# All things from the Fabulous World of Brian Atwood~Shoes, Bags and B-Line~ 2011



## BellaShoes

Hello ladies.....

For reference; here is the old thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...t-brian-atwoods-amazing-shoes-631174-342.html


Let the chatting and love for all things Brian Atwood commence....


----------



## BellaShoes

More sneak peeks from FALL 2011!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love the RB spiked bootie and peep toe!!!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Here Bella!!!!!! And wow need some of those shoes now


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi *Jen*!!! 

Can you believe we hit 5122 posts, we had the MOST posts in the glass slipper forum!!!  

Ladies, don't forget to subscribe to the new thread!


----------



## BellaShoes

Royal Blue Debra available on Intermix


----------



## dallas

The spiked peep toe look to be copying Louboutins.


----------



## yazziestarr

woo hoo new thread!!


----------



## yazziestarr

dallas said:


> The spiked peep toe look to be copying Louboutins.



ya but i love the color! i wonder what kind of heel it has


----------



## dallas

Colour is gorgy for sure.


----------



## BellaShoes

I am guessing it is the Felini... so the power pump heel.






As for the Spikes, many designers are in the spike game....


----------



## BellaShoes

yazziestarr said:


> woo hoo new thread!!



Woot!!


----------



## BellaShoes

HEY!!! I may have influenced a price change on NAP!! They re-priced their Rose Golds to $540! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101801


----------



## Windelynn

BA has such interesting colors! I love it! I can't wait for my Dante's to arrive!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am waiting for the Nude Dante to go on sale so I can buy them back


----------



## Windelynn

BellaShoes said:


> I am waiting for the Nude Dante to go on sale so I can buy them back



i like the nude dante as well, i hope they go on sale too....im still eyeing the donna on footcandy.


----------



## BellaShoes

haha, me too!! They refuse to price match... Footcandy drives me nuts.


----------



## michellejy

The purple ones you posted first are like a bootie version of the Lydia, aren't they? (I think I have the name right. Those leopard ones you snagged, Bella.)


----------



## Windelynn

such bastards. on a side note i think the 37.5 are not working for me.
I haven't worn the Lola or Pixie (both 37.5) yet then 2nd time I tried them on my right foot, one toe just feels totally squished. its so sad. 

I may have to give them up.


----------



## BellaShoes

Very similar michelle....


----------



## Windelynn

bella love those leopards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^ sigh... I cannot wait to wear those out for the first time


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *windelynn*!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Very similar michelle....
> 
> shoesnob.com/images2010/brian_atwood_rw1.jpg



OOOOH!  The leopard ones are HOT! I think that's my new obsession -- leopard spots. I now want the perfect pair of leopard flats...  Except that I'm on a self-imposed ban after those Daffodils.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Bella I'm dying over the leopards!


----------



## AmyNJacob

BellaShoes said:


> HEY!!! I may have influenced a price change on NAP!! They re-priced their Rose Golds to $540!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101801



I thought they were priced higher not too long ago!  Too bad they ran out of my size b/c I definitely would have cancelled my order with Saks and bought from them.  The price difference between Saks (I paid $526) and NAP would have only been $25 for me.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies... sorry in advance but the 40 Dramas fit just about perfectly! KEEPERS!


----------



## Windelynn

schanuzer welcome to the club of dramas...i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it matches your skin tone perfectly too


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Windelynn said:


> schanuzer welcome to the club of dramas...i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's definitely a club I wanted to be a part of for a long time - but getting in was TOUGH!  And TOTALLY worth it! Thank you


----------



## AmyNJacob

really cute schnauzer!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Schnauzer- they are amazing!!!!! Wow congrats they look fantastic on you! 
One day if I ever find them I hope to be in the drama club 
But for now I'll admire yalls!!!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Wow! LOVE THE dramas! Did they ever come in 120s?


----------



## may3545

Alas, more delay in the Saks RG Maniacs saga: New ship date of April 5. Is this the fifth email delaying it? I only chose Saks because it was cheaper with free shipping. Ugh. So disappointed.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SpursGirl, Amy: thank you ladies! I'm slowly becoming a full-fledged member of the BA club


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lovechanel920 said:


> Wow! LOVE THE dramas! Did they ever come in 120s?



I think Bella said in the previous thread that she has the 120s so I think yes but I defer to the expert


----------



## natassha68

the black suede w/ the red tassles, ooooooooooooooo  


BellaShoes said:


> More sneak peeks from FALL 2011!
> 
> shoesnob.com/images2010/brian_atwood_rw1.jpg
> 
> shoesnob.com/images2010/brian_atwood_rw2.jpg
> 
> shoesnob.com/images2010/brian_atwood_rw4.jpg
> 
> shoesnob.com/images2010/brian_atwood_rw3.jpg
> 
> shoesnob.com/images2010/brian_atwood_rw5.jpg
> 
> shoesnob.com/images2010/brian_atwood_rw6.jpg
> 
> shoesnob.com/images2010/brian_atwood_rw7.jpg


----------



## natassha68

They look absolutely SICK on you!!!!





SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies... sorry in advance but the 40 Dramas fit just about perfectly! KEEPERS!


----------



## jeshika

Red patent powers are up at NAP! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101799


----------



## Windelynn

jeshika said:


> Red patent powers are up at NAP!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101799



those are some super duper bright reds!!!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

natassha68 said:


> They look absolutely SICK on you!!!!



Thank you! I hope that's a good thing... Don't want to make anyone actually sick  But I love them no matter what


----------



## jeshika

Windelynn said:


> those are some super duper bright reds!!!!!



yuh! i just placed an order for them!  where is *yazzie*? she was waiting for them too!


----------



## AmyNJacob

may3545 said:


> Alas, more delay in the Saks RG Maniacs saga: New ship date of April 5. Is this the fifth email delaying it? I only chose Saks because it was cheaper with free shipping. Ugh. So disappointed.


 
!!!! I spoke with someone on Live Chat again and she mentioned to me that Brian Atwood has not shipped the shoes to the Saks Distribution Center.  I wonder why?  Or if she was just making that up?  I asked if there was the possibility of Saks not receiving the shoes and she said that there is a possibility, but since there have been email updates with ship date changes that they may still get the shoes.

I will be so upset if Saks doesnt receive these shoes, b/c NAP is out of my size (40.5) and Nordstrom didnt even carry that size!


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> yuh! i just placed an order for them!  where is *yazzie*? she was waiting for them too!



 Just ordered!

And thank goodness they finally arrived! I was going a little stir crazy between waiting for these and Nordies to get their CLs in.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Schnauzer*!!!! They are simply fantastic!!!! Congrats!

As for my leopards, yes they were a total eBay steal a few months ago... I am waiting for warm weather to wear them out for the first time!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> yuh! i just placed an order for them!  where is *yazzie*? she was waiting for them too!





yazziestarr said:


> Just ordered!
> 
> And thank goodness they finally arrived! I was going a little stir crazy between waiting for these and Nordies to get their CLs in.



Congrats ladies! That's a beautiful color!


----------



## natassha68

DEFINATELY , a goooood thing 


SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you! I hope that's a good thing... Don't want to make anyone actually sick  But I love them no matter what


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

natassha68 said:


> DEFINATELY , a goooood thing



YAY!  Thank you again Natassha!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow ladies, we have a new thread so exciting! 
My RGs arrive today and I am patiently waiting for them. 

*schnauzer- *the dramas look gorgeous congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

I was long awaiting the arrival of the red hot power... but alas, I will not be partaking in this round 

I have quite sufficiently spent all I have to spend on shoes, bags, etc for now...


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow ladies, we have a new thread so exciting!
> My RGs arrive today and I am patiently waiting for them!


 
*DEZZZY*!!!! Please let us know when they arrive... I have my (red soled) purchase arriving today... if it doesn't nedd a siggy


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

*Dezy, Bella* - thank you both! I was planning on wearing the new Daffs to our anniversary dinner (3 years today from the day we eloped ) but as they're getting exchanged, I'm going in the Dramas  I'm excited to show them off to the world!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *DEZZZY*!!!! Please let us know when they arrive... I have my (red soled) purchase arriving today... if it doesn't nedd a siggy


 
they're hhhhheeeeerrrrrreeeee! just need to wait for a moment of privacy so I can open them up
So excited for your arrival too!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> *Dezy, Bella* - thank you both! I was planning on wearing the new Daffs to our anniversary dinner (3 years today from the day we eloped ) but as they're getting exchanged, I'm going in the Dramas  I'm excited to show them off to the world!


 
Happy Anniversay! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## michellejy

Happy anniversary, Schnauzer. I love those Dramas. For now, I just have to look at photos and daydream.


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> Very similar michelle....
> 
> shoesnob.com/images2010/brian_atwood_rw1.jpg



Thanks. It makes me happier when I know that I haven't totally lost my mind.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Happy Anniversay! can't wait to see pics!





michellejy said:


> Happy anniversary, Schnauzer. I love those Dramas. For now, I just have to look at photos and daydream.



Thank you ladies! Except both of us now have the flu (I'm recovering, he just got it) so it's going to be a fun, fun dinner  Stuffy pictures to come


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BTW, ladies - STEAL alert: $199 (!!!!!) for BA Watermark Pumps from a wonderful tPFer!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/Fabulous_HTF_Brian_Atwood_Watermark_Wagner_Peeptoe__Size_39

... if only I hadn't blown my entire budget


----------



## BellaShoes

*DEZY*!!! We will take pics form the closet, the bathroom, the pantry... let see them!


----------



## BellaShoes

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Thank you ladies! Except both of us now have the flu (I'm recovering, he just got it) so it's going to be a fun, fun dinner  Stuffy pictures to come


 
Aww, feel better


----------



## BellaShoes

natassha!! Your daffodil avatar!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Woot woot! What a way to start of a new thread with a peak at Fall 2011! Loving the purple suede ones! Spiked ones are interesting too.

SchnauzerC-Congrats on the DRAMAS!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> yuh! i just placed an order for them!  where is *yazzie*? she was waiting for them too!



Arg! _that's_ where the size 36 went! Congrats!


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> Just ordered!
> 
> And thank goodness they finally arrived! I was going a little stir crazy between waiting for these and Nordies to get their CLs in.



Amazing! Congrats* yazzie*!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> *Dezy, Bella* - thank you both! I was planning on wearing the new Daffs to our anniversary dinner (3 years today from the day we eloped ) but as they're getting exchanged, I'm going in the Dramas  I'm excited to show them off to the world!



Happy anniversary!  Your Dramas are spectacular!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BellaShoes said:


> More sneak peeks from FALL 2011!
> 
> shoesnob.com/images2010/brian_atwood_rw1.jpg
> 
> shoesnob.com/images2010/brian_atwood_rw2.jpg
> 
> shoesnob.com/images2010/brian_atwood_rw4.jpg


----------



## deango

Victoria Beckham in RG Maniac


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

batwoodfan said:


> Happy anniversary!  Your Dramas are spectacular!



Thank you so much for both!


----------



## yazziestarr

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies... sorry in advance but the 40 Dramas fit just about perfectly! KEEPERS!


The Dramas look AH-MAZING on you, Congrats and Happy Anniversary!

YAY another pair of Drama on tpf!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats ladies! That's a beautiful color!





batwoodfan said:


> Amazing! Congrats* yazzie*!!!


Thanks Ladies!


----------



## natassha68

BellaShoes said:


> natassha!! Your daffodil avatar!!!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Arg! _that's_ where the size 36 went! Congrats!



SORRY!!!!! I actually ordered both 35.5 and 36 because I didn't know which size to get. I will let you know when I return the other to NAP. SORRRRYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> SORRY!!!!! I actually ordered both 35.5 and 36 because I didn't know which size to get. I will let you know when I return the other to NAP. SORRRRYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!



Don't worry about it at all!  Early bird gets the worm!  Can't wait to hear what you think of them!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

just got shipping notification for the RPPs!!


----------



## michellejy

Nani- Is your dog a pit mix? I have a friend who does a lot of pit rescue. They're amazing dogs.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

yazziestarr said:


> just got shipping notification for the RPPs!!



Congrats!! This thread is going to go wild with modeling shots!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats Yazzie! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

Niki Hilton in Nude Maniacs


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> *Dezy, Bella* - thank you both! I was planning on wearing the new Daffs to our anniversary dinner (3 years today from the day we eloped ) but as they're getting exchanged, I'm going in the Dramas  I'm excited to show them off to the world!



... and I lied. I couldn't figure out what to wear so I threw on a scandalously short dress, a leopard cardigan, and my new leopard Miss Clichy shoes. 

And not only did I lie - I also CHEATED on Mr. Atwood! Quel horror! I'm still sick so we dined and dashed -- although I did manage to grab a bottle of wine on my way out :tispy: 

Scandalous off-topic picture of tipsy me: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Dramas deserved better than my hussy-like behavior  I'm off to bed.


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous Miss Clichy's....


----------



## michellejy

^SC you are too freaking cute. I love those, even if they aren't BA. Hey, most of us are CL fans too.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

thanks ladies *hiccup*


----------



## Windelynn

Schanuzer you crack me up, love your clichys!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Don't worry about it at all!  Early bird gets the worm!  Can't wait to hear what you think of them!!!



in my case it's the greedy bird... since i ordered them both.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Windelynn said:


> Schanuzer you crack me up, love your clichys!!!!!!!!



Thanks Windelynn! The shoes-that-shall-not-be-named are made for naughty behavior. The Atwoods are much more refined, I think. Perfect for ladies who lunch (on a sprig of salad). I shall have to learn to comport myself with class before the Dramas make their grand debut


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... and I lied. I couldn't figure out what to wear so I threw on a scandalously short dress, a leopard cardigan, and my new leopard Miss Clichy shoes.
> 
> And not only did I lie - I also CHEATED on Mr. Atwood! Quel horror! I'm still sick so we dined and dashed -- although I did manage to grab a bottle of wine on my way out :tispy:
> 
> Scandalous off-topic picture of tipsy me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dramas deserved better than my hussy-like behavior  I'm off to bed.


 
hahaha, you look fabulous! and I am dying over your Miss Clichys!!!

*yazzie and jeshika- *can't wait to see your new goodies!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> in my case it's the greedy bird... since i ordered them both.



My favorite kind of bird


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Niki Hilton in Nude Maniacs
> 
> www4.pictures.stylebistro.com/gi/Nicky+Hilton+Shoes+Bq1yco9P6trl.jpg



Like the shoes (a lot) but this shoulder pads do nothing for her posture IMHO.  Pot calling the kettle black, in my case - even without the shoulder pads.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

So this is kind of a bittersweet reveal, my Rose Gold Maniacs arriced and I love them...BUT there are quite a few scratches and faded spots on them:cry:. Of course NAP is sold out and I already canceled my Nordstrom order. I have emailed them pics so we'll see what NAP customer service says, but just in case I pre-ordered with Saks...hopefully those will arrive befor the end of the year

Without further delay, my gorgeous but slightly imperfect Rose Gold Maniacs.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So this is kind of a bittersweet reveal, my Rose Gold Maniacs arriced and I love them...BUT there are quite a few scratches and faded spots on them:cry:. Of course NAP is sold out and I already canceled my Nordstrom order. I have emailed them pics so we'll see what NAP customer service says, but just in case I pre-ordered with Saks...hopefully those will arrive befor the end of the year
> 
> Without further delay, my gorgeous but slightly imperfect Rose Gold Maniacs.



They look terrific on you but how can they be scratched up already?! That's terrible. I'm honestly sorry this happened to your order - I know how much you ladies were looking forward to getting them and can imagine how upsetting it must be. I hope they fix this soon!!


----------



## jeshika

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So this is kind of a bittersweet reveal, my Rose Gold Maniacs arriced and I love them...BUT there are quite a few scratches and faded spots on them:cry:. Of course NAP is sold out and I already canceled my Nordstrom order. I have emailed them pics so we'll see what NAP customer service says, but just in case I pre-ordered with Saks...hopefully those will arrive befor the end of the year
> 
> Without further delay, my gorgeous but slightly imperfect Rose Gold Maniacs.



The NAP site said that they would be receiving more sizes soon! Maybe you can ask them to reserve a PERFECT one for you?


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Dezy - sorry they aren't perfect up close but the look fantastic and perfect on


----------



## lovechanel920

Victoria looks amazing in the RG Maniacs. They look so good with beige/nude.  Now I want.


----------



## BellaShoes

That is good new that NAP will be receiving more..perhaps you should put your name down for another pair *Dezy*? They are absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Saks received the Power Pump in Suede... Nude and Coffee....

Coffee






Nude


----------



## BellaShoes

Black Helix Bootie Size 40.5 (runs .5 small) $333.99

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492709271&bmUID=iXLP.nV&ev19=1:24


----------



## BellaShoes

Intermix Nude Patent Debra Sling/Peep now available


----------



## lovechanel920

This has probably already been answered but are the Rose Golds at Saks 120? They say 130. I want the 120 version.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yes, 120mm.... The pics appear to be 120mm too. Although Saks is notorious for selling 120mm as 140mm.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks ladies. I preordered with Saks just in case and once I hear back from NAP I will ask them to put me at the top of the list for the new shipment. Little bummed, planned to wear these to a wedding in April. But oh well.


----------



## BellaShoes

But, *Dezy*, not until the end of April right? You will be good to go... or should I say goo to rose gold!


----------



## batwoodfan

Sorry about your NAP RGs *Dezy* - they do look fab!

Anyone hear new news from Nordies?  My order still just says "delayed" with no date 
At least Saks is _trying_ to guess a shipping date...


----------



## NANI1972

michellejy said:


> Nani- Is your dog a pit mix? I have a friend who does a lot of pit rescue. They're amazing dogs.


 
She a full pit bull and the sweetest dog I have ever had! She is a big snuggle bear.


----------



## NANI1972

Sorry about your RGM *Dezy*, I hope you get another pair STAT. They look beautiful on you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Did you ladies see those RZ chain OTK boots went for $625 on eBay! 

I have my Barrettas... or I would have been ALL over those!


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> Saks received the Power Pump in Suede... Nude and Coffee....
> 
> Coffee
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/419/2478/0441924789938/0441924789938R_CCOFFEE_300x400.jpg



Ooh, I like the coffee color. I've really been into suede shoes lately for some reason.



NANI1972 said:


> She a full pit bull and the sweetest dog I have ever had! She is a big snuggle bear.



Aww, so precious. I know pits are a lot like Dobes (which I have) where a few crap owners give the whole breed a bad rep. She looks darling.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Did you ladies see those RZ chain OTK boots went for $625 on eBay!
> 
> I have my Barrettas... or I would have been ALL over those!



I more than saw them but because I already blew my budget to high h*ll, I couldn't compete.


----------



## BellaShoes

^Did you bid *SCrazy*?! Someone got them for a steal!


----------



## BellaShoes

Maniac 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Maniac 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Dante 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Loca 120mm: Runs TTS
Loca 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Katie Lee 100mm: Runs TTS
Gaga 100mm: Runs TTS
Trixy 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly big - take true size or .5 DOWN
Power 140mm: Runs TTS/slightly small  take true size or .5 UP
Super Charged 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Helix 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Super Charged: Runs small - take .5 UP
Drama 140mm: Runs small - take .5 to 1 size UP
Drama 120mm: Runs TTS/slightly small - take true size or .5 UP
Monroe 120mm: Runs big- take .5- 1 size down
Greta 150mm: Runs TTS/slightly big  take true size or .5 DOWN
Zenith 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Donna 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Fiona 140mm: Runs Small - size .5 to 1 size UP
Baretta OTK Boots: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP
Alison 140mm: Runs slightly small - size .5 UP


----------



## SpursGirlJen

BellaShoes said:


> HEY!!! I may have influenced a price change on NAP!! They re-priced their Rose Golds to $540!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101801


 

Only you Bella!  That rocks


----------



## BellaShoes

I called them after I placed my order for a price match and they said 'we do not offer price match as the designers have strict pricimg policies'... I told them that Brian Atwood Maniacs are priced at $540 on average and they need to do their homework...

I guess they did as Dezy and I both received the credit of $55!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

That is awesome!!!!  It's funny that you know more about the designer pricing than they do!


----------



## BellaShoes

Someones gotta keep them honest.


----------



## batwoodfan

Time for a NAP price adjustment on those red Powers!

Thanks for re-posting the size guide in the new thread *Bella*!


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> I called them after I placed my order for a price match and they said 'we do not offer price match as the designers have strict pricimg policies'... I told them that Brian Atwood Maniacs are priced at $540 on average and they need to do their homework...
> 
> I guess they did as Dezy and I both received the credit of $55!



Good job! :urock:


----------



## grace7

BellaShoes said:


> Did you ladies see those RZ chain OTK boots went for $625 on eBay!
> 
> I have my Barrettas... or I would have been ALL over those!


----------



## jeshika

All sizes of the rose gold available on NAP!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101801


----------



## BellaShoes

I messaged *Dezy*!!! Thanks jeshika!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Someones gotta keep them honest.



Bella - LOVE your new avatar!!!  The AMQ Brittania clutch is so on my wishlist!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks!!! Time for a blingy update


----------



## BellaShoes

YAY!! *Dezy* has a new pair of RG ordered!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Congrats Dezy! I hope they're perfect and arrive soon - I'm ready for modeling pics!!


----------



## jeshika

YAY! Happy to help!


----------



## BellaShoes

On another note; how is NAP receiving their second run and SAKS just updated their pre-orders with another delay!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> YAY!! *Dezy* has a new pair of RG ordered!!!


 
thank you soooooo much for the GOOOOOOOO text and email!


----------



## yazziestarr

Ladies I figured someone with more expertise could take a look at these to make sure but they looked good to me. If only they were .5 size smaller 

NUDE 140 ZENITHS! size 39 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230602271660&category=63889&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

yazziestarr said:


> Ladies I figured someone with more expertise could take a look at these to make sure but they looked good to me. If only they were .5 size smaller
> 
> NUDE 140 ZENITHS! size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230602271660&category=63889&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



 TEMPTRESS! I love the color - if they're authentic, I hope someone here buys them because I sure can't.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ I am sooooo watching the Zeniths....


----------



## BellaShoes

^Although....I have the Maniac Nude 140mm... sooooooo, I need to refrain


----------



## yazziestarr

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> TEMPTRESS! I love the color - if they're authentic, I hope someone here buys them because I sure can't.


hehe aren't they gorgeous! 





BellaShoes said:


> ^ I am sooooo watching the Zeniths....





BellaShoes said:


> ^Although....I have the Maniac Nude 140mm... sooooooo, I need to refrain


refrain shmishmain!  you could always switch on for they other


----------



## yazziestarr

oooh but 
i forgot what you went through for the nudes...never mind those are special


----------



## kiska80

Finally got my Nude Maniace in 140, I'm so in Love!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

kiska80 said:


> Finally got my Nude Maniace in 140, I'm so in Love!!!



Congratulations! Now modeling shots please  

BTW, I'm not a foot fetishist, I swear! I just like seeing what people wear for inspiration


----------



## jeshika

BellaShoes said:


> ^Although....I have the Maniac Nude 140mm... sooooooo, I need to refrain



they are not the same, *Bella*! At that price!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I wore the Nikki Military booties again over the weekend -- they massacred my feet the first time so I figured I needed to wear them with socks to stretch them a bit but normal white-socks wouldn't fit so I wore the only slightly thinner pair I had - they're thigh-highs that I rolled down. I know many of you ladies probably won't like this look but it was actually very comfy. 












(Yay for pasty-white legs and grainy iPhone shots!)


----------



## sammix3

One more day until my rose gold maniacs arrive! can't wait to join the club!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sammix3 said:


> One more day until my rose gold maniacs arrive! can't wait to join the club!



Congrats on the upcoming additions to the BA fam! Unrelated news: you should make one more post and I'll break out the party hats and kazoos


----------



## sammix3

I already did in another thread! Darn it.


----------



## Windelynn

woohoo BA newcomers!!! damn someone get those nude zeniths.


----------



## SpursGirlJen

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I wore the Nikki Military booties again over the weekend -- they massacred my feet the first time so I figured I needed to wear them with socks to stretch them a bit but normal white-socks wouldn't fit so I wore the only slightly thinner pair I had - they're thigh-highs that I rolled down. I know many of you ladies probably won't like this look but it was actually very comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yay for pasty-white legs and grainy iPhone shots!)



I think it looks cute! Fashion forward


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

SpursGirlJen said:


> I think it looks cute! Fashion forward



Honestly, you're being too kind but thank you! I'm the first to admit it's not my best look but I'm having trouble working them into my wardrobe otherwise and that's all I could come up with along with socks. I'd hate it if they languished at the back of my closet for a year before I took them out again -- I like the way they look.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yazziestarr said:


> Ladies I figured someone with more expertise could take a look at these to make sure but they looked good to me. If only they were .5 size smaller
> 
> NUDE 140 ZENITHS! size 39
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230602271660&category=63889&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


 
OMG love these!


----------



## yazziestarr

My RPPs were delivered!! I wish I could go home right now and see them but Ill be stuck at work a few more hours. I worried about how red they are. I feel like I haven't bought a new pair of shoes in a while and by that I mean like 3 weeks


----------



## batwoodfan

What ever happened to the gal who posted about finding a pair of "Marion" pumps?  I am anxious to see her reveal!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

^^oh yes I m dying to see those.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Small reveal! I've been _dying_ for a pair of nude pumps and reading your girls' posts and viewing your gorgeous shoe porn has had me reeling ! 

I loved the Maniac of course, but it was impossible to find - forget getting it on sale. I was sure I'd be stalking ebay for months with all the other broke suckers . 

BUT THEN, purely out of desperation, I Googled and...they had the nude Tonya at Intermix. The Tonya looked hot and, I figured, I could also pull off wearing them to work (which I was questioning with the Maniacs but dutifully ignoring for purposes of self-justification). They didn't have my size, but I called my old store in Georgetown and the SA did some research for me and found them in my size! Gahhhh! 

So here they are - the miracle that only the Google could deliver to me. Thanks for sharing my joy! (And please forgive my crappy pictures.)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

katdhoneybee said:


> Small reveal! I've been _dying_ for a pair of nude pumps and reading your girls' posts and viewing your gorgeous shoe porn has had me reeling !
> 
> I loved the Maniac of course, but it was impossible to find - forget getting it on sale. I was sure I'd be stalking ebay for months with all the other broke suckers .
> 
> BUT THEN, purely out of desperation, I Googled and...they had the nude Tonya at Intermix. The Tonya looked hot and, I figured, I could also pull off wearing them to work (which I was questioning with the Maniacs but dutifully ignoring for purposes of self-justification). They didn't have my size, but I called my old store in Georgetown and the SA did some research for me and found them in my size! Gahhhh!
> 
> So here they are - the miracle that only the Google could deliver to me. Thanks for sharing my joy! (And please forgive my crappy pictures.)



Congrats! You look lovely - very sexy toe cleavage


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Oh. My. GAWD! Another beautiful pair from a great seller - BA Cognac Maniac 140s - $475 OBO. MY SIZE - 39.5 and NIB. AHHH! Temptation is everywhere!! I seriously need to get rid of the two VPs that don't fit!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

*katdhoneybee *the Tonyas are gorgeous. I love them! Thanks for posting your pics Ive been wanting to see what they looked like on.

ETA I just checked intermix and they're all out of my size. I passed when they went sale because I couldn't imagine how they would look on 

There is a 36 and 40 left online if anyone is interested


----------



## BellaShoes

*kat*!! They are gorgeous! The nude is perfection...

*yazzie*!! HURRRRYYYYYY!!!!!

*Dezy*, aren't the Nude Zenith divine?! The seller said she would do BIN for $750... $200 over retail? I would only do it if they were SMOKE!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Thanks girls! 

*Yazzie*, if you're interested, you should call a store and have them check their stock. My size wasn't online either.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*, aren't the Nude Zenith divine?! The seller said she would do BIN for $750... $200 over retail? I would only do it if they were SMOKE!



there is already a bid in... Hope it's someone from here because this thread needs more modeling shots


----------



## yazziestarr

I had the hardest time trying to take pics of the Red Patent where they didn't look extremely orange. They are bright and have more orange than I thought to it but they are not orange. 

When I first took them out of the box I was like  giant minnie mouse shoes. But I put them on and they are growing on me. Not as red as I would have liked but the more I look at the the more I think I can rock this red. (Pics on the towel cause not 100% about that)
Too bad they don't match my AMQ I was hoping to wear both this weekend. 

This is the best I could do with the color. I tried all sorts or lights but nada. These pics are still showing a little more orangy than they really are. 

Presenting The long awaited Red Hot Patenet Powers:


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks *Kat *I think I just might. All my BAs have th big platform it would be nice to have ones that didn't but It would make 4 out f 7 BAs nude. I need a nude shoe ban,


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

yazziestarr said:


> I had the hardest time trying to take pics of the Red Patent where they didn't look extremely orange. They are bright and have more orange than I thought to it but they are not orange.
> 
> When I first took them out of the box I was like  giant minnie mouse shoes. But I put them on and they are growing on me. Not as red as I would have liked but the more I look at the the more I think I can rock this red. (Pics on the towel cause not 100% about that)
> Too bad they don't match my AMQ I was hoping to wear both this weekend.
> 
> This is the best I could do with the color. I tried all sorts or lights but nada. These pics are still showing a little more orangy than they really are.
> 
> Presenting The long awaited Red Hot Patenet Powers:



I love red so:  from me


----------



## yazziestarr

oh and here's a pic of my BA shelf!





Nude Dante 140, Leopard Calf Hair maniac 120, Cappocino Nude Patent Powers, The loves of my life, Black Patent Dante 140, and The Blason Red Patent Powers


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> *Dezy*, aren't the Nude Zenith divine?! The seller said she would do BIN for $750... $200 over retail? I would only do it if they were SMOKE!


 
that would have been an entirely okay reason to break the ban

*kat- *they are gorgeous! 

*yazzie-*they look great on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yazziestarr said:


> oh and here's a pic of my BA shelf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Dante 140, Leopard Calf Hair maniac 120, Cappocino Nude Patent Powers, The loves of my life, Black Patent Dante 140, and The Blason Red Patent Powers


 
omg what I would do for those leopard maniacs!


----------



## sammix3

Yazzie - live your BA shelf and your shoe closet! My shoe collection is slowly growing, I wish I had enough space in my room for a shoe closet


----------



## GlamazingGrace

Well, my Rose Golds are back home with me and looking perfect.  I'll try to take more pics of them soon.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

GlamazingGrace said:


> Well, my Rose Golds are back home with me and looking perfect.  I'll try to take more pics of them soon.



Yay! More pictures


----------



## sammix3

Yay! I can't wait to get my rose golds tomorrow at work! It will definitely brighten up my day, cross my fingers that they fit perfectly and comfortably and I will be one addicted BA fan


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sammix3 said:


> Yay! I can't wait to get my rose golds tomorrow at work! It will definitely brighten up my day, cross my fingers that they fit perfectly and comfortably and I will be one addicted BA fan



Good luck!!


----------



## jeshika

*YAZZIE*, those look SO good on you! i can't wait for mine to get here... i think they look fab!!!! NOT minnie mouse at all! (i hope they don't look like minnie mouse on me!)


----------



## sammix3

Out for delivery as of 5:30am. My office is pretty close to the UPS location too. Yay


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yay my new pair of RG's arrive today at work too!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *schnauzer*, *dezy **sammix*, and *Jesh*!!

*Jesh *I cant wait to see yours!! The shelf pic is from the you inspired closet. I did not think of putting my shoes back to back like that til I saw yours since a lot of CLs ladies put them side to side to see the soles. So i just kept them in boxes because side to side I would have lost a lot of space. Now I leave my closet open so i can look at them all. 

*GG *- so glad you were able to get your RGs fixed.

*Sammix *Congrats! cant wait to see!

*Dezy *I hope this pair is better than the last


----------



## sammix3

They're here!! Now I just gotta discreetly open them and try them on!


----------



## sammix3

I have them on, they don't fit too tight or loose, but would they stretch and get loose? I can't walk around in them since it'd be too obvious, plus I don't think the people in my company can handle these fierce rose gold BAs hehe


----------



## lovechanel920

^Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## sammix3

Ok so as I inspect the shoes I noticed a small scratch which its not too bad, and I also noticed this crease towards the front of the shoes. Is this normal?


----------



## sammix3

The lighting makes it kinda hard to see, but its that line coming up from the bottom


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sammix3 said:


> The lighting makes it kinda hard to see, but its that line coming up from the bottom



I'm not a BA pro but does that line bother you? If it doesn't, I say no worries - especially if it's hard to see in the light. If it does, you can exchange for another pair if they have it -- you've gotta be happy with what you buy, right?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sammix3 said:


> Ok so as I inspect the shoes I noticed a small scratch which its not too bad, and I also noticed this crease towards the front of the shoes. Is this normal?



To me, it seems pretty minor and I don't know if I would've noticed it had you not pointed it out. But then again, we haven't seen the entire shoe (hint hint) and I'm also not the one who's going to be wearing them


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Gorgeous shoes BA NIB Fuxia - 39.5; $550 bid or $610BIN


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

my new pair of RGs are here and they are perfect! Sending the scratched up pair back today. 

*sammix- *I think one small scratch is ok. The first pair I ordered had multiple. As for the crease it's really hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## sammix3

Dezy - lucky you!

I snuck away and took them to the handicap bathroom to walk around in them, sadly, they're too big! I need a 35.5 *sigh where can I get them now???


----------



## sammix3

So if anyone needs a 36, I will be returning their to nordstrom


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *Dezy*!! I am so glad you love them! New pics please!!!!

*Sammi*, I am sorry to hear yours did not work out.

I am taking my Lidia's out for the first time tomorrow (to the office)!! 

Planning on black ankle length BR pants, white button down and leopard pony hair Lidias!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> Congrats *Dezy*!! I am so glad you love them! New pics please!!!!
> 
> *Sammi*, I am sorry to hear yours did not work out.
> 
> I am taking my Lidia's out for the first time tomorrow (to the office)!!
> 
> Planning on black ankle length BR pants, white button down and leopard pony hair Lidias!



*Bella* Yay for your "Lidia" debut!!!

Sorry to hear about your RGs *Sammie* 

*Dezy* congrats on your new RGs!!! 

What is up with Nordstrom???? I have been charged but my order still says "delayed!". NAP has multiple size runs but Nordstrom online has nothing??? I ordered my RGs back in January!!!

Plus, I have yet to hear word from BG about the arrival of my size in their RG inventory!  

_This_ is why they are called the "Maniac" shoe because I'm about to go crazy!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^batwood... the same happened at Saks, another delay!

I could not take a chance, NAP was my RG savior... why don't you get them from NAP?


----------



## sammix3

Batwood - if I don't find rose gold in 35.5 I will go crazy because I want it so bad! Hopefully NAP will restock on sizes again..


----------



## sammix3

ddoes anyone know where else I can find them?


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> ^batwood... the same happened at Saks, another delay!
> 
> I could not take a chance, NAP was my RG savior... why don't you get them from NAP?



I am trying to time it so that I receive the 120 and the 140 around the same time so that I can decide between the two.  NAP's return policy is within 14 days and I was worried that I would receive the 120s from NAP and the 140s wouldn't arrive from BG during that 14 day window.  At least with Nordstrom I have more time to return them if needed.  "Paitience is a virtue, patience is a virtue, patience is a virtue..." I'll keep telling myself that while admiring everyone else's RGs!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

sammix3 said:


> ddoes anyone know where else I can find them?



Maybe call a Saks store and see? Hope you find them!!!


----------



## natassha68

Soooo happy for you !!!!!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> my new pair of RGs are here and they are perfect! Sending the scratched up pair back today.
> 
> *sammix- *I think one small scratch is ok. The first pair I ordered had multiple. As for the crease it's really hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## natassha68

Thanks !!!





BellaShoes said:


> natassha!! Your daffodil avatar!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I stopped by Hu's Shoes yesterday and they had a slingback w/chain down the heel, the blue combo color python (I'm sorry, guy, I'm not familiar with the names) and a few others.  Might be worth the call if you're looking for something.


----------



## AmyNJacob

Another delay at Saks...new ship date is April 10th.  Im starting to wonder if I am not meant to have these shoes???


----------



## sammix3

I did livechat with saks, nothing so far. Well it makes sense since they can't even fulfill their online orders.


----------



## mishybelle

Hi Ladies,

Can anyone help with Dante sizing? Is it TTS or 1/2 size up? I typically wear 36.5 (CL and Choo), but my last BA purchase is from 2008 (Rida) and I sized half a size down.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Net-a-porter UK got the Martina strassed pumps today. They are gorgeous!! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101802


----------



## sammix3

Love the martina strass!


----------



## mishybelle

mishybelle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can anyone help with Dante sizing? Is it TTS or 1/2 size up? I typically wear 36.5 (CL and Choo), but my last BA purchase is from 2008 (Rida) and I sized half a size down.


 
Oops, just saw the sizing chart. So TTS to 1/2 size up. Did anyone get TTS? There is a 36.5 left on Intermix and I hope it's not too tight


----------



## batwoodfan

My Dantes are TTS and they fit fine!  HTH!


----------



## BellaShoes

I took my Dantes TTS too... either would have worked TTS or .5 up


----------



## BellaShoes

Love, love, love my Lidias!!! They are getting ALL kinds of attention at the office!

Elizabeth and James Blazer
Black tank
Sloan BR slacks
My Lidias!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Love, love, love my Lidias!!! They are getting ALL kinds of attention at the office!
> 
> Elizabeth and James Blazer
> Black tank
> Sloan BR slacks
> My Lidias!


----------



## mishybelle

batwoodfan said:


> My Dantes are TTS and they fit fine! HTH!


 


BellaShoes said:


> I took my Dantes TTS too... either would have worked TTS or .5 up


 
Yay! Good, I ordered my TTS anyway. Can't wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## sammix3

Bella I love your office style! It's so professional and classy yet so sexy and fierce! What's your office environment like?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *you look fabulous!


----------



## may3545

AmyNJacob said:


> Another delay at Saks...new ship date is April 10th.  Im starting to wonder if I am not meant to have these shoes???




Yeah, I just cancelled my order. All these delays got me frustrated. I don't need them. So it's a good thing. I'll just admire all your ladies' reveals!


----------



## Jönathan

Hello ladies, I'm was just getting my fashion fix today @ TPF and I stumbled on this  thread. How long until there is a Brian Atwood Sub-forum? 

*Bella,*

What a gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## Windelynn

wow bella you look fab. i like those lidias!!!!!!1


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

alright... who needs an apple-green pair? size 39


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much SCrazy, Dezy, Sammi, windelynn and Jonathan! 

Sammi, my office is super casual... So I'm always over dressed.

May, I'm sure many have cancelled their Saks orders, sorry 

*rose gold zenith update*
shoe in called today, for those interested.. The 120mm RG zenith should arrived in about 2 weeks.


----------



## kiska80

Here's my small collection (size 35 both from BG).  Hoping it will soon grow!
Nude Maniacs 140
Satin Maniacs 140


----------



## grace7

^love those satin maniacs!

congrats everyone on the new purchases!!

i _finalllllly_ received my 140 RGM...these helped cheered me up for what has been a really tough month.
anyway don't want to bring you all down, enjoy the pretty pics!


----------



## NANI1972

*grace7*: RGM look beautiful one you! Hope you enjoy them!

*Bella:* Fabulous outfit, love the Lidias!

*kiska80: *Two fabulous piars of Maniacs. Congrats.


----------



## sammix3

Ok everyone. I need your advice. So NAP emailed me back and said they're not getting anymore rose gold maniacs, but I saw that my size was available on UK NAP? Has anyone ordered from there before? Oh and I called foot candy yesterday and put my name on the waitlist. Should I just get them from UK NAP or wait for foot candy? I think it comes out to about $650 on UK NAP and didn't you ladies say foot candy won't price match the $540? In that case, it'll come out to be the same, but I'm just scared that the 35.5 won't be the right size or something might be wrong with it and I lose out on the shipping and customs


----------



## sammix3

Grace and kiska - love your maniacs!!


----------



## batwoodfan

*kiska80* - love your BA collection so far!  You and Kelly Ripa are double shoe-twins!  She has the black satin Maniacs and nude patent Maniacs as well - she wears them constantly on "Live!"

*Bella* - great outfit - so glad you were able to take your Lidias out for a spin!

*Grace7* - I DIE for your RG 140s!  I am STILL WAITING for BG to contact me about my reserved pair (my size seems to have not yet arrived - ARG)!

Nordstrom update - according to their records, their RG Maniac 120s are scheduled to arrive in their warehouse tomorrow!!!  Finally!  Let's see if it actually happens!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

kiska80 said:


> Here's my small collection (size 35 both from BG).  Hoping it will soon grow!
> Nude Maniacs 140
> Satin Maniacs 140



Beautiful colors and both pairs look great on you!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

grace7 said:


> ^love those satin maniacs!
> 
> congrats everyone on the new purchases!!
> 
> i _finalllllly_ received my 140 RGM...these helped cheered me up for what has been a really tough month.
> anyway don't want to bring you all down, enjoy the pretty pics!



Just gorgeous and so vibrant! I'm glad you've finally received them! Congrats!


----------



## yazziestarr

sammix3 said:


> Ok everyone. I need your advice. So NAP emailed me back and said they're not getting anymore rose gold maniacs, but I saw that my size was available on UK NAP? Has anyone ordered from there before? Oh and I called foot candy yesterday and put my name on the waitlist. Should I just get them from UK NAP or wait for foot candy? I think it comes out to about $650 on UK NAP and didn't you ladies say foot candy won't price match the $540? In that case, it'll come out to be the same, but I'm just scared that the 35.5 won't be the right size or something might be wrong with it and I lose out on the shipping and customs


hmmm Im not really sure what to do. If they will end up being the same price it would definitely be easier to return if your getting them from foot candy but I'm pretty sure you'll get your customs back from UK NAP if you return I'm just not sure of the process. How big were the 36? Did they say where on the wait list you were at FC? Did you try Shoe In. I think they just got the RG Zenith and were supposed to get the maniac but idk what happened with those. 

I'm so sorry they didn't work out! I hope you can get a new pair!


----------



## sammix3

Batwood - who did you talk to for the updates with nordstrom?

Yazzie - shoe in is only getting the rose gold zenith, I called yesterday. The 36 is only a tad big, when I'm walking in them my feet will slip out, but there's no gap, so that's why I think 35.5 would be fine. Perfect scenario would be for me to try on a 35.5 maniacs and foot candy has it in brown suede, but according to their store hours on yelp, I won't be able to make it til Sunday since I'm super busy for work and its not that close to me.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sammix- *I think you should go with Foot Candy. The problem with ordering from NAP UK is that it is your responsibility to deal with the US customs agency to get your money back. NAP will only refund the price of the shoes, you will have to fill out a form and submit it to customs. HTH

*grace- *love the 140s, congrats! 

*kiska- *they are both so gorgeous!


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Bella - loooove them.... Totally jealous in a good way 
Kiska- Beautiful!!!!!
Grace- I smile and drool every time I see them!

Ladies I have a problem and need advice... My Bordeaux maniacs hiss at me! LoL seriously when I walk they make a noise my other maniacs don't do this... What should I do? Has anyone else had this problem??? This is only 2nd time I've worn them and they've done it both times... Please HELP!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> *Nordstrom update - according to their records, their RG Maniac 120s are scheduled to arrive in their warehouse tomorrow!!!  Finally!  Let's see if it actually happens!*



FINALLYYYYY!!!!!!!! My RG!!!!!  thanks for the update, *Bat*!


----------



## kiska80

Thanks Ladies! 
Bella ~ Kelly Ripa was actually my inspiration for both pairs.  I watched Regis and Kelly when I went on maternity leave, and I was obsessed from the start every time she wore them!


----------



## batwoodfan

*sammix3* I spoke with a rep from the online chat. I hope she was telling the truth!


----------



## batwoodfan

Nude _Nappa_ Leather Maniac 120 pumps just arrived at mytheresa.com


----------



## yazziestarr

sammix3 said:


> Batwood - who did you talk to for the updates with nordstrom?
> 
> Yazzie - shoe in is only getting the rose gold zenith, I called yesterday. The 36 is only a tad big, when I'm walking in them my feet will slip out, but there's no gap, so that's why I think 35.5 would be fine. Perfect scenario would be for me to try on a 35.5 maniacs and foot candy has it in brown suede, but according to their store hours on yelp, I won't be able to make it til Sunday since I'm super busy for work and its not that close to me.




That stinks I just checked out the store hours. I hate when they're during work hours...how are you supposed to shop.


----------



## yazziestarr

kiska80 said:


> Here's my small collection (size 35 both from BG).  Hoping it will soon grow!
> Nude Maniacs 140
> Satin Maniacs 140


this is a perfect combo! black and nude. satin and patent. 140s


----------



## yazziestarr

*Dezy *where are your RG mod shots? did I miss them? Im glad you found a better pair!



BellaShoes said:


> Love, love, love my Lidias!!! They are getting ALL kinds of attention at the office!
> 
> Elizabeth and James Blazer
> Black tank
> Sloan BR slacks
> My Lidias!


The lidias look awsome with this outfit. Fab as always *bella*!


grace7 said:


> ^love those satin maniacs!
> 
> congrats everyone on the new purchases!!
> 
> i _finalllllly_ received my 140 RGM...these helped cheered me up for what has been a really tough month.
> anyway don't want to bring you all down, enjoy the pretty pics!


RG 140S! they're beautiful!


----------



## yazziestarr

SpursGirlJen said:


> Bella - loooove them.... Totally jealous in a good way
> Kiska- Beautiful!!!!!
> Grace- I smile and drool every time I see them!
> 
> Ladies I have a problem and need advice... My Bordeaux maniacs hiss at me! LoL seriously when I walk they make a noise my other maniacs don't do this... What should I do? Has anyone else had this problem??? This is only 2nd time I've worn them and they've done it both times... Please HELP!



The hissing is coming from inside the shoe? like from the insole squising like when you sit on a puffy chair or is coming from between your foot and the shoe? Not to be crude but like a shoe fart but not quite as bad? I hope that makes sense. If its from between your foot and shoe I line the inside with dr scholls rub strips so I can layer it to take up the space because I was told that was from air under the arches and I cant put arch supports in its just uncomfortable. the only problem is the rub strips don't stick well but its the best Ive come up with so far. My powers just started doing it and I still have to try lining them but I've done it on my cls with pretty good results. 



jeshika said:


> FINALLYYYYY!!!!!!!! My RG!!!!!  thanks for the update, *Bat*!


Did your Red powers come in yet *J*?


----------



## kiska80

kiska80 said:


> Thanks Ladies!
> Bella ~ Kelly Ripa was actually my inspiration for both pairs. I watched Regis and Kelly when I went on maternity leave, and I was obsessed from the start every time she wore them!


 
I meant Batwood, sorry Bella


----------



## SpursGirlJen

Hahaha yes Yazzie that is it!  Thank you so much, I'm going to try what you said!!!!!! I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *yazzie* and *jen*!!!

I wore my lidia all day and to dinner without a glitch! I do want to add an elastic piece as Atwood ankle straps or SOOOOO small. The tops are a bit tight for driving a 6 speed...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

yazziestarr said:


> *Dezy *where are your RG mod shots? did I miss them? Im glad you found a better pair!


 
*yazzie- *thank you!!!! new pics this weekend


----------



## batwoodfan

Nude Satin Martina Strass pumps and Blue Suede Felini pumps have arrived at NAP US!!! The Blue Suede Felini pumps sold out very quickly on NAP UK, so buy first and think later!


----------



## mishybelle

^ ooh, running over to check it out now!


----------



## Windelynn

My dantes have arrived!! i Went .5 up for these so 38.5


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Windelynn said:


> My dantes have arrived!! i Went .5 up for these so 38.5



I love them on you - they look terrific - except my favorite part of the photo is the puppy belly


----------



## Windelynn

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I love them on you - they look terrific - except my favorite part of the photo is the puppy belly


 
ha ha yeah my pup is such a wannabe , she kept trying to lick the shoes..ahahha


----------



## angelcove

Thanks Yazzie re: sizing info for Maniac 140. I received a pr & LUV them SO much!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Windelynn said:


> ha ha yeah my pup is such a wannabe , she kept trying to lick the shoes..ahahha



You got the puppy lick of approval 

Mine do that too -- anything to get in the middle of whatever I'm doing. At least they don't chew them! My little 18lb one tore up two pairs when he was a baby but the big one never chewed up anything (thankfully!) except for a wall.


----------



## Woozy

Im In Aw lf all the Lovely Atwood Shoes!! Im In Canada and it is sooo hard for me to try shoes on, so I need a little bit of help.

Im a 6 In Louboutin New Simples. I think im usually a 6 or 6.5. Im wondering what Size i would be in the Brian Atwood Maniac 120mm's!! 

Thank YoU!!


----------



## dstb

Love these!  Are they comfortable?



Windelynn said:


> My dantes have arrived!! i Went .5 up for these so 38.5


----------



## gal

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if those of you have a pair or own an extensive collection of BA shoes have had rubber soles put on them and if so is there a particular brand like Vibram or Soletech (which apparently is a popular brand for Louboutins) you would recommend. 

Thanks


----------



## BellaShoes

hehehehe, my eyes went right for the belly!!! Love puppy bellies!

Congrats *Windelynn*, gorgeous!

*gal*, vibram does a really good light tan that I use for my Manolos.

*woozy*, in the 120mm, stay TTS... so 36.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Gorgeous new Cognac Maniac 140s, size 39.5! $399!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/Brian_Atwood_Maniac_140mm___Cognac__Size_39_5

fabulous seller!!!!


----------



## gal

BellaShoes said:


> hehehehe, my eyes went right for the belly!!! Love puppy bellies!
> 
> Congrats *Windelynn*, gorgeous!
> 
> *gal*, vibram does a really good light tan that I use for my Manolos.
> 
> *woozy*, in the 120mm, stay TTS... so 36.



Thanks Bella, I gathered you have not had any of your BA's rubber soled, is there a reason why not? Are there some BA styles you think should be versus others, ie platform vs a non platform shoe design? Sorry to get so detailed about this but I do plan on getting a pair and was wondering if its a must as I haven't heard many BA wearers getting it done versus those who buy CB's. 

Your advise is greatly appreciated


----------



## batwoodfan

I have gotten all 10 of my Brian Atwood shoes rubber-soled with Vibrams (it's the brand my cobbler uses).  Honestly, I have it done to all of my shoes (including red Vibrams for my CLs).  IMO, rubber-soling your shoes prolongs the life and adds traction!  Brian Atwood soles are a soft delicate leather much like Blahnik and Jimmy Choo soles- the protection is needed!


----------



## gal

Thanks Batwood, 
I guess I will baby my BA's too with a rubber sole when I finally get my first pair.


----------



## natassha68

Have you all seen these??... I guess they are avaiable @ the room in Canada


----------



## lovechanel920

Just pre-ordered  rose gold from Saks. Hopefully comes sooner than April 25th!


----------



## grace7

natassha68 said:


> Have you all seen these??... I guess they are avaiable @ the room in Canada




so pretty!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *natassha68*.... I saw the Zenith 140mm tweet from The Room... lovely.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Windelynn said:


> My dantes have arrived!! i Went .5 up for these so 38.5


 
they look fabulous on you! 



natassha68 said:


> Have you all seen these??... I guess they are avaiable @ the room in Canada


 
oh how I love the Zenith . Will just have to get another color in them!


----------



## gymangel812

for the ladies in nyc, there was a consignment store on spring (i think, it was the street with ina and 2nd chance consignment), there was a pair of nude patent maniacs in a 38 in the window. not sure what the price was as they weren't my size.


----------



## batwoodfan

Ugh! Nordstrom online just delayed my Maniac RGs until 04/25, BG still hasn't received my size AND Nordstrom Chicago sold the pair of CL EB Magos I placed on reserve all the way back in January (they never bothered to call me when they arrived). Bad week for my feet 

On the bright side I do have two BA reveals to make (although it will have to be later this week since I'm out of town)!


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> My dantes have arrived!! i Went .5 up for these so 38.5



Lovely! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Windelynn

thanks so much everyone for the wonderful compliments! I wore them to a wedding yesterday and they kept slipping so I think ill need some sort insole...

OMG the zenith from The Room looks soo nice. I want to go try them out!!!!!!11


----------



## BellaShoes

April 25th?!?!?!? GHEEEEEZ!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Ugh! Nordstrom online just delayed my Maniac RGs until 04/25, BG still hasn't received my size AND Nordstrom Chicago sold the pair of CL EB Magos I placed on reserve all the way back in January (they never bothered to call me when they arrived). Bad week for my feet
> 
> On the bright side I do have two BA reveals to make (although it will have to be later this week since I'm out of town)!



Oh no! What size did u pre order for the Magos? My SA said he got me the only pair of 35.5s in the company. I had been waiting for them since the cookbook came out... I hope they weren't yours that he got! I would feel beyond awful! 

Ditto on the Nordys RGs. I should hv ordered from NAP when I had the chance!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> Oh no! What size did u pre order for the Magos? My SA said he got me the only pair of 35.5s in the company. I had been waiting for them *since the cookbook came out*... I hope they weren't yours that he got! I would feel beyond awful!
> 
> Ditto on the Nordys RGs. I should hv ordered from NAP when I had the chance!



 I like it


----------



## jeshika

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I like it



Haha silly autocorrect!


----------



## BellaShoes

ahahaha.... jeshika, you made me giggle.... cookbook!


----------



## sammix3

Lol I have never looked at a cookbook before, but many lookbooks hehe. So I'm going to foot candy today to try on the brown suede maniacs for sizing, what do you ladies think of the brown suede? The pic is on their website by the way..


----------



## sammix3

Yay I got the 35.5 in brown suede! They're going to get then sprayed and add the rubber soles at their trusted cobbler tomorrow and will ship them out to me. I should get them by the end of the week. Yay!


----------



## sammix3

So now that I know I'm a 35.5 for sure, I'm thinking of ordering from NAP for sure since foot candy has no idea when they'll be coming. I'll be paying about $660. Do you think its worth it?


----------



## BellaShoes

What's going on lovely ladies of Atwood? Where is everyone?


----------



## sammix3

No idea Bella... but I sure can't wait til my brown suede Maniacs come back to me. I will no longer be a BA virgin


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Sammi! Did you get the Earth suede? those were my first


----------



## sammix3

I think that's what they're called?

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MANIAC-SUEDE!ATW

Here's a link to them. The 35.5 felt snug but the width was fine, so I'll just wear them to work and let them stretch while I sit


----------



## sammix3

Bella - Do your maniacs stretch?


----------



## AmyNJacob

I have a pending charge on my credit card for the RG from Saks....let's hope this means they are coming soon!


----------



## michellejy

I'd forgotten how quickly this thread moves. I have been sucked into the world of php coding (which I am really no good at), so it's so nice to come back to lots of eye candy.


----------



## Windelynn

yay more rose golds...!!!! im still on the fence...


----------



## mishybelle

I ordered my Dantes from Intermix online last Weds and haven't received a shipping confirmation, but my cc has been charged (and cleared). Is Intermix notoriously slow to ship online orders or what?


----------



## lovechanel920

They finally updated the heel height to 120mm and some of the larger sizes (41 and >) are in stock at Saks. I can't wait until they ship!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sammi... mine gave a little bit but not much yet.


----------



## jeshika

*batwoodfan*, i am returning the Red Powers in a 35.5 to NAP if you are still interested in them! They are going out tonight and should be back up online by Friday!


----------



## sammix3

I just called saks and placed an order for the nude patent and black patent maniacs 120mm, they said the system is showing 2 pairs for the nude and 1 pair for black, we'll see how that goes. Oh and saks said the smallest size they ordered for rose gold was 36, so no luck for me there


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

mishybelle said:


> I ordered my Dantes from Intermix online last Weds and haven't received a shipping confirmation, but my cc has been charged (and cleared). Is Intermix notoriously slow to ship online orders or what?


 
sadly yes


----------



## sammix3

Yay, the saks SA just called and said both pairs have been located and I had them overnightted. I should get them tomorrow! I'm excited!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sammix3 said:


> Yay, the saks SA just called and said both pairs have been located and I had them overnightted. I should get them tomorrow! I'm excited!



Congrats! Looking forward to the modeling shots


----------



## sammix3

And I think foot candy should ship my earth suede maniacs out today too. Whoo it'll be triple maniacs then! I'm trying to figure out how I will model them at work lol.


----------



## michellejy

^ You could go the lazy route and just prop them up on your desk like I did in my avatar.


----------



## yazziestarr

SpursGirlJen said:


> Hahaha yes Yazzie that is it!  Thank you so much, I'm going to try what you said!!!!!! I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks again!!!!


No problem, I hope it works out! 



Windelynn said:


> My dantes have arrived!! i Went .5 up for these so 38.5


Beautiful!! congrats!


angelcove said:


> Thanks Yazzie re: sizing info for Maniac 140. I received a pr & LUV them SO much!!!


YAY! I'm glad I could help. which did you get?  I love BA 140s, 



mishybelle said:


> I ordered my Dantes from Intermix online last Weds and haven't received a shipping confirmation, but my cc has been charged (and cleared). Is Intermix notoriously slow to ship online orders or what?


OMG yes if you ordered regular ground. I dont think I ever even received shipping notices and they never knew where my orders were.  but they showed up eventually

although someone said they ordered express and it got there right away no hassel. 



sammix3 said:


> Yay, the saks SA just called and said both pairs have been located and I had them overnightted. I should get them tomorrow! I'm excited!


Its raining maniacs for you!!! cant wait to see them all! congrats!


----------



## yazziestarr

batwoodfan said:


> I have gotten all 10 of my Brian Atwood shoes rubber-soled with Vibrams (it's the brand my cobbler uses).  Honestly, I have it done to all of my shoes (including red Vibrams for my CLs).  IMO, rubber-soling your shoes prolongs the life and adds traction!  Brian Atwood soles are a soft delicate leather much like Blahnik and Jimmy Choo soles- the protection is needed!


excuse me missy....10 pairs...unless I missed something , which is quite possible, I think someones holding out collection pics?  fam pic?  a list we can admire?


----------



## sammix3

michellejy said:


> ^ You could go the lazy route and just prop them up on your desk like I did in my avatar.



There's 6 cubes in every section. I sit in the middle one, I think people would look at me crazy if I did that Haha. Plus if the people at my work knew how much I pay for my shoes and purses they'd think I'm even crazier(since I work at an accounting firm and you're supposed to "save")


----------



## sammix3

yazzuiestarr said:


> excuse me missy....10 pairs...unless I missed something , which is quite possible, I think someones holding out collection pics?  fam pic?  a list we can admire?



Agree! We need a collection pic please!


----------



## sammix3

Just talked to foot candy.. no maniacs til end of the week or early next week. well, at least I can count on saks coming tomorrow.


----------



## lkrp123

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/Brian_Atwood_Maniac_140mm___Cognac__Size_39_5

Ohhhhh!!!! 

*Cognac Maniacs....in my size....for $350!*


----------



## lkrp123

sammix3 said:


> There's 6 cubes in every section. I sit in the middle one, I think people would look at me crazy if I did that Haha. Plus if the people at my work knew how much I pay for my shoes and purses they'd think I'm even crazier*(since I work at an accounting firm and you're supposed to "save")*



this literally made me giggle out loud!! too funny sammi!! :lolots:


----------



## sammix3

Yes, I don't think I'm meant to be an accountant. Well maybe to save to buy more shoes and purses lol


----------



## sammix3

lkrp123 said:


> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/Brian_Atwood_Maniac_140mm___Cognac__Size_39_5
> 
> Ohhhhh!!!!
> 
> *Cognac Maniacs....in my size....for $350!*



they're meant to be yours!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lkrp123 said:


> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/Brian_Atwood_Maniac_140mm___Cognac__Size_39_5
> 
> Ohhhhh!!!!
> 
> *Cognac Maniacs....in my size....for $350!*



and a REALLY AWESOME seller!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> Oh no! What size did u pre order for the Magos? My SA said he got me the only pair of 35.5s in the company. I had been waiting for them since the cookbook came out... I hope they weren't yours that he got! I would feel beyond awful!



Yep! 35.5! I wonder how that happened!?! I even checked the reserve book and there wasn't anyone above me in the book with Magos reserved. My SA (well, the woman I talked to in January) said she called me when they came in and never heard back so she released them... I said I never got the call and I went on to try the display shoe (36.5) to see what I thought (I loved them). Then the SA went on to try and cover her tracks by saying they never received a 35.5 - even though 10 minutes previous she said she called me then let them go 24 hours later. My hunch is that she dropped the ball in a major way and then lied to cover her tracks. Life is too short to be too upset- I am glad that they have gone to a GREAT home! I ended up getting on the reserve list at Horatio after all this happened so cross your fingers! Sorry BA ladies for the OT post! Back to Atwoods!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

mishybelle said:


> I ordered my Dantes from Intermix online last Weds and haven't received a shipping confirmation, but my cc has been charged (and cleared). Is Intermix notoriously slow to ship online orders or what?



Any news on your Dantes? Ladies here have had MANY shipping issues with Intermix online! If something goes wrong I suggest calling an actual store and ask the SA to look up the shoe in the computer.  They can ship over a phone call as long as you can fax a CC imprint. The real stores are MUCH more timely and helpful!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> *batwoodfan*, i am returning the Red Powers in a 35.5 to NAP if you are still interested in them! They are going out tonight and should be back up online by Friday!



Thanks for the heads-up! How was the fit? Do they run slightly small like other Powers? Are you keeping the 36? Post pics when you have time!!! TIA!


----------



## batwoodfan

sammix3 said:


> I just called saks and placed an order for the nude patent and black patent maniacs 120mm, they said the system is showing 2 pairs for the nude and 1 pair for black, we'll see how that goes. Oh and saks said the smallest size they ordered for rose gold was 36, so no luck for me there



Congrats sammix3! Can't wait to hear what you think when your *three* new Atwoods arrive!


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> excuse me missy....10 pairs...unless I missed something , which is quite possible, I think someones holding out collection pics?  fam pic?  a list we can admire?



Ha-ha! I am still out of town so I will have to post pics later! I have posted previously about  most of them. I do have two recent aquisitions that I am excited about  I recounted in my head and I actually have eleven pairs! I had four originally and I will have to blame this thread for enabling me to get the other seven pairs!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> Yep! 35.5! I wonder how that happened!?! I even checked the reserve book and there wasn't anyone above me in the book with Magos reserved. My SA (well, the woman I talked to in January) said she called me when they came in and never heard back so she released them... I said I never got the call and I went on to try the display shoe (36.5) to see what I thought (I loved them). Then the SA went on to try and cover her tracks by saying they never received a 35.5 - even though 10 minutes previous she said she called me then let them go 24 hours later. My hunch is that she dropped the ball in a major way and then lied to cover her tracks. Life is too short to be too upset- I am glad that they have gone to a GREAT home! I ended up getting on the reserve list at Horatio after all this happened so cross your fingers! Sorry BA ladies for the OT post! Back to Atwoods!!!



oh gosh i feel so terrible for constantly "stealing" your shoes from you!!! I don't know what happened... my shoes didn't come from the Chicago store though. They were shipped from the Topanga store and my SA had told me they were the only 35.5s available. I'm glad you managed to get on the reserve list at Horatio... but I think Saks just got theirs in if you want to check with them for the 140mms.



batwoodfan said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! How was the fit? Do they run slightly small like other Powers? Are you keeping the 36? Post pics when you have time!!! TIA!



I am keeping the 36. I had a hard time shoving my feet into the 35.5s... must be these long toes. I will try to take pictures... If i ever get out of the office and see sunshine. Zzzz...


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> oh gosh i feel so terrible for constantly "stealing" your shoes from you!!! I don't know what happened... my shoes didn't come from the Chicago store though. They were shipped from the Topanga store and my SA had told me they were the only 35.5s available. I'm glad you managed to get on the reserve list at Horatio... but I think Saks just got theirs in if you want to check with them for the 140mms. I am keeping the 36. I had a hard time shoving my feet into the 35.5s... must be these long toes. I will try to take pictures... If i ever get out of the office and see sunshine. Zzzz...



So crazy! In no way do I think you have "stolen" anything- I'm a big believer in fate. If I'm meant to get a shoe, it'll happen! You seem to always be working long and crazy hours- you deserve "treats for your feets," doll! Wear them all in good health, just be sure to share your pictures for inspiration!


----------



## sammix3

I tried on the powers at foot candy and 35.5 was impossible to get into and 36 was nearly impossible to get into but as I was walking in them my heel would slip. Hope that helps with sizing!


----------



## qndg

My BA collection so far...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

qndg said:


> My BA collection so far...



Beautiful collection! Are those 120s or 140s?


----------



## yazziestarr

qndg said:


> My BA collection so far...


----------



## sammix3

qndg said:


> My BA collection so far...



Wow! Love the rose gold and smoke nude! They look like 140s, yes?


----------



## Windelynn

OH MAN these just arrived in the room! SEXAY. PS @NicholasMe on twitter needs a better cell phone 

http://yfrog.com/h7d0wnhj
http://yfrog.com/h36vdgxj
http://yfrog.com/hsy0dszj


----------



## sammix3

My black patent and nude patent Brian Atwood maniacs from saks are here. I switched into my heels to see how they fit, it doesn't seem like much breaking in is required, and I have a bit of wider feet too. I only walked a few steps in them but they feel good so far. You have a happy camper at work


----------



## Windelynn

sammix3 said:


> My black patent and nude patent Brian Atwood maniacs from saks are here. I switched into my heels to see how they fit, it doesn't seem like much breaking in is required, and I have a bit of wider feet too. I only walked a few steps in them but they feel good so far. You have a happy camper at work


 
and now the request for modelling shots


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Windelynn said:


> and now the request for modelling shots



I second that request  This thread needs more shoe porn


----------



## batwoodfan

OK - I am back home from being out of town and I have gotten all of my pics and files ready... Here is my BA collection! I am going to try and go chronological...

First up is the "Trixy" 120mm pump. From the Fall 2008 collection. It was my first BA purchase and still a go-to shoe for me! Leopard calf hair, fits TTS. Purchased @ Nordstrom.





After "Trixy," I fell hard for the smoke nude "Maniac" 140mm pump. From the Fall 2009 collection. It was hard to pick up a magazine and not see someone wearing this beautiful shoe. I _hunted_ for this one and finally found it at Intermix Miami. Nude Smoke Patent Leather, fits small-to-size.





Once I had two BAs under my belt, I kept a keen eye out for his shoes and my collection evolved. My third purchase was the "Katie Lee" 100mm sandal. From the Spring 2010 collection. Black Patent Leather, fits TTS. Purchased @ net-a-porter





My fourth purchase was the "Gaga" 100mm bootie. From the Spring 2010 collection. Nude Patent Leather with mesh and gold studs, fits TTS. Purchased @ net-a-porter


----------



## batwoodfan

My fifth Atwood purchase was the Black Suede "Loca" 120mm pump. From the Spring 2010 collection. I came across this shoe (on sale!) as I began a deeper _hunt_ for online BA stockists. Fits TTS. Purchased @ Hu's.





My sixth purchase was the Lavender "Loca" 120mm pump. From the Spring 2010 collection. I had admired this style and color ever since seeing it on SJP in SATC2. Purchased @Nordstrom.





My seventh Atwood shoe was one that I saw many fellow TPFers purchase and, after trying it on, I had to have it! The "Dante" 140mm pump is my new go-to black pump. Black Patent Leather, fits TTS. Purchased @ Intermix.





While lurking Intermix for the Dante, I came across this shoe on sale (it was a steal!) The "Debra" 120mm slingback is a classic addition. Fits TTS. Purchased @ Intermix.





When I was in NYC in the winter I was insanely lucky to come across this shoe _on sale_!  The Black Satin "Maniac" 140mm pump is just so lovely IMO. Fits small-to-size. Purchased @ Bergdorf Goodman.


----------



## batwoodfan

And now (drumroll) my two newest additions!

First, an absolute LUSTWORTHY heel!  The "Drama" 140mm pump! I found this completely by fate. It popped-up one recently online! Cappuccino Nude and Black Patent Leather.  Fits TTS. Purchased @ net-a-porter





Lastly, this is last shoe I stumbled upon at an Off 5th! The "Helix" 140mm bootie! Black Suede Leather, fits TTS.


----------



## Windelynn

batwoodfan you have an amazinggggg collection!!!!


----------



## AmyNJacob

batwoodfan--AMAZING collection!  I wish I had jumped on the brian atwood bandwagon sooner and scored me a pair of dramas!


----------



## michellejy

sammix3 said:


> There's 6 cubes in every section. I sit in the middle one, I think people would look at me crazy if I did that Haha. Plus if the people at my work knew how much I pay for my shoes and purses they'd think I'm even crazier(since I work at an accounting firm and you're supposed to "save")



I used to work in banking... notice the "used to" there.


----------



## michellejy

qndg said:


> My BA collection so far...



Really beautiful. Someday the Dramas will be mine...

batwoodfan- holy cow you have an amazing collection!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Batwoodfan*!!!!! I LOOOOOOVE your collection! I'm so excited you posted all  your BA's for us to drool over!! Thanks so much!! they are amazing!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Thanks so much *Windelynn, AmyNJacob, michellejy* and *yazziestarr* - I feel very lucky that I have found some great Atwoods and some deals on many of them too!


----------



## mishybelle

qndg said:


> My BA collection so far...


 
Dramas... sigh... I die...


----------



## mishybelle

batwoodfan said:


> Any news on your Dantes? Ladies here have had MANY shipping issues with Intermix online! If something goes wrong I suggest calling an actual store and ask the SA to look up the shoe in the computer. They can ship over a phone call as long as you can fax a CC imprint. The real stores are MUCH more timely and helpful!


 
Can they do this even though Intermix online has already charged my cc? I am so upset... I ordered them to wear to a wedding, which is on 4/16 and I leave town on the 14th. You would think 2 weeks is enough time to get their act together.


----------



## batwoodfan

mishybelle said:


> Can they do this even though Intermix online has already charged my cc? I am so upset... I ordered them to wear to a wedding, which is on 4/16 and I leave town on the 14th. You would think 2 weeks is enough time to get their act together.



I would only advise ordering your Dantes direct from a store if your online order cannot be fulfilled for some reason- I think Intermix sale purchases are final sale so you wouldn't want to order two shoes at a final sale price. Crossing my fingers that they get to you in time!!!


----------



## jenayb

mishybelle said:


> Can they do this even though Intermix online has already charged my cc? I am so upset... I ordered them to wear to a wedding, which is on 4/16 and I leave town on the 14th. You would think 2 weeks is enough time to get their act together.


 
Exactly why I do not shop with Intermix. Their online CS is horrific. 

Call them and let them know that you are unhappy. Did they provide you a tracking number at all?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

batwoodfan said:


> Thanks so much *Windelynn, AmyNJacob, michellejy* and *yazziestarr* - I feel very lucky that I have found some great Atwoods and some deals on many of them too!



Gorgeous collection!! Have you worn the Dramas yet?


----------



## sammix3

Alright ladies, not the best modeling pic, but I did manage to snap these before I dropped them off at the cobbler for rubber soles. Oh and please excuse the ugly carpet they have at work Haha.


----------



## BellaShoes

batwood!! Finally! Thanks for sharing! Lovely collection.

Sammi, bravo, great staples!


----------



## sammix3

BellaShoes said:


> batwood!! Finally! Thanks for sharing! Lovely collection.
> 
> Sammi, bravo, great staples!



thanks Bella! They felt really comfy when I had them on and definitely was not hard to walk in. 

I'm still dreaming of the rose gold. I don't think I'm going to order from NAP since i found out that my credit card will charge me 3% for foreign transaction, it'll come out to $700. I'll just wait for foot candy.. plus I gotta start saving for fall cuz who knows what new colors the maniacs will come in!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sammix3 said:


> Alright ladies, not the best modeling pic, but I did manage to snap these before I dropped them off at the cobbler for rubber soles. Oh and please excuse the ugly carpet they have at work Haha.



Congrats on the new shoes!!


----------



## batwoodfan

*sammix3* congrats on your new Maniacs! They are lovely!!!


----------



## jeshika

mishybelle said:


> Can they do this even though Intermix online has already charged my cc? I am so upset... I ordered them to wear to a wedding, which is on 4/16 and I leave town on the 14th. You would think 2 weeks is enough time to get their act together.



*Mishy*, do you wear a 36.5? I saw a 36.5 on display at the Intermix in DC (Georgetown area) this past weekend. Why don't you call the store directly and have them send the shoes to you?


----------



## jeshika

*batwood*, omg... i LOVE LOVE LOVE your fabulous collection. imma gonna come by to raid your closet! those smoke nudes!  :ninja: and congrats on the dramas! aren't they absolutely fab? so happy you found them! shoe karma indeed!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> *batwood*, omg... i LOVE LOVE LOVE your fabulous collection. imma gonna come by to raid your closet! those smoke nudes!  :ninja: and congrats on the dramas! aren't they absolutely fab? so happy you found them! shoe karma indeed!


 
Haha - thank you sweetie! Your avatar has been my "Drama" inspiration for a long time now!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> batwood!! Finally! Thanks for sharing! Lovely collection.
> 
> Sammi, bravo, great staples!


 
Thanks *Bella*!


----------



## batwoodfan

Reconnaissance from The Room at The Bay in Toronto - http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/ :

Maniac 140mm available in Patent Leather in the following colors:
Kiwi, White, Nude, Vendetta Blue, Black
Maniac 140mm available in Satin in the following colors:
Baby Pink, Cappuccino Nude
Eyelet Wagners I forget the colors, but I think it was white and black
Felini 140mm in Lime Green Suede
Milena 120mm (i.e. chain-heeled Debra)
Zenith 140mm I forget the colors 
Zebra calfhair Alison 140mm

New arrivals:
Zenith 140mm in Rose Gold
Felini 140mm in Kiwi/Orange Patent
Martina 140mm in Nude Satin with Strass heel
Betsy 100mm sandal in Purple Suede with pink satin ruffle detail
Aurora 120mm strass heels are on the way as well!

Also, I think they tamed down their pricing to be more akin to USD pricing!


----------



## Windelynn

I love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THOSE ZENITHS WILL BE MINE!



batwoodfan said:


> Reconnaissance from The Room at The Bay in Toronto - http://www2.thebay.com/theroom/ :
> 
> Maniac 140mm available in Patent Leather in the following colors:
> Kiwi, White, Nude, Vendetta Blue, Black
> Maniac 140mm available in Satin in the following colors:
> Baby Pink, Cappuccino Nude
> Eyelet Wagners I forget the colors, but I think it was white and black
> Felini 140mm in Lime Green Suede
> Milena 120mm (i.e. chain-heeled Debra)
> Zenith 140mm I forget the colors
> Zebra calfhair Alison 140mm
> 
> New arrivals:
> Zenith 140mm in Rose Gold
> Felini 140mm in Kiwi/Orange Patent
> Martina 140mm in Nude Satin with Strass heel
> Betsy 100mm sandal in Purple Suede with pink satin ruffle detail
> Aurora 120mm strass heels are on the way as well!
> 
> Also, I think they tamed down their pricing to be more akin to USD pricing!


----------



## Windelynn

i just called to put the zenith on hold in my size but was told the price is still 800 and possibly sold out. They suck


----------



## mishybelle

jenaywins said:


> Exactly why I do not shop with Intermix. Their online CS is horrific.
> 
> Call them and let them know that you are unhappy. Did they provide you a tracking number at all?


 
Ugh, I learned the hard way. Never again!



jeshika said:


> *Mishy*, do you wear a 36.5? I saw a 36.5 on display at the Intermix in DC (Georgetown area) this past weekend. Why don't you call the store directly and have them send the shoes to you?


 
Yes, 36.5. Funny thing is, the wedding I'm going to is in the DC/Georgetown area, so I could pick them up... but,


The shoes arrived yesterday!!! Crazy, I know. I was really scratching my head when a saw a package on my doorstep. After an email from Intermix CS saying my shoes have NOT been shipped and no shipping confirmation email (my Intermix online acct says the same too), the last thing I thought would arrive were my Dantes. 

Here they are, I love them. So sexy and even more versatile than I thought. I also threw in my BA Rida 120 (in Viola satin) from 2008 for a mini family shot. I expect the family to grow this year, since I am taking a break from CLs (I think?).







BTW, I went a half size down on my Ridas.






I absolutely love the color and the detail on the Rida. It's like an electric purple. I purchased these from Shoe In at the Wynn in Las Vegas. At the time, BA also had a pump style (in black and pewter) with this ribbing detail on the heel, but I cannot recall its name.






Just for comparison's sake, the 120 and 140 side by side. At the time, the Rida was my tallest heel. Funny how times change...






Before I go, thank you to all the ladies here for your sizing help.


----------



## mishybelle

Windelynn said:


> i just called to put the zenith on hold in my size but was told the price is still 800 and possibly sold out. They suck


 
Whaaat? Already?? I was just entertaining the thought of rose gold Zeniths. Poo...


----------



## mishybelle

*sammi* Love your Maniacs!!! Do you still have the earth suede coming?

*batwood* I die over your collection. Dramas and smoke nude Maniacs????


----------



## Windelynn

Hey Mishybelle, yeah they called me back and still have size 39! Price is 690$ for the rose gold zenith 140mm.

Batwoodfan your collection is to die for. 

I gotta take a family pic of my Atwoods too..for cataloging purposes of course. From the top of my head:

1st pair - Loca in pacific blue 140mm
2nd pair - Drama 140mm
3rd pair - Lola black suede 140mm
4th pair - Pixie - crackled pink metallic 140mm
5th pair - dante black 140mm
6th pair - soon to be zenith rose gold?


----------



## batwoodfan

mishybelle said:


> Here they are, I love them. So sexy and even more versatile than I thought. I also threw in my BA Rida 120 (in Viola satin) from 2008 for a mini family shot. I expect the family to grow this year, since I am taking a break from CLs (I think?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I went a half size down on my Ridas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the color and the detail on the Rida. It's like an electric purple. I purchased these from Shoe In at the Wynn in Las Vegas. At the time, BA also had a pump style (in black and pewter) with this ribbing detail on the heel, but I cannot recall its name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for comparison's sake, the 120 and 140 side by side. At the time, the Rida was my tallest heel. Funny how times change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I go, thank you to all the ladies here for your sizing help.


 
Congrats on the arrival of your Dantes! They really are a surpising shoe aren't they? Much more versatile looking once you try them on and think through your wardrobe! I LOVE your "Rida" sandals! So classy, but not too dressy/stuffy - dress 'em up, dress 'em down! And the color?


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> Hey Mishybelle, yeah they called me back and still have size 39! Price is 690$ for the rose gold zenith 140mm.
> 
> Batwoodfan your collection is to die for.
> 
> I gotta take a family pic of my Atwoods too..for cataloging purposes of course. From the top of my head:
> 
> 1st pair - Loca in pacific blue 140mm
> 2nd pair - Drama 140mm
> 3rd pair - Lola black suede 140mm
> 4th pair - Pixie - crackled pink metallic 140mm
> 5th pair - dante black 140mm
> 6th pair - soon to be zenith rose gold?


 
Thanks *Windelynn*! Looking at your list, all I have to say is 

I really hope you get those Rose Gold Zenith 140s! I have yet to hear of any other stockist that will be carrying them in that heel height!

Once those babies arrive you DEFINITELY need to post your collection!!!


----------



## mishybelle

Windelynn said:


> Hey Mishybelle, yeah they called me back and still have size 39! Price is 690$ for the rose gold zenith 140mm.
> 
> Batwoodfan your collection is to die for.
> 
> I gotta take a family pic of my Atwoods too..for cataloging purposes of course. From the top of my head:
> 
> 1st pair - Loca in pacific blue 140mm
> 2nd pair - Drama 140mm
> 3rd pair - Lola black suede 140mm
> 4th pair - Pixie - crackled pink metallic 140mm
> 5th pair - dante black 140mm
> 6th pair - soon to be zenith rose gold?


 

Collection pic, please! Do it! Do it!!


----------



## michellejy

sammi- I love the Maniacs

mishybelle- I loooove the color and the heel on that Rida. It's gorgeous!


----------



## batwoodfan

Maniac 140mm pumps in Black and Nude are available NOW at Bergdorf Goodman - buy now, think later - Maniac 140mm are darn-near IMPOSSIBLE to find!!! Mr. Atwood refers to them as "red carpet height!"

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=3&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203511cat342302


----------



## sammix3

Mishybelle - thanks!!!

Michellejy - Yup the earth suede is still coming. Should receive it on Monday I believe.

So I'm wearing my black patent maniacs today, I feel like without the elastic my foot would slip out, I might eventually need to put a heel grip in it if it becomes looser, which I hope not!


----------



## couturequeen

mishybelle said:


> I absolutely love the color and the detail on the Rida. It's like an electric purple.



Congrats on the new pair. And these are so beautiful. Great color and details!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Got my RGs today!  Finally!  I was so excited about getting them at work that I took some pics.  Please excuse my ugly office furniture and carpet 

These are my first pair of maniacs and I absolutely love the way they fit!


----------



## jeshika

*Mishy*, those ridas are beautiful! i love the color!!!! 

and *Amy*, the RGs are beautiful on you! Congrats!


----------



## sammix3

Congrats Amy! They're so gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

Ok I definitely need that heel grip over the elastic, its bugging me like crazy when I walk


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

AmyNJacob said:


> Got my RGs today!  Finally!  I was so excited about getting them at work that I took some pics.  Please excuse my ugly office furniture and carpet
> 
> These are my first pair of maniacs and I absolutely love the way they fit!



Congrats! They're beautiful and the color is gorgeous with your skin tone


----------



## BellaShoes

Amy, they are goooooorgeous!


----------



## Windelynn

sammix and amy n jacob - gorgegous SHOTS and shoes!

Mishybelle those rida heels wow...just stunning and the color!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The Room posted this pic on twitter.


----------



## BellaShoes

^those are wild!


----------



## BellaShoes

^those are wild!


----------



## sammix3

ITA with you Bella!


----------



## angelcove

batwoodfan said:


> Maniac 140mm pumps in Black and Nude are available NOW at Bergdorf Goodman - buy now, think later - Maniac 140mm are darn-near IMPOSSIBLE to find!!! Mr. Atwood refers to them as "red carpet height!"
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=3&cmCat=cat000000cat200648cat203511cat342302


 
Batwood, I followed your advice & ordered the RG from BG...buy now, think later! I'm going to cancel my order with Saks. I'm sure the 120 is more comfy, but I just adore the 140. Like you said, they are nearly impossible to find. Can you believe BG charged $25 for processing & shipping fee for standard delivery?? 
thanks!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

*AmyNJacob* - congrats on your RGs! They are fantastic! Mine will arrive someday... I hope...


----------



## batwoodfan

angelcove said:


> Batwood, I followed your advice & ordered the RG from BG...buy now, think later! I'm going to cancel my order with Saks. I'm sure the 120 is more comfy, but I just adore the 140. Like you said, they are nearly impossible to find. Can you believe BG charged $25 for processing & shipping fee for standard delivery??
> thanks!!!!


 
 Congrats!!! I JUST found a code for free shipping: "SHOPBG" - maybe you can call or chat with an online representative to see if they can apply the code???


----------



## AmyNJacob

Thank you so much *jeshika, sammix, schnauzercrazy, bella, windelynn, and batwoodfan!*


----------



## batwoodfan

angelcove said:


> Thanks Yazzie re: sizing info for Maniac 140. I received a pr & LUV them SO much!!!


 
Which pair did you receive? Share some pics if you have time!


----------



## Windelynn

Zeniths!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Reveal later tonite!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> Zeniths!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Reveal later tonite!!!


 
 - OMG! Can't wait!


----------



## sammix3

I cant wait either windelynn!

Wore my nude maniacs to work today to break them in. I compared my black ones last night to the nude ones, the black ones already stretched to mold to the width of my feet! Now I just gotta stop by nordstrom to get some for petals heavenly heels stop the rubbing from the elastic!

I had a pair of heel grips from nordstrom (the free ones) and I put them on my black maniacs last night, but they were too thick! Does anyone know if the foot petals heavenly heels are thinner or any other recommendations?


----------



## Windelynn

sneak peek


----------



## Windelynn

other goodies at the room 
love the pink satin maniacs


----------



## sammix3

Wow can't wait!!! Id be drooling all over those


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> sneak peek


 
GASP - I am short of breath! Those are AMAZING! Congrats - you are a _lucky_ girl! I am so glad that The Room fixed their crazy BA pricing!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> other goodies at the room
> love the pink satin maniacs


 
I just tweeted about your BA finds at The Room!  Love it! They have a great selection!


----------



## Windelynn

BellaShoes said:


> Windelynn!!!



LOL i blame batwoodfan!!!! I wasn't even thinking about the zeniths...i wanted the maniacs but was sooo hesitant to get them because of the pricing that the room normally charges. When Batwoodfan said they were dropping prices to be more reflective of USA, i picked up the phone and put a pair on hold and got them today.


----------



## Windelynn

batwoodfan said:


> I just tweeted about your BA finds at The Room!  Love it! They have a great selection!



hehe thanks batwoodfan! You know the room is walking distance from work. Its scary because if i need a pick up you know where im going right??? ahhahaa my wallet is crying but my feet love me right now.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Windelynn said:


> LOL i blame batwoodfan!!!! I wasn't even thinking about the zeniths...i wanted the maniacs but was sooo hesitant to get them because of the pricing that the room normally charges. When Batwoodfan said they were dropping prices to be more reflective of USA, i picked up the phone and put a pair on hold and got them today.



Congrats! Modeling shots please  (and we're shoe twins except mine were pre-owned and not nearly as perfect as yours )


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Oh, and mine aren't rose gold, just gold. Guess not twins after all


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> LOL i blame batwoodfan!!!! I wasn't even thinking about the zeniths...i wanted the maniacs but was sooo hesitant to get them because of the pricing that the room normally charges. When Batwoodfan said they were dropping prices to be more reflective of USA, i picked up the phone and put a pair on hold and got them today.


 
HAHAHA! I will take that blame any day! I cannot think of any other stockist I have heard of who will be carrying the Rose Gold Zenith 140s! You are a lucky lucky girl!!! Can't wait to see mod pics and collection pics from you! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

batwoodfan said:


> HAHAHA! I will take that blame any day! I cannot think of any other stockist I have heard of who will be carrying the Rose Gold Zenith 140s! You are a lucky lucky girl!!! Can't wait to see mod pics and collection pics from you! Congratulations!!!



I remember that photo! I just read the caption and the color of the rose gold Z was inspired by Vic's Rolex. Fun fact


----------



## batwoodfan

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Oh, and mine aren't rose gold, just gold. Guess not twins after all


 
Do you know who you are shoe-twins with? Rachel Zoe! Brian Atwood's BFF!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

batwoodfan said:


> Do you know who you are shoe-twins with? Rachel Zoe! Brian Atwood's BFF!



Oh great, Chupa  

Kidding. Juuuuust kidding


----------



## Windelynn

LOL!!! hahah yeah schanuzercrazy we are sorta shoe twins??  I still love the color of the golds you have. 

As for being shoe twins with chupa, i think i already am..we both have the lolas.

They still have sizes of Zeniths left, 39 i think....BELLA???!?!?


----------



## jeshika

i'm kind of bummed... i returned both red powers to NAP... i was so excited for them but when they arrived... i was so disappointed that the red wasn't a true red but a little orangey :cry: and *Yazzie *was right... they looked a little Minnie Mouse-y on. le sigh.

the nude powers look soooo great on but the red... not so much. i'm crushed. i had been so excited for them!!!!


----------



## Windelynn

jeshika said:


> i'm kind of bummed... i returned both red powers to NAP... i was so excited for them but when they arrived... i was so disappointed that the red wasn't a true red but a little orangey :cry: and *Yazzie *was right... they looked a little Minnie Mouse-y on. le sigh.
> 
> the nude powers look soooo great on but the red... not so much. i'm crushed. i had been so excited for them!!!!



what about the purples?? would you consider those? I saw them in real life and they look amazing...which i am sure bella can attest to...


----------



## sammix3

Anyone have feedback on the thickness of heavenly heels by foot petals vs the heels grips that nordstrom give out for free?


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> i'm kind of bummed... i returned both red powers to NAP... i was so excited for them but when they arrived... i was so disappointed that the red wasn't a true red but a little orangey :cry: and *Yazzie *was right... they looked a little Minnie Mouse-y on. le sigh.
> 
> the nude powers look soooo great on but the red... not so much. i'm crushed. i had been so excited for them!!!!


 
 I'm so sorry to hear that *jeshika* - I agree that the purple powers could be worthwhile to try! Or maybe the pink?


----------



## jeshika

Windelynn said:


> what about the purples?? would you consider those? I saw them in real life and they look amazing...which i am sure bella can attest to...





batwoodfan said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that *jeshika* - I agree that the purple powers could be worthwhile to try! Or maybe the pink?



thanks *bat *and *W*! the purple powers are gorgeous but i'm not sure if i'll get enough wear out of them... i might wait out the sale


----------



## sammix3

Delivery! Looks like earth suede is here!


----------



## batwoodfan

jeshika said:


> thanks *bat *and *W*! the purple powers are gorgeous but i'm not sure if i'll get enough wear out of them... i might wait out the sale


 
I hear that!


----------



## batwoodfan

sammix3 said:


> Delivery! Looks like earth suede is here!


 
Three new Atwoods in one week? Amazing!


----------



## sammix3

​


batwoodfan said:


> Three new Atwoods in one week? Amazing!



Yes lol. Might make it 4 next week once I get foot petals or mole skin for the elastic so I can see how comfy they really are. Oh and the 4th one will be rose gold from NAP UK since foot candy said most likely they won't be getting them so they advised me to get it somewhere else while I can


----------



## sammix3

Seriously, these shoes mold to my medium to wide feet very nicely, and they look amazing! Oh and most important thing is they're comfy(minus the elastic part which can be easily taken care of)


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sammix3 said:


> ​
> Yes lol. Might make it 4 next week once I get foot petals or mole skin for the elastic so I can see how comfy they really are. Oh and the 4th one will be rose gold from NAP UK since foot candy said most likely they won't be getting them so they advised me to get it somewhere else while I can



now that's a truly dedicated entry into BA's fan club


----------



## sammix3

Oh schnauzer.. I will be on a ban for a while.. all these new shoes would be like a early birthday/celebrating new job and working crazy hours/tax refund treat for myself. I need 3 reasons to justify 3 pairs lol. 

When new colors and styles come out for fall.. oh I don't even want to imagine! Lol


----------



## mishybelle

*windelynn* love your RG Zeniths!!! Any idea if they had a 36.5 left? Y'know, just wondering...


----------



## natassha68

Maniac rose gold 140's in all sizes available at bergdorfgoodman.com


----------



## Windelynn

some modelling shots, apologies for grainy pics its from my bb


----------



## jeshika

Really naaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiccceeeeeee, *W*!!!!!! 

BTW, my SA at Nordys says that the Rose Gold Maniac 120mm will ship by the 15th!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies -- Jeshika -- I finally wore the Dramas today  They didn't have a spectacular entrance into the world like I originally planned - wore them to the movies - but I felt spectacular so I guess that's good enough. Also, my DH is 6'3'' (I'm 5'7'') and he was surprised we were almost the same height in the elevator on the way down - the weather's great up here


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> some modelling shots, apologies for grainy pics its from my bb



Is that you *Windelynn* or are those candid shots from Victoria Beckham's runway show?  They look AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

natassha68 said:


> Maniac rose gold 140's in all sizes available at bergdorfgoodman.com



Some sizes (ahem, mine) won't ship until later this month because they haven't actually arrived yet - patience is a virtue, patience is a virtue, patience is a virtue...


----------



## sammix3

Here is a couple of modeling pics with my nude maniacs, my Saturday AM work outfit lol.


----------



## BellaShoes

batwoodfan said:


> HAHAHA! I will take that blame any day! I cannot think of any other stockist I have heard of who will be carrying the Rose Gold Zenith 140s! You are a lucky lucky girl!!! Can't wait to see mod pics and collection pics from you! Congratulations!!!



OMG, her bunions make me quince in pain....


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn, they are FABULOUS!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sammi!! Love them!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, her bunions make me quince in pain....



I'm so curious as to why she hasn't had bunion surgery- I often notice how she sizes up in her shoes to give room for her bunions yet her heels often slip...


----------



## batwoodfan

*sammix3* your Maniacs look fantastic! That's what I call BA commitment- wearing them to the gym! It reminds me of the MTV Cribs episode years and years ago where Mariah Carey was working out in heels!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Windelynn--I love them with a strap!

Sammix--the nude maniacs look great!


----------



## sammix3

batwoodfan said:


> *sammix3* your Maniacs look fantastic! That's what I call BA commitment- wearing them to the gym! It reminds me of the MTV Cribs episode years and years ago where Mariah Carey was working out in heels!




Lol I'm not going to the gym. I was at my work's bathroom at 6am lol. Although there is a gym downstairs... I don't think id work out in heels.


----------



## sammix3

BellaShoes said:


> OMG, her bunions make me quince in pain....




I didn't even notice them til you pointed them out! Eek that must be painful!


----------



## lovechanel920

Wow, Windelynn, those are amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## batwoodfan

sammix3 said:


> Lol I'm not going to the gym. I was at my work's bathroom at 6am lol. Although there is a gym downstairs... I don't think id work out in heels.



LOL! I totally read your post wrong! I thought it said "work out outfit" but it says "work outfit!" hahahaha!


----------



## NANI1972

batwood fan: Your collection is a Brian Atwood heaven!

windelynn: Congrats on the RGZ! They look amazing on you!

sammix: Wow on the recent purchases! Love them all.


Ladies are the Power pump available in black suede?


----------



## meaghan<3

Some BEAUTIFUL Brian Atwoods from a Wonderful Seller 

RARE!!! Brian Atwood*Alison* 140mm 39.5 Fuxia *TPF* -  $399.00
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/RARE____Brian_Atwood_Alison__140mm_39_5_Fuxia__TPF_

Brian Atwood Maniac 140mm! *Cognac* Size 39.5 - $350.00
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/Brian_Atwood_Maniac_140mm___Cognac__Size_39_5


----------



## jenayb

meaghan<3 said:


> Some BEAUTIFUL Brian Atwoods from a Wonderful Seller
> 
> RARE!!! Brian Atwood*Alison* 140mm 39.5 Fuxia *TPF* -  $399.00
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/RARE____Brian_Atwood_Alison__140mm_39_5_Fuxia__TPF_
> 
> Brian Atwood Maniac 140mm! *Cognac* Size 39.5 - $350.00
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/BellaSicilia/items/Brian_Atwood_Maniac_140mm___Cognac__Size_39_5



Ugh. If only those would fit me.


----------



## dessertpouch

.


----------



## BattyBugs

I have tried twice to get BA Maniacs from Saks & both times, they muffed up the order. I think that BAs are just not in my future...or maybe I need to find a pair on eBay or Bonanza first, before I pay retail. Ugh! I can't believe Saks.

The new arrivals are amazing, ladies.


----------



## Windelynn

BattyBugs said:


> I have tried twice to get BA Maniacs from Saks & both times, they muffed up the order. I think that BAs are just not in my future...or maybe I need to find a pair on eBay or Bonanza first, before I pay retail. Ugh! I can't believe Saks.
> 
> The new arrivals are amazing, ladies.



Dont give up!!! BAs are in your future...i think im addicted. They are so much more comfortable than my Loubies!


----------



## batwoodfan

*NANI1972* - thank you!
*Jeshika* - can't wait for you to get your RGs from Nordstrom!
*SchnauzerCrazy* - congrats on taking your Dramas out for a spin!
*BattyBugs* - so sorry to hear about your Saks mis-haps! What style(s)/size(s) are you looking for, maybe we can help?


----------



## NANI1972

Batwood: Do you know where I can find Black Suede Power? :help:


----------



## batwoodfan

NANI1972 said:


> Batwood: Do you know where I can find Black Suede Power? :help:


Hmmmm... I have not yet come across the Power in black suede. The closest I have seen are the tan and brown suede versions on Saks. I will keep an eye out!


----------



## batwoodfan

The Summer Collection is now available to view on brianatwood.com

http://brianatwood.com/summer-collection-2011-c-4.html?osCsid=c36868e3e7868984acbd33d1c39e5fd0


----------



## sammix3

Nothing from the summer collection really wows me.. when do you ladies think fall collection will arrive?


----------



## sammix3

I finally placed my order with NAP UK this morning since I don't know what I'd do without the rose gold maniacs! So yes, 4 pairs of maniacs within 2 weeks. I am on a serious ban. 

On another more, I got the foot petals heavenly heels this weekend, no more rubbing against the elastic and it feels great!


----------



## Windelynn

sammix3 said:


> I finally placed my order with NAP UK this morning since I don't know what I'd do without the rose gold maniacs! So yes, 4 pairs of maniacs within 2 weeks. I am on a serious ban.
> 
> On another more, I got the foot petals heavenly heels this weekend, no more rubbing against the elastic and it feels great!


 
think of it as an investment... 
Each pair of BAs = 3-4 cheaper pairs of shoes you will likely give away or donate or ends up breaking after a few times of wear. 

These you will keep in your closet forever! I know I will


----------



## angelcove

BattyBugs said:


> I have tried twice to get BA Maniacs from Saks & both times, they muffed up the order. I think that BAs are just not in my future...or maybe I need to find a pair on eBay or Bonanza first, before I pay retail. Ugh! I can't believe Saks.
> 
> The new arrivals are amazing, ladies.


 
Have you tried NM??


----------



## jeshika

i love my maniacs... my black patent maniacs have replaced my delic 120mm as my go-to office shoes. my feet just magically reach for them! (my shoes are a mess under my desk...) sorry msr. L!


----------



## Windelynn

Collection Pic. Loca, Zenith, Drama, Pixie,Dante, Lola


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> Collection Pic. Loca, Zenith, Drama, Pixie,Dante, Lola


 
LOVE your collection *Windelynn*!!! Mr. Atwood even re-tweeted you! Amazing!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies, Matches.com is having a free worldwide shipping even with code "WORLDWIDE" and there are a few BA pairs on sale and regular price


----------



## batwoodfan

http://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/2649143

I'm speechless


----------



## BellaShoes

Windelynn..... GORGEOUS!


----------



## DC-Cutie

because I can't find the perfect Atwood for me, I'll live vicariously though you lovlies 

*Windelynn *- very nice collection
*Bella *- have you been behaving?


----------



## BellaShoes

In what respect?  

I have been all over the place...Atwood, Louboutin, Miu Miu, Prada, McQueen... so I guess the answer is no


----------



## mishybelle

In case anyone in a size 35 "needs" the Drama. Le sigh. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-DRAMA-maniac-nude-IMPOSSIBLE-FIND-35-5-/120697594695?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1a232347


----------



## jeshika

my rose golds have been charged to my card! looks like the nordys orders are going to ship soon!


----------



## Windelynn

batwoodfan said:


> LOVE your collection *Windelynn*!!! Mr. Atwood even re-tweeted you! Amazing!



He did? WOOHOO! lol...
I love that man...and his shoes...and his good looks...lol.


----------



## Windelynn

Jeshika reveal soonNN!!!


----------



## deango

*PARTS OF BRIAN ATWOOD FALL 2011-12 COLLECTION*


----------



## deango




----------



## sammix3

I'm hoping not everything will be 140


----------



## deango




----------



## missty4

oooh yes *quilted maniacs!* and a *drama doppleganger!* Thank you for posting pictures *deango*!


----------



## sammix3

jeshika said:


> my rose golds have been charged to my card! looks like the nordys orders are going to ship soon!



Yay jeshika! Mine from NAP UK shipped today. I think it'll be here Thursday? Friday at the latest..


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!! Quilted Maniacs!!!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

OMG!!!!! Quilted Maniacs and what is that Drama/Zenith hybrid? I love it!


----------



## BellaShoes

Isn't it fabulous! It is like Brian Atwood has been stalkng our thread and is re-doing all our favs!


----------



## deango




----------



## AmyNJacob

WOW!  really loving for what is in store for the Fall!  Still nothing I can buy that can be used to wear with my wedding dress this fall, but I am sure I can buy some nice wedding presents for myself


----------



## deango




----------



## sammix3

Deango - more more more!!


----------



## deango




----------



## gloss_gal

batwoodfan said:


> http://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/2649143
> 
> I'm speechless


 
I can see that being a collector item but I would have to wear them.


----------



## mishybelle

omg. my poor wallet.


----------



## Windelynn

omg thats it come fall im officially going to be too broke to eat!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks Deango! I'm really loveing a lot of the fall selections!

LOVE those spikes brown boots!


----------



## dessertpouch

Terry bordeaux patent ankle boots 140mm w/ 25mm platform: $372

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214391

size 37 currently available

 heel looks drama-esque, right?


----------



## batwoodfan

*deango* thank you for posting these pics! Where did you get them?


----------



## jeshika

mishybelle said:


> omg. my poor wallet.



agreed! those quilted maniacs! 

now if BA would re-release the smoke nudes! my life would be complete!


----------



## jenayb

Gosh, all those SPIKES!


----------



## lovechanel920

Just bought the Tonya's. I wasn't too impressed with the stock photos, but I LOVE them in person.


----------



## sammix3

So now my heavenly heels make my maniacs too tight. What else can I use to cover the elastic?


----------



## BellaShoes

Deango!!! Thank you for all the eye candy!!!

Sammi, try Dr Scholls moleskin...


----------



## jeshika

sammix3 said:


> So now my heavenly heels make my maniacs too tight. What else can I use to cover the elastic?



strappy strips?


----------



## michellejy

Oh my goodness. There is way too much in that fall collection that I want. Absolutely amazing!

On a totally different topic, it's been fun seeing so many of the ladies from this thread on Twitter. Although, Bella and Jeshika probably thought I was a crazy foot fetish stalker at first since my twitter name is nothing like my user name.


----------



## sammix3

BellaShoes said:


> Deango!!! Thank you for all the eye candy!!!
> 
> Sammi, try Dr Scholls moleskin...



How big do you cut them? Same size as heavenly heels?


----------



## mishybelle

I am still obsessed with all those F/W shoes. Anyone know an ETA?


----------



## sammix3

So I cut my moleskin to the size of heavenly heels and have it on like a heel grip. My toes don't feel cramped anymore! I'm wearing tights today so I can't tell how they feel barefooted, and my left heel isn't fully recovered yet. 

On another note, the rose gold maniacs are with the courier!


----------



## sammix3

The rose gold has arrived! So that "wrinkle" towards the front is on this pair too, I guess its normal. So glad they're finally here! Wondering if I should get rubber soles on them too. Now I have my birthday shoes yay!


----------



## glamgal09

Is this the Starlet in pony leopard?


----------



## batwoodfan

glamgal09 said:


> Is this the Starlet in pony leopard?



No I think that's the "Nico" - the "Starlet" has a curved heel and a higher vamp. I have tried the "Nico" on before (I think the style dates back to '08 maybe) and from what I remember it runs large to size, similar to the CL Pigalle 120, size down .5

Maybe the "Nico" sizing will change for Fall, not sure...


----------



## batwoodfan

sammix3 said:


> The rose gold has arrived! So that "wrinkle" towards the front is on this pair too, I guess its normal. So glad they're finally here! Wondering if I should get rubber soles on them too. Now I have my birthday shoes yay!



Congrats on your RGs! Man, NAP is fast! Even with international shipping!


----------



## sammix3

batwoodfan said:


> Congrats on your RGs! Man, NAP is fast! Even with international shipping!



Yes, for 30 sterling pounds, they better be lol.


----------



## glamgal09

batwoodfan said:


> No I think that's the "Nico" - the "Starlet" has a curved heel and a higher vamp. I have tried the "Nico" on before (I think the style dates back to '08 maybe) and from what I remember it runs large to size, similar to the CL Pigalle 120, size down .5
> 
> Maybe the "Nico" sizing will change for Fall, not sure...


 
Thank you, batwoodfan!!  I may like the "Nico" better. I was debating a purchase of the CL Beauty 100s because of the asymmetrical vamp but have been on the hunt for the perfect leopard print pumps forever.  I purchased the Starlette in patent leopard a few seasons ago, but they ran small and I couldn't find a larger size anywhere.  I think the leopard Nico may be just what I've been looking for.  Thanks again!


----------



## jeshika

i hate nordstroms. they just sent me an email canceling my order of the RGs.


----------



## michellejy

^ Oh my gosh. That's evil. I know you have wanted them forever.


----------



## BellaShoes

WHAT?! Just like that? Cancelled? Call Shoe In and get the Zenith 120mms! They arrived yesterday...


----------



## sammix3

jeshika said:


> i hate nordstroms. they just sent me an email canceling my order of the RGs.



Oh no!! Is your size still available anywhere else?


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOOOOO!!! Just had my Alison's dyed black!!!!!


----------



## sammix3

BellaShoes said:


> WOOOOOO!!! Just had my Alison's dyed black!!!!!




Pics!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are drying..... won't have them back until tomorrow!


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> i hate nordstroms. they just sent me an email canceling my order of the RGs.


The 140s are showing available on BG right now in your size or were you only looking for 120s?
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...d=&rte=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Datwood


----------



## yazziestarr

Ladies I just got back from vacation last and had to go back 10 pages....catching up right now! I know I'm in for some fabulousness!


----------



## yazziestarr

sammix3 said:


> Alright ladies, not the best modeling pic, but I did manage to snap these before I dropped them off at the cobbler for rubber soles. Oh and please excuse the ugly carpet they have at work Haha.


They look great sammix! a perfect pair of colors!



mishybelle said:


> Ugh, I learned the hard way. Never again!
> 
> Yes, 36.5. Funny thing is, the wedding I'm going to is in the DC/Georgetown area, so I could pick them up... but,
> 
> The shoes arrived yesterday!!! Crazy, I know. I was really scratching my head when a saw a package on my doorstep. After an email from Intermix CS saying my shoes have NOT been shipped and no shipping confirmation email (my Intermix online acct says the same too), the last thing I thought would arrive were my Dantes.
> 
> Here they are, I love them. So sexy and even more versatile than I thought. I also threw in my BA Rida 120 (in Viola satin) from 2008 for a mini family shot. I expect the family to grow this year, since I am taking a break from CLs (I think?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I went a half size down on my Ridas
> 
> I absolutely love the color and the detail on the Rida. It's like an electric purple. I purchased these from Shoe In at the Wynn in Las Vegas. At the time, BA also had a pump style (in black and pewter) with this ribbing detail on the heel, but I cannot recall its name.
> Just for comparison's sake, the 120 and 140 side by side. At the time, the Rida was my tallest heel. Funny how times change...
> 
> Before I go, thank you to all the ladies here for your sizing help.


Mishy Im so glad you Dantes finally arrived. The same exact thing happend with me and intermix. The Ridas are gorgeous! I love the color and ribbing detail!



AmyNJacob said:


> Got my RGs today!  Finally!  I was so excited about getting them at work that I took some pics.  Please excuse my ugly office furniture and carpet
> 
> These are my first pair of maniacs and I absolutely love the way they fit!


congrats on your first maniacs AMy! the RG looks wonderful on you.



Windelynn said:


> some modelling shots, apologies for grainy pics its from my bb


Zeniths!!!! 



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Ladies -- Jeshika -- I finally wore the Dramas today  They didn't have a spectacular entrance into the world like I originally planned - wore them to the movies - but I felt spectacular so I guess that's good enough. Also, my DH is 6'3'' (I'm 5'7'') and he was surprised we were almost the same height in the elevator on the way down - the weather's great up here


YAY!!! Im glad you finally wore them!! I bet they looked amazing!! 



Windelynn said:


> Collection Pic. Loca, Zenith, Drama, Pixie,Dante, Lola


I love the variety of styles and colors you have! 



lovechanel920 said:


> Just bought the Tonya's. I wasn't too impressed with the stock photos, but I LOVE them in person.


Congrats! the stock pics really dont to them justice.



BellaShoes said:


> WOOOOOO!!! Just had my Alison's dyed black!!!!!


sounds exciting!!


----------



## yazziestarr

I sent back my Red powers too so don't feel bad *Jesh*!
I just fell out of love with them really quick , I think after all that anticipation it was a bit of a let down.  I realized I probably would only wear them a few times and compared to how much I love and wear my nude powers I figured it wasn't worth it. Plus when I cant decide to keep something I ask myself if I would regret returning them and the answer was no so back them went. Judging by the look of the fall collection I don't think Ill have a problem finding something else


----------



## BellaShoes

That is why I did not end up getting them yazzie.. sorry they did not work out.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> WOOOOOO!!! Just had my Alison's dyed black!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I know! But it was obvious I was never going to wear them as is; I was going to take a HUGE loss selling them, so..... They are fabulous so why not just dye them black!


----------



## sammix3

As I look at my rose gold maniacs when I got home, I noticed a part of the rose gold is missing. I really don't want to go through the hassle of exchanging through NAP UK plus customs and everything. Its not that noticeable when I'm wearing them... what would you do?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sammix3 said:


> As I look at my rose gold maniacs when I got home, I noticed a part of the rose gold is missing. I really don't want to go through the hassle of exchanging through NAP UK plus customs and everything. Its not that noticeable when I'm wearing them... what would you do?



You know, I can just about guarantee you're the only one who'll ever notice  if you can live with it, I say keep it - and call NAP about a partial discount


----------



## sammix3

Schnauzer- its only noticeable when I'm looking straight at it, when I have them on I can barely even see it..*sigh why couldn't they just be perfect?? I know I won't be able to get them anywhere else, so Ill just have to live with it


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sammix- *I'm so sorry, mine had arrived the same way with scratches on the shoes as well. But that was from NAP US, so the returning wasn't that annoying. Plus they got a new shipment right when I was returning. IF that is the only issue and you can live with it, I say keep them just because returning to the UK and dealing with customs etc. will be a pain.


----------



## sabrunka

Ughhh, omg... Harrod's has suede blue maniacs in the 140mm and I decided to try them on my break... Oh gosh.. I fell in love, IN LOVE!! They are SO tempting, especially with my discount.. Bahhh!!!!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Sabrunka- you have to post a pic!! Can't just leave us wondering how gorgeous they are!


----------



## Windelynn

sabrunka said:


> Ughhh, omg... Harrod's has suede blue maniacs in the 140mm and I decided to try them on my break... Oh gosh.. I fell in love, IN LOVE!! They are SO tempting, especially with my discount.. Bahhh!!!!!!!


 
buy now regret later hehehee


----------



## batwoodfan

Spotted in Khloe Kardashian's Closet: "Alison," "Naya Bis," Nude Smoke "Maniac" and Black "Maniac"... among others


----------



## sabrunka

Haha okay guys, I'll go back tomorrow on break and take a picture of myself wearing them (well the one shoe, since the display is my size and I don't want to bother my fellow co-workers to get out everything haha) they're so nice though! After my discount and everything they would be about 300 pounds or so.. hmmm HMM..


----------



## sammix3

Sabrunka - I miss getting a discount! I used to work in retail and would get discounts from my friends all the time!


----------



## BellaShoes

Well, I was a show twin with Khloe.... not anymore!

Introducing my BLACK Alison!


----------



## BellaShoes

And an outfit pic from earlier today....

Elizabeth and James Blazer
JCrew Tee
BR Capri
Henri Bendel Socialite necklace
Miu Miu Maletasse Tote
Purple Atwood Powers


----------



## sammix3

Bella- the alisons look great! Love the purple powers with your black and white outfit, really adds a pop of color!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks sammi!!


----------



## sammix3

Ok ladies so I've decided to keep the rose gold as is. Yeah probably no one would notice but me since the scratch is so small and its on the back, my pants would probably cover it 90% of the time. It's too much of a pain to deal with customs, plus I would have to pay the foreign transaction fee with my cc again. Not worth my time and money to stress over a small scratch.


----------



## jeshika

*Bella*, your cobbler (or you) did a great job!!!!!! they look great!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Jeshika!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

*Bella* - wow! I am so impressed with the transformation of your "Alison" pumps! I am glad you didn't have to take a huge loss on them. I can see how the original color would be hard to wear, great to look at on a shelf, but difficult to make work on a normal day. Also, LOVE your purple "Power" look!


----------



## sammix3

Happy Friday ladies! Here's my small but growing collection:


----------



## batwoodfan

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday ladies! Here's my small but growing collection:


 
Love them! Congrats! What a haul you've had the past couple weeks!


----------



## sammix3

Batwood, I was bit by the BA bug lol. Thank you!


----------



## sammix3

I tried on my rose gold again last night, and I can't even notice the scratch at all!


----------



## Woozy

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday ladies! Here's my small but growing collection:


 
Is your collection all 140mm? I just got the nude 120mm and I am dieing for the 140mm!! haha Unfortunately, im in Canada, and to find them is impossible and once i find them, there is no size!!!  Anyways, love your collection!! and No one will notice the scratch on the RG haha


----------



## batwoodfan

Woozy said:


> Is your collection all 140mm? I just got the nude 120mm and I am dieing for the 140mm!! haha Unfortunately, im in Canada, and to find them is impossible and once i find them, there is no size!!! Anyways, love your collection!! and No one will notice the scratch on the RG haha


 
Nude 140mm Maniacs are available at "The Room" at The Bay in Toronto - have you checked there by chance?


----------



## Woozy

batwoodfan said:


> Nude 140mm Maniacs are available at "The Room" at The Bay in Toronto - have you checked there by chance?


 

I did, I called the other day like a Psycho haha Im a 6, but they had a 6.5

The 6 fit very good in the 120's not tight at all, so i think a 6.5 would be too loose. But I guess that just means I'll have to get 140's in a different style and color.


----------



## batwoodfan

Woozy said:


> I did, I called the other day like a Psycho haha Im a 6, but they had a 6.5
> 
> The 6 fit very good in the 120's not tight at all, so i think a 6.5 would be too loose. But I guess that just means I'll have to get 140's in a different style and color.


 
The 120s and 140s fit differently. The 120s run true-to-size and the 140s run small. If you are a true 6 (i.e. the size 6 in 120s fit) then a 6.5 should work in the 140s! I say snatch them up before someone else gets them! 

I am a 35.5 in Maniac 120s and a 36 in Maniac 140s


----------



## Woozy

batwoodfan said:


> The 120s and 140s fit differently. The 120s run true-to-size and the 140s run small. If you are a true 6 (i.e. the size 6 in 120s fit) then a 6.5 should work in the 140s! I say snatch them up before someone else gets them!
> 
> I am a 35.5 in Maniac 120s and a 36 in Maniac 140s


 
How tall are you? DO you prefer the 140's over the 120? Thats the debate im having a tough time on cause I've never seen the 140's IRL.


----------



## sammix3

Thanks woozy! All my maniacs are 120mm, 140mm is way too high for me!


----------



## batwoodfan

Woozy said:


> How tall are you? DO you prefer the 140's over the 120? Thats the debate im having a tough time on cause I've never seen the 140's IRL.



I live on the shorter/petite side of life. I prefer the 140s because IMO the proportions of the shoe are so stunning. Obviously the 120s are much more comfortable in comparison, but then again, so are flats! J/K

Pretty much all the celebs wear 140s. If you are familiar with CL Biancas the height is the same as BA Maniac 140s - what is the return policy for The Room?


----------



## Woozy

batwoodfan said:


> I live on the shorter/petite side of life. I prefer the 140s because IMO the proportions of the shoe are so stunning. Obviously the 120s are much more comfortable in comparison, but then again, so are flats! J/K
> 
> Pretty much all the celebs wear 140s. If you are familiar with CL Biancas the height is the same as BA Maniac 140s - what is the return policy for The Room?


 
They said I would just have to pay for the shipping back. So not really a big deal. ON the 120's I did get 10 % back from Holt Renfrew in Holt Renfrew Dollars haha so thats not bad. Im only 5'3. I've never tried on the Bianca's, But i do own the New Simples and those r pretty much the same as the Maniac 120. But the 120 Maniac's dont feel very tall when im wearing them.


----------



## Minette

Hi BA fans!  I just received the nude and the black from Nordies via UPS!  I will only keep one of the 2 pairs.  

So, I'm normally a 9.5 US and can wear a 39 in Ferragamo heels and flats.  I ordered the Black in 40 and the Nude in 41 reading that the toe box is a little narrow.  Nordies didn't have half sizes.  

The Black 40 is a little snug and the Nude 41 is a tad big.  But I think I prefer the Black.  Saks has a 40.5 in the Black...

What to do?  Can I stretch the Black and/or will it stretch on its own?  Or should I just order the 40.5 in the Black from Saks?  

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!  The Nude is gorgeous but I'm a sucker for black patent leather and think I'd use them more, all year round...  help please


----------



## jeshika

AHHH.... the nude wagner is available at the Room!!!!!!

http://yfrog.com/h3oncuzdj

why why why why aren't they available here in the us???!?!?!


----------



## BellaShoes

Aren't they gorgeous Jeshika!


----------



## Woozy

Ohhh those are Gorgeous!!


----------



## jeshika

Yes *Bella *and *Woozy*! i want them!!!!! are any of the US stores getting them?


----------



## BellaShoes

It seems like The Room gets a special run of goodies... of all the one off shops in the US, I have not seen them...


----------



## pquiles

BellaShoes said:


> I know! But it was obvious I was never going to wear them as is; I was going to take a HUGE loss selling them, so..... They are fabulous so why not just dye them black!


 

Bella, they look gorgeous!!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Minette said:


> Hi BA fans!  I just received the nude and the black from Nordies via UPS!  I will only keep one of the 2 pairs.
> 
> So, I'm normally a 9.5 US and can wear a 39 in Ferragamo heels and flats.  I ordered the Black in 40 and the Nude in 41 reading that the toe box is a little narrow.  Nordies didn't have half sizes.
> 
> The Black 40 is a little snug and the Nude 41 is a tad big.  But I think I prefer the Black.  Saks has a 40.5 in the Black...
> 
> What to do?  Can I stretch the Black and/or will it stretch on its own?  Or should I just order the 40.5 in the Black from Saks?
> 
> Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!  The Nude is gorgeous but I'm a sucker for black patent leather and think I'd use them more, all year round...  help please



Hi Minette...I am also a US 9.5.  I got a size 40.5 in the maniacs.  The 40 was just a little tight and I knew the 41 would be too big.  I like the way the 40.5 fit and I have worn my rose golds a few time and they havent stretched a whole lot.  HTH!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks pquiles!


----------



## Minette

Thanks Amy!!  I returned them to Nordies yesterday.  They don't sell them in store so I'm re-ordering -- or thinking about the Valentino's I tried on in the store while returning... decisions, ugh!


----------



## konfetka24

If anyone is interested, Madison in Beverly Hills has the following in 120s.
Black satin,  Leopard Canvas and Leopard Snakeskin/python.
Will post pics later.


----------



## konfetka24




----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pre-worn Brian Atwood pumps with a clear heel - size 10, $310


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

very sexy black patent cut-out sandals - no idea of the size - $193.45


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lilac & pink suede BAs with a strap - NIB - $193, size 10


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

pink & silk leopard print sandal - size 10, $213.45


----------



## Windelynn

Opinion needed. Hey ladies which BAs should I wear with this dress?
I think the rose gold zeniths may be a little over the top with the dress but the dante would go well?
http://bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-8863499dt.jpg


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> Opinion needed. Hey ladies which BAs should I wear with this dress?
> I think the rose gold zeniths may be a little over the top with the dress but the dante would go well?
> http://bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-8863499dt.jpg


 
Ummm first of all, that dress is amazing! I'm sure it will look great on you! I think the shoe might depend on the event. If you are going somewhere more "high-end-fashionable-seen-and-be-seen," then I say do the Zenith (go big or go home ). If you are going somewhere dressy but you will be more on the fashionable side compared to a lot of other people, then wear the Dante since the dress is already so attention-grabbing.  HTH!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

konfetka24 said:


>


 
WOW I'll take one of each please


----------



## Windelynn

batwoodfan said:


> Ummm first of all, that dress is amazing! I'm sure it will look great on you! I think the shoe might depend on the event. If you are going somewhere more "high-end-fashionable-seen-and-be-seen," then I say do the Zenith (go big or go home ). If you are going somewhere dressy but you will be more on the fashionable side compared to a lot of other people, then wear the Dante since the dress is already so attention-grabbing.  HTH!



Its for an indian wedding and im the maid of honor....lol. Thanks for the suggestions...im leaning towards the zenith...lol amidst a sea of saris staring back at me when im giving my speech!


----------



## batwoodfan

The "Alexa" sandal is available now at Bergdorf Goodman NYC!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Windelynn said:


> Its for an indian wedding and im the maid of honor....lol. Thanks for the suggestions...im leaning towards the zenith...lol amidst a sea of saris staring back at me when im giving my speech!


 
Sorry to be off topic...but im Indian and I hate wearing saris.  They look great on other people but they are very very uncomfortable to wear.  So just know that you'll be way more comfortable in your dress! and you can show off your shoes, while everyone else's are covered


----------



## Windelynn

AmyNJacob said:


> Sorry to be off topic...but im Indian and I hate wearing saris.  They look great on other people but they are very very uncomfortable to wear.  So just know that you'll be way more comfortable in your dress! and you can show off your shoes, while everyone else's are covered



Thank you for the support AmyNJacob! Im glad I decided to go with a dress for the evening reception with my lovely BAs instead of sporting my ceremony sari throughout the day.


----------



## Windelynn

batwoodfan said:


> The "Alexa" sandal is available now at Bergdorf Goodman NYC!



WHOA cork with patent heel...sexyyyyy!!!! PS LOVE the yellow polish. LOL.


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> WHOA cork with patent heel...sexyyyyy!!!! PS LOVE the yellow polish. LOL.


 
Can't take credit for the polish - the picture is from a BG rep. The "Alexa" is definitely a lovely heel though!


----------



## sammix3

I think that yellow polish might be chanels mimosa? Just came out in their summer collection.


----------



## lovechanel920

Any details on the Alexa? Price? Heel Height?


----------



## lovechanel920

Anyone know if BA is included in Saks F&F?


----------



## BellaShoes

oh, leopard snakeskin (not python, they are in California) zenith.... sigh


----------



## BellaShoes

lovechanel920 said:


> Anyone know if BA is included in Saks F&F?



Should be! This was last years exclusion and they carried Brian Atwood online last year...

Here's a list of last year's Designer exclusions:
David Yurman, Chanel, Bugaboo, Fendi, Dior, Gucci, Prada, NorthFace, Hermes, Graff, Cartier, H. Stern, Pomelatto, Buccellati, Garrard, Bvlgari, St. John, Miu Miu, Balenciaga, Marni, Loro Piana, Akris, Azzedine Alaia, Bridal Salon, Chado Ralph Rucci, Doo Ri apparel, Dries Van Noten apparel and shoes, Erdem apparel, Giambattista Valli, J Mendel apparel, Piazza Sempione apparel, Brian Reyes apparel, Escada apparel, Etro apparel, Brunello Cucinelli, Ralph Lauren Women's Black Label and Collection, Ralph Lauren Men's Black Label and Purple Label, TSE apparel, Celine shoes, Oscar De La Renta, Commes des Garcons, Jil Sander, Loro Piana, Marchesa Couture, Marc Jacobs apparel, Mario Schwab apparel, Marni, Junya Watanabe, Peter Pilotto apparel, Vionnet apparel, Zegna, Givenchy, Alexander McQueen, Christian Louboutin, Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo, Bottega Veneta, Versace, Yves Saint Laurent shoes and handbags, Valentino, Lanvin, Ugg Australia, Sergio Rossi, Moschino, Donna Karan shoes, Dolce & Gabbana, Alexander Wang apparel and handbags, McQ, Opening Ceremony, Under.ligne by Doo Ri, Ann Demeulemeester, Derek Lam, Tod's shoes and handbags, Roger Vivier shoes, Camilla Skovgaard shoes, Charvet, Kiton, Maison Martin Margiela, MM6 Maison Martin shoes and handbags, Roger Vivier, Isaia Mikimoto on Saks.com only, Marco Bicego on Saks.com only, Jude Frances on Saks.com only, Ippolita on Saks.com only, Charbonnel et Walker, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Peter Shoiket, John Allan Men's Grooming Salon, Louis Vuitton, The Fur Salon, Watch and Jewelry Repair.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Matches.com is again having a free worldwide shipping event and there are a few BA pairs on sale


----------



## BellaShoes

Keep in mind Matches will ding you customs... about 7% via a bill from DHL


----------



## BellaShoes

Cognac Kid Maniac 140mm Size 39 $325 OBO  fabulous seller!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/Brian_Atwood_Cognac_Tan_Maniac_140_size_39__tpf


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Keep in mind Matches will ding you customs... about 7% via a bill from DHL


  I got a pair of YSL suede booties and was charged a whopping 12%.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yikes! My AMQ clutch was $1145 and Duties were $88 roughly 7%.... (plus it was held in customs for a few days as the spikes were throwing off the machines )


----------



## NANI1972

My duties were around $50 as the shoes were on sale, but I felt the 12% was really high.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

I've been reading this forum like a book the last week or so in preparation for my RGs (delivered 2morrow ). I know I'll absolutely love them if they fit! I'm not sure in which season they were released, but has any1 seen the silver metallic Maniacs? Everytime I try to search for them, I'm taken to a site selling the RGs. Are they an Atwood urban legend?


----------



## lovechanel920

I've never seen the silver ones sold anywhere, but they've been worn by celebrities. I'm not sure when they were released. 

Emma Roberts


----------



## sammix3

I would love love love to have some silver maniacs!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

thanks 4 the reply lovechanel, I think I've come to the same consensus, just not being sold  Those are Emma Roberts' legs right? They look amazing on her!


----------



## lovechanel920

@ChocoAvantGarde Yes, Emma Roberts. She's worn both the gold (not rose gold) and silver metallic maniacs, but I have yet to see them sold somewhere. Where did you order them from?


----------



## lovechanel920

Here's Emma in the Gold:


----------



## batwoodfan

That is the pet peeve I have with BA shoes! They have all these amazing styles and colors and heights that they give to stylists for their celeb clients but the average buyer cannot find nor purchase them!!!

I have seen the Gold Nappa Maniac 140mm at the Rush & Delaware location of Intermix in Chicago. They ordered them for the personal appearance that Brian was supposed to make that was ultimately cancelled due to that crazy blizzard we had a couple months ago. Keep in mind the Gold Nappa is not shiny like the pic above (that's Gold Specchio). Call them to see if they have your size!!! 312-640-2922


----------



## jeshika

thanks to a wonderful BA angel, I have a pair of RG Maniacs coming my way!


----------



## ame

These were pictured in the recent issue of Grace Ormonde's Wedding Style. Thought they were TDF!


----------



## Windelynn

i'd give a left nut for the silver maniacs if i had one.

Yay more RG reveals!


----------



## NANI1972

Windelynn said:


> *i'd give a left nut for the silver maniacs if i had one.
> *Yay more RG reveals!


  Wahahahah...:lolots:


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Windelynn said:


> i'd give a left nut for the silver maniacs if i had one.
> 
> Yay more RG reveals!



I'd give my right - wouldn't we make quite the pair


----------



## lovechanel920

Sorry ChocAvant, I thought you were getting silver, misread.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

@ windelynn and schnauzer! I don't even like to think what I'd do for shoes sometimes-I'd probably scare myself! It's okay @ lovechanel, one day those silver will be mine! RG power @ Jeshika!


----------



## BellaShoes

^^:lolots: I feel as though I have all ready given both.


----------



## onebagatime

Just heard from a SA. Unfortunately, BA is out. bumper! 

"Sorry it was a crazy day at work. Yes the list is out. BA is unfortunately not included!"



BellaShoes said:


> Should be! This was last years exclusion and they carried Brian Atwood online last year...
> 
> Here's a list of last year's Designer exclusions:
> David Yurman, Chanel, Bugaboo, Fendi, Dior, Gucci, Prada, NorthFace, Hermes, Graff, Cartier, H. Stern, Pomelatto, Buccellati, Garrard, Bvlgari, St. John, Miu Miu, Balenciaga, Marni, Loro Piana, Akris, Azzedine Alaia, Bridal Salon, Chado Ralph Rucci, Doo Ri apparel, Dries Van Noten apparel and shoes, Erdem apparel, Giambattista Valli, J Mendel apparel, Piazza Sempione apparel, Brian Reyes apparel, Escada apparel, Etro apparel, Brunello Cucinelli, Ralph Lauren Women's Black Label and Collection, Ralph Lauren Men's Black Label and Purple Label, TSE apparel, Celine shoes, Oscar De La Renta, Commes des Garcons, Jil Sander, Loro Piana, Marchesa Couture, Marc Jacobs apparel, Mario Schwab apparel, Marni, Junya Watanabe, Peter Pilotto apparel, Vionnet apparel, Zegna, Givenchy, Alexander McQueen, Christian Louboutin, Manolo Blahnik, Jimmy Choo, Bottega Veneta, Versace, Yves Saint Laurent shoes and handbags, Valentino, Lanvin, Ugg Australia, Sergio Rossi, Moschino, Donna Karan shoes, Dolce & Gabbana, Alexander Wang apparel and handbags, McQ, Opening Ceremony, Under.ligne by Doo Ri, Ann Demeulemeester, Derek Lam, Tod's shoes and handbags, Roger Vivier shoes, Camilla Skovgaard shoes, Charvet, Kiton, Maison Martin Margiela, MM6 Maison Martin shoes and handbags, Roger Vivier, Isaia Mikimoto on Saks.com only, Marco Bicego on Saks.com only, Jude Frances on Saks.com only, Ippolita on Saks.com only, Charbonnel et Walker, Giuseppe Zanotti shoes, Peter Shoiket, John Allan Men's Grooming Salon, Louis Vuitton, The Fur Salon, Watch and Jewelry Repair.


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW, that sucks.


----------



## Windelynn

Haha bell a sold her soul for BAs.

RED ALERT black quilted maniacs 140mm at The Room for 585! Crazyyyyyy pantaloons!!! I may pick them up when I go meet Anna Della Russo on thursday.....so much eye candy there....they even stock Louboutin now.


----------



## yazziestarr

WHAAAAAAT!!! quilted....maniac...140!!!

anyone have an SA rec for the Room?!


----------



## gloss_gal

batwoodfan said:


> That is the pet peeve I have with BA shoes! They have all these amazing styles and colors and heights that they give to stylists for their celeb clients but the average buyer cannot find nor purchase them!!!
> 
> I have seen the Gold Nappa Maniac 140mm at the Rush & Delaware location of Intermix in Chicago. They ordered them for the personal appearance that Brian was supposed to make that was ultimately cancelled due to that crazy blizzard we had a couple months ago. Keep in mind the Gold Nappa is not shiny like the pic above (that's Gold Specchio). Call them to see if they have your size!!! 312-640-2922


 
Agree, limited edition is on thing.  Impossible to find is another!


----------



## gloss_gal

Windelynn said:


> Haha bell a sold her soul for BAs.
> 
> RED ALERT black quilted maniacs 140mm at The Room for 585! Crazyyyyyy pantaloons!!! I may pick them up when I go meet Anna Della Russo on thursday.....so much eye candy there....they even stock Louboutin now.


 
Pics please!  Hope they come in 120!


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Do or did Maniacs come in 100mm?  I thought I saw someone post about them and now I can't find that post.


----------



## lovechanel920

^120 and 140 mm


----------



## jeshika

Windelynn said:


> Haha bell a sold her soul for BAs.
> 
> RED ALERT black quilted maniacs 140mm at The Room for 585! Crazyyyyyy pantaloons!!! I may pick them up when I go meet Anna Della Russo on thursday.....so much eye candy there....they even stock Louboutin now.



omg omg omg... craaazyyyy!!!! hey *windelynn*, do you happen to know how much the nude patent wagners go for?


----------



## Windelynn

going after work, will take pics! Will post prices. , will get you a super duper SA to work with too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> going after work, will take pics! Will post prices. , will get you a super duper SA to work with too!!!!!!!!!!!!



Windelynn! Amazing! Would you mind trying on a pair of Wagners and let us know how the sizing runs??? That would be so helpful!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

yes please Windelynn! The platform in the front looks a bit lower than most for a 140 (for me anyway) but that gold toe is everythingggg! I might need to cheat on my Prive for these babies!  --on another note-RG reveal coming soon, package is "out for delivery" praying that fool just leaves it @ my door since I didn't have the sense to have them sent to my job. I hope the color goes well with my complexion!


----------



## Windelynn

batwoodfan said:


> Windelynn! Amazing! Would you mind trying on a pair of Wagners and let us know how the sizing runs??? That would be so helpful!!!



Anything for my BA - TPF ladies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Julianne Hough in Satin Maniac's


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lovechanel920 said:


> Julianne Hough in Satin Maniac's



NICE legs! 

 I need to start working out again


----------



## jeshika

where's *windelynn* with the intel?  i can't wait!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

David Luu is a good SA at The Room....


----------



## BellaShoes

I need the 120 quilted maniacs..


----------



## Windelynn

so very sorry ladies, apparantly the room is closed for a fashion party for anna dello russo so they wouldnt allow me in because im not some special fashionable person lol.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Windelynn said:


> so very sorry ladies, apparantly the room is closed for a fashion party for anna dello russo so they wouldnt allow me in because im not some special fashionable person lol.



... I can just imagine you trying to get in.  Taking off one of your heels, "do you see this shoe?! How am I not FASHIONABLE ENOUGH?! Don't you know what I had to do to get these shoes?! I GAVE UP MY MYTHICAL LEFT BALL!" 

(I know, I know... I need to step away from the wine)


----------



## jeshika

Windelynn said:


> so very sorry ladies, apparantly the room is closed for a fashion party for anna dello russo so they wouldnt allow me in because im not some special fashionable person lol.




awwww, i'm sorry they wouldn't let you in after you went all the way there!


----------



## Windelynn

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... I can just imagine you trying to get in.  Taking off one of your heels, "do you see this shoe?! How am I not FASHIONABLE ENOUGH?! Don't you know what I had to do to get these shoes?! I GAVE UP MY MYTHICAL LEFT BALL!"
> 
> (I know, I know... I need to step away from the wine)



Lol i love the storyline...


----------



## yazziestarr

aww *Windelynn *Im sorry you couldnt get in


----------



## batwoodfan

*Windelynn* thanks for the effort! Maybe another time!


----------



## lovechanel920

4 more days til my RG's get shipped!


----------



## lovechanel920

Anna Paquin in Silver Maniac's


----------



## lovechanel920

Aimee Teegarden in Satin Maniac's


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lovechanel920 said:


> Anna Paquin in Silver Maniac's



"Oh Beeeeehl! Don't I look lovely?!" 

...her accent on True Blood kills me.


----------



## jeshika

lovechanel920 said:


> 4 more days til my RG's get shipped!



 so exciting!!!!


----------



## ChloeTan

Does anyone know where can I find Lavender suede Loca with gold studded in size 36? I really want it so badly..


----------



## jeshika

ChloeTan said:


> Does anyone know where can I find Lavender suede Loca with gold studded in size 36? I really want it so badly..



mmm, they went on sale last season... Nordstroms had them on sale but I don't think they are available any more. You can call to see if there are a couple random ones lying around but your best bet would be eBay.


----------



## yazziestarr

BellaShoes said:


> David Luu is a good SA at The Room....



I missed this before...Thanks Bella! I'll try giving him a call tomorrow or if I have a chance today. Does he answer email?


----------



## sammix3

I would love to have the maniacs 120 in silver and black quilted!  A girl can dream...


----------



## batwoodfan

Well... they have arrived!!! Maniac Rose Gold 120s & 140s. I ordered both so that I could compare and contrast. I decided to keep the 140s although it was a _really_ tough call! The 120s were so comfy but I just lust after that 140 heel, plus I knew that there might be someone out there who could give these Rose Gold 120s a good home! I'm thinking a nude or black 120 might be in order for the future...


----------



## yazziestarr

ohhhh *B *so much shiny!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

batwoodfan said:


> Well... they have arrived!!! Maniac Rose Gold 120s & 140s. I ordered both so that I could compare and contrast. I decided to keep the 140s although it was a _really_ tough call! The 120s were so comfy but I just lust after that 140 heel, plus I knew that there might be someone out there who could give these Rose Gold 120s a good home! I'm thinking a nude or black 120 might be in order for the future...



I'm a sucker for the highest heels so the 140 was the perfect choice in my opinion! Wear them in good health


----------



## jeshika

oh *bat*, the 140s are soooooooo hot!!!!!!  you definitely made the right choice!!!! i know you don't do mod pixx... but won't you consider it for these babies?


----------



## batwoodfan

Thanks *Yazzie, Schnauzer and Jeshika*! I might be able to do some mod pics next week sometime...


----------



## sammix3

Wearing my earth suede maniacs today. Ugh they're super tight compared to all the other pairs!

Anyways, I just preordered the maniacs 120 in rosso at saks.com. It's where the nude maniacs are and when you click to look at the colors and sizes, there's a color called rosso. No picture is up on saks yet, but I googled rosso and its suppose to be a shade of red!


----------



## BellaShoes

Rosso is definitely red in Italian....


----------



## batwoodfan

^^^ *Bella* can we have a conversation about your new avatar?!?! Love your McQ python clutch and your CL LP Python Batiks!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you!!!!!



batwoodfan said:


> ^^^ *Bella* can we have a conversation about your new avatar?!?! Love your McQ python clutch and your CL LP Python Batiks!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## michellejy

BellaShoes said:


> Well, I was a show twin with Khloe.... not anymore!
> 
> Introducing my BLACK Alison!



Ugh, I can't believe I've missed so much on this thread. These look gorgeous in black.


----------



## sammix3

Bella - your python CLs are hot!


----------



## sammix3

Can you ladies recommend shoe storage ideas for a small bedroom and closet?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

batwoodfan said:


> ^^^ *Bella* can we have a conversation about your new avatar?!?! Love your McQ python clutch and your CL LP Python Batiks!!! Gorgeous!





BellaShoes said:


> Thank you!!!!!



I totally agree - absolutely sumptuously gorgeous!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Got a confirmation from Saks this morning for RG!  No shipping info yet..but so excited.


----------



## lovechanel920

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my earth suede maniacs today. Ugh they're super tight compared to all the other pairs!
> 
> Anyways, I just preordered the maniacs 120 in rosso at saks.com. It's where the nude maniacs are and when you click to look at the colors and sizes, there's a color called rosso. No picture is up on saks yet, but I googled rosso and its suppose to be a shade of red!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lovechanel920 said:


> Got a confirmation from Saks this morning for RG!  No shipping info yet..but so excited.



Congrats!! You've been a real trooper with waiting for this style -- I hope they give you a discount!


----------



## lovechanel920

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats!! You've been a real trooper with waiting for this style -- I hope they give you a discount!



Once I get them in, I will post my BA collection. I will have a total of 4 pairs once I get the RG in.


----------



## BellaShoes

sammix3 said:


> Can you ladies recommend shoe storage ideas for a small bedroom and closet?



I converted a closet into a shoe closet...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> I converted a closet into a shoe closet...



... Amazing closet and I see quite a few amazing pairs!! Congrats again on your beautiful additions!


----------



## BellaShoes

For small space, I would recommend a Billy Case with doors from Ikea and use it for all your shoes.. if you get the clouded doors, then you can put it anywhere in the house/room.

Here is a collection photo from our lovely *Carlinha*...

h


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *SCrazy*!!

I would love to bring them out of the closet into a larger case like *Carlinha*....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> I converted a closet into a shoe closet...


 
*bella, *it looks fabulous! So much eye candy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Dezy!! It is hidden behind a red curtain when 'not in use'.....


----------



## sammix3

lovechanel920 said:


>



If those are the red, they are tdf!


----------



## sammix3

Lovechanel - can't wait to see pics of your new BA!


----------



## sammix3

Bella -I don't think I'll even have enough room for a billy bookcase for my room. looks like I just do some rearranging and figure this out


----------



## BellaShoes

Rosso bella donna... ROSSO!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

sammix3 said:


> Bella -I don't think I'll even have enough room for a billy bookcase for my room. looks like I just do some rearranging and figure this out




Okay, so how about lining the upper walls with book shelves?


----------



## batwoodfan

Nice catch on the new color on saks.com *Sammix3*! I wonder what the color will be IRL because this red Maniac pictured on Minka Kelly is actually from Mr. Atwood's Fall 2009 collection (you can tell by the darker beige insole that is seen in this pic). I do hope "Rosso" will be the same as this true red!!! 





Foot Candy Shoes did carry a gorgeous true red Maniac as a part of the Fall 2010 collection, so Brian has repeated this red before, let's hope he's doing it again!!!
http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MANIAC!ATW


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

batwoodfan said:


> Nice catch on the new color on saks.com *Sammix3*! I wonder what the color will be IRL because this red Maniac pictured on Minka Kelly is actually from Mr. Atwood's Fall 2009 collection (you can tell by the darker beige insole that is seen in this pic). I do hope "Rosso" will be the same as this true red!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foot Candy Shoes did carry a gorgeous true red Maniac as a part of the Fall 2010 collection, so Brian has repeated this red before, let's hope he's doing it again!!!
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=MANIAC!ATW



...that red color is to die for!! Seriously, tPF will soon put me into the poor house


----------



## sammix3

Schnauzer- ITA! Good thing I live at home hence I barely have any space! Sacrifices you have to make for shoes, clothes, and purses.. lol


----------



## amusedcleo

Hello ladies!  I received my RG Zenith from the Shoe In today and wanted to share .  I aplogize in advance for the poor image quality...it was taken with my Blackberry as my camera seems to be MIA.


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous!!!! Thanks for sharing amuse!


----------



## amusedcleo

Thanks Bella!  Once I find my camera I'll take a picture of my BA collection, which seems to have grown rather quickly...due in large part to this forum of course!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

amusedcleo said:


> Hello ladies!  I received my RG Zenith from the Shoe In today and wanted to share .  I aplogize in advance for the poor image quality...it was taken with my Blackberry as my camera seems to be MIA.



Those are absolutely gorgeous on you!! I can't wait to see more modeling shots and what you pair them with!


----------



## babyontheway

Yeow!  Look at them sexy shoes!  They look amazing!  Now if I can just force that ankle strap to actually fit my ankles!


amusedcleo said:


> Hello ladies! I received my RG Zenith from the Shoe In today and wanted to share . I aplogize in advance for the poor image quality...it was taken with my Blackberry as my camera seems to be MIA.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> For small space, I would recommend a Billy Case with doors from Ikea and use it for all your shoes.. if you get the clouded doors, then you can put it anywhere in the house/room.
> 
> Here is a collection photo from our lovely *Carlinha*...
> 
> h



 

Blast from the past!! Her collection has grown so much since then!


----------



## deango




----------



## zjajkj

^wow


----------



## Windelynn

I love my rose gold zeniths and wore them to a wedding this weekend where i was running around like a maniac. probably not the best choice in footwear. 

They ended up chaffing the back of my legs and now i have huge open blisters on both feet...lol. 

The things we do for pain.


----------



## jeshika

Windelynn said:


> I love my rose gold zeniths and wore them to a wedding this weekend where i was running around like a maniac. probably not the best choice in footwear.
> 
> They ended up chaffing the back of my legs and now i have huge open blisters on both feet...lol.
> 
> The things we do for pain.



oh no! poor *windelynn*!!!  i bet you look dang fabulous running around!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

amusedcleo said:


> Hello ladies! I received my RG Zenith from the Shoe In today and wanted to share . I aplogize in advance for the poor image quality...it was taken with my Blackberry as my camera seems to be MIA.


 
gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Windelynn said:


> I love my rose gold zeniths and wore them to a wedding this weekend where i was running around like a maniac. probably not the best choice in footwear.
> 
> They ended up chaffing the back of my legs and now i have huge open blisters on both feet...lol.
> 
> The things we do for pain.



I'm so sorry, babe! Have you tried liquid bandage? It helps blisters heal really fast - but stings like no one's business when you first put it on.


----------



## sammix3

I ordered the foot petals straps cuz the moleskin isn't giving my heels enough protection! I put another layer on in the meantime so we'll see how that goes..


----------



## sammix3

Windelynn said:


> I love my rose gold zeniths and wore them to a wedding this weekend where i was running around like a maniac. probably not the best
> choice in footwear.
> 
> They ended up chaffing the back of my legs and now i have huge open blisters on both feet...lol.
> 
> The things we do for pain.



Please post pics of your fabulous outfit!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

deango said:


>



...that's the only way I sunbathe, myself. 

(May explain why I'm so pale )


----------



## hannahc123

i finally got myself a pair of nude maniacs and i love them! so far they are quite comfy.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i could easily have also been tempted by rose gold and black satin 140 zeniths that were there aswell. the red patents maniacs were also stunning!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

hannahc123 said:


> i finally got myself a pair of nude maniacs and i love them! so far they are quite comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> i could easily have also been tempted by rose gold and black satin 140 zeniths that were there aswell. the red patents maniacs were also stunning!



I think those look amazing on you and will make your legs look a mile long!! I don't know if it's the lack of flash or not but I think that's just about THE perfect nude color on you! CONGRATS!!


----------



## mishybelle

This might be a silly question, but does BA make anything in the 150mm or 160mm heel heights? 140mm is a tricky height for me comfort-wise (but that doesn't stop me), but I can walk easily in 120s, 150s and 160s. Thank you, ladies!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgoeus Maniacs *hanna*! !40mm's? Score!

Hi Mishy, thus far, Brian Atwood has only done flats, 100mm, 120mm, 140mm....


----------



## jenayb

Yay I just received Cognac Maniac 140s from a lovely tPFer!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Yay I just received Cognac Maniac 140s from a lovely tPFer!



Congrats!! How does DB feel about the shoe addiction... errr collection growing in leaps and bounds?


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Congrats!! How does DB feel about the shoe addiction... errr collection growing in leaps and bounds?



I think he's given up on me.


----------



## BellaShoes

Jenny! Congrats on your newest Atwoods! Pics please!


----------



## joia

The maniac pumps are so gorgeous and I want to get them too 

Can anyone advise if there are two shades of nude? One browner and the other more pinkish nude? I was about to pre-order the patent nude pair of Saks, when I read their reviews and some people said that the actual shoe came in more brownish-nude than in was in the pictures. 

Please help, thanks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Yay I just received Cognac Maniac 140s from a lovely tPFer!


 
yay!!!! can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> yay!!!! can't wait to see them on you!


 


Thank you so much!


----------



## yazziestarr

joia said:


> The maniac pumps are so gorgeous and I want to get them too
> 
> Can anyone advise if there are two shades of nude? One browner and the other more pinkish nude? I was about to pre-order the patent nude pair of Saks, when I read their reviews and some people said that the actual shoe came in more brownish-nude than in was in the pictures.
> 
> Please help, thanks!


i believe the nude on saks is the only nude available right now. There are different shades of nude for different seasons maybe the review was referring to a different season. on my computer the pic on saks looks pretty true to color. They are more pink thank brown.


congrats *Jenay*! the congnac is such beautiful color!

*Hannah * they are beautiful on you!

*Windlynn *I hope your feet are feeling better! If you haven;t already try Blister block, Ive gotten much fewer blisters since I started lubing my feet with it before putting my shoes....I want to say I havent gotten any but I dont want to jinx myself. and theyre tiny you cant pretty much stick them in any size purse. I bet you looked good in hte RGZs though!

*amusedcleo *congrats on you RG zeniths!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Thank you so much!



Hey J'enay: :useless:


----------



## joia

yazziestarr said:


> i believe the nude on saks is the only nude available right now. There are different shades of nude for different seasons maybe the review was referring to a different season. on my computer the pic on saks looks pretty true to color. They are more pink thank brown
> 
> Thank you for the info!


----------



## girlyevil

the fall preview looks great esp the first and the fourth pic


----------



## glamgal09

I know Zoe Saldana rocks BAs.  I believe these are the Nicos.  Can't wait for fall- I need these and the Power pumps.


----------



## 50wishes

Bummed...I ordered a pair of Nude Maniacs from BG, got the order summary today and found out my size is not available!  I wore the Black Maniacs and fell in love!  Perhaps I'll be lucky the next time!


----------



## Windelynn

Thanks yazzie! I will try out the recommendation!

THE ROOM is going to get a lot of fall collection, I can't wait to get my hands on some! I did take a few pics which I'll post shortly. I really love that they stock 140mm! I still want the quilted maniacs but have not fully been convinced of them yet.....I'll have to make a trip back,my wallet is hurting.


----------



## jenayb

Eep! Sorry I've been so selfish - I haven't posted a single pic of my new babies. 

My, my. Coming from Louboutins, I have to ask -- are these even 140s? Because they feel like my fuzzy leopard slippers!


----------



## hannahc123

^i know what you mean! i usually wear louboutins and i find anything higher than 120 hard to walk in, but the maniacs are super easy to walk in and comfortable!

i love that colour!


----------



## lovechanel920




----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Eep! Sorry I've been so selfish - I haven't posted a single pic of my new babies.
> 
> My, my. Coming from Louboutins, I have to ask -- are these even 140s? Because they feel like my fuzzy leopard slippers!



They're gorgeous on you, love  

You have great legs and the shoe luck of the Irish (not Canadians of Slav descent )


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

lovechanel920 said:


>



Beautiful shoes in a TDF color -  they look fantastic with black! Wear them in great health!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Eep! Sorry I've been so selfish - I haven't posted a single pic of my new babies.
> 
> My, my. Coming from Louboutins, I have to ask -- are these even 140s? Because they feel like my fuzzy leopard slippers!



they look fabulous on you, *jenay*!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> they look fabulous on you, *jenay*!



I don't know if I've told you this enough times but every time I see your avatar, my cold, black heart melts a little 

Those are great looking shoes but you rock them


----------



## couturequeen

Perfect pair, *jenaywins*! Great color on you.


----------



## Windelynn

Hanna, love the nudes on you.
Jenay - holy smoking hot
lovechanel - u are doing those rose gold justice!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Here's my collection.
Nude Patent Maniac 120, Black Patent Maniac 120, Rose Gold Maniac 120, Nude Leather Tonya 120


----------



## Windelynn

RED ALERT - Footcandy on sale!!! HURRAYYYYYYYYYYYY HURRY!!!!! POWERS ON SALE!!!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...wood*&view=brian+atwood&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
MUHAHAHA i am finally getting my donnas!!!


----------



## lovechanel920

Are the Donna's 140's?


----------



## Windelynn

lovechanel920 said:


> Are the Donna's 140's?



Yes !!!!!!!! super excited!


----------



## Windelynn

The Room - Eye Candy from Brian Atwood - Spring Collection


----------



## sammix3

Windelynn- thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## sammix3

Lovechanel - love your collection! We have 3 pairs of BA that are same, the maniacs in nude, black and rose gold in 120. My 4th pair is the maniac 120 in earth suede, and 5th pair on preorder is maniac 
rosso in 120


----------



## amusedcleo

Windelynn said:


> RED ALERT - Footcandy on sale!!! HURRAYYYYYYYYYYYY HURRY!!!!! POWERS ON SALE!!!
> 
> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...wood*&view=brian+atwood&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
> MUHAHAHA i am finally getting my donnas!!!



Thanks for the intel Windelynn!  I bought the Audra!!!  Oh and congrats on the Donna...they are a gorgeous shoe and you'll love them.  I love mine


----------



## jenayb

Quick! How are the Powers running!? Same as Maniacs!?


----------



## jenayb

Oh and thanks for all the kind words, sweet girls!


----------



## Windelynn

jenaywins said:


> Quick! How are the Powers running!? Same as Maniacs!?



OHH what color u getting...PURPLE?!? Plz say purple!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

jenaywins said:


> Eep! Sorry I've been so selfish - I haven't posted a single pic of my new babies.
> 
> My, my. Coming from Louboutins, I have to ask -- are these even 140s? Because they feel like my fuzzy leopard slippers!


 
so fabulous on you!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Windelynn said:


> OHH what color u getting...PURPLE?!? Plz say purple!!!


 


I ordered the nude. I hope a 39 works!!


----------



## Alana1981

Foot Candy just sent me an email...30% off all their Brian Atwood shoes, including Maniacs for $402, Donnas for $504 and Powers for $371!!


----------



## jenayb

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> so fabulous on you!!!!!!


 
Thank you again!  



Alana1981 said:


> Foot Candy just sent me an email...30% off all their Brian Atwood shoes, including Maniacs for $402, Donnas for $504 and Powers for $371!!


 
The Maniacs are on sale?? Dangit I ordered Powers!


----------



## lovechanel920

Anyone have the Starlets? I wanted to see how they looked on and anyone know about sizing on those?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

omg-I just called footcandy and the largest size they buy is a 41...I'm a true 11 so I'd definitely need a 42. Does anyone know if Saks will price match from footcandy? DOesn't hurt to try...but if not-I am beyond disappointed  but on a good note-my RG reveal  sorry for the poor pics-my bbm cam kinda sucks!


----------



## glamgal09

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg-I just called footcandy and the largest size they buy is a 41...I'm a true 11 so I'd definitely need a 42. Does anyone know if Saks will price match from footcandy? DOesn't hurt to try...but if not-I am beyond disappointed  but on a good note-my RG reveal  sorry for the poor pics-my bbm cam kinda sucks!


 
Lovely pics, ChocoAvantGarde.  Are those the 120 or the 140 Maniacs???  Either way, wear them in the best health!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

thanks! they're 120...I'm 5'10" and I have a few CL 140s that literally make me feel like I'm going to tip over so I said I'd stick lover to the ground for the next few purchases lol however, these sale Powers are making me rethink my decision!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> The Maniacs are on sale?? Dangit I ordered Powers!


http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...r=ATW&group=RES30&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=0

the powers are on sale as well. most sizes available!


----------



## glamgal09

^Tell me about it.  I was sort of sleeping on the Powers, but I'm eyeing them for fall in leopard pony.


----------



## jenayb

jeshika said:


> http://www.footcandyshoes.com/istar...r=ATW&group=RES30&sortby=&numperpage=12&pos=0
> 
> the powers are on sale as well. most sizes available!


 


Oh well.


----------



## 50wishes

Thank you to "Windelynn" for posting the information about the availability on FootCandy!  BC couldn't fulfill my order for the nude maniacs so I'm getting the nude Power Patents instead!


----------



## batwoodfan

Anyone have Maniac 140s and Powers? *Bella*, don't you? I'm pretty sure you do if I remember correctly. Anyone else? How does the fit compare?

I'm pondering the "purple" - I could be swayed with some real life pics  is it just me or does the "purple" look more blue? If anyone has the purple, what does the color on the box say?


----------



## Minette

LoveChanel, your collection is beautiful and that's a great pic!

So last month, I had the black patent and nude maniacs sent to me in 2 different sizes, not knowing which size I needed.  The nudes are gorgeous but I just didn't love them on me.  The black patents were a tad small but loved them on me so I ordered the black from Saks again last week after obsessing over them after I returned them (too small).  They should be here tomorrow.  I hate the wait but glad they're almost here.  I'm also disappointed that I couldn't find them in NY stores, only online.    

I love the gold too... but... I don't know that I could pull them off as nicely as the rest of you    Hoping to share my new black patent maniacs tomorrow!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Does anyone know if there's a big size difference between the patent leather and the kid/metallic leather? I've noticed with the Saks size guide it recommends going a half size up for the patent leather maniacs (even in the 120) but there wasn't a fit guide recommendation for the Rose Gold. Does that mean only the patent leather Maniacs run small? Any real life advice from the ladies who have both the RGs and the patents?

PS-I chatted with Saks yesterday and they wouldn't price match FootCandy. That random chill u felt yesterday around 2:30pm was my disappointment


----------



## Windelynn

MY Donnas have shipped. Can't wait! Super duper duper excited. Can u hear me jumping for joy?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Windelynn said:


> MY Donnas have shipped. Can't wait! Super duper duper excited. Can u hear me jumping for joy?



I'm super excited for you and can't wait to see the modeling pics! What color did you get or is that a surprise??


----------



## sammix3

Morning ladies! Finally wearing my rose gold maniacs.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sammix3 said:


> Morning ladies! Finally wearing my rose gold maniacs.



Congrats!! They go really well with that Express top! (Am I off my rocker or is that Express?)


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

sammix3 said:


> Morning ladies! Finally wearing my rose gold maniacs.


 
Very nice Sammi! R those rose gold sequins on your top? Talk about coordination! I'm still trying to figure out how I'll rock mine lol


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

lovechanel920 said:


> Here's my collection.
> Nude Patent Maniac 120, Black Patent Maniac 120, Rose Gold Maniac 120, Nude Leather Tonya 120


 

Hey Love, your collection looks amazing! So shiny and new-do you wear them!?! do you think your RGs fit the same as your patent maniacs? or are your patent maniacs more snug? Did you order the same size? Thanks!


----------



## sammix3

Schnauzer- its not from express, its from club monaco 

Choco - they're actually little rose gold flowers embellishmemts (is this even a word?) I saw it after I ordered my shoes and I told myself if I love the shoes then I'll get the top to go with it. What do you know... I love the shoes!


----------



## lovechanel920

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Hey Love, your collection looks amazing! So shiny and new-do you wear them!?! do you think your RGs fit the same as your patent maniacs? or are your patent maniacs more snug? Did you order the same size? Thanks!


Yes, I got the same size for all my pairs.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

^thank you love! I think I'm going to ask the shoe fairy for the nude patents sometime next week-wish me luck! resents


----------



## jenayb

Yay Nude Powers will be here on Friday! I'm a 39 in the Maniac 140s and my Dantes so I really hope the 39 was the right way to go on the Powers, too!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Yay Nude Powers will be here on Friday! I'm a 39 in the Maniac 140s and my Dantes so I really hope the 39 was the right way to go on the Powers, too!



Whaaa? We have the same size in BAs? I'm officially weirded out


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Whaaa? We have the same size in BAs? I'm officially weirded out


 
Wait, what!? How are you a 39, too!? Lol.

So um... Atwoods are being faked now..?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Brian...14069?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415914de35 

Don't those look off or am I just out of it?


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Wait, what!? How are you a 39, too!? Lol.
> 
> So um... Atwoods are being faked now..?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Brian...14069?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415914de35
> 
> Don't those look off or am I just out of it?



I obviously have magic feet that switch sizes ... Except I'm almost always a 39 

Yeah, those are definitely fake. And ugly.


----------



## couturegal

Hey ladies!  I posted this in the deal thread also, but just so you don't miss it, I will post here for all of the loving Brian Atwood fans out there!  Footcandy has ALL of their Brian Atwood shoes at 30% off!! I talking about the power, milena, maniac, monroe and so many other beautiful styles!  www.footcandyshoes.com


----------



## vivi11

Hi,

Anyone know which stores in US had this shoes in size 36 that does international shipping? Can anyone recommend any SA or email that I could contact them? I really want this shoes so badly! TIA

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat35180847


----------



## jenayb

Nude Powers are here... But I'm not sure how I feel about them...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Nude Powers are here... But I'm not sure how I feel about them...



I like them on you - honestly. By chance, are you being influenced in your indecision by the Daff?


----------



## glamgal09

I also like the Nude Powers on you.  Is it something like the color or the heel that throws you?  I'm biased, though.  I love the Powers- can't wait for them to arrive in leopard pony for fall.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> I like them on you - honestly. By chance, are you being influenced in your indecision by the Daff?


 
 Idk... Hehe. 



glamgal09 said:


> I also like the Nude Powers on you. Is it something like the color or the heel that throws you? I'm biased, though. I love the Powers- can't wait for them to arrive in leopard pony for fall.


 
Thank you.

I'm not really sure what it is honestly...  I'm at the office and I have a maxi dress on so maybe I just need to play with some ehem more appropriate outfits at home with my full length mirror.


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> Nude Powers are here... But I'm not sure how I feel about them...


 
LOVE THEM! Gorgeous shade of nude on you. I am DYING to know about the fit! TTS? Small to size? Remind me which other Atwoods you have and how the Power fit compares - TIA!!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> LOVE THEM! Gorgeous shade of nude on you. I am DYING to know about the fit! TTS? Small to size? Remind me which other Atwoods you have and how the Power fit compares - TIA!!!!!!!



Thanks hon!!  

I took these a half size up from tts as with my other Atwoods. The fit is good! A little tiny gap on my smaller foot, but nothing bad. My others are the Maniac 140 also in a 39, Fiona in a 38.5 which was tight before a good stretch, and the Dante in a 39. The Powers are a 39.  

Coming from wearing and being a fan of predominantly Louboutins, the fit of the Atwoods is definitely taking some getting used to.


----------



## batwoodfan

jenaywins said:


> Thanks hon!!
> 
> I took these a half size up from tts as with my other Atwoods. The fit is good! A little tiny gap on my smaller foot, but nothing bad. My others are the Maniac 140 also in a 39, Fiona in a 38.5 which was tight before a good stretch, and the Dante in a 39. The Powers are a 39.
> 
> Coming from wearing and being a fan of predominantly Louboutins, the fit of the Atwoods is definitely taking some getting used to.


 
Thank you! Do you think if you went TTS in the Power it would have been just "tight" and in need of a stretch or would TTS in the Powers been a no-go? I am so tempted to get the nude but they only have my TTS size - thanks again dear!


----------



## jenayb

batwoodfan said:


> Thank you! Do you think if you went TTS in the Power it would have been just "tight" and in need of a stretch or would TTS in the Powers been a no-go? I am so tempted to get the nude but they only have my TTS size - thanks again dear!



Hmm... Well, had I gone TTS and given them a good stretch, I think that they could have worked out for me, albeit having been a little tight yes.  

I would give it a go!! The nude is actually very pretty - not that "pinky" nude, KWIM?


----------



## BellaShoes

*batwood*, my Nude and Purple Powers are TTS (39) whereas my 140mm Maniacs HAVE to be a 39.5 or they do not work...

*Jenay*, I love my Powers and they garnish ALL kinds of compliments when worn.


----------



## 50wishes

Struck out again on the BA Power Pumps from Footcandy  Disappointed, got an email today indicating my size (size 6) is not available.  To console myself I just bought the 11p red caviar chanel wallet!


----------



## BellaShoes

I am still kind of shocked (and sad) that FC is blowing out Atwood at 30% this early in the season... It makes me think they will not be ordering a lot from the Fall line up.


----------



## 50wishes

At this point they probably don't have large quantities in stock which may be the reason for the reduction!  For those of you who are lucky enough to grab a pair, congratulations!


----------



## lkrp123

30% off at FC?!

I reaaallly want a pair of nude powers!


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> Nude Powers are here... But I'm not sure how I feel about them...



Hey J!

Why don't you like them? 

They look FAB on you!

(just incase I decide to...umm...maybe buy them for myself...)


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> *batwood*, my Nude and Purple Powers are TTS (39) whereas my 140mm Maniacs HAVE to be a 39.5 or they do not work...
> 
> *Jenay*, I love my Powers and they garnish ALL kinds of compliments when worn.



Thanks *Bella*! Would you mind re-posting your Power pics? I need some more enabling! Also, do you think the purple look more blue IRL? they look so blue in the stock pics!  TIA!!!


----------



## glamgal09

BellaShoes said:


> I am still kind of shocked (and sad) that FC is blowing out Atwood at 30% this early in the season... It makes me think they will not be ordering a lot from the Fall line up.


 
You were right on the mark, BellaShoes.  Foot Candy will not stock any BA shoes this fall.


----------



## jenayb

lkrp123 said:


> Hey J!
> 
> Why don't you like them?
> 
> They look FAB on you!
> 
> (just incase I decide to...umm...maybe buy them for myself...)



Hey sweetie. Love the new avatar! 

Idk... I don't dislike them I guess... I suppose it's my being in summer-mode that is ruining them. All I can think about is sandals right now! 

GET THEM




glamgal09 said:


> You were right on the mark, BellaShoes.  Foot Candy will not stock any BA shoes this fall.



Must not have sold very well.


----------



## glamgal09

jenaywins said:


> Must not have sold very well.


 
I don't think so, and it has me very worried.  I found my perfect leopard pump (the Powers) and I'm not even sure I'll be able to find them come fall...


----------



## jenayb

glamgal09 said:


> I don't think so, and it has me very worried.  I found my perfect leopard pump (the Powers) and I'm not even sure I'll be able to find them come fall...



Nordstrom will still carry the new styles. BA sells incredibly well for them. Perhaps this brand just didn't sell well with FC's audience.


----------



## humpybunny

hey guys, im thinking of getting the powers in nude from footlocker. But they don;t look as eye catching as the maniacs. what do you guys think?


----------



## jenayb

humpybunny said:


> hey guys, im thinking of getting the powers in nude from *footlocker*. But they don;t look as eye catching as the maniacs. what do you guys think?



I assume you mean Foot Candy.


----------



## humpybunny

lol. my bad. footcandy duh. huge difference!


----------



## jenayb

humpybunny said:


> lol. my bad. footcandy duh. huge difference!





I actually find the Power to be quite striking. I am still on the fence about my nude patents for my own personal reasons, but I really like the style more than the Maniac. The thicker heel feels fresher to me. For $371, it's a steal of a deal.


----------



## humpybunny

i know, i'm so tempted! I'm debating between the nude and purple! someone, please help me decide!!!


----------



## humpybunny

Hi ladies, do any of you know where I can find the maniac satin pumps? I've been lusting for them for a long time. I know NAP has them but they are in white, a little too bridal, don;t you think?


----------



## lkrp123

humpybunny said:


> i know, i'm so tempted! I'm debating between the nude and purple! someone, please help me decide!!!



Nude!


----------



## lkrp123

jenaywins said:


> Hey sweetie. Love the new avatar!
> 
> Idk... I don't dislike them I guess... I suppose it's my being in summer-mode that is ruining them. All I can think about is sandals right now!
> 
> GET THEM
> 
> 
> Must not have sold very well.




Thanks! 

OK! I'm glad to hear it's not the shoe, but you instead! 

Now all I have to do is pick a size...39.5 or 40!


----------



## BellaShoes

humpybunny said:


> Hi ladies, do any of you know where I can find the maniac satin pumps? I've been lusting for them for a long time. I know NAP has them but they are in white, a little too bridal, don;t you think?



The only other place I have heard was Bergdorf (last year) and The Room (Canada) has them this season in nude and rose.


----------



## BellaShoes

lkrp, I took TTS in my Powers but size up .5 for my Maniac 140mm


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> lkrp, I took TTS in my Powers but size up .5 for my Maniac 140mm



Thank you Bella!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

BellaShoes said:


> lkrp, I took TTS in my Powers but size up .5 for my Maniac 140mm



Do you mean your US TTS? I just got the powers from FC in a 7.5 (CL TTS) Hopefully they fit! I'm just worried that they won't get here in time for me to exchange if I need to, my first pair of atwoods!


----------



## BellaShoes

Mrs. Awesome said:


> Do you mean your US TTS? I just got the powers from FC in a 7.5 (CL TTS) Hopefully they fit! I'm just worried that they won't get here in time for me to exchange if I need to, my first pair of atwoods!



My TTS in European sizing.... I am a 39 in most European sized shoes/lines, 8.5 US so I took a 39 in the Power, 39.5 in all Maniac 140mm's.


----------



## Minette

Yay!  I think I got the last pair of Maniacs in my size from FootCandy in my size, on sale.  I originally ordered from Saks -- full  price --  who messed up my order and didn't ship it.  then I saw the news of the sale here, so I snagged black patent Maniacs at 30% off!  They should be here Tuesday!  So excited!!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Thanks Bella!! Makes me feel better! I pretty much wear that size in most designer shoes so I'm sure it'll fit! Thanks


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Wore my Rose Gold Maniacs to a wedding Saturday night, WOW they were comfy! First time I went to a wedding and wasn't in the bathroom taking my shoes off every hour! 

Wearing RGs with BCBG dress and Louis Vuitton vernis bronze clutch


----------



## vivi11

Hi,

Anyone seen which stores in US had this shoes in size 36 that does international shipping? Can anyone recommend any SA or email that I could contact them? I really want this shoes so badly! TIA

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod120310029&ecid=NMALRoGj7akNVsTg


----------



## Windelynn

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wore my Rose Gold Maniacs to a wedding Saturday night, WOW they were comfy! First time I went to a wedding and wasn't in the bathroom taking my shoes off every hour!
> 
> Wearing RGs with BCBG dress and Louis Vuitton vernis bronze clutch



FABULOUS OUTFIT! Love it!


----------



## sammix3

Love your outfit dezy!


----------



## sammix3

my foot petals straps finally came. I put the strap directly on top of the elastic, put some moleskin over it to secure it. TA DA! They feel awesome, no digging into the heel and worrying about the moleskin.coming off. I bought two 3 packs lot knowing each comes with 8 strips, so now I have enough for 24 pairs of BAs lol.


----------



## boxermomof2

Dezy, 
Gorgeous outfit, you look stunning!

I caved and ordered the red maniacs from FC.


----------



## jeshika

boxermomof2 said:


> Dezy,
> Gorgeous outfit, you look stunning!
> 
> I caved and ordered the red maniacs from FC.





can't wait to see them, *boxermom*!


----------



## lovechanel920

I'm thinking of returning my RG's and getting CL Pigalles. Love the RG but don't know how many things I can wear it with. I've been dying for Pigalles.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*windelynn, sammix, boxer- *thank you all so much!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy*.... absolutely gorgeous.. Once again, DH was the luckiest guy in the room


----------



## batwoodfan

NUDE SMOKE MANIAC 140s JUST LISTED ON THE 'BAY - sz 38!!! (not my listing) BIN $399! Item #220778615730


----------



## BellaShoes

^OMG...  Seriously, $399? She has no idea what she has there...


----------



## yazziestarr

batwoodfan said:


> NUDE SMOKE MANIAC 140s JUST LISTED ON THE 'BAY - sz 38!!! (not my listing) BIN $399! Item #220778615730


would they fit the same as the newer season maniacs or drama???


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> would they fit the same as the newer season maniacs or drama???


 
Yazzie - IMO my Nude Smoke Dramas are the same fit as my Dramas - both are 140s - will a 38 work for you in 140s???

IMO - the fit runs about .5 small - in CL world, I would say the fit of my Nude Smoke Maniac is similar to my CL Rolandos - the pitch of the Maniac 140 is higher but sizing is similar!


----------



## yazziestarr

My dramas 140s are a 38, I was thrown off by the listing saying it = a US7 but if it fits like the drama I can totally manage it!!! I just needed some reassurance.


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> My dramas 140s are a 38, I was thrown off by the listing saying it = a US7 but if it fits like the drama I can totally manage it!!! I just needed some reassurance.


 
REASSURANCE - REASSURANCE - REASSURANCE!!!

My Drama 140s and My Nude Smoke Maniacs are the SAME fit IMO!!!

This is the FIRST time I have seen Nude Smoke Maniacs in ANY size listed on eBay since the official BA thread started!

Sorry for so many CAPS - these beauties should definitely go to a loyal BA TPFer like you *Yazzie*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeshika

batwoodfan said:


> NUDE SMOKE MANIAC 140s JUST LISTED ON THE 'BAY - sz 38!!! (not my listing) BIN $399! Item #220778615730



how many ball of the foot pads and heel grips can i put in these shoes to make them fit?


----------



## batwoodfan

batwoodfan said:


> http://www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/2649143
> 
> I'm speechless


 
These one-of-a-kind BA's are up for charity auction - one+ day left!!! Size 37


----------



## yazziestarr

batwoodfan said:


> REASSURANCE - REASSURANCE - REASSURANCE!!!
> 
> My Drama 140s and My Nude Smoke Maniacs are the SAME fit IMO!!!
> 
> This is the FIRST time I have seen Nude Smoke Maniacs in ANY size listed on eBay since the official BA thread started!
> 
> Sorry for so many CAPS - these beauties should definitely go to a loyal BA TPFer like you *Yazzie*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I just BINed them!!! I'm so excited!! thanks for your help *Bat*! and thanks for posting them! I can't believe it!!


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> I just BINed them!!! I'm so excited!! thanks for your help *Bat*! and thanks for posting them! I can't believe it!!



congrats *yazzie *for scoring such a FAB pair!


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> I just BINed them!!! I'm so excited!! thanks for your help *Bat*! and thanks for posting them! I can't believe it!!


 
:worthy:

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see them when they arrive! Congrats *Yazzie*!!! So well deserved!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Welcome to the Nude Smoke Maniac Club! My hope is that all of the BA TPF'ers will be members - good things come to those who wait (and watch auctions like a crazy-person)!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Maniac RG 140s have just been added to neimanmarcus.com http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat35180847

Granted, it is the same inventory as bergdorfgoodman.com - but I love the new stock photos!!!


----------



## Minette

Look what came for me today from FootCandy -- On Sale!!!
great Store and Great Shoe!  I love it!  Fit is so comfy!


----------



## Windelynn

Lvoe them!



minette said:


> look what came for me today from footcandy -- on sale!!!
> Great store and great shoe! I love it! Fit is so comfy!


----------



## Windelynn

yazziestarr said:


> I just BINed them!!! I'm so excited!! thanks for your help *Bat*! and thanks for posting them! I can't believe it!!


 
Damn!!! i missed these  congrats on your new purchase yazziestar had i not been busy at work, i'd been busy on ebay buying these suckers up!!!


----------



## Windelynn

somebody buy the lolas!!! purple suede! GREAT PRICE! 250813542532


----------



## yazziestarr

*Jeshika*, *Batwoodfan *and *Windleynn*

I was dying during my class thinking maybe something would go wrong with the transaction but the seller emailed me and said they should be here by the weekend!

I feel a little like we found a smoke nude unicorn


----------



## boxermomof2

Minette said:


> Look what came for me today from FootCandy -- On Sale!!!
> great Store and Great Shoe!  I love it!  Fit is so comfy!




Gorgeous!

I'm waiting for the same shoe in red. 
Does FC send shipping notices? I ordered Sunday and haven't received an order update.


----------



## NANI1972

*Congrats Yazzie!!!* So excited for you and soooo jelly. Looking forward to pics!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats on the Maniacs* Minette*!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

hey did we ever hear back about the fitting on the Wagner? And if anyone comes across a pair of sale Maniac 120s size 42 in any color-please lemme know! My RGs need some company  TIA


----------



## glamgal09

To the ladies who own RG Maniacs, do you find that the color is pretty neutral (i.e. can be worn with black and brown) or is it more warm-toned?  In some pics, the color looks a little gold and cooler and others it looks very rosy and warm.  Trying to decide if I should go for them.  Thanks!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

glamgal09 said:


> To the ladies who own RG Maniacs, do you find that the color is pretty neutral (i.e. can be worn with black and brown) or is it more warm-toned? In some pics, the color looks a little gold and cooler and others it looks very rosy and warm. Trying to decide if I should go for them. Thanks!


 

I'd say warm...I've seen some mod pics where they look fab with black but to be honest I'm still trying to figure out how I'm going to "rock" mine as black isn't generally my color. But the color is def more rosy and bright, some pics don't do it justice.


----------



## glamgal09

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> I'd say warm...I've seen some mod pics where they look fab with black but to be honest I'm still trying to figure out how I'm going to "rock" mine as black isn't generally my color. But the color is def more rosy and bright, some pics don't do it justice.


 
Thank you, ChocoAvantGarde!  I was going to wait for fall to grab some leopard pony BAs but I have a feeling I may regret not getting the RG Maniacs.


----------



## batwoodfan

glamgal09 said:


> To the ladies who own RG Maniacs, do you find that the color is pretty neutral (i.e. can be worn with black and brown) or is it more warm-toned? In some pics, the color looks a little gold and cooler and others it looks very rosy and warm. Trying to decide if I should go for them. Thanks!


 
*glamgal09* - I suggest looking through Victoria Beckham's SS11 runway pictures. 

http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/S2011RTW-VBECKHAM

Brian Atwood created the Rose Gold specifically for her runway presentation and, thankfully, is now producing them en masse! VB's SS11 Collection has everything from black, white, purple, blush, yellow, beige, grey and metallics - all worn with RGs! Lot's of inspiration!!!

Victoria herself wore them that day to her presentation wearing a black VB dress.


----------



## batwoodfan

Minette said:


> Look what came for me today from FootCandy -- On Sale!!!
> great Store and Great Shoe! I love it! Fit is so comfy!


 
Congrats *Minette* - they look beautiful!!!


----------



## Minette

Thanks Batwoodfan!  I LOVE these shoes!!!  I can't wait to wear them for the first time tomorrow!  How funny it will be driving with my Ferragamo Varina ballet flats and changing into Maniacs!!  Can't wait!

Boxermom -- I ordered overnight shipping from FC and I did get a notice the day I ordered that gave me tracking info.  I did overnight ship because the sale was so great...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

glamgal09 said:


> To the ladies who own RG Maniacs, do you find that the color is pretty neutral (i.e. can be worn with black and brown) or is it more warm-toned? In some pics, the color looks a little gold and cooler and others it looks very rosy and warm. Trying to decide if I should go for them. Thanks!


 
I've tried them on with pretty much every dress I own and they look great with everything! black, brown, navy, purple, turquoise, pinks etc.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Sorry for the off topic-but Victoria Beckham's arch is insane, besides years of taking lessons _en pointe_ is there anything I can do to "stretch" my arch? It would probably make my 140s a lot more comfortable, I find myself avoiding them just because I don't feel like walking in them! Any clues?


----------



## e.le

I agree with you ChocoAvantGarde! Victoria Beckham has an insane arch! I realized that when she wore her Dafs at the Royal Wedding!


----------



## glamgal09

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've tried them on with pretty much every dress I own and they look great with everything! black, brown, navy, purple, turquoise, pinks etc.


 
Dezynrbaglaydee, thank you SO much; that's exactly what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## legaldiva

Hi ladies!  I usually "haunt" the CL forum, but I'm OBSESSED with the purple-grey Harrison chain pumps.

Were these a one season release?  TIA!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've tried them on with pretty much every dress I own and they look great with everything! black, brown, navy, purple, turquoise, pinks etc.



Me too *Dezy*!!!! Here is a modeling pic of me in my DVF Handy Dress in Atlantic Blue with my Rose Golds.... I took the pic to post in the DVF forum but found this discussion appropriate too!


----------



## BellaShoes

legaldiva said:


> Hi ladies!  I usually "haunt" the CL forum, but I'm OBSESSED with the purple-grey Harrison chain pumps.
> 
> Were these a one season release?  TIA!



Hi Legal!! Welcome! I have only seen them in 2010...


----------



## ringing_phone

*Bella,* I love them with the blue!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## glamgal09

Wow, BellaShoes, you really know how to sell a BA shoe!  You look fab and the shoes look great.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Ladies!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Me too *Dezy*!!!! Here is a modeling pic of me in my DVF Handy Dress in Atlantic Blue with my Rose Golds.... I took the pic to post in the DVF forum but found this discussion appropriate too!



Absolute perfection! I can't believe you doubted this dress!


----------



## Posh23

Bella: I have a quick question about the Harrisons... I wear a 39 in YSLs and am looking at a pair of Harrisons in a 39.5.  I remember when you posted yours and i was wondering how do they run?  Do you think they would work?  I have actually never tried on BAs but I would love to join the club with these as my 1st pair!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## NANI1972

*BELLLAAAA!* That DVF dress is fab on you, gorgeous color! I love it! Looks great with the RGMs too.

*Posh23*-The Harrisons run 1/2 size /1 full size up from your U.S. TTS. If you are an 8.5/9 they should work for you. You can wait on Bellas reply to if you like, I also own the Harrisons.


----------



## Posh23

Thanks Nani for your help!  The seller is offering them for a great price but they have a scuff that I'm a lil weary about... It's the only thing from making me take the plunge!  What do you girls think?

http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g28/fr_eedom/?action=view&current=IMG_0007-2.jpg


----------



## boxermomof2

My red maniacs are here!!! OMG, I love this red!

Here they are pictured with my Alexander Wang Tai Snakeskin bag.


----------



## couturequeen

Posh23 said:


> Thanks Nani for your help!  The seller is offering them for a great price but they have a scuff that I'm a lil weary about... It's the only thing from making me take the plunge!  What do you girls think?
> 
> http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g28/fr_eedom/?action=view&current=IMG_0007-2.jpg



That scuff would bug me ...


----------



## jeshika

boxermomof2 said:


> My red maniacs are here!!! OMG, I love this red!
> 
> Here they are pictured with my Alexander Wang Tai Snakeskin bag.



 they are gorgeous!!!!!! congrats *boxermom*!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Sigh, I just got my purple powers. I've been waiting all day for them, but I tried them on and they're a little too tight. I've been on my feet all day so lets just hope my feet are a little swollen. Haha, I'm going to try them on again in the morning, I'm hoping they'll fit!!!!


----------



## jeshika

i wanted to thank the absolutely wonderful *batwoodfan*  for helping me find these beautiful babies! nordstroms received way less pairs of the rose gold maniacs than they were promised and my order was cancelled :cry:... i was absolutely gutted when my usual trusty SA wasn't able to find me another pair. but *batwoodfan*, the angel she is , came to the rescue and let me know that she was returning her RG 120s to the Chicago store and "Operation Maniac" was born...

Presenting my Rose Gold Maniac 120















in case anyone was wondering, my SA came up with the name "Operation Maniac".  *batwood* was kind enough to co-ordinate with me and have the shoes returned to Emily, someone my SA had worked with previously, to ensure that I would receive the shoes. Special thanks also to *batwoodfan*'s hubby for returning the shoes to Nordys!  

so... Operation Maniac is complete and I am one happy camper. tPF rocks and *batwoodfan* is AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Yay yay yay Jesh I love them babe!!


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Yay yay yay Jesh I love them babe!!



thanks *jenay*! i'm so excited to wear them out!


----------



## babyontheway

Minette- congrats on your maniacs and getting them on sale!  We are shoe twins!  


Minette said:


> Look what came for me today from FootCandy -- On Sale!!!
> great Store and Great Shoe!  I love it!  Fit is so comfy!



 Bella- just beautiful!  I love the DVF dress- I am rushing to do some online searching.......


BellaShoes said:


> Me too *Dezy*!!!! Here is a modeling pic of me in my DVF Handy Dress in Atlantic Blue with my Rose Golds.... I took the pic to post in the DVF forum but found this discussion appropriate too!



The red is Hot!  It will spice up any outfit!!


boxermomof2 said:


> My red maniacs are here!!! OMG, I love this red!
> 
> Here they are pictured with my Alexander Wang Tai Snakeskin bag.



So glad things worked out for you Jes!  I love hearing about TPF angels!!!!  They are beautiful and I can't wait to see what you pair them with


jeshika said:


> i wanted to thank the absolutely wonderful *batwoodfan* for helping me find these beautiful babies! nordstroms received way less pairs of the rose gold maniacs than they were promised and my order was cancelled... i was absolutely gutted when my usual trusty SA wasn't able to find me another pair. but *batwoodfan*, the angel she is, came to the rescue and let me know that she was returning her RG 120s to the Chicago store and "Operation Maniac" was born...
> 
> Presenting my Rose Gold Maniac 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in case anyone was wondering, my SA came up with the name "Operation Maniac".  *batwood* was kind enough to co-ordinate with me and have the shoes returned to Emily, someone my SA had worked with previously, to ensure that I would receive the shoes. Special thanks also to *batwoodfan*'s hubby for returning the shoes to Nordys!
> 
> so... Operation Maniac is complete and I am one happy camper. tPF rocks and *batwoodfan* is AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you ladies!!!

*Jenay*, Thanks! I loved the Atlantic so much, I grabbed the Coral version too! It looks fabulous with the RG Maniacs!

*Posh*, I would recommend a .5 size up so the 39.5 should be fine.

*Boxer*, love your new Maniacs!


----------



## BellaShoes

*jeshika*, they are fantastic!!!!

Thanks *baby*!


----------



## jeshika

thanks *Baby* and *Bella*! I am so lucky to have a tPF angel like *batwoodfan*!


----------



## Windelynn

loving all the BAs and the shots of them here. Im hoping my blisters will finally heal so I can wear high heels again.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Me too *Dezy*!!!! Here is a modeling pic of me in my DVF Handy Dress in Atlantic Blue with my Rose Golds.... I took the pic to post in the DVF forum but found this discussion appropriate too!



You look terrific! Great dress and the shoes


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jeshika said:


> i wanted to thank the absolutely wonderful *batwoodfan*  for helping me find these beautiful babies! nordstroms received way less pairs of the rose gold maniacs than they were promised and my order was cancelled :cry:... i was absolutely gutted when my usual trusty SA wasn't able to find me another pair. but *batwoodfan*, the angel she is , came to the rescue and let me know that she was returning her RG 120s to the Chicago store and "Operation Maniac" was born...
> 
> Presenting my Rose Gold Maniac 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in case anyone was wondering, my SA came up with the name "Operation Maniac".  *batwood* was kind enough to co-ordinate with me and have the shoes returned to Emily, someone my SA had worked with previously, to ensure that I would receive the shoes. Special thanks also to *batwoodfan*'s hubby for returning the shoes to Nordys!
> 
> so... Operation Maniac is complete and I am one happy camper. tPF rocks and *batwoodfan* is AWESOME!!!!!!



Congrats babe - they're so beautiful!!


----------



## Posh23

Thanks *Bella* for your advice. The scuff mark is the only thing keeping me from purchasing them. Does anyone have any ideas on how I could remove/treat it? 

Here's the picture again...
http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g28/fr_eedom/?action=view&current=IMG_0007-2.jpg


----------



## NANI1972

Posh23 said:


> Thanks *Bella* for your advice. The scuff mark is the only thing keeping me from purchasing them. Does anyone have any ideas on how I could remove/treat it?
> 
> Here's the picture again...
> http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g28/fr_eedom/?action=view&current=IMG_0007-2.jpg


 You can try blending it in by using Apple Guard leather conditioner. It worked on mine!

Conrats on the RGMs *Jess*! Thay are fabulous!


----------



## Posh23

Thanks *Nani*!  

They are really amazing and I'm trying to convince myself to look past the scuff!


----------



## boxermomof2

Posh23 said:


> Thanks *Nani*!
> 
> They are really amazing and I'm trying to convince myself to look past the scuff!



Can you take them to a cobbler to dye the scuff? I looked at those shoes. I would buy them if I could handle a 140 heel. The scuff looks repairable. It wouldn't keep me from buying them if they had a 120 heel.


----------



## batwoodfan

OMG *Jeshika* that is so so sweet of you to say such kind things! I'm sure you would have done the same! I'm so happy that we all try to look out for each other here in the BA thread! The real question is: are you wearing them out somewhere soon?!?!


----------



## batwoodfan

Posh23 said:


> Thanks *Nani*!
> 
> They are really amazing and I'm trying to convince myself to look past the scuff!



I wonder if that scuff could be buffed out with a regular clear shoe polish/buffer- that nappa leather polishes well!


----------



## BellaShoes

Posh, my Harrisons, Alisons, Cognac Maniacs all show scuffs like that around the outer shoe where the inner platform ends. It is the tendency of the leather dying treatment that Atwood uses and quite honestly is not noticeably with wear. I did not let it other me, they are fab!


----------



## Minette

Boxermom -- I love your red Maniacs!  I would have ordered red if they had my size but I am loving my blacks!

So here's my report after a few days...  My highest heel was about 4 inches so the Maniac is high for me.  But I LOVE them!  I find them very comfortable.  And like most people, I have wacky feet.  My left foot is wider than my right.  It took me 3 pairs ordered to get the best fit.  Luckily, after returning 2 pairs to Nordies, I found out that FC had them on sale and I finally knew what size I needed, so I got them very easily and quickly and on sale from FC!!  YAY!!  FC is wonderful!

My right shoe is a tiny bit too big, solved by a heel cushion.  My left shoe is a little tight in the toe box solved by the sock trick.  I wore them to work yesterday and my feet are happy with them!  I'm surprised that such a high shoe -- for me -- can be so easy to walk in and comfortable.  And I just love the look of this shoe!


----------



## BellaShoes

Footcandy Scoop.....

I dropped by today to see if any pre-fall had landed and got to talking about Brian Atwood. Apparently, although Footcandy locations are franchised- the original being in St Helena, they only have one buyer. She buys into the style/line and then the franchisees are able to order from that selection. They cannot order on their own.

So, the main location in St Helena had some kind of blow out with the Brian Atwood vendor/sales person. It stemmed from the Rose Gold delays and eventual cancellation.. immediately following this incident, Footcandy made the decision to cut all Atwoods 30%, blow them out and discontinue stocking.

There you have it, Footcandy and Atwood are going separate ways. Quite sad actually as the Walnut Creek Store is a top selling Atwood store and with Neiman's going up the street, it is the one line they carry that NM will not carry in store.


----------



## Posh23

Thanks everyone for all of your help!!


----------



## jeshika

NANI1972 said:


> Conrats on the RGMs *Jess*! Thay are fabulous!



 *T*!



batwoodfan said:


> OMG *Jeshika* that is so so sweet of you to say such kind things! I'm sure you would have done the same! I'm so happy that we all try to look out for each other here in the BA thread! The real question is: are you wearing them out somewhere soon?!?!



 *batwoodfan*! well i say them cos they are true. thanks again for helping me! i will wear them out soon and post outfit pix! promise!


----------



## glamgal09

BellaShoes said:


> Footcandy Scoop.....
> 
> I dropped by today to see if any pre-fall had landed and got to talking about Brian Atwood. Apparently, although Footcandy locations are franchised- the original being in St Helena, they only have one buyer. She buys into the style/line and then the franchisees are able to order from that selection. They cannot order on their own.
> 
> So, the main location in St Helena had some kind of blow out with the Brian Atwood vendor/sales person. It stemmed from the Rose Gold delays and eventual cancellation.. immediately following this incident, Footcandy made the decision to cut all Atwoods 30%, blow them out and discontinue stocking.
> 
> There you have it, Footcandy and Atwood are going separate ways. Quite sad actually as the Walnut Creek Store is a top selling Atwood store and with Neiman's going up the street, it is the one line they carry that NM will not carry in store.


 
Thank you for posting, Bella.  What a shame.


----------



## Posh23

I just bought the Harrison pumps!!  Thank you all so much for your help!  So excited to finally join the Atwood fan club! 

Happy mommy's day to those of you who are moms today!


----------



## BellaShoes

YAY!!! Congrats Posh!!!


----------



## dessertpouch

BellaShoes said:


> Footcandy Scoop.....
> 
> I dropped by today to see if any pre-fall had landed and got to talking about Brian Atwood. Apparently, although Footcandy locations are franchised- the original being in St Helena, they only have one buyer. She buys into the style/line and then the franchisees are able to order from that selection. They cannot order on their own.
> 
> So, the main location in St Helena had some kind of blow out with the Brian Atwood vendor/sales person. It stemmed from the Rose Gold delays and eventual cancellation.. immediately following this incident, Footcandy made the decision to cut all Atwoods 30%, blow them out and discontinue stocking.
> 
> There you have it, Footcandy and Atwood are going separate ways. Quite sad actually as the Walnut Creek Store is a top selling Atwood store and with Neiman's going up the street, it is the one line they carry that NM will not carry in store.



Thanks for the info Bella! Did you happen to notice what was left @ the WC store? Did the SA's mention anything about potential 2nd cuts? Too bad about the decision to discontinue the line there.


----------



## BellaShoes

FC in WC still had the Fiona (blue/white snakeskin), Purple Power, Rede Maniac (only 1 size 40 or 41?), Terry bootie in black and the Naiya.

No 2nd cuts....


----------



## kham

Hi Ladies!! I need sizing help. Do you think I can fit a size 10/40 in the BA Powers? The vendor doesn't have 39 or 39.5. only 38.5 and 40. My sizing is as follows:

CL Greissimo- 39 (with a little heel slippage)
CL Patent Claudia -40
CL Lady Greiss -39 but a little close
CL Volnay-39 but a little close
CL Cork Yolanda-39 but close
CL Denim Pigalle - 39

Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Posh23

BellaShoes said:


> YAY!!! Congrats Posh!!!



Thanks Bella!  I'm so excited!!


----------



## Minette

Apologies in advance for continued gushing...!  Here is a modeling pic or 2 of my new black patent Maniacs and I am in LOVE!!!


----------



## Posh23

Those are lovely Minette!  Congrats!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are fab minette!!

Just a heads up, Mytheresa still has a 36.5 and 41 in Rose Gold 120mm Maniac's


----------



## Posh23

My Harrisons are shipping out tomorrow & should be here by the end of the week!  I'm so excited!  They're my very first pair of Atwoods!

*Bella* I have to admit, I've adored them since you posted yours!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Posh!! I hope you love them!


----------



## onebagatime

they look great on you! and looks very comfortable. put this on my wishlist. 



Minette said:


> Apologies in advance for continued gushing...! Here is a modeling pic or 2 of my new black patent Maniacs and I am in LOVE!!!


----------



## rock_girl

I  these!


----------



## rock_girl

BellaShoes said:


> Love the RB spiked bootie and peep toe!!!


 
Me too!    I think I may have found my RB pair of heels...


----------



## rock_girl

My apologies if this post is in the wrong thread.  Feel free to relocate it.

Good Morning BA Lovers!

I am smitten with Brian Atwood!    I am hoping to purchase my first pair of BAs off the *bay, and have a few questions:

1)  I was wondering if this is the appropriate place to post a link for authentication?  
2)  I need help with sizing the Harrisons (not sure if I need a 39 or 39.5).  

I have the following: 39.5 in CL New Simple 120s, 39 in CL Galaxy, Armadillo, and VPs, 38.5 in CL Bianca, and 38.5 in YSL Palais and 39 in YSL Mary Jane Tribute.  

I appreciate your help.  TIA!!!


----------



## rock_girl

^^ Scratch the authentication.  The seller accepted an offer late last night.


----------



## batwoodfan

rock_girl said:


> My apologies if this post is in the wrong thread. Feel free to relocate it.
> 
> Good Morning BA Lovers!
> 
> I am smitten with Brian Atwood!  I am hoping to purchase my first pair of BAs off the *bay, and have a few questions:
> 
> 1) I was wondering if this is the appropriate place to post a link for authentication?
> 2) I need help with sizing the Harrisons (not sure if I need a 39 or 39.5).
> 
> I have the following: 39.5 in CL New Simple 120s, 39 in CL Galaxy, Armadillo, and VPs, 38.5 in CL Bianca, and 38.5 in YSL Palais and 39 in YSL Mary Jane Tribute.
> 
> I appreciate your help. TIA!!!


 
Sounds like your "TTS" size is a 39 given that you take a 39.5 in New Simples (which run small), a 38.5 in Biancas (which run large) and a 39 in Tributes (which fit true-to-size). I would suggest a 39.5 in a Harrison (140mm), a 39.5 in a Maniac 140mm or a 39 in a Maniac 120mm. Hope this helps!

Also, we can definitely help authenticate *bay items!


----------



## sammix3

Lovely purchases everyone! Need more BAs! When is fall collection coming?


----------



## rock_girl

Thank you *batwoodfan*!  That helps a lot!!    And now the hard part...waiting for another pair of gray Harrisons to pop up in my size...


----------



## e.le

After going through this thread for a couple of months ... I finally decided to get not one, but two pairs of Brian Atwood shoes ... and I am madly in love with both!!!
















Thanks for letting me share ladies!!!!


----------



## sabrunka

Gorgeous shoes! I may also get the same black ones, except in the higher heel since my shop doesn't have the low ones .


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Congrats on the lovely shoes! Is that the Cappucino Nude?




e.le said:


> After going through this thread for a couple of months ... I finally decided to get not one, but two pairs of Brian Atwood shoes ... and I am madly in love with both!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!!!!


----------



## Windelynn

love all the new reveals.


----------



## lovechanel920

Shantel VanSanten


----------



## yazziestarr

Minette said:


> Apologies in advance for continued gushing...!  Here is a modeling pic or 2 of my new black patent Maniacs and I am in LOVE!!!


Then are so beautiful on you *Minette*!



e.le said:


> After going through this thread for a couple of months ... I finally decided to get not one, but two pairs of Brian Atwood shoes ... and I am madly in love with both!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ladies!!!!


congrats on 2 great pairs *e.le*!


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> i wanted to thank the absolutely wonderful *batwoodfan*  for helping me find these beautiful babies! nordstroms received way less pairs of the rose gold maniacs than they were promised and my order was cancelled :cry:... i was absolutely gutted when my usual trusty SA wasn't able to find me another pair. but *batwoodfan*, the angel she is , came to the rescue and let me know that she was returning her RG 120s to the Chicago store and "Operation Maniac" was born...
> 
> Presenting my Rose Gold Maniac 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in case anyone was wondering, my SA came up with the name "Operation Maniac".  *batwood* was kind enough to co-ordinate with me and have the shoes returned to Emily, someone my SA had worked with previously, to ensure that I would receive the shoes. Special thanks also to *batwoodfan*'s hubby for returning the shoes to Nordys!
> 
> so... Operation Maniac is complete and I am one happy camper. tPF rocks and *batwoodfan* is AWESOME!!!!!!


    YAY *Jesh*!! I'm so glad you were able to get your RG's!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so glad operation maniac was a sucess! *batwood *is truely a BA


----------



## jeshika

*yazzie*! are your smoke nudes here yet?


----------



## yazziestarr

there here!! just took some pics. uploading/editing/watermarking. 
I actually got them Saturday, ripped them out of the box and immediately wore them to parties all day. they were troopers! I was feeling under the weather the last couple days so I get to take pics till now.

stay tuned!


----------



## Posh23

Oh *Yazzie* I can't wait to see them!  Lucky girl!


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!! Yazzie, you scored the Smoke Nudes?! What was the final price??? I wanna SEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## yazziestarr

It might take a little while I really just took pics and I took a bunch of comparison pics as well.


BellaShoes said:


> OMG!! Yazzie, you scored the Smoke Nudes?! What was the final price??? I wanna SEEEEEEEEE!


yes! I jumped and BINed so $399. I was already in agony the couple hours I was trying to decide if they would fit worrying they would get snapped up I couldn't wait out the auction. They fit perfect!


----------



## Posh23

So glad they worked out for you Yazzie!  And what a steal!!


----------



## amusedcleo

yazziestarr said:


> there here!! just took some pics. uploading/editing/watermarking.
> I actually got them Saturday, ripped them out of the box and immediately wore them to parties all day. they were troopers! I was feeling under the weather the last couple days so I get to take pics till now.
> 
> stay tuned!



Ooh Yazzie...I can't wait to see!  Smoke nudes are always a great reveal!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Ok here are a couple pics of the shoes and some mod pics. I took some comparison pics to my other nudes but ill do those later. 
First let me say thank you again to *Batwoodfan *for posting them and reassuring me about the size i kept checking the auction like a crazy person even after I bought them to make sure I didnt mess anything up and I really got them...and to look at the pics These are a dream! 

The sellers pics were so much nicer than mine  but I didn't want to wait to get a chance to take them in natural light.






 Presenting my new-to-me
*SMOKE NUDE MANIAC 140s!*
shoe pics















no flash:


----------



## BellaShoes

$399?!?! 

The seller had NO idea what she had sitting in her closet...

*Yazzie*, they are fabulous.. truly!


----------



## yazziestarr

Some Mod pics





sorry this ones a little blurry




These arrived like an hour before I was leaving for a party Saturday so of course I put then on right away! I wore to an afternoon bridal shower then into NYC for a bachelorette/going away party (the bride is moving to Canada). I cannot believe I could wear these all day and night. I will admit after dancing a while I had to take them off and just danced barefoot on the banquette (woo woo!) but after all that I was able to put my feet back in them and walk to the car, albeit very slowly. Oh man, an avenue is an incredibly long walk after wearing any heels let alone 140s all day. you should have seen how many people passed me! But I am impressed they got me to my car and not all that painfully. I was expecting not to be able to walk and possibly having to steal cloth napkins and wrap them around my feet to not walk barefoot.  Brian Atwood! Love him! honestly cant think of another pair of comparable shoes I could have last this long in!

here a pic of me a little worse for the wear when I got home Sat. night:
Forever21 dress white house black market sweater


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats Yazzie!!! You lucky  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lucky girl! Fabulous modeling pics!


----------



## yazziestarr

BellaShoes said:


> $399?!?!
> 
> The seller had NO idea what she had sitting in her closet...
> 
> *Yazzie*, they are fabulous.. truly!



I know! I felt a little bad about it. they were really a steal! She really must not know how covetable these shoes were but I'm so thankful to her!

Thanks *Bella*!


----------



## Posh23

Congrats Yazzie!  Those are beyond stunning!  Such a great nude shade!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *NANI *and *Posh*!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

yazziestarr said:


> Some Mod pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry this ones a little blurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These arrived like an hour before I was leaving for a party Saturday so of course I put then on right away! I wore to an afternoon bridal shower then into NYC for a bachelorette/going away party (the bride is moving to Canada). I cannot believe I could wear these all day and night. I will admit after dancing a while I had to take them off and just danced barefoot on the banquette (woo woo!) but after all that I was able to put my feet back in them and walk to the car, albeit very slowly. Oh man, an avenue is an incredibly long walk after wearing any heels let alone 140s all day. you should have seen how many people passed me! But I am impressed they got me to my car and not all that painfully. I was expecting not to be able to walk and possibly having to steal cloth napkins and wrap them around my feet to not walk barefoot.  Brian Atwood! Love him! honestly cant think of another pair of comparable shoes I could have last this long in!
> 
> here a pic of me a little worse for the wear when I got home Sat. night:
> Forever21 dress white house black market sweater



I love them on you -- congrats on finding such great shoes at a fantastic price!


----------



## yazziestarr

ok so I went a little crazy taking pics. I took some comparison pics of my nude BAs and with my nude CL. I cant remember the names of the nudes for the dante and drama and the boxes are packed away or I would look them up for everyone. 

BAs:








BA compared to Louboutin Nude:


----------



## Minette

Yazzie -- great collection and the smoke nudes look beautiful on you!  Thanks for posting all the fun pics -- beautiful!


----------



## Posh23

yazziestarr said:


> ok so I went a little crazy taking pics. I took some comparison pics of my nude BAs and with my nude CL. I cant remember the names of the nudes for the dante and drama and the boxes are packed away or I would look them up for everyone.
> 
> BAs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BA compared to Louboutin Nude:


 *Yazzie* you have a great collection of nude styles!  They're all lovely!  And congrats on scoring two of the Atwood Holy Grails (well mine anyway ) - the amazing Dramas and now the Smoke Nudes (and 140s to boot!)  Love!


----------



## vivi11

Can anyone recommend any SA email that does international shipping? I'm looking for 1 pair of brian atwood shoe, and I hope the SA could locate one for me..


----------



## batwoodfan

YAY!!! I am so glad they arrived *Yazzie*!!! They look FAB on you!!! I am so happy you snatched those babies up! When I saw them on *bay, I said "OMFG! Smoke Nudes! _Somebody_ on TPF NEEDS to have these!" I am so so so happy for you! *Bella*, you are so right, the seller had NO idea what she had her hands on - UHG!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

yazzie-your nude collection is ah-mazinggggg! I dieeeeee!


----------



## couturequeen

Great post, *yazziestarr*. It's helpful to see all the nudes in one place. Those smoke nudes are hot!


----------



## BellaShoes

They are fab *Yazzie*!!! *batwoodfan*, she could have easily listed them for current retail (THE ROOM's current retail) and they would have sold! $399! You cannot even get the current season's nude in a 140mm for $399!


----------



## jenayb

*Yaz*!!! Beautiful!


----------



## yazziestarr

*Schnauzer*, *Minette*, *Posh*. *Batwood*, *ChocoAvantGarde*, *Couturequeen*, *Bella *and *Jenay *!!

I feel so lucky to have these and am so thankful for tpf and the wonderful people on here who make shoe dreams happen. (Sappy but true)


----------



## Posh23

*Yazzie* I'm a newbie here but I'd already have to agree w/ you... I adore this forum!  

Its been so quiet here today!  :tumbleweed:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*yazzie*- they are gorgeous, congrats on such a fabulous buy!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

In terms of comfort, would you ladies recommend the Powers or the Maniacs?


----------



## BellaShoes

^ They are basically the same shoe but the Power has a thicker heel.. although the pitch of the Power seems more forgiving.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

BellaShoes said:


> ^ They are basically the same shoe but the Power has a thicker heel.. although the pitch of the Power seems more forgiving.



Thank you!


----------



## Windelynn

i think everyone is waiting for the fall collection to come out 
ive been cheating on BAs lately


----------



## Posh23

Just got confirmation from the PO and my Harrisons will be here today!!


----------



## Windelynn

Posh23 said:


> Just got confirmation from the PO and my Harrisons will be here today!!



Super excited for you! Cant wait to see modelling pics


----------



## Posh23

Windelynn said:


> Super excited for you! Cant wait to see modelling pics


 
Thanks *Windelynn*!  I'll try to post them as soon as I can!


----------



## Posh23

I remember a couple of ladies looking for the Harrisons in the lovely gray shade and while browsing today I came across these two... both in really great condition!

Sizes 37 & 37.5:

- http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Ha...91828?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aab2de5f4
- http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-HA...59502?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item519936d8ee

Hope these help somebody track them down!


----------



## rock_girl

Posh23 said:


> I remember a couple of ladies looking for the Harrisons in the lovely gray shade and while browsing today I came across these two... both in really great condition!
> 
> Sizes 37 & 37.5:
> 
> Hope these help somebody track them down!


 
Thanks *Posh*!  I would  a pair of gray Harrisons!  Unfortunately, I need them in a 39.5  Maybe a pair will show up soon.

Can't wait to see your Harrison modeling pics!


----------



## BellaShoes

Looking forward to pics *Posh*!

*Rock_Girl*...definitely a 39.5, I think we are the same size and my Harrison's are 39.5 and 140mm... your pair will pop up on eBay... keep stalking!


----------



## Posh23

rock_girl said:


> Thanks *Posh*!  I would  a pair of gray Harrisons! Unfortunately, I need them in a 39.5  Maybe a pair will show up soon.
> 
> Can't wait to see your Harrison modeling pics!


 
You will definitely find a pair for sure!  I waited so long until they popped up on *bay recently and I pounced!  I'm sure a pair will pop up soon... I'll keep my eyes peeled for you!


----------



## Posh23

Ok.. without further delays, here are my brand new gray _Harrison 140s_!  

Reveal... without flash..


----------



## Posh23

And here are a couple with flash!  They are such a gorgeous shade of gray and the back makes me melt !  So glad I didn't let the tiny little scuff (which I honestly don't even notice) keep me from grabbing them!  They were an absolute steal!


----------



## Posh23

And last but not least, here's a couple modeling shots...

They will have their first outting next week at a formal retirement party.. so excited to wear them!  They're my first pair of BAs and I totally understand what all of you adore so much!  I think I'm gonna be in trouble..














Thanks for all of your help with them everyone (sizing, scuff issues...) and for letting me share!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

^^ let me be the first to say-congrats! the back of that shoe is everythingggg! They look sooooo freakin' high! I joined the BA club last month..welcome!


----------



## Posh23

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> ^^ let me be the first to say-congrats! the back of that shoe is everythingggg! They look sooooo freakin' high! I joined the BA club last month..welcome!



Thank you!    They are def higher than what I'm used to but shockingly comfy!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks *dezy*!


----------



## yazziestarr

Posh23 said:


> And last but not least, here's a couple modeling shots...
> 
> They will have their first outting next week at a formal retirement party.. so excited to wear them!  They're my first pair of BAs and I totally understand what all of you adore so much!  I think I'm gonna be in trouble..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of your help with them everyone (sizing, scuff issues...) and for letting me share!!


oh I almost forgot how much I love the color on these!!! Congrats *Posh *the look amazing on you!!!


----------



## Windelynn

loving the harrisons on you POSH! Love love love! Work it !!!


----------



## rock_girl

It was so much fun going through this entire thread...so many beautiful collections!  Y'all have amazing taste in shoes!   


Posh23 said:


> You will definitely find a pair for sure! I waited so long until they popped up on *bay recently and I pounced! I'm sure a pair will pop up soon... I'll keep my eyes peeled for you!



*Posh* - Congrats!  The Harrison's are _TDF_, wear them in good health!!  Funny story, but I think that was the very same pair I was stalking.  :giggles:  So happy they've become your precious!


BellaShoes said:


> Rock_Girl...definitely a 39.5, I think we are the same size and my Harrison's are 39.5 and 140mm... your pair will pop up on eBay... keep stalking!



*Bella* - Yup, we are the same size!  I love how your Alison pumps turned out, very sophisticated in black.


yazziestarr said:


> ok so I went a little crazy taking pics. I took some comparison pics of my nude BAs and with my nude CL. I cant remember the names of the nudes for the dante and drama and the boxes are packed away or I would look them up for everyone.



*Yazzie *- Thank you for posting the comparison of BA nudes... :urock:  I've been unlucky with finding a good nude to suit me in CLs, and am hoping to have better luck with BA.  Congrats on the smoke nude  Maniacs !


----------



## rock_girl

batwoodfan said:


> My fifth Atwood purchase was the Black Suede "Loca" 120mm pump. From the Spring 2010 collection. I came across this shoe (on sale!) as I began a deeper _hunt_ for online BA stockists. Fits TTS. Purchased @ Hu's.


 
*Batwood* - Ah, the *Loca* ...in any color it is such a fun shoe!   Is the transition from leather to plastic on the sides noticeable?  It seems like it has the potential to rub a foot raw... I've seen a few pairs on the *bay pop up in my size, but haven't pulled the trigger because of the mixed materials.


----------



## Minette

Posh, wow!  Gorgeous!!  Do those shoes come in 120?  140 is just too high for me...  But they are gorgeous on YOU -- enjoy them!


----------



## BellaShoes

Posh! Congrats, they are fabulous!!!


----------



## Posh23

So, so much... *Yazzie, Windelynn, rock_girl, Minette,* and *Bella*!!  

Sorry for the overload of photos but I couldn't help myself... I really adore them !

*rock_girl*: I hope I didn't step on any toes !  I had no idea someone else was interested in them!  I will definitely keep my eyes out for another pair for you! 

*Minette*: I don't remember ever seeing them in 120s, but if I do I'll definitely let you know!


----------



## Windelynn

im still waiting to get my DONNAs , hopefully this weekend i can make the trip to Buffalo to get them!


----------



## jeshika

Great addition, *posh23*! I hope someday i'll find them in my size!!!!!


----------



## rock_girl

Posh23 said:


> *rock_girl*: I hope I didn't step on any toes ! I had no idea someone else was interested in them! I will definitely keep my eyes out for another pair for you!


 
That's so sweet, no squished toes here!  I am so very excited for you!!  Promise to post outfit pics...?  That way I'll have plenty of ideas on how to wear mine, when I find them.


----------



## Posh23

Windelynn said:


> im still waiting to get my DONNAs , hopefully this weekend i can make the trip to Buffalo to get them!



Oh I love the Donnas!  Hopefully you bring them home soon!! They are so so pretty!


----------



## Posh23

Thank you *Jeshika*!  Keep stalking those sites for them and I'm sure they will show up!  It took me some time but they finally popped up!



rock_girl said:


> That's so sweet, no squished toes here!  I am so very excited for you!!  Promise to post outfit pics...?  That way I'll have plenty of ideas on how to wear mine, when I find them.



I'm glad I didn't upset you hun!  I'll definitely keep my eyes out for you!  I'm always browsing for 39s & 39.5s and if I see them I'll let you know!  As for the outfit post, next week I'll try to take a picture of their debut for ya!  I think the Harrisons with a simple LBD and a cute clutch would be good for a retirement party... Hopefully!


----------



## batwoodfan

rock_girl said:


> *Batwood* - Ah, the *Loca* ...in any color it is such a fun shoe!   Is the transition from leather to plastic on the sides noticeable?  It seems like it has the potential to rub a foot raw... I've seen a few pairs on the *bay pop up in my size, but haven't pulled the trigger because of the mixed materials.


 
My Locas haven't rubbed my foot differently than any other of my shoes. During cold weather months I wore black tights with my black Locas. I am waiting for summer weather to break out my lavender Locas!


----------



## batwoodfan

*Posh23* congrats on your Harrisons!

*Windelynn* any new BA purchases recently! I know you've been pondering a few.. ahem... quilted Maniacs... ahem...


----------



## batwoodfan

If anyone is looking for Maniac 140mm pumps, Bergdorf Goodman has them! For some reason it isn't listed under their Brian Atwood link, but they are on the site!!!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26Ntt%3DBrian%2BAtwood%26_requestid%3D3856


----------



## Windelynn

batwoodfan said:


> *Posh23* congrats on your Harrisons!
> 
> *Windelynn* any new BA purchases recently! I know you've been pondering a few.. ahem... quilted Maniacs... ahem...



Hey batwoodfan, lol i keep eyeing them but i've been cheating like crazy on BAs buying crazy blue wedges from Theyskens theory, Alexander wang etc this whole time waiting to go pick up my Donnas.

I do go check everyday to make sure  my size is still available. Lol desparate much? I have a big trip to Italy coming up so trying to be a good girl. Lets hope it is still there when im back.


----------



## Windelynn

Elyse walker has 30% off Dantes in nude all sizes and bunch of others...
http://www.elysewalker.com/store/BRIAN-ATWOOD-44814-P.html


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> Elyse walker has 30% off Dantes in nude all sizes and bunch of others...
> http://www.elysewalker.com/store/BRIAN-ATWOOD-44814-P.html


 
Nice catch!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Windelynn said:


> Elyse walker has 30% off Dantes in nude all sizes and bunch of others...
> http://www.elysewalker.com/store/BRIAN-ATWOOD-44814-P.html


 

all sizes but 42... when will these boutiques learn!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh, that is too bad... All of these early deep discounts on the current collection does not bode well for the Fall/Winter collection.


----------



## Posh23

batwoodfan said:


> *Posh23* congrats on your Harrisons!
> 
> *Windelynn* any new BA purchases recently! I know you've been pondering a few.. ahem... quilted Maniacs... ahem...



Thank you *Batwoodfan*!!


----------



## batwoodfan

*Windelynn* - have you had the chance to try on the Nude Patent "Wagner" heels at The Room yet? How is the fit? TIA!


----------



## yazziestarr

Hi BA people! Just stopping in to say Happy Friday!


----------



## Windelynn

batwoodfan said:


> *Windelynn* - have you had the chance to try on the Nude Patent "Wagner" heels at The Room yet? How is the fit? TIA!



omg so sorry i keep forgetting! I'll do my best to try them on next week.
On another note, i picked up my Donnas today. Im in total love. NO really serious love.


----------



## Windelynn

[URL="[URL=http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/Windelynn/?action=view&current=IMG-20110521-00412.jpg][IMG]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/Windelynn/th_IMG-20110521-00412.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL=http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/Windelynn/?action=view&current=IMG-20110521-00415.jpg]
	
[/URL][/URL]Im sharing pics of my Donnas here..
[URL=http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/Windelynn/?action=view&current=IMG-20110521-00414.jpg]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/Windelynn/?action=view&current=IMG-20110521-00412.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## amusedcleo

Absolutely gorgeous Windelynn!  Love the Donna's...they look A-Mazing on you


----------



## sammix3

Love the donnas, Congrats Windelynn!


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Windelynn!


----------



## Posh23

Windelynn said:


> [URL="[URL=http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/Windelynn/?action=view&current=IMG-20110521-00412.jpg][IMG]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/Windelynn/th_IMG-20110521-00412.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL=http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/Windelynn/?action=view&current=IMG-20110521-00415.jpg]
> 
> [/URL][/URL]Im sharing pics of my Donnas here..
> [URL=http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/Windelynn/?action=view&current=IMG-20110521-00414.jpg]
> 
> [/URL]
> [URL=http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y266/Windelynn/?action=view&current=IMG-20110521-00412.jpg]
> 
> [/URL]



Windelynn they are amazing... One of my fave styles!!  And they look gorgeous on you!  Wear them in great health!


----------



## sammix3

Extra extra! Was just at saks and these are some of the colors they're getting for the maniacs in fall:

Fuschia suede, black suede, black quilted patent, cognac patent, purple suede, Africa suede, burgundy patent, and I think there may be a couple more but I don't remember


----------



## Minette

WOW, thanks Sammix!  I'm absolutely loving my black patent Maniacs and I was hoping they are making them for Fall, too.  I'm so happy at how comfy this shoe is and I've been debating getting the nude color from Saks...  I love the gold, too just not sure how much use I would get from a gold shoe!

Anyway, my report back after wearing my Maniacs is that they are very comfortable, easy to wear and I've received tons of compliments!


----------



## babyontheway

sammix3 said:


> Extra extra! Was just at saks and these are some of the colors they're getting for the maniacs in fall:
> 
> Fuschia suede, black suede, black quilted patent, cognac patent, purple suede, Africa suede, burgundy patent, and I think there may be a couple more but I don't remember



Thanks sammi- I can't wait for the quilted!  Hopefully there won't be product delays like rose gold


----------



## BellaShoes

Wow, the colors sound fab!

Footcandy still has plenty of Atwoods at 30% off as does Elyse Walker!


----------



## glamgal09

sammix3 said:


> Extra extra! Was just at saks and these are some of the colors they're getting for the maniacs in fall:
> 
> Fuschia suede, black suede, black quilted patent, cognac patent, purple suede, Africa suede, burgundy patent, and I think there may be a couple more but I don't remember


 
Sammi, thanks for posting!  I'm super interested in the black quilted and the cognac.  Obviously, though, I'm hoping the leopard Powers are put into production as well.


----------



## batwoodfan

*Windelynn* your Donnas are FAB!

*sammix3* did Saks say if their Maniacs will be 120mm or 140mm or a little of both?


----------



## BellaShoes

glamgal! Your avatar!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

*RED ALERT* NEW BA STYLES ADDED TO SAKS.COM!!!!!!!

Gold snakeskin Powers!
Leopard Maniacs!
Purple Suede Maniacs!
More!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...94911931&bmUID=j0s.jK9&catID=2534374306418049


----------



## sammix3

Thanks Batwood! Ahh my poor wallet! Oh and they were 120s from what I remember. That purple..

ok I just got purple suede CLs.. but they're two totally different purple! What should I do?

And what do you ladies think about the leopard calf hair maniacs? $825.. the price is a little steep for Brian Atwood..


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

... Nordies just issued their presale lookbook and a few BA's are on sale, including Orange Shiny Calf and Vendetta (dark purple) Maniacs 120s - sizes very limited. If you need a terrific SA (who sent this information out ASAP), PM me


----------



## yazziestarr

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Batwood! Ahh my poor wallet! Oh and they were 120s from what I remember. That purple..
> 
> ok I just got purple suede CLs.. but they're two totally different purple! What should I do?
> 
> And what do you ladies think about the leopard calf hair maniacs? $825.. the price is a little steep for Brian Atwood..


Whoa! thats a serious price increace...theres's no way mine were $825.


----------



## glamgal09

BellaShoes said:


> glamgal! Your avatar!!!!


 
Bella, do you like?  I see the leopard Maniacs at Saks, thanks to batwoodfan, but I was hoping for something in the 140mm range.


----------



## yazziestarr

Could a BA expert confirm these are authentic ( They look good to me but maybe wait for an experts confirmation as I am no expert at these things)

and if they are good *SOMEONE POUNCE  ON THESE*!  
*Drama 38.5*
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Nu...88275?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b9ad2f53
*** note it says superficial marks on heel. ***


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> Could a BA expert confirm these are authentic ( They look good to me but maybe wait for an experts confirmation as I am no expert at these things)
> 
> and if they are good *SOMEONE POUNCE  ON THESE*!
> *Drama 38.5*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Nu...88275?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b9ad2f53
> *** note it says superficial marks on heel. ***


 
they look like the real-deal to me too! plus the seller has excellent feedback from the looks of it!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

yazziestarr said:


> Could a BA expert confirm these are authentic ( They look good to me but maybe wait for an experts confirmation as I am no expert at these things)
> 
> and if they are good *SOMEONE POUNCE  ON THESE*!
> *Drama 38.5*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Nu...88275?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b9ad2f53
> *** note it says superficial marks on heel. ***





batwoodfan said:


> they look like the real-deal to me too! plus the seller has excellent feedback from the looks of it!



It DEFINITELY looks like a great deal -- I checked it out even though I have a pair, just in case  Good luck to the lucky gal that snags these!!

...I thought it was funny that the ad has the designer listed as DAVID ATWOOD. I wonder if it's his brother


----------



## yazziestarr

^ ha! I didn't even notice that


----------



## yazziestarr

YAY! I hope someone on here grabs them...Ive been racking my brain trying to think of who's a 38.5. Potential shoe twins!


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> Could a BA expert confirm these are authentic ( They look good to me but maybe wait for an experts confirmation as I am no expert at these things)
> 
> and if they are good *SOMEONE POUNCE ON THESE*!
> *Drama 38.5*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Nu...88275?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b9ad2f53
> *** note it says superficial marks on heel. ***


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


>


YAY! OMG how could I forget this is in your size range... giant d'oh! Good luck girl I hope you get them!


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> YAY! OMG how could I forget this is in your size range... giant d'oh! Good luck girl I hope you get them!


 
Duh!


----------



## Minette

I love the purple suede Maniacs!  But I also love the nude and the gold!  If you could only get one, which would you choose??  (I think I just love ALL Maniacs!)


----------



## lvusr1

Yay! Just pre-ordered the Orange Maniacs from Nordies! PM me for SA Info. Most sizes still left.


----------



## onebagatime

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ... Nordies just issued their presale lookbook and a few BA's are on sale, including Orange Shiny Calf and Vendetta (dark purple) Maniacs 120s - sizes very limited. If you need a terrific SA (who sent this information out ASAP), PM me


 
Can anybody share a pic of the VENDETTA pump? i am instrested in a purple but never heard of this color. Tried on line, didn't find anything. thanks!


----------



## onebagatime

Minette said:


> I love the purple suede Maniacs! But I also love the nude and the gold! If you could only get one, which would you choose?? (I think I just love ALL Maniacs!)


 

I'd go for the purple! it's so pretty and will stand out! although i normally don't like suede, but i really like this purple pump!


----------



## Posh23

yazziestarr said:


> Could a BA expert confirm these are authentic ( They look good to me but maybe wait for an experts confirmation as I am no expert at these things)
> 
> and if they are good *SOMEONE POUNCE ON THESE*!
> *Drama 38.5*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-Nu...88275?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b9ad2f53
> *** note it says superficial marks on heel. ***


 
Oh my gosh *Yazzie*!  What a find!  But if only they were a 39.5 instead!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Duh!



So didja?


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Oh, man have I been seriously MIA from the Brian Atwood Forums (so gad to be back)! I confess that I have been cheating on Brian with Christian as of late! But, there seems to be a tug-of-war going on with my wallet since I just splurged on four pairs of Atwood's! Could not resist! Atwood's and Louboutin's are my top fav shoe designers with a little YSL Tribtoo's thrown in for a perfect mix!

So excited about all this Fall/Winter Atwood intel though ladies, keep it comin'!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

QueenOfHeels said:


> Oh, man have I been seriously MIA from the Brian Atwood Forums (so gad to be back)! I confess that I have been cheating on Brian with Christian as of late! But, there seems to be a tug-of-war going on with my wallet since I just splurged on four pairs of Atwood's! Could not resist! Atwood's and Louboutin's are my top fav shoe designers with a little YSL Tribtoo's thrown in for a perfect mix!
> 
> So excited about all this Fall/Winter Atwood intel though ladies, keep it comin'!



Your shoe closet sounds very similar to mine although after I cheated with Msr. Louboutin, everything else has seemed so short in comparison! But as I'm not loving the Fall collection, I am wandering back  

This site is anathema to my attempts of curbing my spending.


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> So didja?


 
She said no BIN. 

Attention everyone who's a 38.5 - don't bid on those!


----------



## Windelynn

EEEE those dramas are crazy priced. I would never sell mine, never ever ever!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Your shoe closet sounds very similar to mine although after I cheated with Msr. Louboutin, everything else has seemed so short in comparison! But as I'm not loving the Fall collection, I am wandering back
> 
> This site is anathema to my attempts of curbing my spending.



How did I have such a gut feeling that we would be shoe twinsies! 

So short in comparison indeed girl! :lolots:

I myself am not head-over-heels (pun intended) with the Pre-Fall Collection myself, knock on wood, although I have been adding quite a few Loubi's just the same! 

I totally know what you mean in regards to our lovely TPF--couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## jenayb

Ack I wish these were my size. 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Harrison-Grey-Maniac-Chain-Pumps-NIB-37-7/31355542


----------



## BellaShoes

You'd probably need a 39 in the Harrison Jenay... mine are a 39.5 to my true 39 CL size.


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> You'd probably need a 39 in the Harrison Jenay... mine are a 39.5 to my true 39 CL size.



Probably... Shucks!


----------



## BellaShoes

They will pop up... 39 seems to make appearances more often


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Does anyone have any intel as to whether or not a Brian Atwood Maniac 140mm in Metallic Silver Specchio (as seen on Emma Roberts) is currently being or will be released in the future?


----------



## jenayb

WHY are people already bidding up those Dramas? GAH I cannot stand eBay rookies.


----------



## lkrp123

extra 25% off BA sale at intermix!! The 25% off is applied once you put in your cart!

http://www.intermixonline.com/category/warehouse+sale/shoes+-+handbags.do


----------



## babyontheway

^^why can't they have my size???


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> WHY are people already bidding up those Dramas? GAH I cannot stand eBay rookies.



... I always bid my max whenever I find something that I want but am not like CRAZY about... that way, if I lose, it's no biggie and I don't have to worry the auction at all. Maybe that makes me a rookie but it works - sometimes  Especially when I don't want it to


----------



## Windelynn

boooo no sizes for me


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^I'm half "boo" and half "yay"  

I didn't really like the black Dante because the heel felt so much shorter than what I generally wear but at that price, I was thinking maybe the nude wouldn't have been a bad choice. I'm glad the decision has been taken away from me


----------



## deango

Rose Byrne in Maniac Smoke Nude


----------



## BellaShoes

Just wanted to make sure you all knew about Intermix... looks like old news by now.


----------



## BellaShoes

hey *windelynn*! I did not know you were @dulcecalzatura!!!!


----------



## Posh23

Hey everybody!  I was just browsing again and came across a couple of really cute pairs.

In case anyone is interested:

- Brand new _Audra_s - 7.5 (so cute!): http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-B...50257?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2310e5c9f1
- Pre-loved _Dante_s - 39.5 (an auction but at a great price so far!): http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-SE...60455?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a10dd3b07
- Brand new rose gold _Maniac 120_s - 37: http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-BRIAN...35173?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item336808bcc5
- Black patent _Zenith 140_s - 37.5: http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-14...23910?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27bb2402a6
- Pre-loved _Helix_ boots - 37.5 (love this style - wish they were my size!): http://cgi.ebay.com/AMAZING-BRIAN-A...34844?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a74b3d7c


----------



## NANI1972

Posh23 said:


> Hey everybody! I was just browsing again and came across a couple of really cute pairs.
> 
> In case anyone is interested:
> 
> - Brand new _Audra_s - 7.5 (so cute!): http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-B...50257?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2310e5c9f1
> - Pre-loved _Dante_s - 39.5 (an auction but at a great price so far!): http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-SE...60455?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a10dd3b07
> - Brand new rose gold _Maniac 120_s - 37: http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-BRIAN...35173?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item336808bcc5
> -* Black patent Zenith 140s - 37.5: **http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-140mm-Zenith-Pump-Black-Patent-Size-39-/170643423910?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27bb2402a6*
> - Pre-loved _Helix_ boots - 37.5 (love this style - wish they were my size!): http://cgi.ebay.com/AMAZING-BRIAN-A...34844?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43a74b3d7c


 Note there is only a stock pic in the auction. Ask for more pics to verify authenticity.

Edit: Seems seller is a TPF member. But I would still want pics to see the condition of the shoes.


----------



## sammix3

Red maniacs available at saks.com!


----------



## Posh23

NANI1972 said:


> Note there is only a stock pic in the auction. Ask for more pics to verify authenticity.
> 
> Edit: Seems seller is a TPF member. But I would still want pics to see the condition of the shoes.


 
*Nani *I agree with you about wanting to see more photos - definitely a must for the person/people interested in buying them for sure!


----------



## deango

The "Helena" is on sale for $335 at Yoox right now!!!






http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRIAN+ATWOOD/dept/previewwomen/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44315164NK/sts/sr_previewwomen80


----------



## amusedcleo

Yoox also has black Helix in black in size 38.5 for $425


----------



## Windelynn

BellaShoes said:


> hey *windelynn*! I did not know you were @dulcecalzatura!!!!



lol hi BELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Windelynn

deango said:


> The "Helena" is on sale for $335 at Yoox right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRIAN+ATWOOD/dept/previewwomen/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/44315164NK/sts/sr_previewwomen80



ok i want these now!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

The Helena are so pretty!


----------



## rock_girl

*Windelynn *- _LOVE_, *LOVE*, LOVE the Donnas on you!  Congrats on such a stunning pair of BAs!!


----------



## rock_girl

deango said:


> The "Helena" is on sale for $335 at Yoox right now!!!
> 
> http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRIA...7/rr/1/cod10/44315164NK/sts/sr_previewwomen80


 
I *LOVE* the Helena... would a 39 fit me or be too small?


----------



## BellaShoes

^Atwood peep toes are odd. I bought the Wagner in a 39 and my toe barely peeped it was all shoe, no toe... if they accept exchanges/returns, go for it!


----------



## smittens

Hey tpf'ers,

I found these shoes on intermix and was wondering if they'd fit me.
I dont have any BA's yet.
im a 36 1/2 in most shoes, CL, ysl,gucci,dior. im sometimes a 37 though.
What do you think?
its a 140mm heel and from what ive read, the consensus is going up 1/2 a size, there is a 36 1/2 left only.

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...python+platform+slingbacks.do?sortby=ourPicks

thx!


----------



## Windelynn

Hey Rockgirl thanks for the compliments!

I picked up the Quilted black maniacs yesterday. THey are my first maniacs and they are soo comfy but I had to size up 38.5 as the 38 were just a bit too tight. The high shine of the patent makes the quilting looks so subtle! 




Love them. Also batwoodfan I tried on the wagners for you and they fit true to size. I tried the 38 and they were nice and snug.


----------



## sammix3

Congrats Windelynn! They're super cute!



Windelynn said:


> Hey Rockgirl thanks for the compliments!
> 
> I picked up the Quilted black maniacs yesterday. THey are my first maniacs and they are soo comfy but I had to size up 38.5 as the 38 were just a bit too tight. The high shine of the patent makes the quilting looks so subtle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them. Also batwoodfan I tried on the wagners for you and they fit true to size. I tried the 38 and they were nice and snug.


----------



## mrsMP

OMG these are TDF! Congrats! 

Where did you find them?




Windelynn said:


> Hey Rockgirl thanks for the compliments!
> 
> I picked up the Quilted black maniacs yesterday. THey are my first maniacs and they are soo comfy but I had to size up 38.5 as the 38 were just a bit too tight. The high shine of the patent makes the quilting looks so subtle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them. Also batwoodfan I tried on the wagners for you and they fit true to size. I tried the 38 and they were nice and snug.


----------



## amusedcleo

Windelynn said:


> Hey Rockgirl thanks for the compliments!
> 
> I picked up the Quilted black maniacs yesterday. THey are my first maniacs and they are soo comfy but I had to size up 38.5 as the 38 were just a bit too tight. The high shine of the patent makes the quilting looks so subtle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them. Also batwoodfan I tried on the wagners for you and they fit true to size. I tried the 38 and they were nice and snug.



Windelynn...those quilted maniacs are stunning!  I'm so envious


----------



## amusedcleo

BellaShoes said:


> ^Atwood peep toes are odd. I bought the Wagner in a 39 and my toe barely peeped it was all shoe, no toe... if they accept exchanges/returns, go for it!



Bella I agree completely!  I have both the Debra due and the Harris in my usual BA size and neither one seems to be a true peep...my toes stop short of where they should peep.  So instead of seeing my toes you see only shoe!


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats on the quilted!  They look beautiful


Windelynn said:


> Hey Rockgirl thanks for the compliments!
> 
> I picked up the Quilted black maniacs yesterday. THey are my first maniacs and they are soo comfy but I had to size up 38.5 as the 38 were just a bit too tight. The high shine of the patent makes the quilting looks so subtle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them. Also batwoodfan I tried on the wagners for you and they fit true to size. I tried the 38 and they were nice and snug.


----------



## BellaShoes

amused, it's wild, all I saw was shoe, no toes!

windelynn, congrats, they are fab!


----------



## Windelynn

Thanks All. By the way the Wagners are really gorgeous and they fit so well! They were soooo comfortable and I really wanted them too but i did not want to pay 850+ for them


----------



## jeshika

*Windelynn*, i love love love love love the quilted maniacs! i can't wait for them to be released in the US!


----------



## Windelynn

OH big news alert ladies. The ROOM is having their annual spring sale starting this Friday Jun3. I wont be here for it, but can definitely check it out when im back from my trip. 
For those interested, usually the price is 40% off and BAs are included!!! 

I wonder if the WAGNERS are going to be in that list? If anyone in Toronto can check it out, please post!!!!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

Windelynn said:


> OH big news alert ladies. The ROOM is having their annual spring sale starting this Friday Jun3. I wont be here for it, but can definitely check it out when im back from my trip.
> For those interested, usually the price is 40% off and BAs are included!!!
> 
> I wonder if the WAGNERS are going to be in that list? If anyone in Toronto can check it out, please post!!!!



OMG *Windelynn*, thanks for all the intel girl!  And, just btw, the Brian Atwood Black Patent Quilted Maniac's are TDF on you!!


----------



## sammix3

mytheresa just got in purple/berry suede felinis and black suede maniacs


----------



## carlinha

hello ladies,

i know this is a shot in the dark... but i just saw this pair of shoes and i am absolutely IN LOVE.  someone told me it is by Brian Atwood, a style called "Helena" and from Fall 2010.  is this true?!  is there ANY WAY in hell i would still be able to find a pair in size 36, and if yes, could you point me towards any leads?  thank you so much!!!


----------



## sabrunka

Read back one page or two and you will see your answer carlinha!


----------



## carlinha

sabrunka said:


> Read back one page or two and you will see your answer carlinha!



OMG THANK YOU!!! my heart stopped for a minute while the yoox page loaded, but none in my size (36)


----------



## jenayb

DANG those Maniacs on the bay went up $300 in a matter of 10 seconds!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> DANG those Maniacs on the bay went up $300 in a matter of 10 seconds!



any luck on the Dramas??


----------



## jenayb

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> any luck on the Dramas??



Lol. I meant to type Drama - not Maniac. 

No luck. They were at $415 with 16 seconds left. I threw in a bid of $550. They went for over $700. 

It's ok. I just found my destiny on Bluefly.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jenaywins said:


> Lol. I meant to type Drama - not Maniac.
> 
> No luck. They were at $415 with 16 seconds left. I threw in a bid of $550. They went for over $700.
> 
> It's ok. I just found my destiny on Bluefly.



I'm not surprised. That shoe is like crack


----------



## r6girl2005

I'm really new to these shoes but does anyone know where I can find the Lilac Wagners in the peep toe? My SA at Nordies told me they don't carry that style. I have been having dreams about these shoes!

TIA!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi there, do you mean the Berry Felini? http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/felini-suede-peep-toes.html


----------



## r6girl2005

This is the one

http://brianatwood.com/wagner-p-10.html


----------



## ringing_phone

I'm super excited, I scored nude Maniacs for 40% off!


----------



## r6girl2005

..


----------



## jenayb

ringing_phone said:


> I'm super excited, I scored nude Maniacs for 40% off!


----------



## Windelynn

ringing_phone said:


> I'm super excited, I scored nude Maniacs for 40% off!



Ohhh do share ?? From where??


----------



## ringing_phone

Holts 40% off sale- I was surprised they were included!


----------



## kham

Net-a-porter is having their End of Season Sale. Maniacs, Powers, and Dantes, along with other styles (and designers) at 40% off. Enjoy!!


----------



## lkrp123

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/81111

DRAMA for $264!

WHO WEARS an 41.5??????????? Duke?


----------



## yazziestarr

**SALE Alert** (dont know if this was posted yet)

There are some atwoods on sale on saks including felinis martinas dantes fionas  suede powers and maniacs...
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/search/EndecaSearch.jsp?Ns=P_306418049_sort&Ns=P_306418049_sort&bmUID=j16Qcb1&N=1553%20306418049+4294954305

Im debating the black patent martina......but Id really like to be a good girl and wait for the fall shoes.


----------



## legaldiva

Where can I find the cork Debra slingbacks?  TIA ... I've been looking for cork pumps for so many seasons!


----------



## BellaShoes

WOW, did someone get the Dramas on outnet? They were 140mm!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sooooo, I am going to strass my Alisons  A partial strass like Anne Hathaway's Fiona's on the Academy Awards....


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Sooooo, I am going to strass my Alisons  A partial strass like Anne Hathaway's Fiona's on the Academy Awards....
> 
> shoesist.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/anne_hathaway-brian_atwood2.jpg



Those are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Aren't they fabulous *SCrazy*? I figure I might as well do something fun with those Alison's...


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

honestly, they're beyond fabulous - I don't even have an adjective. Strassing is probably among the most annoying things I've ever done (still not done with flat #2!) but THAT shoe is worth it. I can't wait to see the results!!


----------



## lkrp123

BellaShoes said:


> Sooooo, I am going to strass my Alisons  A partial strass like Anne Hathaway's Fiona's on the Academy Awards....
> 
> shoesist.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/anne_hathaway-brian_atwood2.jpg





These will be... AMAZE!!!!!!!


----------



## Windelynn

BellaShoes said:


> Sooooo, I am going to strass my Alisons  A partial strass like Anne Hathaway's Fiona's on the Academy Awards....
> 
> shoesist.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/anne_hathaway-brian_atwood2.jpg



Oh that is such a good idea!!!!! I can't wait to see your end product!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous! Keep in mind I am doing the Alison, not the Fiona... but we will see how it turns out!


----------



## sammix3

Can't wait to see it Bella. Where do you buy the crystals and is there some kind of "how to" guide on strassing your shoes?


----------



## BellaShoes

I buy them online, use EC6000 glue and learned to strass from the DIY CL thread!


----------



## 50wishes

Just ordered a pair of Nude Power Suede on sale at Saks.  Hope the order gets fulfilled!  So excited


----------



## QueenOfHeels

BellaShoes said:


> Sooooo, I am going to strass my Alisons  A partial strass like Anne Hathaway's Fiona's on the Academy Awards....
> 
> shoesist.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/anne_hathaway-brian_atwood2.jpg



OMG, *Bella*, totally rockin' idea girl! 

I fell in love with these myself as soon as I saw them on Annie's feet during the Academy Awards presentation!  I went nuts looking for these delectable babies everywhere until I realized, duh, they were special order and custom made--silly me!  Although, that certainly didn't take away from the fact that I, secretly, wanted to strangle both her stylist, Rachel Zoe, and the man behind the brand himself for not putting these into production for the rest of us ladies! :devil::cry:

Can't wait to see how these look on your Black Alison's!!  I know they're not the Fiona, but I think your DIY pair will give Annie's Strassed Fiona's a run for their money! haha, pun intended!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

BellaShoes said:


> I buy them online, use EC6000 glue and learned to strass from the DIY CL thread!



If you don't mind me asking, what website(s) have you used to purchase the swarovski strass crystals from that you like? I haven't had too much luck in the past finding them for some reason.  TIA!


----------



## sammix3

Magenta suede Wagner on mytheresa. Love the color!


----------



## Windelynn

i scored purple maniacs 140mm!!!!!!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

you are tearing it up *Windelyn*!!





Windelynn said:


> Im sharing pics of my Donnas here..


i love the donnas on you! so ditvontease-esque sexy!



Windelynn said:


> Hey Rockgirl thanks for the compliments!
> 
> I picked up the Quilted black maniacs yesterday. THey are my first maniacs and they are soo comfy but I had to size up 38.5 as the 38 were just a bit too tight. The high shine of the patent makes the quilting looks so subtle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them. Also batwoodfan I tried on the wagners for you and they fit true to size. I tried the 38 and they were nice and snug.





Windelynn said:


> i scored purple maniacs 140mm!!!!!!!!


Congrats! where did yo find the 140?


----------



## yazziestarr

Some BAs on sale on neiman marcus including the 120(?) Terninator
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=0&st=s&Ntt=atwood&_requestid=43902


----------



## couturequeen

Got my patent maniacs in vendetta! It's a pretty blue with a hint of purple.


----------



## onebagatime

couturequeen said:


> Got my patent maniacs in vendetta! It's a pretty blue with a hint of purple.


 
So pretty! i bought the same one from Nordie on line, haven't received it yet. The SA said she can price adjust it for me when it goes on sale tomorrow. Do you mind to share where did you get it, and did you get any discount? 

I love the color! thanks for the pic, can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## couturequeen

onebagatime said:


> So pretty! i bought the same one from Nordie on line, haven't received it yet. The SA said she can price adjust it for me when it goes on sale tomorrow. Do you mind to share where did you get it, and did you get any discount?
> 
> I love the color! thanks for the pic, can't wait to receive mine!



Thanks. I got mine from Nordies as well. i believe they are the only store with this color - I didn't see them elsewhere.


----------



## sammix3

Congrats couturequeenand onebagatatime - I wanted the vendetta maniacs but they were sold out.. I'd buy them even at full price but they were long gone..


----------



## Fran0421

AMAZING!!! Gorgeous colour. Congrats 



couturequeen said:


> Got my patent maniacs in vendetta! It's a pretty blue with a hint of purple.


----------



## Fran0421

They are amazing. Best of luck finding them carlinha . I hope they are yours soon. 



carlinha said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> i know this is a shot in the dark... but i just saw this pair of shoes and i am absolutely IN LOVE.  someone told me it is by Brian Atwood, a style called "Helena" and from Fall 2010.  is this true?!  is there ANY WAY in hell i would still be able to find a pair in size 36, and if yes, could you point me towards any leads?  thank you so much!!!


----------



## Minette

CoutureQueen -- your Maniacs are beautiful and they look sooo pretty on you!  I LOVE the color.  Great find!


----------



## Windelynn

Thanks Yazzie, i got them from the room.
couturequeen and onebagatime we will be shoe twins with the vendettas! I love the color!


----------



## Windelynn

Im on a serious BA shoe ban now....until fall comes out!!!!!!!!


----------



## batwoodfan

Windelynn said:


> Im on a serious BA shoe ban now....until fall comes out!!!!!!!!


 
Were the Wagners on sale? If so do you remember how much?


----------



## batwoodfan

I think everyone can afford 2 minutes of their day to watch this video!

http://youtu.be/P3WGx6NBxN4


----------



## angelcove

^Thank you for posting.  I enjoyed it very much; wished I were there.  BA is such a CUTIE!


----------



## sammix3

Thanks for posting the video Batwood! I loved the patent turquoise and pink suede maniacs!

I need some advice ladies.. so I've been buying 35.5 for my 120 maniacs, and the length is fine at first, but after they stretch, my heels start to slip. Should I continue getting the 35.5 or should I go with the 35?


----------



## sammix3

rred patent maniacs are here.. they're a really nice lipstick red, but I don't think I'll be keeping them.


----------



## jeNYC

sammix3 said:


> rred patent maniacs are here.. they're a really nice lipstick red, but I don't think I'll be keeping them.


 

i love that red!  how come u dun want to keep them?


----------



## sammix3

I think I want some CLs in red hehe. And I like the pink suede that's coming out for fall at saks and the patent turquoise. As of right now, I won't be keeping them. I may rebuy them later.. who knows.. too many shoes I want!


----------



## Windelynn

batwoodfan said:


> Were the Wagners on sale? If so do you remember how much?


 

Batwoodfan theres been some changes in just a day, they let go of my SA but the lady on the phone said that the Wagners are on sale and only one size in my 38  that she reserved for her client! *****! LOL.

price was around 850 with 40% off.


----------



## 50wishes

The red maniacs are gorgy!


----------



## yazziestarr

batwoodfan said:


> I think everyone can afford 2 minutes of their day to watch this video!
> 
> http://youtu.be/P3WGx6NBxN4


 
are those zebra audras??

See this is why I love BA. I'm not a leopard person, love it on others hate it on me but got a pair of leopard maniac. Same with zebra, havent seen any I really like or that I could at all pull off the here comes Mr. Atwood and look who needs zebra!! (and pretty much everything else in that video...how can 2 short minutes do so much potential damage?) 

...my will is strong, my wallet is closed, I do not want to shop....


----------



## yazziestarr

sammix3 said:


> rred patent maniacs are here.. they're a really nice lipstick red, but I don't think I'll be keeping them.


Sammix can you tell me the name of the red on the box? I'm wondering if its the same as the powers. They look redder.


----------



## sammix3

yazziestarr said:


> Sammix can you tell me the name of the red on the box? I'm wondering if its the same as the powers. They look redder.



Yazzie they are very bright, its hard for me to capture the color since I'm in the office. The box says "vernice chic rosso". Is it the same as the red powers? I'll try to take better pics later.


----------



## yazziestarr

sammix3 said:


> Yazzie they are very bright, its hard for me to capture the color since I'm in the office. The box says "vernice chic rosso". Is it the same as the red powers? I'll try to take better pics later.



Thanks Sammix! the powers were "Blason" red.


----------



## theonefreshkid

Windelynn - I love the purple maniacs!! They're gorgeous congrats.  Do you know whether they are on sale for 40%?  



Windelynn said:


> Thanks Yazzie, i got them from the room.
> couturequeen and onebagatime we will be shoe twins with the vendettas! I love the color!


----------



## Minette

Sammix I love your red Maniacs!  That's a great color!!  YUM.


----------



## sammix3

Now you guys are making me feel bad for wanting to return them... must be good and return them!


----------



## LScott

Hello!
I was wondering if anyone had more information on the Quilted Maniac reissuing. I know The Room has a few pairs, but was wondering if any other stores (particularly in the US) were going to carry them. Any info/theorizing/advice is much appreciated. Thanks ladies!


----------



## kham

Ladies, 

Intermix online has BRIAN ATWOOD Black T-Strap Platform Stiletto Sandals on sale for $239.

sizes: 36.5, 38.5, 39, 39.5, and 40

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...eyword=brian+atwood&sortby=newArrivals&page=1


----------



## sammix3

saks will be getting them. I saw it in their lookbook 



LScott said:


> Hello!
> I was wondering if anyone had more information on the Quilted Maniac reissuing. I know The Room has a few pairs, but was wondering if any other stores (particularly in the US) were going to carry them. Any info/theorizing/advice is much appreciated. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Windelynn

theonefreshkid said:


> Windelynn - I love the purple maniacs!! They're gorgeous congrats. Do you know whether they are on sale for 40%?


 
Holts has the 120mm on sale for 40%, and I'm going to swap my 140mm for 120mms. I have way too many 140mms. Lol
The Room has them on sale for 40% off too starting tomorrow! (140mm)

CRAZY GO GET THEM!


----------



## Windelynn

LScott said:


> Hello!
> I was wondering if anyone had more information on the Quilted Maniac reissuing. I know The Room has a few pairs, but was wondering if any other stores (particularly in the US) were going to carry them. Any info/theorizing/advice is much appreciated. Thanks ladies!


 
You must get these!!!


----------



## sammix3

Windelynn - do you know if holts ship to the us? And can you recommend a good SA?



Windelynn said:


> Holts has the 120mm on sale for 40%, and I'm going to swap my 140mm for 120mms. I have way too many 140mms. Lol
> The Room has them on sale for 40% off too starting tomorrow! (140mm)
> 
> CRAZY GO GET THEM!


----------



## sammix3

Oh and the red maniacs are definitely going back.. they're huge! I definitely need to start getting 35 instead


----------



## Windelynn

sammix3 said:


> Windelynn - do you know if holts ship to the us? And can you recommend a good SA?



Hello Sammix, the reds are wonderbar !!!! I need me some reds too. 
I dont know if Holts have many sizes of the Brian Atwood left. The nudes are all gone! I know with the purple maniacs, there isnt many sizes left 
Unfortunately i dont have a good SA there


----------



## indi3r4

Hello ladies,
I'm officially waiting for my first BA.. cappuccino maniac!!


----------



## yazziestarr

woo hoo! congrats *indi*!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Holts ships to the US but shipping is $100 USD


----------



## sammix3

$100 shipping?? Forget it.

Anyways, I was just at saks and looked at their lookbook again, they'll have patent burgundy maniacs also.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yep, when the SA told me this, I replied 'really, why?' he replied 'because it's a pain in the ass to ship to the US'....


----------



## onebagatime

onebagatime said:


> So pretty! i bought the same one from Nordie on line, haven't received it yet. The SA said she can price adjust it for me when it goes on sale tomorrow. Do you mind to share where did you get it, and did you get any discount?
> 
> I love the color! thanks for the pic, can't wait to receive mine!


 
update: i received my shoes today, absolutely love it! and the best part, Nordi price matched for me so i got it at 40% off! will try to post pics later.


----------



## LScott

Sammix3....thanks for the info! Do you know if Saks will carry the 120mm height? Most of the Maniacs I have seen on Saks are the 120, so I hope these will be as well.

Windelynn....those quilted Maniacs on you are divine!!! They are lovely, but I don't know if I can pull off the 140mm without embarrassing myself (by either falling or walking funny).


----------



## sammix3

LScott said:


> Sammix3....thanks for the info! Do you know if Saks will carry the 120mm height? Most of the Maniacs I have seen on Saks are the 120, so I hope these will be as well.
> 
> Windelynn....those quilted Maniacs on you are divine!!! They are lovely, but I don't know if I can pull off the 140mm without embarrassing myself (by either falling or walking funny).



I'm pretty sure all the maniacs at saks are 120mm.


----------



## BellaShoes

^Yes indeed, at least for 2010/2011 Fall-S/S collections all are 120mm


----------



## couturequeen

Naya Rivera of Glee wearing purple suede Felini.







Jennifer Lopez wearing Donna.


----------



## Windelynn

damn you donnas in NUDE! Damn you!!!!!!!!!! Lol, i really like them.


----------



## Posh23

Purple suede Maniacs new in at Net-A-Porter today:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/167352


----------



## Posh23

Windelynn said:


> damn you donnas in NUDE! Damn you!!!!!!!!!! Lol, i really like them.



:lolots: I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## dessertpouch

Grey Milena @ Intermix: http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...ather+chain+heel+platform.do?green=6275080003

At time of post the following sizes were showing as available: 36.5, 37, 38, 38.5, 39.5

With extra 40% off of warehouse sale items, price = $197.40 + tax (free ship with $150+ purchase)


----------



## Windelynn

Posh i really like your harrisons.


----------



## batwoodfan

Say hello to "Monster" - part of the BA Resort 2012 collection - that's what I call a platform!


----------



## sammix3

Wow.. that's a little extreme for me.


----------



## Windelynn

batwoodfan said:


> Say hello to "Monster" - part of the BA Resort 2012 collection - that's what I call a platform!


 

wow its just crazy!!!! not for me!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yuck, I don't like it at all.


----------



## yazziestarr

it looks like it has a mouth...the better to eat you with!

I do like the details of it...the heel, the rope? detailing, what looks like a soft fuzzy lining.


----------



## deango

Blake Lively in "Zenith" Black Satin


----------



## Woozy

Hey girls, Im having a hard time breaking these BA Maniac shoes in. I think its the elastic at the back. Do you girls take it out? or have any tricks?


----------



## QueenOfHeels

batwoodfan said:


> Say hello to "Monster" - part of the BA Resort 2012 collection - that's what I call a platform!


 
Like Mr. Atwood's attempt to venture outside of his comfort zone and design something different _and_ at a higher heel height , but...._this _ (I don't even have the words to describe ) is just simply too too much, IMHO! 

I can see the print on my future epitaph now: "Girl Eaten Alive By Monster Shoes!" 

Maybe our 'Mother Monster' Lady GaGa will wear them....they were clearly named after her, no?!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

QueenOfHeels said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what website(s) have you used to purchase the swarovski strass crystals from that you like? I haven't had too much luck in the past finding them for some reason.  TIA!


 
NM *Bella*, answered my own silly question thanks to the CL DIY Thread!  Thanks anyways though and sorry if I was being annoying :shame:!


----------



## shockboogie

Hi ladies! Was wondering if you can help me with my Atwood sizing. I'm a US TTS 37.5 (Prada) but wear 38 in CLs. What size should I get in the Dantes? Can I rock a 37.5? Or should I even go up to a 38.5? I think I've tried the Maniacs on and I took a 38 in those. Any advice would be great. Thanks ladies!!! xo


----------



## batwoodfan

shockboogie said:


> Hi ladies! Was wondering if you can help me with my Atwood sizing. I'm a US TTS 37.5 (Prada) but wear 38 in CLs. What size should I get in the Dantes? Can I rock a 37.5? Or should I even go up to a 38.5? I think I've tried the Maniacs on and I took a 38 in those. Any advice would be great. Thanks ladies!!! xo



For my Dantes I went up .5 from my TTS size. My Dantes are the black patent version. I'm pondering the Nude Nappa version as we speak and I may go TTS in those since they will likely stretch a bit.

My guess for you would be to take a 38 in the Dantes. Were the Maniacs you tried a 120mm heel or 140mm heel?


----------



## BellaShoes

*Shock*, I would recommend .5 size up from your truest CL size in the Dantes.


----------



## shockboogie

batwoodfan said:


> For my Dantes I went up .5 from my TTS size. My Dantes are the black patent version. I'm pondering the Nude Nappa version as we speak and I may go TTS in those since they will likely stretch a bit.
> 
> My guess for you would be to take a 38 in the Dantes. Were the Maniacs you tried a 120mm heel or 140mm heel?



Thank you dear! The maniacs I tried were 120s only.


----------



## shockboogie

BellaShoes said:


> *Shock*, I would recommend .5 size up from your truest CL size in the Dantes.



Thank you for your advice!


----------



## batwoodfan

BellaShoes said:


> I am waiting for the Nude Dante to go on sale so I can buy them back



*Bella* did you get your Nude Dantes back yet? Hope you are well!


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> oh and here's a pic of my BA shelf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Dante 140, Leopard Calf Hair maniac 120, Cappocino Nude Patent Powers, The loves of my life, Black Patent Dante 140, and The Blason Red Patent Powers



*Yazzie* how does the fit compare between your Nude Nappa Dantes and your Black Patent Dantes? Have the nappa version stretched at all? My black patent are a 36 and I can only find good sale nude nappa Dantes in a 35.5 - do you think it might work?


----------



## Minette

So I just returned from my cobbler -- had to have my left black patent Maniac shoe stretched as my left foot is a tad wider than my right and the toe box was pinching a little.  Anyway, the stretching worked perfectly.  I'm so happy!  He did a "light stretch" as he says, so as not to rip the patent. 

Anyway, he also told me that this is one of the BEST, well made platform shoes he's seen.  He was going on and on about it -- the quality of the leather sole, the structure of the shoe and platform,  the quality of the patent leather -- he couldn't say enough good things about this shoe, ending with, "I bet you really paid for it, too."  I told him I got mine on sale 

So I just wanted to pass along what one cobbler of 30 years has to say about BA shoes!


----------



## yazziestarr

batwoodfan said:


> *Yazzie* how does the fit compare between your Nude Nappa Dantes and your Black Patent Dantes? Have the nappa version stretched at all? My black patent are a 36 and I can only find good sale nude nappa Dantes in a 35.5 - do you think it might work?




So I think length wise you might be able to do the 35.5, its just the toed box that might be a problem. It's so weird and I probably just have weird feet but for me the toe box on the nude was so different and more difficult to manage than the black. I cant figure out why they look the same to me they just feel so different.


----------



## jeNYC

I'm new to BA...is the *Donna* a classic or seasonal?  I just love this pair!


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome JeNYC!!! Seasonal... the only true classic (year after year) is the Maniac.


----------



## jeNYC

BellaShoes said:


> Welcome JeNYC!!! Seasonal... the only true classic (year after year) is the Maniac.


 
sooo sad


----------



## BellaShoes

I know... and they went on super sale in January but were snapped up pretty fast.


----------



## rock_girl

*Rose Gold Maniac* - 120mm - Size 39 - Lovely tPFer!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-ROSE-GOLD-MANIAC-120mm-NEW-39-tPF/37229572 

_This is my first time posting an auction - if I've placed it incorrectly, please let me know and I'll re-post where appropriate. _


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brian Atwood 50% off at 
Elyse walker


----------



## batwoodfan

Brian Atwood Black Zenith 140mm pumps sz 38.5 (not my auction) BIN $310

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-De...32443?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aac11dfbb


----------



## legaldiva

The Milena at Intermix are already gone?!


----------



## legaldiva

Oh, wait--someone must have bought them all because now they are listed on Ebay!!!


----------



## yazziestarr

batwoodfan said:


> Brian Atwood Black Zenith 140mm pumps sz 38.5 (not my auction) BIN $310
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-De...32443?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aac11dfbb



your're the best! I put in an offer, I would've BINed but sale season has been brutal on my wallet and its not over yet.

If anyone else is looking at these feel free to BIN or bid around me...as much as I want them I feel Ive snatched up so many BA goodies with the help of this thread I won't be too greedy.


----------



## LexLV

Hi Ladies, I just ordered the Maniac Cotton-Covered Leather Pumps with Floral Detail in black(basically eyelet lace covered maniac) on Saks.  I ordered the YSL tribtoos in black (not patent) yesterday, and so I kind of wanted a bit of a different black pump.  Do you ladies like this style??  I can always return it if I don't end up loving it, but would appreciate any insight.  This will be my first pair of BAs.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492709271&bmUID=j2isFw5


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

LexLV said:


> Hi Ladies, I just ordered the Maniac Cotton-Covered Leather Pumps with Floral Detail in black(basically eyelet lace covered maniac) on Saks.  I ordered the YSL tribtoos in black (not patent) yesterday, and so I kind of wanted a bit of a different black pump.  Do you ladies like this style??  I can always return it if I don't end up loving it, but would appreciate any insight.  This will be my first pair of BAs.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492709271&bmUID=j2isFw5



Very ladylike!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Very ladylike!



Agreed!  Extremely classy and timeless too! Second *SCrazy* on this!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

So....has anyone heard/seen/have any updated intel regarding the upcoming F/W 11 Brian Atwood Collection (not counting the style's that have already been talked about/shown previously on this thread)??

Just a thought, but thinking we could use an individual Brian Atwood F/W 11 Picture's Only Collection Thread similar to the one on the Christian Louboutin Forum (seeing as how popular Brian Atwood has become and the devoted TPF following he has quickly amassed)!   

What do you think *Bella*?


----------



## Posh23

Brand new Donnas size 39 - $589:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-NIB-Brian-A...13493?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53e7f70e35

The only pair I've seen pop up in a long time!


----------



## yazziestarr

so the zeniths went for less than my offer...not much less but less


----------



## deango

LexLV said:


> Hi Ladies, I just ordered the Maniac Cotton-Covered Leather Pumps with Floral Detail in black(basically eyelet lace covered maniac) on Saks.  I ordered the YSL tribtoos in black (not patent) yesterday, and so I kind of wanted a bit of a different black pump.  Do you ladies like this style??  I can always return it if I don't end up loving it, but would appreciate any insight.  This will be my first pair of BAs.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492709271&bmUID=j2isFw5



Here is Megan Fox in that shoes


----------



## LexLV

thanks deango! i'm not sure that i'm loving them  they should be here tomorrow though so i'll see how the black looks IRL.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

deango said:


> Here is Megan Fox in that shoes



...all that surgery and she's like two years younger than me. I wonder how much of her face actually moves


----------



## batwoodfan

Gray Nappa Harrisons just popped-up on the Outnet!!!
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/81114 - size 8 - $420

Madi suede pumps - sz 9.5 - $278 - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/81112

Helix (120mm) boots - sz 9.5 & 11 - $290.50 - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/81115

Balletto Sandals - sz 9.5 & 10 - $625.50 - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/81118


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> so the zeniths went for less than my offer...not much less but less


 
What's up with that???


----------



## batwoodfan

Black Patent Brian Atwood "Tori" pumps (sz 38) for $220 at DecadesTwo.1 - no longer produced! F/W 2008 shoe!

http://www.decadestwo1.com/shop/viewproduct/2315


----------



## rock_girl

Brian Atwood Black Patent Maniac 140mm pumps sz 39.5 BIN $625

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220800528600&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Brian Atwood Nude Patent Maniac 140mm pumps sz 39.5 BIN $825

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220800527609&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Trusted seller!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Brian Atwood silk Maniacs on NAP - $240!!!


----------



## rock_girl

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Brian Atwood silk Maniacs on NAP - $240!!!


 
Those would make a lovely wedding shoe, especially with a little strass added.    Too bad I'm already hitched...


----------



## BellaShoes

^ There is always vow renewal


----------



## Minette

Went to Saks NYC today -- the Shoe Dept with its own zip code   I died.  Went to heaven and tried to keep my feet on earth... Sale going on but of course, Maniacs not on sale but I've been longing for the nudes after having the black patents, so I bought them.  And here are my pics!







 And some modeling pics:
















And here is one of each -- black and nude!


----------



## sammix3

Congrats minette! Super cute!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Minette said:


> Went to Saks NYC today -- the Shoe Dept with its own zip code   I died.  Went to heaven and tried to keep my feet on earth... Sale going on but of course, Maniacs not on sale but I've been longing for the nudes after having the black patents, so I bought them.  And here are my pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some modeling pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is one of each -- black and nude!



Both are terrific! Congratulations!!


----------



## BellaShoes

CUTE!!!! And were those Valentino espadrilles on sale?!?!?!


----------



## Minette

Bella ...  sorry no   I saw them there in both black and white but they weren't on sale...

A ton of Louboutins on sale but none of those that grabbed me.  There was a stunning -- and I do mean STUNNING pair of pre-fall Miu Miu high heel, peep toe in suede with a suede bow, purple, dark green or grey that are TDF.  Would have bought them on the spot after trying them but too big and they didn't have my size in stock and not till Sept.    GORGEOUS shoe!  

I was there for 3 hours trying every shoe in the store.  This is one SERIOUS Shoe dept.!  had am amazing SA --  I think I tried 100 pairs today... 

Schnauzer  -- thanks


----------



## Minette

thank you Sammi


----------



## NANI1972

rock_girl said:


> Brian Atwood Black Patent Maniac 140mm pumps sz 39.5 BIN $625
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220800528600&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> Brian Atwood Nude Patent Maniac 140mm pumps sz 39.5 BIN $825
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220800527609&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> Trusted seller!


  Also on Bonz

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-Brian-Atwood-BLACK-Patent-Maniac-140mm-Sz39-5/37461158 $499 OBO

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-Brian-Atwood-Nude-Patent-Maniac-140mm-Sz39-5/37402051 $699


----------



## BellaShoes

*Fabulous and New Harrisons!!!! *$599 OBO!! Size 37 lovely seller too...

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Harrison-Grey-Maniac-Chain-Pumps-NIB-37-7/31355542


----------



## Windelynn

Liking all the new shoe reveals on here!


----------



## QueenOfHeels

QueenOfHeels said:


> So....has anyone heard/seen/have any updated intel regarding the upcoming F/W 11 Brian Atwood Collection (not counting the style's that have already been talked about/shown previously on this thread)??
> 
> Just a thought, but thinking we could use an individual Brian Atwood F/W 11 Picture's Only Collection Thread similar to the one on the Christian Louboutin Forum (seeing as how popular Brian Atwood has become and the devoted TPF following he has quickly amassed)!
> 
> What do you think *Bella*?



Bumpity bump bump, bumpity bump bump....


----------



## NANI1972

Helix 9.5 $290.50



http://www.theoutnet.com/product/81115


----------



## NANI1972

Price drop on fabulous shoes from a wonderful tPFer!!!

VHTF Nude Maniac 140 $599

VHTF Black Maniac 140 $399

Get 'em before they are gooooooone ladies!


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> Price drop on fabulous shoes from a wonderful tPFer!!!
> 
> VHTF Nude Maniac 140 $599
> 
> VHTF Black Maniac 140 $399
> 
> Get 'em before they are gooooooone ladies!


 D'oh! Forgot to post links! Sorry, busy day at work.

VHTF Nude Maniac 140 $599
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-Brian-Atwood-Nude-Patent-Maniac-140mm-Sz39-5/37402051

VHTF Black Maniac 140 $399
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/RARE-Brian-Atwood-BLACK-Patent-Maniac-140mm-Sz39-5/37461158


----------



## batwoodfan

Rose Gold Maniacs on NAP for $324 - size 41!!!
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/101801


----------



## batwoodfan

^^^ a size 35.5 was available too but at the time of this posting, it was sold out :ninja:


----------



## batwoodfan

BNIB Brian Atwood Black Patent "Donna" pumps sz 39 BIN: $589
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-NIB-Brian-A...43210?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item53e80e65aa

Used (but look in really good condition) Brian Atwood "Drama" pumps sz 37.5 opening bid of 140GBP ($240)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Pa...01319?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27bc0ea6a7

neither auction are mine!


----------



## indi3r4

my first BA.. Maniac in Cappuccino.. I should've get a 40.5 as this one is slightly big.. but I'm gonna try and make it work!


----------



## yazziestarr

Congrats *indi*!! That's a great first BA!


----------



## Minette

Shoe Twins!    I hope you love them!  I do


----------



## boxermomof2

I just bought a pair of leopard snakeskin Hamptons from Saks. I've been debating over these shoes from the first day they were released, the new sale priced pushed me over the edge!
I hope they fit! 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...0C11A0EB6F&Ntt=brian+atwood&N=0&bmUID=j2_bH8F


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

boxermomof2 said:


> I just bought a pair of leopard snakeskin Hamptons from Saks. I've been debating over these shoes from the first day they were released, the new sale priced pushed me over the edge!
> I hope they fit!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...0C11A0EB6F&Ntt=brian+atwood&N=0&bmUID=j2_bH8F



Good luck with the fit! The moccasins look SOOOO comfortable! And the exotic skin is gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## batwoodfan

Amber Heard in Baby Pink Satin "Maniac" pumps


----------



## batwoodfan

Rosario Dawson in Black Satin with gold toe "Wagner" pumps


----------



## batwoodfan

Kristen Stewart in Black Satin "Carla" pumps


----------



## batwoodfan

Dasha Zhukova in Tan Nappa "Maniac" pumps


----------



## batwoodfan

Emma Roberts in Black Patent "Dante" pumps


----------



## batwoodfan

Fergie in Neon Green "Yves" pumps - this color is part of the Resort 2012 collection and should be available in November


----------



## batwoodfan

Jennifer Aniston in Black Satin "Teodora" pumps (Fall 2011 collection) as seen in July 2011 Marie Claire


----------



## batwoodfan

Eva Longoria in Black Suede "Marlo" pumps (and Victoria Beckham Dress).


----------



## batwoodfan

Demi Moore in Rose Gold "Maniac" pumps


----------



## angelcove

Batwood, love all the pix you posted!!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

batwoodfan said:


> Demi Moore in Rose Gold "Maniac" pumps



Anyone know whose clutch she is holding?


----------



## batwoodfan

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> Anyone know whose clutch she is holding?



I'm pretty sure it's a VBH clutch (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34184#)

Oscar de la Renta jacket.


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

batwoodfan said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a VBH clutch (http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34184#)
> 
> Oscar de la Renta jacket.



Thank you! It's very pretty!


----------



## boxermomof2

I love the neon green pumps!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

boxermomof2 said:


> I love the neon green pumps!



me too!! My first thought was if I could get away with them and, sadly, the answer is no. I'm just not that fly


----------



## onebagatime

modeling pics of my purple maniacs that i scored at 40% from Nordie!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

onebagatime said:


> modeling pics of my purple maniacs that i scored at 40% from Nordie!



Congrats! They're a beautiful color and you matched them perfectly!


----------



## onebagatime

Thanks, SchnauzerCracy! I feel lucky too that I happend to see my size the other day on line and later on, the SA adjusted the price for me^^


----------



## babyontheway

They look beautiful on you!  We will be shoe twins, I just shipping notification from Nordstroms


onebagatime said:


> modeling pics of my purple maniacs that i scored at 40% from Nordie!


----------



## BellaShoes

Perfection!!! Congrats *onebagatime*!


----------



## onebagatime

Thank you, *Bellashoes*!

Thanks and congrats to you too *babyontheway*--it's very comfy and i LOVE the color! not only it goes with neutrals, it goes with other bright colors too. For example, i have this 3.1 phillip lim fuchsia dress, it goes well with the purple pumps too! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/which-dress-fushcia-or-black-661062.html
btw, sorry for off the topic, i decided to keep the fuchsia dress on this thread and never regret!


----------



## jeshika

quilted maniacs to be available at Nordys... smallest size available is a 36.


----------



## jenayb

I can't understand why these are just sitting, or why the seller doesn't have the same size as me. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Ha...57935?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aab9cc52f


----------



## Windelynn

Poor jenaywins! Wish it were ur size!!!!


jenaywins said:


> I can't understand why these are just sitting, or why the seller doesn't have the same size as me.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Ha...57935?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4aab9cc52f


----------



## jenayb

Windelynn said:


> Poor jenaywins! Wish it were ur size!!!!


 
 Sniff sniff - thanks babe!



Nah, like I need another pair of shoes, right!?


----------



## boxermomof2

I need your opinion.....

Would you wear rose gold with this brick color? 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98044
I've been dying to buy this dress and Saks marked it down to a price I couldn't pass up.


----------



## couturequeen

boxermomof2 said:


> I need your opinion.....
> 
> Would you wear rose gold with this brick color?
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98044
> I've been dying to buy this dress and Saks marked it down to a price I couldn't pass up.



I think that would be a stunning combo!


----------



## onebagatime

boxermomof2 said:


> I need your opinion.....
> 
> Would you wear rose gold with this brick color?
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98044
> I've been dying to buy this dress and Saks marked it down to a price I couldn't pass up.


 
i think it's totally fine--it's better than the black shoes that NAP put on. SHow us a pic!


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks! I hope the dress fits. I ordered TTS (Saks rec & a online reviewer) vs NAP's one size down.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

boxermomof2 said:


> I need your opinion.....
> 
> Would you wear rose gold with this brick color?
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/98044
> I've been dying to buy this dress and Saks marked it down to a price I couldn't pass up.


 

omg I think that would be an amazing combo! I've been looking everywhere for a burnt orange look to go with my RGMs! Great find-I say a definite go!


----------



## boxermomof2

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> omg I think that would be an amazing combo! I've been looking everywhere for a burnt orange look to go with my RGMs! Great find-I say a definite go!




I've been looking for a burnt orange too!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Did they mention when the quilted maniacs would be available for purchase?  

PS sorry about them not carrying your size!  Hopefully Saks will!



jeshika said:


> quilted maniacs to be available at Nordys... smallest size available is a 36.


----------



## Windelynn

AmyNJacob said:


> Did they mention when the quilted maniacs would be available for purchase?
> 
> PS sorry about them not carrying your size!  Hopefully Saks will!



Damn i guess I should value my Quilted Maniacs more!


----------



## jeshika

AmyNJacob said:


> Did they mention when the quilted maniacs would be available for purchase?
> 
> PS sorry about them not carrying your size!  Hopefully Saks will!



Not sure. I will ask my SA and get back to you!


----------



## lawchick

I am loving Brian Atwood shoes and I sat down and read this entire thread the other day. I tried to order the classic Maniac when Footcandy had a sale a while back but my order was canceled. 
I was lucky enough to score the last pair of Dantes from NAP and when they arrived yesterday sadly I cannot keep them. The shoe does not fit the shape of my foot. I am so sad. I feel destined to admire BA shoes from afar.


----------



## BellaShoes

Sorry *Lawchick*... drop by Saks (not sure if you are SoCal or NorCal) their sale Atwoods are all an extra 25% off... try sizing 1/2 size up.


----------



## lawchick

BellaShoes said:


> Sorry *Lawchick*... drop by Saks (not sure if you are SoCal or NorCal) their sale Atwoods are all an extra 25% off... try sizing 1/2 size up.



My nearest Saks is an hour and a half away.    I was just in NYC and I found BAs at Intermix and Saks but they only had a couple of styles available and they weren't any that I had to have.  I found a lot of slingbacks, suede and patent and none of those were what I was looking for.  My Dantes are my size they just don't fit the shape of my foot well.  I am considering keeping them because they are so gorgeous.  They were on sale after all.  I'm torn.


----------



## Windelynn

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnj7mtaZlJ1qiosnmo1_500.jpg

CHECK OUT THESE GOLD POWERS!!!!!!! love!


----------



## deango

BA Black Quilted Maniac 120, and Nude Zenith 120 are available at Madison
http://madisonstyle.com/


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

I just found out that the New Orleans Saks is starting to carry BA


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Windelynn said:


> http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnj7mtaZlJ1qiosnmo1_500.jpg
> 
> CHECK OUT THESE GOLD POWERS!!!!!!! love!


 

I loveeee Golddddd! Isn't that veeerd! *doin Austin Powers Goldfinger claps* lol These are beautifulll!


----------



## babyontheway

Zoinks-thanks for posting!  I think the quilted looks better in the 140 heel, I think I may pass on these  Somehow, they look very grammy like to me


deango said:


> BA Black Quilted Maniac 120, and Nude Zenith 120 are available at Madison
> http://madisonstyle.com/


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

^ I didn't like them in person either.

I wore the Dramas again today -- their second outing . I can't believe I've been so unfair to them... they're such a dreamy shoe and I just forgot all about them! This is why I need a display cabinet - I have the memory of a goldfish 











Sad news though: we couldn't find street parking next to the restaurant and DH was hungry so he chose to park across the street and as I was crossing, the heel got caught in a crack and I damaged the patent leather. Of course, I blame DH for the shoddy parking job


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous SCrazy!


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous SCrazy!



You're so sweet - thank you! They're such beautiful shoes and if it weren't for you, I wouldn't have them -- thank you!


----------



## sobe2009

onebagatime said:


> modeling pics of my purple maniacs that i scored at 40% from Nordie!



Love them!! Congratulation, they look amazing on you. I wish, I could find them...


----------



## sobe2009

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I didn't like them in person either.
> 
> I wore the Dramas again today -- their second outing . I can't believe I've been so unfair to them... they're such a dreamy shoe and I just forgot all about them! This is why I need a display cabinet - I have the memory of a goldfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news though: we couldn't find street parking next to the restaurant and DH was hungry so he chose to park across the street and as I was crossing, the heel got caught in a crack and I damaged the patent leather. Of course, I blame DH for the shoddy parking job



Beautiful shoes, gorgeous legs


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

sobe2009 said:


> Beautiful shoes, gorgeous legs



You're far too kind - thank you


----------



## onebagatime

Pretty! and love the glimpse of your skirt/dress too hope your cobbler can fix the heels for you!



SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I didn't like them in person either.
> 
> I wore the Dramas again today -- their second outing . I can't believe I've been so unfair to them... they're such a dreamy shoe and I just forgot all about them! This is why I need a display cabinet - I have the memory of a goldfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news though: we couldn't find street parking next to the restaurant and DH was hungry so he chose to park across the street and as I was crossing, the heel got caught in a crack and I damaged the patent leather. Of course, I blame DH for the shoddy parking job


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

onebagatime said:


> Pretty! and love the glimpse of your skirt/dress too hope your cobbler can fix the heels for you!



Thank you! You're so sweet!! I asked my Saks SA and there isn't a good cobbler anywhere in NOLA so I guess I'll wait until I go to a bigger city and take them with me. New Orleans is so provincial


----------



## batwoodfan

Love the Dramas on you *SchnauzerCrazy*!

Some Chicago BA news- Saks on Michigan Ave is FINALLY stocking BAs! 

In stock now:
All Maniac 120s:
Rose Gold Specchio
Black Patent Quilted
Black Suede
Fuchsia Suede
Nude Patent
Black Patent

Two styles on sale (in various sizes):
Black Patent Erika t-strap heels
Red Patent Martina ankle strap heels


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

batwoodfan said:


> Love the Dramas on you *SchnauzerCrazy*!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## shoegrl756

Just ordered the Coffee Powers from Saks for $200! I can't wait. They are gorgeous! I sold my first pair of Atwoods because I just didn't enjoy the style and they were ill-fitting. Ahhh I'm so excited!


----------



## BellaShoes

I was thinking of grabbing those too *shoegrl*, congrats!


----------



## indi3r4

I was contemplating all day about that suede coffee power and finally took the plunge!  I only have 1 BA, Cappuccino Maniac in size 41. Had the 40.5 (since its suede I thought they'll stretch) in my cart for awhile and when I was ready to purchase, it's gone so I took a 41. I should be okay, right?


----------



## shoegrl756

BellaShoes said:


> I was thinking of grabbing those too *shoegrl*, congrats!



Grab em! They're fabulous. I'm picturing wearing them in fall with lots of tights, knee highs and cardis. I can't wait.


----------



## sammix3

New on NAP today:

-Black quilted maniacs
-Leopard harrisons
-Lolitas


----------



## sammix3

New at Nordstrom.com

-Maniacs in chinotto, cognac, and botanic
-Maniacs in black quilted
-Lepoard powers?


----------



## Posh23

*Sammix *you beat me to it   I was just about to post these!  All sizes are still available as of right now!



sammix3 said:


> New on NAP today:
> 
> -Black quilted maniacs
> -Leopard harrisons
> -Lolitas


----------



## jeshika

sammix3 said:


> New on NAP today:
> 
> -Black quilted maniacs
> -Leopard harrisons
> -Lolitas



thanks *sammix*, i just ordered the quilted maniacs in my size. muahaha... take that, nordstroms!


----------



## batwoodfan

New Brian Atwood arrivals to NAP!
Leopard Harrison 120s
Black & Nude Satin Lolita 120s (new fall style)
Black Patent Quilted Maniac 120s

***whoops! Sorry Sammix3, I just saw that you posted this too!


----------



## sammix3

Hehe I'm an early bird


----------



## sammix3

To be honest, I don't really love the colors. Looks like nothing for me so far for fall. Maybe I'll pick up a couple things during sale hehe


----------



## sammix3

jeshika said:


> thanks *sammix*, i just ordered the quilted maniacs in my size. muahaha... take that, nordstroms!



Yay can't wait to see modeling pics! What's up with Nordstroms having 36 as their smallest size??? Geez don't they know there are a lot of people with smaller feet?


----------



## jeshika

sammix3 said:


> Yay can't wait to see modeling pics! What's up with Nordstroms having 36 as their smallest size??? Geez don't they know there are a lot of people with smaller feet?



Yeah!  it's soo frustrating.


----------



## babyontheway

What a great price!  I hope these work out better for you!


shoegrl756 said:


> Just ordered the Coffee Powers from Saks for $200! I can't wait. They are gorgeous! I sold my first pair of Atwoods because I just didn't enjoy the style and they were ill-fitting. Ahhh I'm so excited!


 
Are the colored maniacs in stock or for pre order?  I love the colors this fall


sammix3 said:


> New at Nordstrom.com
> 
> -Maniacs in chinotto, cognac, and botanic
> -Maniacs in black quilted
> -Lepoard powers?


----------



## BellaShoes

Holy ROSE GOLDS!!!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! 

Rose Gold Maniacs 38.5 $450 OBO!!! Lovely seller and only worn once!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Rose-Gold-Maniac-120mm-size-38-5-tpf/38125939


----------



## boxermomof2

Elysse Walker has some BA 75% off! 
I just scored fushia pumps for $145 free ship!
 Not sure what style these are...


----------



## yazziestarr

^^ no way! thats awesome! I think those are the allison. I'm heading to that site rignt now


----------



## yazziestarr

anyone have sizing advice on the Naya Bis or the boots on Elyse walker...I think the boots are the dieder but not sure


----------



## deango

Maniac new leopard-print in 120 heel is now available to pre-order at NM.com




http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod133680089&parentId=cat35180847&masterId=&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat35180847


----------



## AmyNJacob

Just placed an order for the nude dantes from elysewalker!  Hope the order goes through.  My RG maniacs are a 40.5 and they only had a 41 available in the dantes.  So I hope they fit okay.....


----------



## Posh23

These are the lovely _Allison_ pumps... such a pretty shoe!  Can't wait to see all of your sale scores everyone!  



boxermomof2 said:


> Elysse Walker has some BA 75% off!
> I just scored fushia pumps for $145 free ship!
> Not sure what style these are...


----------



## BellaShoes

Such CRAZY deals at EW!!!!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Well it looks like a lot of posts were lost   But I did receive my nude dantes and they fit!  They feel a little loose in the heel area but my foot doesnt come out while walking.  These are my highest heels that I have now.  Still feel a little wobbly while walking but I am sure with practice I'll be okay.


----------



## deango

"Maniac" in silver 120 is now available to purchase at Neimanmarcus.com




















http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod133680108&parentId=cat35180847&masterId=cat000199&index=1&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat35180847


----------



## girlfrommoscow

I bought my very first pair of Purple Suede Maniacs from NAP!! They are so surprisingly comfy!!! Loving loving them!!!


----------



## Windelynn

AmyNJacob the nude dantes are soooo lovely and complement your skin tone so well. I am so jealous. Maybe try putting a thin insole?


----------



## AmyNJacob

Thanks Windelynn!  I think I'll be okay, but if they stretch out in the back I'll definitely try a thin sole.



Windelynn said:


> AmyNJacob the nude dantes are soooo lovely and complement your skin tone so well. I am so jealous. Maybe try putting a thin insole?


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

deango said:


> "Maniac" in silver 120 is now available to purchase at Neimanmarcus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat35180847


 

:tunes: I've been waiting for this moment...for all my lifeeee...hold on!


----------



## rock_girl

Wow, ladies!  I am loving all the recent purchasesthanks for sharing!  I actually have a pair to share as well  

I was flipping through Bazaar this weekend at the salon, and came across the shoe in the photo below.  I *LOVE* it!  Problem is that I cant find it on BAs website.  Can anyone help me identify this lovely shoe and the retailer(s) who will be stocking it??

TIA!!


----------



## sammix3

deango said:


> "Maniac" in silver 120 is now available to purchase at Neimanmarcus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod133680108&parentId=cat35180847&masterId=cat000199&index=1&cmCat=cat000000cat000141cat000149cat000199cat35180847




Omg!!! Ordering as we speak! And the price is $650 now.


----------



## sammix3

Order received  I'm sizing down to 35 since my 35.5 are loose and need heel grips after they're fully broken in. Oh and I took all my BAs to a cobbler to get the strip removed, they just don't work for me!


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies!!! NIB black Helix 39.5 BIN $350 OBO!!!  From a Fab tPFer! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320727298750&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies!!! NIB black Helix 39.5 BIN $350 OBO!!!  From a Fab tPFer!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320727298750&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX



^ I think the link is wrong -- that is a (gorgeous) pair of CLs


----------



## NANI1972

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> ^ I think the link is wrong -- that is a (gorgeous) pair of CLs


  Woopsi! I'll fix it!


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies!!! NIB black Helix 39.5 BIN $350 OBO!!!  From a Fab tPFer! 


http://cgi.ebay.com/Fabulous-Brian-...46900?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item33699bbf94


----------



## NANI1972

Also on Bonz. Black Helix 39.5 $325 OBO Steal of a deal!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Black-HELIX-Booties-brand-new-Size-39-5-tPF/38562217


----------



## rock_girl

^^ Price for the Black Helix Booties dropped to $299!    GO GO GO GO!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Black-HELIX-Booties-brand-new-Size-39-5-tPF/38562217


----------



## sammix3

They're here!! But unfortunately there's a defect and it looks like the shoe is not glued on well so they're going back.


----------



## sammix3

Will post pics when I get home


----------



## BellaShoes

^what a tease! Where'd the pics go Sammi?!


----------



## sammix3

BellaShoes said:


> ^what a tease! Where'd the pics go Sammi?!



I took the pics and there was some company stuff in the backgrounds so I deleted it just in case... I'll try to take pics soon, I promise!


----------



## sammix3

Ok here are the pics!


----------



## sammix3

And here's the defect :'( sadly there isn't another 35 on NM.com. I guess its just not meant to be


----------



## Windelynn

omg sammix. i love them!


----------



## yazziestarr

too bad about the defect...they look so good on you *sammix*!


----------



## sammix3

I know.. it's such a shame


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

Ladies... DRAMA alert! Size 38; $695 BIN

For some reason links aren't working for me so here is the auction link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-DR...24773?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b3bf4a65

Sorry - maybe a mod can edit this later?


----------



## missty4

Similarly, *Smoke Nude Maniacs 38!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-ATWOOD-NU...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3cba2f2ae9#ht_500wt_1184


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

STEAL of a deal! pre-owned Suede tie-dye pumps, size 39. $149 BIN

Save me from myself please - I can't even walk. The LAST thing I need right now is another pair of shoes!


----------



## billbill

In case anyone is in Hong Kong, there's a rose gold maniac 120 in 40 in IFC lane crawford, 50% off now and around US$310 after discount.


----------



## babyontheway

Sammi- so sorry there is a defect... Cuz they are gorgeous!  Hope you can find a replacement pair


----------



## lawchick

I ordered another pair of BA shoes.  This time a pair of loafers since I'm thinking about trying a prep look.  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306418055&bmUID=j5d8tUh  Anyhoo, I LOVED them but they were half a size too big so I just returned them.  If anyone is interested they run half a size large so order a half size smaller than your normal US non designer shoe size.  

I ended up stretching the toe box of my nude Dantes and keeping them.  They are murder on my feet just trying them on but I couldn't bear to part with them.  If I ever do wear them I'm going to need to hang on to someone's arm just to walk!


----------



## Posh23

Fuscia Allisons size 37 for $250!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Fuschia-Alison-140mm-Pumps-NIB-size-37/38745162


----------



## jeshika

i got my quilted maniacs today and i have to be very honest, i'm kind of disappointed.  the patent is wrinkled in places when the shoe is brand new.


----------



## deango

Brian Atwood "Cattiva" pump is now available at Colette




http://www.colette.fr/#/eshop/article/30729340/brian-atwood-court-shoes/90/


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

sammix3 said:


> And here's the defect :'( sadly there isn't another 35 on NM.com. I guess its just not meant to be


 

darn they are positively gorgeous! I know you were waiting for a long time too! that sux, didn't you have also have problem with your rose golds? Come on BA shoemakers, get it together! hopefully other places will hop on the silver spec bandwagon-NAP, Nords etc


----------



## jenayb

I am LOVING the silver Maniacs!


----------



## janice

jenaywins said:


> I am LOVING the silver Maniacs!



me too!


----------



## sammix3

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> darn they are positively gorgeous! I know you were waiting for a long time too! that sux, didn't you have also have problem with your rose golds? Come on BA shoemakers, get it together! hopefully other places will hop on the silver spec bandwagon-NAP, Nords etc



Sadly yes. The rose golds had a small part where the rose gold looked like it was peeled off. I wish they would sell the silver maniacs somewhere else with my size!!


----------



## prettyprincess

Can someone kindly authenticate these for me 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Nu...08546?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2312b68ba2


----------



## amusedcleo

Hello ladies!  I just wanted to share my latest sale purchase.  When I first saw the color on line I wasn't sure how I was going to feel about it when I saw it IRL but I got them anyway because they were hard to turn down at 75% off.  I'm so glad I did


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

amusedcleo said:


> Hello ladies! I just wanted to share my latest sale purchase. When I first saw the color on line I wasn't sure how I was going to feel about it when I saw it IRL but I got them anyway because they were hard to turn down at 75% off. I'm so glad I did


 

hotness! great gams too


----------



## jeshika

that's an awesome score, *cleo*!


----------



## yazziestarr

jeshika said:


> i got my quilted maniacs today and i have to be very honest, i'm kind of disappointed.  the patent is wrinkled in places when the shoe is brand new.


oh no that sucks J! did you end up keeping or returning them? do you have pics of how it wrinkled? or any mod pics? I'm on the fence about the quilted maniacs...I like the look but don't know if I need them really.


----------



## yazziestarr

amusedcleo said:


> Hello ladies!  I just wanted to share my latest sale purchase.  When I first saw the color on line I wasn't sure how I was going to feel about it when I saw it IRL but I got them anyway because they were hard to turn down at 75% off.  I'm so glad I did


you are rockin' that color! congrats on the deal!


----------



## jeshika

yazziestarr said:


> oh no that sucks J! did you end up keeping or returning them? do you have pics of how it wrinkled? or any mod pics? I'm on the fence about the quilted maniacs...I like the look but don't know if I need them really.



I returned them... The wrinkles just drove me crazy. If you zoom in on the pictures on NAP, you'll notice that they are wrinkly on the model too.  They were very pretty. I liked how the quilting was puffy but tbh i have so many pairs of black shoes, I decided I didn't love them. I thought for sure I was going to keep them.


----------



## Windelynn

cleo i love love love the color


----------



## amusedcleo

Thanks Choco, Jeshika, Yazzie and Windelynn!  It's such a fun summer color...I can't wait to wear them out for the first time


----------



## mrsMP

These are good.  I bought the same style (nude kid leather) from Intermix a few months ago. hth



prettyprincess said:


> Can someone kindly authenticate these for me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Brian-Atwood-Nu...08546?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2312b68ba2


----------



## prettyprincess

mrsMP said:


> These are good.  I bought the same style (nude kid leather) from Intermix a few months ago. hth


thanks


----------



## janice

amusedcleo said:


> Hello ladies!  I just wanted to share my latest sale purchase.  When I first saw the color on line I wasn't sure how I was going to feel about it when I saw it IRL but I got them anyway because they were hard to turn down at 75% off.  I'm so glad I did


Those are Gorgeous and I love that color! Congrats!


----------



## babyontheway

*whistles*
Oh la la to those legs!  I love the color!!!  


amusedcleo said:


> Hello ladies! I just wanted to share my latest sale purchase. When I first saw the color on line I wasn't sure how I was going to feel about it when I saw it IRL but I got them anyway because they were hard to turn down at 75% off. I'm so glad I did


----------



## sobe2009

amusedcleo said:


> Hello ladies!  I just wanted to share my latest sale purchase.  When I first saw the color on line I wasn't sure how I was going to feel about it when I saw it IRL but I got them anyway because they were hard to turn down at 75% off.  I'm so glad I did



OMG!, they look amazing on you!!! I have been looking for them with no luck. Congrats amusedcleo!!


----------



## fitch1610

Hey Ladies, 

I am new to the site and was wondering if anyone can offer me some advice in sizing of the maniac 140's.  This past season I have tried on the maniac 120's and needed a size 35 in them.  Every CL I own (approx 15) are all a size 35 as well as every other shoe designer I am a 35 in.  I have a pair of the power maniacs but they are too big and padding doesn't help them fit properly and I am actually looking to sell them, they are a size 36.  Does anyone have any idea of what size I would be in the maniac 140's?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## sammix3

fitch1610 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I am new to the site and was wondering if anyone can offer me some advice in sizing of the maniac 140's.  This past season I have tried on the maniac 120's and needed a size 35 in them.  Every CL I own (approx 15) are all a size 35 as well as every other shoe designer I am a 35 in.  I have a pair of the power maniacs but they are too big and padding doesn't help them fit properly and I am actually looking to sell them, they are a size 36.  Does anyone have any idea of what size I would be in the maniac 140's?  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!



You'll probably need a 35.5 in the maniacs 140 if you're a 35 in the maniacs 120. BTW, we wear the same size


----------



## fitch1610

sammix3 said:


> You'll probably need a 35.5 in the maniacs 140 if you're a 35 in the maniacs 120. BTW, we wear the same size



thank you for the advice ... we could possibly be shoe twins


----------



## dopey

I've always been a YSL Tribute and Tribtoo fan, and recently I got curious over Brian Atwood Maniacs. I want to try them but I can only buy online. I'm choosing between the purple suede Maniac or the patent nude, both in the lower heel (4 inches?). Which of the two do you experts recommend as the first B. Atwood shoe?

As reference, I already have a CL nude patent Simples in 70mm, while I also have a YSL Tribute Vanille in 105mm coming my way soon. While not technically nude, I have Ferragamo slingbacks in gray/taupe. I am a NUDE shoe kinda girl... I feel it elongates my legs. It's somehow my "safe" choice for any shoe purchase. It's rare that I like a purple shoe in suede at that!

My sis in law says since it's technically an investment piece, I should start with the nude patent. Then buy the purple suede if I really can't stop thinking about it. She's not really helping... 

What do you think?


----------



## poopsie

deango said:


> Brian Atwood "Cattiva" pump is now available at Colette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.colette.fr/#/eshop/article/30729340/brian-atwood-court-shoes/90/


----------



## couturequeen

dopey said:


> I've always been a YSL Tribute and Tribtoo fan, and recently I got curious over Brian Atwood Maniacs. I want to try them but I can only buy online. I'm choosing between the purple suede Maniac or the patent nude, both in the lower heel (4 inches?). Which of the two do you experts recommend as the first B. Atwood shoe?
> 
> As reference, I already have a CL nude patent Simples in 70mm, while I also have a YSL Tribute Vanille in 105mm coming my way soon. While not technically nude, I have Ferragamo slingbacks in gray/taupe. I am a NUDE shoe kinda girl... I feel it elongates my legs. It's somehow my "safe" choice for any shoe purchase. It's rare that I like a purple shoe in suede at that!
> 
> My sis in law says since it's technically an investment piece, I should start with the nude patent. Then buy the purple suede if I really can't stop thinking about it. She's not really helping...
> 
> What do you think?



Since you already have some nude shoes, I'd get the purple. Also the nude seems to be available season-to-season. So you can always find it later if you want.


----------



## kgbnyc

LOVE THEM!  This color is TDF!  I've been on a hunt for those myself but so far no luck.....



amusedcleo said:


> Hello ladies! I just wanted to share my latest sale purchase. When I first saw the color on line I wasn't sure how I was going to feel about it when I saw it IRL but I got them anyway because they were hard to turn down at 75% off. I'm so glad I did


----------



## kgbnyc

I am goo goo ga ga over the fuschia color of the Maniacs http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171883
However, I really don't dig the pony hair texture.  Anyone know if these are also made in Suede WITHOUT that texture?


----------



## sammix3

kgbnyc said:


> I am goo goo ga ga over the fuschia color of the Maniacs http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171883
> However, I really don't dig the pony hair texture.  Anyone know if these are also made in Suede WITHOUT that texture?



Saw it at Saks SF on Saturday.


----------



## kgbnyc

Thanks.  I guess that's confirmation that they do exist 




sammix3 said:


> Saw it at Saks SF on Saturday.


----------



## yazziestarr

I should be getting my Marcellas tomorrow!!! 
I'm excited, I feel like I haven't gotten new shoes in a while, I'm sure that cant be true but it feels like it.


----------



## dopey

couturequeen said:


> Since you already have some nude shoes, I'd get the purple. Also the nude seems to be available season-to-season. So you can always find it later if you want.



Thanks couturequeen. I tried reading up more on the nude, and it seems that there is a pinkish nude and a smoky nude. Now that got me curious!!!  It seems futile to force yourself to choose only one pair. 

I have to check if the purple suede are in 120mm, that's the height I'm willing to take for now. I don't think I can carry the 5 inch kind (yet).


----------



## sammix3

dopey said:


> Thanks couturequeen. I tried reading up more on the nude, and it seems that there is a pinkish nude and a smoky nude. Now that got me curious!!!  It seems futile to force yourself to choose only one pair.
> 
> I have to check if the purple suede are in 120mm, that's the height I'm willing to take for now. I don't think I can carry the 5 inch kind (yet).



Yup, the purple suede are 120s


----------



## kgbnyc

Were they closed toe or peep toe?  120mm?  

Thinking of calling the store to see if they can ship it to me as I can't seem to find it anywhere on line.  Does Saks even do that?  

Thanks!



sammix3 said:


> Saw it at Saks SF on Saturday.


----------



## sammix3

kgbnyc said:


> Were they closed toe or peep toe?  120mm?
> 
> Thinking of calling the store to see if they can ship it to me as I can't seem to find it anywhere on line.  Does Saks even do that?
> 
> Thanks!



They sure do! I'll PM you my SA's info!


----------



## kgbnyc

Thank you!  Greatly appreciated! 



sammix3 said:


> They sure do! I'll PM you my SA's info!


----------



## yazziestarr

Some pics of my new MARCELLAS The heels on these are incredible and more stable than I thought they would be.


----------



## kgbnyc

Thse are such beauties  ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



yazziestarr said:


> Some pics of my new MARCELLAS The heels on these are incredible and more stable than I thought they would be.


----------



## yazziestarr

Thank you *kgbnyc*!


----------



## batwoodfan

yazziestarr said:


> Some pics of my new MARCELLAS The heels on these are incredible and more stable than I thought they would be.



Amazing- love those on you! Is it safe to assume they fit like Maniacs? Did you get them @ Nordies? Love!


----------



## yazziestarr

Thanks *batwood*! yes got them from Nordies and they fit like maniacs.


----------



## Windelynn

Yazzie very nice! I miss u guys


----------



## amusedcleo

yazziestarr said:


> Some pics of my new MARCELLAS The heels on these are incredible and more stable than I thought they would be.


 
Yazzie, your Marcellas are gorgeous!  This thread has been dead so its nice to see a reveal


----------



## cookie888

These are my new Atwood shoes which I love.
See the rest of my haul here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/reveal-my-shoe-shopping-spreeeee-699473.html


----------



## lizziecat

Gorgeous shoes, *cookie* and they look great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## sedatedrainbow

yazzie...I love those velvet shoes.

How elegant! The heels don't look that bad/unstable when you actually see the shoes worn.


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> Some pics of my new MARCELLAS The heels on these are incredible and more stable than I thought they would be.



Hey sweet pea - are you still loving this?? I've been thinking about them for fall!!


----------



## yazziestarr

Windelynn said:


> Yazzie very nice! I miss u guys





amusedcleo said:


> Yazzie, your Marcellas are gorgeous!  This thread has been dead so its nice to see a reveal


Thank you *Windelynn *and *Amusedcleo*! I know I check back in here all the time to see if anything new is in Im glad I could post something. I hope more fall shoes start showing up. I miss this thread being all a buzz.



sedatedrainbow said:


> yazzie...I love those velvet shoes.
> 
> How elegant! The heels don't look that bad/unstable when you actually see the shoes worn.



Thank you! I thought the heels would definitely test my balance but they surprised me.


----------



## yazziestarr

jenaywins said:


> Hey sweet pea - are you still loving this?? I've been thinking about them for fall!!


  Hi *J*! sorry for the delayed response. I am still loving these. I havent officially worn them out yet, only around the house, just because its still to warm for velvet but come fall Ill have lots of use for them. They feel just like the maniacs even with the pencil thin heels.


----------



## yazziestarr

cookie888 said:


> These are my new Atwood shoes which I love.
> See the rest of my haul here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/reveal-my-shoe-shopping-spreeeee-699473.html


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## jenayb

yazziestarr said:


> Hi *J*! sorry for the delayed response. I am still loving these. I havent officially worn them out yet, only around the house, just because its still to warm for velvet but come fall Ill have lots of use for them. They feel just like the maniacs even with the pencil thin heels.


 
Thanks!


----------



## BellaShoes

Yazzi, those are fabulous fun!!!

cookie, love your new booties....


----------



## Windelynn

Lots of fall arrivals @ The ROOM,

Silver Maniacs
Magenta metallic Powers
Bordeux pumps with spikes...

im drooling...

See http://nicholasme.tumblr.com/


----------



## sedatedrainbow

Windelynn said:


> Lots of fall arrivals @ The ROOM,
> 
> Silver Maniacs
> Magenta metallic Powers
> Bordeux pumps with spikes...
> 
> im drooling...
> 
> See http://nicholasme.tumblr.com/


 
Thanks for the heads up!

Everytime I pass by the entrace to the Room I can't help but stare at those lovely Erdem outfits.


----------



## mishybelle

Not sure if this was mentioned earlier...

But does anyone know if the leopard Maniacs on NM.com are 120mm or 140mm? The inches to mm conversion would make them 140mm, but NM has been wrong in the past... and the pictures look kinda distorted.


----------



## amusedcleo

Hey ladies
Saks online has new arrivals available for pre-order...very tempting!  The Zenith watersnake, Black Diamond and the last one if my fav but can't seem to find the style name for it!  Several other new fall arrivals as well...

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Atwood&N=306418075+4294911931&bmUID=j8v4TJu

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Atwood&N=306418075+4294911931&bmUID=j8v4WLq

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Atwood&N=306418075+4294911931&bmUID=j8v4_y2


----------



## sammix3

Metallic silver maniacs at Saks.com!!! But nooo 35! Must chat with customer service!!


----------



## sammix3

UGH they don't have it!!! Maybe they're just not meant to be... 

By the way, Saks.com said the silver maniacs are a Saks exclusive... so not true.


----------



## sammix3

Not sure if anyone posted this yet, but the fall/winter collection is up at the official BA website. 

Also, does anyone know how the shipping is like at The Room(to the U.S.)? And if anyone knows the silver maniacs price there?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

sammix3 said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet, but the fall/winter collection is up at the official BA website.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how the shipping is like at The Room(to the U.S.)? And if anyone knows the silver maniacs price there?



I know shipping within Canada at full price is free of charge. Not sure about the States... shouldn't be too bad imo


----------



## medicbean

hey ladies, i was wondering if anyone could help me, ive been lusting after the brian atwood maniacs in orange (120 heel) but they absolutely have them NO where in london, im coming to NY in october and i was wondering if its something that will still be sold in stores i.e. will they still be current? (i know nordstroms have them for fall 2011)
i will be so so sad if i cant get a pair!!


----------



## indi3r4

Hey ladies,
Just wanted to let you know that I just returned a pair of cappuccino maniac in size 41 to Nordstrom at Stonestown mall.. They don't carry designer shoe so the prolly put it in the back or at the cash reg.. I decided that the shade is too light for me and they should be at a steal price right now! Around $200ish.


----------



## BellaShoes

Ahhh, the season is approaching as is the returning trend of OTK Boots!!

Lovely seller... fabulous *OTK BARRETTAS SIZE 39 $549 OBO*!!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Baretta-Over-the-Knee-Blk-Suede-boots-size-39/40468634

Remember to size up .5 size!!!


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Ahhh, the season is approaching as is the returning trend of OTK Boots!!
> 
> Lovely seller... fabulous *OTK BARRETTAS SIZE 39 $549 OBO*!!!!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Baretta-Over-the-Knee-Blk-Suede-boots-size-39/40468634
> 
> Remember to size up .5 size!!!



Oh my GAHHHHH I want these!


----------



## BellaShoes

^The lovely seller dropped the price!

$499 OBO!!!

Atwood Barettas Size 39
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110742496146?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## jeshika

jenaywins said:


> Oh my GAHHHHH I want these!



aren't they your size?


----------



## jeshika

sammix3 said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this yet, but the fall/winter collection is up at the official BA website.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how the shipping is like at The Room(to the U.S.)? And if anyone knows the silver maniacs price there?



when i bought my dramas, they didn't charge me at all for shipping. i think it's kind of a haphazard system.


----------



## rock_girl

amusedcleo said:


> The Zenith watersnake, Black Diamond and the last one if my fav but can't seem to find the style name for it!  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...41942585468&P_name=Brian+Atwood&N=306418075+4


 
I'm right there with you *amusedcleo*...the last style (silver peep toe; photo below) is my favorite too!  I don't see it on BA's website, can anyone ID the style and whether or not it comes in another colorway?

One other question, does anyone know of any B&M stores are stocking the Onyx (black & red spectator; photo below)?  

TIA!


----------



## ninag7171

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I know shipping within Canada at full price is free of charge. Not sure about the States... shouldn't be too bad imo



Just curious, whats The Room? I been looking for an online shoe store that ships free to canada.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ninag7171 said:


> Just curious, whats The Room? I been looking for an online shoe store that ships free to canada.



The Room is where the luxury designers are located in a section of The Bay Toronto.


----------



## ninag7171

CEC.LV4eva said:


> The Room is where the luxury designers are located in a section of The Bay Toronto.



Thank you so much I didn't even know it existed.  Now I got a new place to shop at


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ninag7171 said:


> Thank you so much I didn't even know it existed.  Now I got a new place to shop at



hehe well they opened pretty recently, so not many people know about it


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi Ladies!  Here are some pics of his B Brian Atwood line.  Enjoy!!!

















More photos on my blog: *http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2011/09/turquoise-stone-clutch-spring-shoes/*


----------



## jenayb

^^ Uh. Charlotte Olympia much??


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> ^^ Uh. Charlotte Olympia much??



Yeah...


----------



## sammix3

It's been a while since I posted a modeling pic... Earth suede maniacs with Missoni for Target cardigan


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> Ahhh, the season is approaching as is the returning trend of OTK Boots!!
> 
> Lovely seller... fabulous *OTK BARRETTAS SIZE 39 $549 OBO*!!!!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Baretta-Over-the-Knee-Blk-Suede-boots-size-39/40468634
> 
> Remember to size up .5 size!!!



Sooooo, now is your chance!

Lovely seller wants to sell!!! 

Bonanza dropped to $500 OBO
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Baretta-Over-the-Knee-Blk-Suede-boots-size-39/40468634

Or Ebay $465 OBO!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ory=53557&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_500wt_1363


----------



## BellaShoes

Fab Sammi!!!! Congrats on your Missoni score too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh no, why has Brian Atwood chosen to go down the Steve Madden route with unoriginal designs...Rachel Zoe is doing the same thing, here line is a duplicate of Casadei :cry:


----------



## Minette

Let me start by saying that I have a fabulous cobbler!  Really Fab!  Anyway, I am disappointed that after only 8 wears, I had to have my Nude Maniacs re-soled and heel tips replaced.  8 wears with minimal street wear at all.  I drive to work and walk from parking lot to office -- a 3 minute long walk on street.  Just to be clear, I am a huge Atwood fan and have 2 pairs of Maniacs.  I am just upset that the soles and heel tips are so flimsy.
My fabulous cobbler did a fabulous job re-soling with a stronger and slightly thicker and sturdier leather and adding his own, stronger heel tips for a total of $38.00.  I just want to know if anyone else had this problem with Maniacs?  My other pair in black patent have never touched the street yet.   I carry them when I wear them and change at work.  
For such an expensive shoe shouldn't the sole and heel tip be higher quality or am I wrong?  The sole that my cobbler did is much sturdier and can easily be worn on streets or cement.  
Any thoughts out there??


----------



## sammix3

BellaShoes said:


> Fab Sammi!!!! Congrats on your Missoni score too!



Thanks Bella!


----------



## couturequeen

Christina Ricci and Shantel Van Santen in some BA rose gold.


----------



## ninag7171

Hey guys, I been searching for a pair of Patent bright red Maniacs.  Any you lovely ladies know where I can get a pair?  need a 36.  Can't seem to find a pair of real ones, all fakes out there.


----------



## BellaShoes

The lipstick red was from last season (S/S 2010) and went on super sale so your best bet is eBay or Bonanza.


----------



## ninag7171

BellaShoes said:


> The lipstick red was from last season (S/S 2010) and went on super sale so your best bet is eBay or Bonanza.



Thanks.  hopefully i'll find someone who will sell it.  so far no luck


----------



## sammix3

ninag7171 said:


> Thanks.  hopefully i'll find someone who will sell it.  so far no luck



Try Saks.com. I'm not sure if it's the exact red but it is a nice lipstick red.


----------



## ninag7171

sammix3 said:


> Try Saks.com. I'm not sure if it's the exact red but it is a nice lipstick red.



Thanks Sammi,  I only see the peep toe one on Saks,  I'm looking for a maniac style pump.  I'm I missing it somewhere?


----------



## ninag7171

sammix3 said:


> Try Saks.com. I'm not sure if it's the exact red but it is a nice lipstick red.



ooooo nvm, i see what you are talking about hahaha. you can choose colors LOL
thankies 

and boooooo no me size


----------



## moshi_moshi

can anyone tell me what season these fuchsia suede maniacs are from?


----------



## BagsR4Me

^^ I don't know which season, but I just wanted to say that those are gorgeous! Such a great color.


----------



## moshi_moshi

thanks *bags*!  i just won them on ebay so i was curious as to the season as i don't recall seeing them within the last few seasons....although i am new to the game.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

CEC.LV4eva said:


> hehe well they opened pretty recently, so not many people know about it



Its on my way when i come back from school and it takes me a lot of will power not to keep going there! They just got sooo many beautiful shoes in....some gorgeous brian atwoods in various colors too!! I liked the ones with metal studs on the heel but they are pricey!!


----------



## BellaShoes

The fuchsia suede are this season!!! F/W 2011..


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies!!! Seriously? How are these Barretta Over the Knee boots still available? 
Retail $1550
Re-released this season due to popularity!!
$450 OBO Size 39! Trusted Seller!
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Baretta-Over-the-Knee-Blk-Suede-boots-size-39/40468634


----------



## moshi_moshi

BellaShoes said:


> The fuchsia suede are this season!!! F/W 2011..


 
REALLY???!  i had no idea!  they are filling the void for the fuchsia ponyhair that are sold out everywhere.... no wonder the color seems so similar...  thanks *bella*!


----------



## 50wishes

Finally.....finally got a pair of the Rose Gold Maniac.....so, so happy!


----------



## legaldiva

Where are the fuschia suede Maniacs avail online?


----------



## couturequeen

legaldiva said:


> Where are the fuschia suede Maniacs avail online?



Bergdorf, Neiman Marcus and Net-a-Porter


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Here are the only two pairs of Brian Atwoods that i own and looove


----------



## legaldiva

couturequeen said:


> Bergdorf, Neiman Marcus and Net-a-Porter



Wonderful--thank you!


----------



## BellaShoes

Soooo, *legal*... let's see them!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

moshi_moshi said:


> can anyone tell me what season these fuchsia suede maniacs are from?



Moshi, they are from current season... Saks BH has them in a pony hair 140mm Maniac


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous *girlfrommoscow*!


----------



## kshin30

I just bought the Hot Pink Maniacs over the phone at the SAKS SF. Thanks for letting me know where to get them.


----------



## moshi_moshi

BellaShoes said:


> Moshi, they are from current season... Saks BH has them in a pony hair 140mm Maniac


 
thanks *Bella*....I just got my fuchsia suede this weekend and i love them!


----------



## moshi_moshi

girlfrommoscow said:


> Here are the only two pairs of Brian Atwoods that i own and looove


 
those purple ones are


----------



## moshi_moshi

couturequeen said:


> Bergdorf, Neiman Marcus and Net-a-Porter



these are all actually the fuchsia ponyhair


----------



## couturequeen

moshi_moshi said:


> these are all actually the fuchsia ponyhair



Thanks - I misread - I must be obsessed with these pony hair pumps


----------



## moshi_moshi

couturequeen said:


> Thanks - I misread - I must be obsessed with these pony hair pumps


 
if i didn't own the fuchsia suede id be all over them.... 39s popped up on nm.com if anyone is looking!!  they're sold out at a lot of the online stores, don't know about in store.....


----------



## BagsR4Me

girlfrommoscow said:


> Here are the only two pairs of Brian Atwoods that i own and looove


 
OMG! I almost bought these this past summer. The pair I tried on were the last pair, but the right shoe was a display and it had stretched--there was serious heel slippage. So I walked out of Saks without them...  I was so sad because they were absolutely stunning.

They look great on you. The color is amazing. Huge congrats!!


----------



## jeshika

Was there someone looking for the fire red Maniacs? I saw them at Saks NY this past weekend!


----------



## indypup

I think these might be coming home with me in the next few days. 






They're surprisingly comfortable for the height!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just purchased my very first pair of Brian Atwood shoes! 
I got the B Brian Atwood Pembra suede fringe bootie in black! Love them but have not worn them out yet. :


----------



## legaldiva

Buffalo yellow tee;
Uniqlo moto skinny ankle zip jeans;
JPG Kelly pochette;
BA Lidias.


----------



## legaldiva

H&M yellow cardi;
VS beige tank;
H&M olive green cotton shorts;
JPG Kelly;
BA Lidias.

I guess I like to pair leopard print with yellow!


----------



## sammix3

Ladies, patent hot pink and green apple maniacs are available for preorder at nordstrom.com! And of course, no 35


----------



## GagaFashionland

Does anyone have a photo of the Monster pumps from BA Resort 2012 collection?

I would love to feature them on my site but haven't find any picture yet.

I mean these (photo via the-fame.org)

Thank you 

the-fame.org/albums/candids/2011/Oct%2020%20-%20Out%20in%20NY/012.jpg


----------



## GagaFashionland

^^^
the-fame.org/albums/candids/2011/Oct%2020%20-%20Out%20in%20NY/012.jpg


----------



## jenayb

indypup said:


> I think these might be coming home with me in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're surprisingly comfortable for the height!


 
OMFG!!! 

I love those so much!


----------



## creditcardfire

Those are KILLER, Indypup! And love your outfits, Legaldiva.

I don't own any Brian Atwood shoes (yes, cry for me) but I have fallen in total and complete love with these Alexa booties: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/171887 - does anyone here own them?

NAP says they're running small - can anyone comment on sizing? Does BA run small overall or is it just this style? And how do BA shoes run in terms of width? I have wide feet. Gotta have these booties. Gotta. Have.


----------



## sarasmith3269

I super love these.  Do you know the style name?

Im on a hunt now!



indypup said:


> I think these might be coming home with me in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're surprisingly comfortable for the height!


----------



## indypup

sarasmith3269 said:


> I super love these.  Do you know the style name?
> 
> Im on a hunt now!



They're called Pheonicia and you can get them at Saks.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Hi! I'm new to BA, but hope to break in quickly! I am a true 38 in most Louboutins. What size would you recommend for the Maniac 120s for me? Thx!


----------



## babyontheway

sammix3 said:


> Ladies, patent hot pink and green apple maniacs are available for preorder at nordstrom.com! And of course, no 35


 
Sorry Sammi that they don't have your size
I am in love with the hot pink and had to pre order


----------



## jenayb

gamogirl said:


> hi! I'm new to ba, but hope to break in quickly! I am a true 38 in most louboutins. What size would you recommend for the maniac 120s for me? Thx!



38.5


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Thx, jenaywins! Now to find the shoe in that divine bordeaux color


----------



## phiphi

GAMOGIRL said:


> Hi! I'm new to BA, but hope to break in quickly! I am a true 38 in most Louboutins. What size would you recommend for the Maniac 120s for me? Thx!



gamo - i'm a 38 in louboutins, and a US 7.5 - my maniac 120s are a 38 with a bit of space. HTH!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Hi ladies!

I just won these and I hope I can make them work 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200672868611?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## BellaShoes

OMG!!! Those are the elusive Smoke Nude Maniac 140mm!!! For $275, Hollywood, you stole those!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

I know *Bella*! I've been looking forever for these!!

I really hope I can make them work. I am a size 38.5 in the Maniac 120s and I heard these run small


----------



## sammix3

HOLLYWOOD said:


> I know *Bella*! I've been looking forever for these!!
> 
> I really hope I can make them work. I am a size 38.5 in the Maniac 120s and I heard these run small



Stretch those babies!


----------



## dessertpouch

Did anyone reserve/buy anything w/ the current pre-sale @ Nordstrom?

On the fence b/w Cognac and Chinotto patent Maniacs...


----------



## couturequeen

dessertpouch said:
			
		

> Did anyone reserve/buy anything w/ the current pre-sale @ Nordstrom?
> 
> On the fence b/w Cognac and Chinotto patent Maniacs...



I have a pair of Maniacs reserved. If you have brown Atwoods or other high heels already, I'd go with the Chinotto.


----------



## jeNYC

Is the purple suede maniacs available for presale? How much is the discount anyway?


----------



## BellaShoes

LADIES!! Lots of Atwood on the NAP US Site!! 50% off!!!


----------



## ardj102

Nordstrom has some on sale as well (40% off) 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-de...ability=false&lastfilter=brand&sizeFinderId=0


----------



## SJP2008

Hi Ladies, this may be off topic, but what are your thoughts on the B. Brian Atwood diffusion line? Specifically these pumps:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306443194&bmUID=jfAi4Ek


----------



## sammix3

Patent orange, hot pink, apple(green) and suede blue and cappuccino maniacs are available at Saks.com for preorder/in stock.  Just ordered the hot pink


----------



## mrsMP

This maybe off-topic but just wondering... is it me or does this look a little stripper-ish?  Sorry I don't mean to offend anyone... 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Atwood&N=306418075+4294911931&bmUID=jfGsS.W


----------



## sammix3

mrsMP said:


> This maybe off-topic but just wondering... is it me or does this look a little stripper-ish?  Sorry I don't mean to offend anyone...
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Atwood&N=306418075+4294911931&bmUID=jfGsS.W



I don't like those at all


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

mrsMP said:


> This maybe off-topic but just wondering... is it me or does this look a little stripper-ish?  Sorry I don't mean to offend anyone...
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Atwood&N=306418075+4294911931&bmUID=jfGsS.W



EWWW


----------



## jenayb

Woohoo Leopard Pony Hair Maniacs @ $515 from NM!!


----------



## rock_girl

All right *Jenay*!


----------



## Zhuchok

Sorry for off topic, but can't find where I can post this. Tried under a different thread about sizing but haven't gotten any replies yet. Since I need to make a decision asap, I am reposting here. Please help!

I would like a little more info on the sizing of Maniacs 120. My problem is that I appear to be between sizes: 39.5 is too snug around the toes but my heels slip out of 40. Should I go with the smaller size or keep a bigger size and use some inserts for the heels? From your experience, would the shoe stretch enough to make a little more room at the toe box? I hate how my toes feel cramped in a smaller size, but at least the shoe stays in place. The bigger size feels very nice at the toe box, but leaves room in the back, especially when I walk and my foot moves forward the shoes just flop. Any advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## anniethecat

Can anyone help me on the sizing on the Lolita?  NAP says TTS, but we all know how their sizing advice is.  TIA!


----------



## unoma

Please can someone help me with the sizing of Drama 140.
My CL TTS is 41.5. Should i order a 41 or 42 in Drama? Or is there a size 41.5?
I would appreciate if anyone can tell me insole measurents.
Cheers


----------



## sammix3

Zhuchok said:


> Sorry for off topic, but can't find where I can post this. Tried under a different thread about sizing but haven't gotten any replies yet. Since I need to make a decision asap, I am reposting here. Please help!
> 
> I would like a little more info on the sizing of Maniacs 120. My problem is that I appear to be between sizes: 39.5 is too snug around the toes but my heels slip out of 40. Should I go with the smaller size or keep a bigger size and use some inserts for the heels? From your experience, would the shoe stretch enough to make a little more room at the toe box? I hate how my toes feel cramped in a smaller size, but at least the shoe stays in place. The bigger size feels very nice at the toe box, but leaves room in the back, especially when I walk and my foot moves forward the shoes just flop. Any advice will be greatly appreciated!



Go with the smaller size, these shoes stretch a lot!  I got a 35.5 and they fit a little snug but they stretched so much and they slip off now.  I need to use heel grips and ball of the foot cushion to prevent that slippage.


----------



## Zhuchok

sammix3 said:


> Go with the smaller size, these shoes stretch a lot! I got a 35.5 and they fit a little snug but they stretched so much and they slip off now. I need to use heel grips and ball of the foot cushion to prevent that slippage.


Thank you so much, sammix 3. That is what I decided to do when I tried the shoes one more time last night. The bigger size went back to the store.


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> I don't like those at all


 


HOLLYWOOD said:


> EWWW


 
Um, whatever you guys I just ordered those!

Haha, kidding. Wow those are, like, over the top simply for the sake of being over the top. Hate em!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Um, whatever you guys I just ordered those!
> 
> Haha, kidding. Wow those are, like, over the top simply for the sake of being over the top. Hate em!



Girl, you know you can rock those!


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> Girl, you know you can rock those!



 Oh honey. I would fall on my face.


----------



## amusedcleo

I came across quite a few new BA additions on Yoox.com  There are quite a few of the Maniac 120s in White, Vendetta (blue/purple) and yellow for $298Additionally for one lucky lady still looking for the Harrison there is a size 38 for $348.
http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRIAN...7/rr/1/cod10/44351517SW/sts/sr_previewwomen80

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/BRIAN...7/rr/1/cod10/44366532HJ/sts/sr_previewwomen80


----------



## rock_girl

Does anyone know if BAs will make it to the December sale at Saks?  If so, should I wait to see if this one is further reduced?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Atwood&N=306418075+4294911931&bmUID=jfX4kiw


----------



## Posh23

unoma said:


> Please can someone help me with the sizing of Drama 140.
> My CL TTS is 41.5. Should i order a 41 or 42 in Drama? Or is there a size 41.5?
> I would appreciate if anyone can tell me insole measurents.
> Cheers



Ooooo did you find the Dramas for sale anywhere?  Do tell please   I've been dying for a pair myself!


----------



## BellaShoes

rock_girl said:


> Does anyone know if BAs will make it to the December sale at Saks?  If so, should I wait to see if this one is further reduced?
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Atwood&N=306418075+4294911931&bmUID=jfX4kiw



Well, seeing that they still have almost every size.. my guess is they will be reduced further


----------



## unoma

Posh23 said:


> Ooooo did you find the Dramas for sale anywhere? Do tell please  I've been dying for a pair myself!


 
Yes, outlet had power 140 in size 41 for 140

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/101799

and drama 140 size 41 for 199

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/81111

hence i wanted to be sure if it will fit cos my tts in cl is 41.5
can someone please help:wondering


----------



## Posh23

unoma said:


> Yes, outlet had power 140 in size 41 for 140
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/101799
> 
> and drama 140 size 41 for 199
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/81111
> 
> hence i wanted to be sure if it will fit cos my tts in cl is 41.5
> can someone please help:wondering



Thanks!  As for sizing, I actually (and unfortunately) don't own any CLs yet, but as far as my shoe size, I'm a 39 is YSLs and with my Atwood "Harrison" pumps, which are 140s, I went up a  1/2 size to a 39.5 and they fit perfectly.  Hope this helps!


----------



## rock_girl

BellaShoes said:


> Well, seeing that they still have almost every size.. my guess is they will be reduced further


 
Thanks Bella!


----------



## rock_girl

unoma said:


> Yes, outlet had power 140 in size 41 for 140
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/101799
> 
> and drama 140 size 41 for 199
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/81111
> 
> hence i wanted to be sure if it will fit cos my tts in cl is 41.5
> can someone please help:wondering


 
I wear a 39 in most CL peep toes and a 39.5 in CL closed toe pumps.  I wear a 39 in Choo and YSL.  Due to the nature of the toe box in BAs, I wear 39.5 (for length as a 40 is too big) and immediately have the toe box professionally stretched.  It has worked for my Harrisons and Powers.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BellaShoes

Any of the maniac based pumps (which Drama and Pwer are) 120mm TTS and 140mm 1/2 size up....


----------



## jenayb

BellaShoes said:


> Any of the maniac based pumps (which Drama and Pwer are) 120mm TTS and 140mm 1/2 size up....



I guess this isn't necessarily true!!! :cry:

I was just coming here to post that my 120mm Leopard Pony Hair Maniacs arrived yesterday, in a size 39 which is what I *always* take in Brian Atwood... They are WAY too big! I can't believe it! I could have taken a 38!! A whole size down for me! Ugh. 

Does anyone know where I can find them now? NM/BG sold out of my size! I'm SO upset.


----------



## babyontheway

OH NO!  I was expecting to see modeling pics lol.  I am so sorry that they didn't work out.  I wonder why on earth the sizing is so off--- if I see a pair in 38/38.5 I will be sure to let you know


jenaywins said:


> I guess this isn't necessarily true!!! :cry:
> 
> I was just coming here to post that my 120mm Leopard Pony Hair Maniacs arrived yesterday, in a size 39 which is what I *always* take in Brian Atwood... They are WAY too big! I can't believe it! I could have taken a 38!! A whole size down for me! Ugh.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find them now? NM/BG sold out of my size! I'm SO upset.


----------



## jenayb

babyontheway said:


> OH NO!  I was expecting to see modeling pics lol.  I am so sorry that they didn't work out.  I wonder why on earth the sizing is so off--- if I see a pair in 38/38.5 I will be sure to let you know



Thank you honey, you are always so sweet! 

I'm going to see if I can pad them but honestly I don't think they are going to work!


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> I guess this isn't necessarily true!!! :cry:
> 
> I was just coming here to post that my 120mm Leopard Pony Hair Maniacs arrived yesterday, in a size 39 which is what I *always* take in Brian Atwood... They are WAY too big! I can't believe it! I could have taken a 38!! A whole size down for me! Ugh.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find them now? NM/BG sold out of my size! I'm SO upset.



I agree!  I just received the maniacs 120mm in fuxia from resort 2012 and they're huge!!  The sad thing is that I ordered a 35 which is the smallest size available at Saks.  Oh please carry them in a smaller size Net-A-Porter!


----------



## jenayb

sammix3 said:


> I agree! I just received the maniacs 120mm in fuxia from resort 2012 and they're huge!! The sad thing is that I ordered a 35 which is the smallest size available at Saks. Oh please carry them in a smaller size Net-A-Porter!


 
Grrrr!!!


----------



## ringing_phone

The two most recent pairs of Maniacs that I've bought (including the leopard pony hairs) I've had to go down a full size.  I'm not sure if Holt Renfrew ships to the US, but they have the Leopard Maniacs for $399.


----------



## jenayb

ringing_phone said:


> The two most recent pairs of Maniacs that I've bought (including the leopard pony hairs) I've had to go down a full size.  I'm not sure if Holt Renfrew ships to the US, but they have the Leopard Maniacs for $399.



:cry: I really hope they ship to the US - I had to pack up my Leopard Maniacs tonight. There's no way I could make them work!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I scored a pair of the botanic colored maniacs from Nordstrom's sale! They fit the same as my nude maniacs though. Sorry about the sizing girls, I hope you find your sizes!!!


----------



## jenayb

ringing_phone said:


> The two most recent pairs of Maniacs that I've bought (including the leopard pony hairs) I've had to go down a full size. I'm not sure if Holt Renfrew ships to the US, but they have the Leopard Maniacs for $399.


 
My friend in Quebec has called every HR in Canada and they're all saying they don't carry them.


----------



## ringing_phone

jenaywins said:


> My friend in Quebec has called every HR in Canada and they're all saying they don't carry them.



In that size?  They definitely have the style, I bought them last week.


----------



## jenayb

ringing_phone said:


> In that size? They definitely have the style, I bought them last week.


 
At which location? They are saying they don't even carry Brian Atwood.


----------



## ringing_phone

jenaywins said:


> At which location? They are saying they don't even carry Brian Atwood.



In Calgary.  I just texted my SA to look for your size across the country, I will let you know what she says.


----------



## jenayb

ringing_phone said:


> In Calgary. I just texted my SA to look for your size across the country, I will let you know what she says.


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> I guess this isn't necessarily true!!! :cry:
> 
> I was just coming here to post that my 120mm Leopard Pony Hair Maniacs arrived yesterday, in a size 39 which is what I *always* take in Brian Atwood... They are WAY too big! I can't believe it! I could have taken a 38!! A whole size down for me! Ugh.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find them now? NM/BG sold out of my size! I'm SO upset.


 
didn't nordstrom carry leopard maniacs?  or were they a different style... i thought i remember seeing leopard something in the lookbook


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> didn't nordstrom carry leopard maniacs? or were they a different style... i thought i remember seeing leopard something in the lookbook


 
No, they have the Power.


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> No, they have the Power.


 
oops nevermind you're right just went to the site.  that was last year they had leopard maniacs.


----------



## moshi_moshi

if i didn't already have fuchsia suede..and they had my size....

fuchsia ponyhair maniacs $598.50 Sizes 40 and 41
http://shop.husonline.com/store/14001!Brian/fuscia+pony+hair+maniac+pump

cognac snakeskin maniac $563.50 sizes 39.5, and 41
http://shop.husonline.com/store/14002!Brian/cognac+snakeskin+maniac+pump

gray metal patent maniac $409.50 sizes 40 and 41
http://shop.husonline.com/store/14000!Brian/gray+patent+maniac+pump

cappucino nude suede cohen borchie booties $878.50 Sizes 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5
http://www.elysewalker.com/store/product.php?productid=20881&manufacturerid=141


----------



## jenayb

moshi_moshi said:


> if i didn't already have fuchsia suede..and they had my size....
> 
> fuchsia ponyhair maniacs $598.50 Sizes 40 and 41
> http://shop.husonline.com/store/14001!Brian/fuscia+pony+hair+maniac+pump
> 
> cognac snakeskin maniac $563.50 sizes 39.5, and 41
> http://shop.husonline.com/store/14002!Brian/cognac+snakeskin+maniac+pump
> 
> gray metal patent maniac $409.50 sizes 40 and 41
> http://shop.husonline.com/store/14000!Brian/gray+patent+maniac+pump
> 
> cappucino nude suede cohen borchie booties $878.50 Sizes 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5
> http://www.elysewalker.com/store/product.php?productid=20881&manufacturerid=141



Gosh I love that last pair.


----------



## regeens

Thanks *moshi*. I missed out on the Pony hair fuchsia  I've been trying to find a 37.5 to no avail....



moshi_moshi said:


> if i didn't already have fuchsia suede..and they had my size....
> 
> fuchsia ponyhair maniacs $598.50 Sizes 40 and 41
> http://shop.husonline.com/store/14001!Brian/fuscia+pony+hair+maniac+pump]
> 
> cappucino nude suede cohen borchie booties $878.50 Sizes 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5
> http://www.elysewalker.com/store/product.php?productid=20881&manufacturerid=141


----------



## moshi_moshi

regeens said:


> Thanks *moshi*. I missed out on the Pony hair fuchsia  I've been trying to find a 37.5 to no avail....


 
i'll keep an eye out for you *R* 

i'm looking for rose gold maniacs on sale (size 39)... my nordies SA is looking for me but if anyone sees them on sale anywhere else PM me


----------



## CAGirlInDC

Hi ladies, I have a random question: I bought a pair of Harrisons and they fit fine in the front but the little heel strip in the back digs into my heels and makes wearing them painful. Does anyone else have this issue/know how to fix? 

I actually tried on a pair of Maniacs in 0.5 size up and had the exact same issue, so I'm starting to think that somehow this style of BAs just don't fit my feet. Should I be sizing up (even though most of the threads I read on here suggest TTS)? I'm a very consistent 38 in almost all brands (Loubs, Choo, Blahnik), so I find it super weird that even with the Maniacs at 38.5 I still found them to be tight. 

thanks so much for your help!


----------



## moshi_moshi

CAGirlInDC said:


> Hi ladies, I have a random question: I bought a pair of Harrisons and they fit fine in the front but the little heel strip in the back digs into my heels and makes wearing them painful. Does anyone else have this issue/know how to fix?
> 
> I actually tried on a pair of Maniacs in 0.5 size up and had the exact same issue, so I'm starting to think that somehow this style of BAs just don't fit my feet. Should I be sizing up (even though most of the threads I read on here suggest TTS)? I'm a very consistent 38 in almost all brands (Loubs, Choo, Blahnik), so I find it super weird that even with the Maniacs at 38.5 I still found them to be tight.
> 
> thanks so much for your help!


 
i have heard of people cutting the little strip out of the shoes but i don't know if you want to do that.  i have a pair of manolo's that have that little elastic thing that bothered me so i cut a foot petal heel grip in half and cut a little spot for where the elastic would be and placed it in the shoe around it and it feels much better.  i'll have to take a picture of it as it is kind of hard to explain.

as far as sizing i wear a 38.5 to 39 in CL, a 38.5 - 39 in valentino and mostly 39s in choos.  my two pairs of BAs, drama pumps and maniacs are 39s.  the toebox was tight at first but after it stretched out a bit it was fine.  what part is tight, if it's not a length issue have you tried having a cobbler stretch the toebox?

hope this helps!


----------



## ringing_phone

CAGirlInDC said:


> Hi ladies, I have a random question: I bought a pair of Harrisons and they fit fine in the front but the little heel strip in the back digs into my heels and makes wearing them painful. Does anyone else have this issue/know how to fix?
> 
> I actually tried on a pair of Maniacs in 0.5 size up and had the exact same issue, so I'm starting to think that somehow this style of BAs just don't fit my feet. Should I be sizing up (even though most of the threads I read on here suggest TTS)? I'm a very consistent 38 in almost all brands (Loubs, Choo, Blahnik), so I find it super weird that even with the Maniacs at 38.5 I still found them to be tight.
> 
> thanks so much for your help!



Don't cut the elastic!  I did that on one pair, and part of the elastic was still inside the shoe- the little bump that was left kept giving me blisters.  I put foot petals in the heel of all my BA's now and haven't had any problems.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Does anyone in Canada know if holts or any of the other CAN retailers are still carrying rose gold maniacs?  are they on sale?

thanks!!


----------



## jenayb

YAY thanks to my fantastic friend in QC, Leopard Maniacs are on their way via Holt's in a 38.5! I HOPE THEY FIT!!


----------



## ringing_phone

^yay!!



moshi_moshi said:


> Does anyone in Canada know if holts or any of the other CAN retailers are still carrying rose gold maniacs?  are they on sale?
> 
> thanks!!



I haven't seen RGs at Holts for a while.


----------



## moshi_moshi

ringing_phone said:


> ^yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen RGs at Holts for a while.


 
thanks *RP*!


----------



## hannahc123

i'm in love with the leopard powers, does anyone know if any of the london stores have them in stock?
i am visiting london this weekend and would love to get some!

thank you


----------



## jenayb

Just a heads up to anyone trying to score the Leopard Maniacs from Holts.... They are a completely different version than what NM & BG are stocking. They are a totally different print with a wooden heel. I'm returning the 38.5 I snagged because they aren't the ones I want.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ladies, Nude Maniacs size 37.5!!! $400 OBO from a lovely seller!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brian-Atwood-Nude-Patent-Maniacs-Size-37-5/44348757


----------



## am2022

ladies.. a few atwoods on the NAP sale.. some even made it to 60 - 70% off!


----------



## hannahc123

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i managed to get hold of the Powers in Leopard, they are so gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

hannahc123 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> i managed to get hold of the Powers in Leopard, they are so gorgeous!



Gorgeous!  Congrats hun!


----------



## jenayb

^^ I love those!!! I do not find the Power to be as comfortable as the Maniac or I would have snatched those up in a heart beat!!!


Speaking of, I should FINALLY have the right size leopard Maniac on Friday! Thank God!


----------



## amusedcleo

hannahc123 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> i managed to get hold of the Powers in Leopard, they are so gorgeous!


 
hannah, the powers look A-Mazing!  Congrats


----------



## amusedcleo

jenaywins said:


> ^^ I love those!!! I do not find the Power to be as comfortable as the Maniac or I would have snatched those up in a heart beat!!!
> 
> 
> Speaking of, I should FINALLY have the right size leopard Maniac on Friday! Thank God!


 
Jenay, I'm excited to see your leopard maniacs.  I'm glad to hear you were finally able to get the shoes you wanted!!


----------



## jenayb

amusedcleo said:


> Jenay, I'm excited to see your leopard maniacs. I'm glad to hear you were finally able to get the shoes you wanted!!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## tatsu_k

Hello ladies, need your opinion here, i want to buy maniac pumps from ebay, i really do not trust measurements just want to know, do they run small? I heard about it many times. I do have designer shoes such as choos nd manolos which are all 39.5 so do you think 39.5 Maniac atwoods will be fine? My foot is little under 10inch. Thanks so much! i hope im gonna score them soon


----------



## angelcove

hannahc123 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> i managed to get hold of the Powers in Leopard, they are so gorgeous!


 
Oh my!!!  Love these!!!


----------



## maggiesze1

Hi everyone! I am new to Brian Atwood, but I was just browsing Footcandy and saw the Monroe mesh pumps and adore them, but I saw Footcandy said they have a 3 1/2" heel, but here it says they are 120mm, so I am wondering, did they come in two different heel heights?


----------



## konfetka24

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main..._sku=0441942586199&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}


----------



## jenayb

konfetka24 said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main..._sku=0441942586199&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}



They are showing @ $618.99 for me.


----------



## konfetka24

I got the VIP email from saks and thru that link they are $310


----------



## jenayb

konfetka24 said:


> I got the VIP email from saks and thru that link they are $310



I got that, too, but remember not everyone will have access.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Some good Brian Atwood on the Saks Designer Sale today!


----------



## randr21

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...xie+suede+power+pump-+grey.do?sortby=ourPicks

moxie grey suede power pumps for 250 and free ship.


----------



## 05_sincere

Brian Atwood Dante Size 38 Black Intermix $89.00
http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...asic&keyword=atwood&sortby=newArrivals&page=1


----------



## 05_sincere

I am attempting to locate these in a 37.5.
Brian Atwood Leopard Powers size 39 only $346.00

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Datwood%2520leopard


----------



## jenayb

05_sincere said:


> I am attempting to locate these in a 37.5.
> Brian Atwood Leopard Powers size 39 only $346.00
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Datwood%2520leopard


 
This is the Maniac, not the Power.


----------



## 05_sincere

jenaywins said:


> This is the Maniac, not the Power.



Thanks Jenay I was ordering powers on the other tab when I spotted these


----------



## jenayb

05_sincere said:


> Thanks Jenay I was ordering powers on the other tab when I spotted these


----------



## minhasa

I saw leopard powers on sale at the room for about 300 (they are 500 with an extra 40% off) in a 6.5 and 7.  There were surprisingly quite a few BA shoes on sale and I made my first BA purchase there, studded powers (love at first sight). Also I'm new to the forum


----------



## indypup

indypup said:
			
		

> I think these might be coming home with me in the next few days.
> 
> They're surprisingly comfortable for the height!



I just wanted to share... my patience paid off and I was able to score these gorgeous boots for a whopping $180!!!  Updated pics to come!


----------



## minhasa

Stuff at the room in the 6-7.5 range



















All extra 40% off, I want them all!


----------



## 05_sincere

minhasa said:
			
		

> Stuff at the room in the 6-7.5 range
> 
> All extra 40% off, I want them all!



Do you have an email address or phone number for this location?


----------



## minhasa

The phone number is 416 861 6251 ext. 6275 for Jenna it is in Toronto (Canada) do if you are out of the country I do not know what the shipping is


----------



## sunnyflies

Love these!


----------



## rock_girl

Item: BN Brian Atwood Red Leather Platform Shoes Pumps UK6.5 EU39.5 -As On Celebs!
Listing number: 220937213870
Seller: bows-boutique
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220937213870&category=55793&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
Comments: Can someone please tell me if these shoes are authentic? TIA


----------



## jenayb

rock_girl said:


> Item: BN Brian Atwood Red Leather Platform Shoes Pumps UK6.5 EU39.5 -As On Celebs!
> Listing number: 220937213870
> Seller: bows-boutique
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220937213870&category=55793&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> Comments: Can someone please tell me if these shoes are authentic? TIA



Yes they are.


----------



## rock_girl

Thanks J!!


----------



## jenayb

rock_girl said:


> Thanks J!!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

I'm dying trying to decide whether or not I should get the neon yellow patent Maniacs...does anyone have them/has anyone tried them on? I want to know how great the colour is in real life!


----------



## minhasa

Just a general question but does suede stretch a lot?  I am thinking about geting BA knee high suede boots but they are 1/5 a size small.


----------



## meowmeow

I just couldn't resist and got my first BA - the Harrison platform pump with rear chain detail at The Room tonight!  I can't walk in them, but they are just too sexy to pass up!


----------



## rock_girl

s.s. alexandra said:


> I'm dying trying to decide whether or not I should get the neon yellow patent Maniacs...does anyone have them/has anyone tried them on? I want to know how great the colour is in real life!


 
I haven't seen them, sorry!  The Maniac is a great shoe though...



meowmeow said:


> I just couldn't resist and got my first BA - the Harrison platform pump with rear chain detail at The Room tonight! I can't walk in them, but they are just too sexy to pass up!


 
Congrats!  I have the Harrison in grey... it's such an amazing shoe!



minhasa said:


> Just a general question but does suede stretch a lot? I am thinking about geting BA knee high suede boots but they are 1/5 a size small.


 
I don't have any BAs in suede, but I do have a pair of Nine West suede knee high boots.  They've stretched about 1/4 inch in calf circumference and width, but not at all in length.


----------



## Kayapo97

meowmeow said:


> I just couldn't resist and got my first BA - the Harrison platform pump with rear chain detail at The Room tonight! I can't walk in them, but they are just too sexy to pass up!


 
Wow, congrats those are some shoes!


----------



## amusedcleo

Silver maniac pump on sale (not extremely discounted but....) size 38.5

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=Brian+Atwood&N=1553+4294954305&bmUID=jkAlz38


----------



## AEGIS

Hello Ladies.

I picked these up today at Saks. I went to go return something and ended up with these.  They're my first BA shoes. They're the B line and were $350.The colors are super bright and saturated.

but im not sure about them bc they're suede. I would want to wear these in the summer but idk if i want to be in suede shoes.  but they're super comfy and run tts


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I picked these up today at Saks. I went to go return something and ended up with these.  They're my first BA shoes. They're the B line and were $350.The colors are super bright and saturated.
> 
> but im not sure about them bc they're suede. I would want to wear these in the summer but idk if i want to be in suede shoes.  but they're super comfy and run tts



I just love the colors Aegis!! Vibrant & perfect for spring/summer!!

I just got my first BA shoes a few days ago---waiting for it to arrive from Saks.


----------



## fmd914

I love them Aegis.  I wear suede all the time in the summer.  I actually have a pair of CL suede VP in the same pink as your BAs and wear them all the time.  I also wear purple suede VPs in the summer and think they coordinate just fine.  JMT!


----------



## 05_sincere

Ladies Nude Maniacs Sz.40  BIN $249
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRIAN-ATWOO...en_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc1a4ccbf#ht_7474wt_1037


----------



## rock_girl

Love them Aegis!  Congrats!!!


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

Cute Atwood styles just hit the outnet ladies! Red patent powers 50% off, Blue suede Fellini etc

Go Go Go 

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Shoes?designerFilter=Brian_Atwood


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

AEGIS said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I picked these up today at Saks. I went to go return something and ended up with these. They're my first BA shoes. They're the B line and were $350.The colors are super bright and saturated.
> 
> but im not sure about them bc they're suede. I would want to wear these in the summer but idk if i want to be in suede shoes. but they're super comfy and run tts


 
Gabrielle Union has your shoes on in this month's Essence  Not sure if I love them w/ this dress, but don't they look great against her skin? So bright and fun-like a cocoa butter ad or something lol!

28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyfgio4hbv1qermdto1_500.jpg


----------



## AEGIS

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> Gabrielle Union has your shoes on in this month's Essence  Not sure if I love them w/ this dress, but don't they look great against her skin? So bright and fun-like a cocoa butter ad or something lol!
> 
> 28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lyfgio4hbv1qermdto1_500.jpg




oh yay! i like it.  i love these shoes now.  i cannot wait to wear them


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> I just love the colors Aegis!! Vibrant & perfect for spring/summer!!
> 
> I just got my first BA shoes a few days ago---waiting for it to arrive from Saks.





fmd914 said:


> I love them Aegis.  I wear suede all the time in the summer.  I actually have a pair of CL suede VP in the same pink as your BAs and wear them all the time.  I also wear purple suede VPs in the summer and think they coordinate just fine.  JMT!





rock_girl said:


> Love them Aegis!  Congrats!!!



thank you ladies...i will post outfit pics when i finally wear them!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> thank you ladies...i will post outfit pics when i finally wear them!



 What??  You got me all excited!! That could be awhile--- S/S is a few months away!! :giggles: I want to see these bright beauties on your skin tone--- I know they will look gorgeous on you.


----------



## Ishop247365

I LOVE the Debra shoe. He is so talented.
He is definitely one to watch! Plus he is beautiful to look at


----------



## 05_sincere

Go Ladies Current Season 
Brian Atwood Fontanne Pumps Classics Women Shoes 8.5
BIN $270.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwoo...en_s_Shoes&hash=item4844064688#ht_3290wt_1396


----------



## 05_sincere

05_sincere said:


> Go Ladies Current Season
> Brian Atwood Fontanne Pumps Classics Women Shoes 8.5
> BIN $270.99
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwoo...en_s_Shoes&hash=item4844064688#ht_3290wt_1396



Now $252.02 Ladies


----------



## prettyprincess

I know these are an older style but does anyone know where to find the nude vernice patent dramas 140mm in 37 or 37.5?? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## prettyprincess

anyone?? I just bought the dramas in an 8 but they are too big


----------



## mrsMP

hhmmm as far as I know, the dramas have been discontinued a long time ago..sorry... but I could be wrong... 



prettyprincess said:


> anyone?? I just bought the dramas in an 8 but they are too big


----------



## prettyprincess

If you happen to see any 37 or 37.5 for sale anywhere pls let me know. thanks


----------



## MoreBags4Life

I just bought a pair of leopard (calf hair) booties designed by B Brian Atwood from saks.com for 189 bucks. They were almost 60% off I guess I purchased the last pair


----------



## bobobob

Melissa McCarthy's custom shoe for The Oscars and her clutch credit: Brian Atwood's twitter (@Brian_Atwood)


----------



## 05_sincere

If anyone sees  a Alison Fuxia in a 37 or 37.5 please PM me.


----------



## sammix3

bobobob said:


> Melissa McCarthy's custom shoe for The Oscars and her clutch credit: Brian Atwood's twitter (@Brian_Atwood)



These are beautiful!


----------



## rock_girl

bobobob said:


> Melissa McCarthy's custom shoe for The Oscars and her clutch credit: Brian Atwood's twitter (@Brian_Atwood)


 
She told Ryan Seacrest on the red carpet that she's known BA since high school, and that they are very good friends.  Apparently, he wrote a personal message on her custom made shoes...what a luck gal!!


----------



## MoreBags4Life

What do you guys think about these B Brian Atwood leopard booties? Are they a keeper? is it normal to have the print different on both shoes? i didn't know that the B line is made in China


----------



## dbeth

bobobob said:


> Melissa McCarthy's custom shoe for The Oscars and her clutch credit: Brian Atwood's twitter (@Brian_Atwood)



So pretty. 



MoreBags4Life said:


> What do you guys think about these B Brian Atwood leopard booties? Are they a keeper? is it normal to have the print different on both shoes? i didn't know that the B line is made in China



I went through this exact same thing with a pair of leopard Valentino shoes just a few days ago. I ended up returning them because it was to obvious that the print was different. The front part of the shoes---one was a tiger stripe and the other was the leopard spots.  Animal print shoes are not going to be uniform in print,  but when it's the front part & it's that big of a difference, it's easy to notice.

I'll be honest---those look completely different.  If it doesn't bother you, then who cares?? But if it does, even a little bit, then I say return because you may end up not wearing them.  I'm sorry this happened---it sucks, believe me. I wanted those Valentino shoes SO BAD.


----------



## Kayapo97

MoreBags4Life said:


> What do you guys think about these B Brian Atwood leopard booties? Are they a keeper? is it normal to have the print different on both shoes? i didn't know that the B line is made in China


This just shows poor manufacturing control, any company of reasonable quality would ensure the pattern on the leather was similar (not identical) for a specific pair of shoes. Suggests cheap chinese manufacture where they just churn the shoes off the production line without any care for the end look.


----------



## MoreBags4Life

Thank you ladies for the feedback! I decided to return them  i thought I could get away with the difference but it's so darn obvious


----------



## LoveDVF2009

I am thinking of purchasing the B Brian Atwood " Fineday" pumps. Would you all think they would run true to size or should I size up 1/2 a size? I normally wear a 6.5 in like 85% of shoe brands. I am just wondering if Atwoods run on the narrow side?


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but Im after the B Brian Atwood Fontanne (?) pink/green glitter pumps. I need them in atleast a 39, probably a 39.5 or 40 (can make all these sizes work) but can only find them up to a 38.5... Im also in the UK!

Any helo would be much appreciated  TIA!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Smoke NUDE Maniac* 140mm ALERT! Size 41 $350 OBO !!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwoo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item46015c96b8#ht_500wt_1363


----------



## fumi

My first pair of BAs!

Maniac pumps in *Bubblegum Pink*


----------



## boxermomof2

fumi said:


> My first pair of BAs!
> 
> Maniac pumps in *Bubblegum Pink*



OMG, I LOVE them!!! They are perfect for all the spring/summer pastels.


----------



## amusedcleo

fumi said:


> My first pair of BAs!
> 
> Maniac pumps in *Bubblegum Pink*


 
Love them!  The color is gorgeous   Despite the lighter traffic on this forum these days I still  my maniacs!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## rock_girl

fumi said:


> My first pair of BAs!
> 
> Maniac pumps in *Bubblegum Pink*


 
Congrats on your first pair of BAs!   That color pink is simply to die for!!


----------



## fumi

boxermomof2 said:


> OMG, I LOVE them!!! They are perfect for all the spring/summer pastels.





amusedcleo said:


> Love them!  The color is gorgeous   Despite the lighter traffic on this forum these days I still  my maniacs!  Thanks for sharing





rock_girl said:


> Congrats on your first pair of BAs!   That color pink is simply to die for!!




Thank you ladies! Yes the color is simply gorgeous and the leather is soft to the touch.


----------



## amusedcleo

Intermix has a few sale BA's.  Debra, Maniac and a peep toe (don't know the name).  Prices range from $269-$329...most sizes available.  

http://www.intermixonline.com/category/designers/brian+atwood.do


----------



## nexisfan

Hi ladies! I'm thinking about plunging into some BA, and was wondering about sizing. Anyone familiar with the frederique pump? I'm a TTS 40 in CL, US size 9, so any help is appreciated! Also really considering 140mm maniac, so any advice there would be helpful! TIA!


----------



## rock_girl

nexisfan said:


> Hi ladies! I'm thinking about plunging into some BA, and was wondering about sizing. Anyone familiar with the frederique pump? I'm a TTS 40 in CL, US size 9, so any help is appreciated! Also really considering 140mm maniac, so any advice there would be helpful! TIA!


 
Hi Nexis - I have the Harrison and Power pumps (140mm).  I find them to be really tight in the toe box, so each pair goes to the cobbler for professional stretching before I can wear them.  Do you want me to measure the length of the insole and width of toe box on my pairs for you?


----------



## saintgermain

bobobob said:


> Melissa McCarthy's custom shoe for The Oscars and her clutch credit: Brian Atwood's twitter (@Brian_Atwood)



a real life cinderella slipper!


----------



## rock_girl

nexisfan said:


> Hi ladies! I'm thinking about plunging into some BA, and was wondering about sizing. Anyone familiar with the frederique pump? I'm a TTS 40 in CL, US size 9, so any help is appreciated! Also really considering 140mm maniac, so any advice there would be helpful! TIA!


 


rock_girl said:


> Hi Nexis - I have the Harrison and Power pumps (140mm). I find them to be really tight in the toe box, so each pair goes to the cobbler for professional stretching before I can wear them. Do you want me to measure the length of the insole and width of toe box on my pairs for you?


 
Duh!  I forgot to include sizing... I am a standard US 9 and my CL TTS is 39.5.  All of my BAs are 39.5


----------



## nexisfan

*rock_girl*, Thanks so much for offering!! Sorry I am in finals and keep forgetting to check this forum. However, I did just purchase my first pair, which I am SO STOKED ABOUT... Dramas!!! God I've loved that style forever! I bought a size 40, so hopefully they will work out.

I would appreciate the measurements if you have time! I also spy a pair of power pumps that I think I might take a try with if I could fit into them.


----------



## fumi

For those of you who might be interested, B Brian Atwood has come out with some cute looking crystal heels! There are teal, nude, and black heels with crystals on the platform and on the backside of the shoe, which I think looks pretty cool! 











Pictures found on Neiman Marcus. Shoes are $395.


----------



## rock_girl

nexisfan said:


> I would appreciate the measurements if you have time! I also spy a pair of power pumps that I think I might take a try with if I could fit into them.


 
In both the Harrisons and the Powers, the measurements are as follows:
Length of Insole = 10 inches
Width of Toebox = 3ish inches



nexisfan said:


> However, I did just purchase my first pair, which I am SO STOKED ABOUT... Dramas!!! God I've loved that style forever! I bought a size 40, so hopefully they will work out.


 
Congrats on the *Dramas*!!  I am so jealous, as I missed out on them when the were available.  Modeling shots please... :useless:


----------



## d4m

Hi,

My first time post here. As a guy I feel like I've accidentally walked into the ladies room! 

Okay, I know it's risky business for guys to buy their girl's shoes as a gift, but - well - too late! I recently purchased a pair of Maniac heels as a gift for my girlfriend. I'm waiting for them to arrive, but in the meantime wonder if any of you lovely ladies here can help me with something.

I would love to be able to afford a brand-new pair, but I can't at the moment. And I can't hang around all day waiting for exactly the right size in exactly the right colour to come up in a sale, so I thought I'd go for these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230772664375

I admit that they were maybe not the greatest bargain of all time, but they are the right size and in red - which I know my girlfriend was looking for - and they seem to be from a reliable seller. 

So - on to my question, looking at the pictures, I can see that they were probably purchased in a sale and, as such, have a lighter rectangular mark where the sticker used to be. Also, there is another sticker on there showing what looks like the materials used. How would I remove the remaining stickers and best clean this sole? I would really like for them to be as clean and fresh looking as possible before giving them as a gift. I know the sole is leather, but is it a sort of suede finish? Or shiny? I'm just trying to think in advance what cleaner/brush to purchase (if anything).

Looking forward to your replies!

D.


----------



## rock_girl

*D* - What a wonderful thing for you to give your girlfriend as a gift.  She is a very lucky lady and I hope she enjoys them. 

Regarding the material of the soles, they aren't exactly suede but more like an natural (unfinished, if you prefer) leather.  Hopefully some of the other ladies will correct me if I am mistaken!

As for the wear on the soles, it is minimal.  I would say their condition as completely normal for any pair of shoes that were tried on in a store.  Due to that fact, I've never thought about removing the sticker the marks.  I guess I figure that the first time I wear the shoes outside, it won't matter if there used to be a sticker mark.  

You might consider using a suede brush, but I don't know that I would use a cleaning agent for fear that it might cause the sole to become slick/slippery.  Hope this helps!


----------



## d4m

rock_girl said:


> *D* - What a wonderful thing for you to give your girlfriend as a gift.  She is a very lucky lady and I hope she enjoys them.
> 
> Regarding the material of the soles, they aren't exactly suede but more like an natural (unfinished, if you prefer) leather.  Hopefully some of the other ladies will correct me if I am mistaken!
> 
> As for the wear on the soles, it is minimal.  I would say their condition as completely normal for any pair of shoes that were tried on in a store.  Due to that fact, I've never thought about removing the sticker the marks.  I guess I figure that the first time I wear the shoes outside, it won't matter if there used to be a sticker mark.
> 
> You might consider using a suede brush, but I don't know that I would use a cleaning agent for fear that it might cause the sole to become slick/slippery.  Hope this helps!


Hi Rock Girl,

Thanks for the reply. The shoes arrived yesterday and they were as pictured. My girlfriend loves them (phew!), so that's great! I managed to remove the other sticker and clean the sole with a soft pencil eraser and then sanded it down with a piece of fine sandpaper. You can still see a very faint outline of where the sticker on the arch was (but maybe a suede brush will help that vanish completely) and I'm happy to say the sticker mark from the sole is now completely invisible!

D.


----------



## SassySarah

Hi, can anyone give me sizing advice on the B Fontanne pump?  I'm normally an 8.5 in most US and 39 in CL.  Thanks!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/b-brian-atwood-fontanne-pump/3201360?origin=shoppingbag


----------



## BellaShoes

*Fumi*, love your pink maniacs!

I am coveting the pink watersnake maniacs! They are TDF!


----------



## BellaShoes

Coffee Metal Heel Bootie Reg $925, Sale $277, size 39
http://shop.husonline.com/store/14003!Brian/coffee+suede+stilleto+bootie


----------



## TheImportersWife

fumi said:


> For those of you who might be interested, B Brian Atwood has come out with some cute looking crystal heels! There are teal, nude, and black heels with crystals on the platform and on the backside of the shoe, which I think looks pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures found on Neiman Marcus. Shoes are $395.



I just received the nude pumps, but I'm undecided as to weather I'm going to keep them. I feel like they might be a tad too snug, which stinks because I'm a 42, so there's no sizing up for me.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Brian is opening his first store on Madison Ave in NYC this fall


----------



## TheImportersWife

TheImportersWife said:


> I just received the nude pumps, but I'm undecided as to *weather* I'm going to keep them. I feel like they might be a tad too snug, which stinks because I'm a 42, so there's no sizing up for me.



Freakin' autocorrect!!!!  

I've decided to keep them.  They weren't as snug tonight. I'm guessing they felt tighter earlier this afternoon because I tried them on right after I got out of the shower.


----------



## 50wishes

Very nice pics!


----------



## fumi

TheImportersWife said:


> Freakin' autocorrect!!!!
> 
> I've decided to keep them.  They weren't as snug tonight. I'm guessing they felt tighter earlier this afternoon because I tried them on right after I got out of the shower.



These look beautiful!  Do you find them comfy and easy to walk in or not?


----------



## MissBalLouis

TheImportersWife said:


> Freakin' autocorrect!!!!
> 
> I've decided to keep them.  They weren't as snug tonight. I'm guessing they felt tighter earlier this afternoon because I tried them on right after I got out of the shower.



Gorgeous!
 Nice to know others here have bigger feet. It's so much harder to find great, fitting shoes and these are amazing!


----------



## iluvmybags

I just bought my first pair of Brian Atwood shoes from Saks!  I can't wait for them to get here - I just hope they fit!ush:

(I'm also hoping my SA is correct about the heel height - the same shoes are on the website 2x with two diff names and prices, but the pics and description are exactly the same.  She said that the website is wrong and one is 4 inches, while the others are 5 in - I went w/the ones that are supposed to be 4 inches, so I hope she's right!)


----------



## mayski

Hello, I'm not familiar with Brian Atwood pumps but what would anyone suggest for someone like me that can't balance in more in 3 inches (ex. other brands like Dolce Vita, Sam Edelman, BCBG). Thanks!


----------



## 05_sincere

Preowned B By Brian Atwood Colorblock Fontanne 38.5 small mark on toe 
Brian Atwood BFFONTANNE HiHeel Platform Pump Women Size 8.5 M $350.00 Used
BIN 189.30

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwoo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a754d274e#ht_611wt_1163


----------



## mainguyen504

hi ladies, can anyone authenticate these shoes? i know i should go through th authenticate these shoes thread, but there isn't  a lot of traffic over there... was wondering if you guys cna help me out?
TIA!!
item: bffredrique
SELLER:discountdesignerwarehouse 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/31040566668...1634&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2661#ht_3251wt_1188


----------



## billbill

Hi ladies. i got a quick question. do u size down for the suede maniac? i wear 38.5 for maniac 120 in patent and wonder whether i should get same size or 38 cause suede stretches? Thanks tons


----------



## rock_girl

billbill said:
			
		

> Hi ladies. i got a quick question. do u size down for the suede maniac? i wear 38.5 for maniac 120 in patent and wonder whether i should get same size or 38 cause suede stretches? Thanks tons



I wear the same size in all my BAs, regardless of heel height or material. Your best bet would be to try on a pair before buying, if that's possible.


----------



## rock_girl

Any ladies looking for the color block pump...I just saw several on the sales racks arrived Saks and NM.  Sizes ranged from 37.5 to 39.5.


----------



## sabrunka

Hey everyone!! You wouldnt believe the amazing deals I got today...  Two pairs of BA's for £180... Brand new and on sale at a great price here in London!

Pictures coming this evening


----------



## sabrunka

Here we go!! Red Patent Maniacs and Leopard Pony Hair Powers!!!


----------



## legendofzelda

Those are GORGEOUS, Sabrunka!


----------



## sabrunka

Thanks! So glad I found them! The maniacs are half a size too small, but I'll just wear them around the house to stretch them a bit heh.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

Anybody have the Blanco? I think they're AMAZING but dont want to pull the trigger without mod pics.. Anybody?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

I love them both!


----------



## rock_girl

sabrunka said:
			
		

> Here we go!! Red Patent Maniacs and Leopard Pony Hair Powers!!!



Congrats both pairs are amazing! I love the red...been looking for a pair myself.


----------



## rock_girl

Loubiwhirl_ said:
			
		

> Anybody have the Blanco? I think they're AMAZING but dont want to pull the trigger without mod pics.. Anybody?



Nope. But if I see them I take spy pictures.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

rock_girl said:
			
		

> Nope. But if I see them I take spy pictures.



Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

i feel like i would like maniacs....hmmm


----------



## pommerogue

Would anyone happen to know where can I purchase a pair of BA Marcella pump (size 38)? I have searched everywhere for those heels...  
Any help is appreciated!!! 
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## sabrunka

AEGIS said:


> i feel like i would like maniacs....hmmm



I also think you'd like them! The shape are to die for... They make you and your feet look gorgeous! 

Question for everyone! Have any of you ever gotten your patent shoes stretched? I need to get my red maniacs stretched since they're about .5-1 size too small...


----------



## pommerogue

sabrunka said:


> I also think you'd like them! The shape are to die for... They make you and your feet look gorgeous!
> 
> Question for everyone! Have any of you ever gotten your patent shoes stretched? I need to get my red maniacs stretched since they're about .5-1 size too small...



My patent heels generally won't stretch too much. They loosen up a bit after intensive wear but I don't think they will stretch up to 1 size. 
If they are .5 too small for you, maybe you can consider bringing them to a store to stretch them for you?


----------



## sabrunka

pommerogue said:


> My patent heels generally won't stretch too much. They loosen up a bit after intensive wear but I don't think they will stretch up to 1 size.
> If they are .5 too small for you, maybe you can consider bringing them to a store to stretch them for you?




Yah hmm we have a shoe repair where I work, which is also where I bought them, so I may do that! I probably don't need them one full size up! Although I may have found an at home fix! I blow dried the inside of the shoes, then put my feet in with thick socks... It seems to have worked, as my feet now without socks can fit into the shoe, which they couldn't before unless I had tights on or something! But it's also the morning, so my feet aren't at their full 'swollen' potential haha...


----------



## mistyknightwin

They are cute, they are a few 60% off @ Nordstrom....


AEGIS said:


> i feel like i would like maniacs....hmmm


----------



## rock_girl

AEGIS said:


> i feel like i would like maniacs....hmmm


 
I think you might...    There are several pairs at Saks in a lovely apple green color, on sale.  I don't recall the size, but I can give you my SAs name and he can check.


----------



## rock_girl

sabrunka said:


> Question for everyone! Have any of you ever gotten your patent shoes stretched? I need to get my red maniacs stretched since they're about .5-1 size too small...


 
I have to have all of my BAs professionally stretched before I can wear them...including the patent pairs.  For me it isn't the length, but the width of the toe box.  One trip to the cobbler (and a little blister block to lube up my toes) and they fit like a dream.


----------



## sabrunka

rock_girl said:
			
		

> I have to have all of my BAs professionally stretched before I can wear them...including the patent pairs.  For me it isn't the length, but the width of the toe box.  One trip to the cobbler (and a little blister block to lube up my toes) and they fit like a dream.



I think I may have to end up doing that as well! I attempted stretching all day yesterday but with not much luck haha... Ill bring them in to where I work today, and see what they can do for me


----------



## jennified_

Has anyone seen any Maniac's in 37.5 for sale anywhere? TIA!


----------



## pommerogue

jennified_ said:


> Has anyone seen any Maniac's in 37.5 for sale anywhere? TIA!



Saks have some bright color Maniac in that size for sale at $312, I got a pair in orange  better hurry though, they are running out quick


----------



## fashion16

I saw a pair of 37.5 Maniacs in electric blue suede at Saks in San Antonio


----------



## regeens

Great deals on exotic Maniacs at My Theresa: http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/catalogsearch/result/?q=Atwood+


----------



## BellaShoes

^DAMN! I have been stalking the 39 in the pink snakeskin, they were not part of the original sale. Now they are gone!


----------



## legaldiva

OMG did you guys catch the Gilt sale?  I just scored the rose gold Maniacs & the coral patent Rene ... it was like buy one, get one free!


----------



## Flyboy2

I got mine the other day although I only wore them once and they killed my feet I need to break them in


----------



## legaldiva

^ Are those peep toe or pumps?!  Amazing ... the bedazzled outsole is making me insane.


----------



## Flyboy2

legaldiva said:


> ^ Are those peep toe or pumps?!  Amazing ... the bedazzled outsole is making me insane.



there pumps closed toe


----------



## billbill

Finally scored a blue suede maniac at discount. Missed that one on Saks but still save $$ 

Now thinking whether should get the neon pink one maniac as well or CL pigalle plato in hot pink.. thoughts?


----------



## Flyboy2

I was going to say right now FYI Saks website has a huge sale for a lot of designer's shoes that are up to 60% off and Brian Atwood is on there


----------



## 05_sincere

billbill said:


> Finally scored a blue suede maniac at discount. Missed that one on Saks but still save $$
> 
> Now thinking whether should get the neon pink one maniac as well or CL pigalle plato in hot pink.. thoughts?



I love the color of these....it looks like we are on the hunt for the same shoes.....would you mind PM the sku for these....what size in pigalle plato are you looking for.....


----------



## billbill

05_sincere said:


> I love the color of these....it looks like we are on the hunt for the same shoes.....would you mind PM the sku for these....what size in pigalle plato are you looking for.....


 
I bought it from mytheresa. So is the SKU no should be on the box or else? 

I'm looking for 38.5 for pigalle plato.. it's available on NM online site but I just wonder whether I should get the hot pink maniac instead, they're 40% off in my local store


----------



## BellaShoes

I have the CL Pigalle Plato in Hot Pink... bought them the minute they were released... they are amazing! I have not seen the hot pink Maniac in person although online, they look very similar in color hence the reason I did not grab those too!


----------



## fumi

billbill said:


> Finally scored a blue suede maniac at discount. Missed that one on Saks but still save $$
> 
> Now thinking whether should get the neon pink one maniac as well or CL pigalle plato in hot pink.. thoughts?



The color is beautiful!


----------



## pommerogue

Got a pair of red patent Maniac yesterday at Saks Fifth for only $250  , love my SA so much!
Btw, their sales right now is 60% off original price which is not bad since before is 30% + 25%


----------



## billbill

BellaShoes said:


> I have the CL Pigalle Plato in Hot Pink... bought them the minute they were released... they are amazing! I have not seen the hot pink Maniac in person although online, they look very similar in color hence the reason I did not grab those too!


 
yes, i too think the color is kinda similar..


----------



## billbill

fumi said:


> The color is beautiful!


 
Thank you. and I love the picks & co on your avatar


----------



## fumi

billbill said:


> Thank you. and I love the picks & co on your avatar



Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## authenticplease

I bought my first pair of BAs last weekend in purple suede....so comfy!  So I could not resist going in yesterday to get two more pair from Saks crazy July 4th sale....$178 a pair


----------



## 05_sincere

authenticplease said:


> I bought my first pair of BAs last weekend in purple suede....so comfy!  So I could not resist going in yesterday to get two more pair from Saks crazy July 4th sale....$178 a pair



OMG I love all of these at the price I would have purchased all the colors in my size


----------



## fmd914

authentic - what a beautiful picture!  Love the colors!


----------



## rock_girl

authenticplease said:
			
		

> I bought my first pair of BAs last weekend in purple suede....so comfy!  So I could not resist going in yesterday to get two more pair from Saks crazy July 4th sale....$178 a pair



Congrats! What a lovely rainbow of BAs!!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks again Authentic for the item number...I was able to locate a rose gold pair @ The Las Vegas Saks....$199.44 shipped!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

I want some Maniacs for that price! Anyone have a good SA they're willing to share? PM me. Thanks a ton. Everyone scored big time! Jealous.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

authenticplease said:
			
		

> I bought my first pair of BAs last weekend in purple suede....so comfy!  So I could not resist going in yesterday to get two more pair from Saks crazy July 4th sale....$178 a pair



Sweet! Love the pink and purple


----------



## dbeth

authenticplease said:


> I bought my first pair of BAs last weekend in purple suede....so comfy!  So I could not resist going in yesterday to get two more pair from Saks crazy July 4th sale....$178 a pair



So tempting!! Love all the colors. Thanks for sharing authentic!!


----------



## fumi

authenticplease said:


> I bought my first pair of BAs last weekend in purple suede....so comfy!  So I could not resist going in yesterday to get two more pair from Saks crazy July 4th sale....$178 a pair



Wow, the colors are so pretty!


----------



## 05_sincere

authenticplease said:
			
		

> I bought my first pair of BAs last weekend in purple suede....so comfy!  So I could not resist going in yesterday to get two more pair from Saks crazy July 4th sale....$178 a pair



I was finally able to score the pink thanks so much for the help....,


----------



## materialgurl

i got a pair of nude patent maniacs for $190!!! the SA said head office priced wrong!!! I was expecting to spend $595!!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

materialgurl said:
			
		

> i got a pair of nude patent maniacs for $190!!! the SA said head office priced wrong!!! I was expecting to spend $595!!



You are one lucky gal!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

authenticplease said:
			
		

> I bought my first pair of BAs last weekend in purple suede....so comfy!  So I could not resist going in yesterday to get two more pair from Saks crazy July 4th sale....$178 a pair



Thanks Authentic! I was able to scoop up two pairs. That price is unbeatable!


----------



## Flyboy2

Well this time I was smart I saw these on the clearance rack and picked them up and saw the made in Italy sticker so I bought them.


----------



## wannaprada

05_sincere said:
			
		

> I was finally able to score the pink thanks so much for the help....,



Just tried to PM you but your mailbox is full!


----------



## 05_sincere

wannaprada said:
			
		

> Just tried to PM you but your mailbox is full!



Cleared


----------



## indi3r4

All these fab scores.. i'm tempted!


----------



## Amycoco

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So this is kind of a bittersweet reveal, my Rose Gold Maniacs arriced and I love them...BUT there are quite a few scratches and faded spots on them:cry:. Of course NAP is sold out and I already canceled my Nordstrom order. I have emailed them pics so we'll see what NAP customer service says, but just in case I pre-ordered with Saks...hopefully those will arrive befor the end of the year
> 
> Without further delay, my gorgeous but slightly imperfect Rose Gold Maniacs.


Omg I just recieved my RG Maniac from a asks store in Florida and it got scratches. I am super upset because it's completely sold out. I am confused.


----------



## legaldiva

How bad are the scratches?  I'm waiting for the RG maniacs from the gilt.com sale.  I hope they are in good condition!!!


----------



## blythediva

Amycoco said:


> Omg I just recieved my RG Maniac from a asks store in Florida and it got scratches. I am super upset because it's completely sold out. I am confused.



Do you have pics to share?  If they are really bad, I would not take them unless it is dirt cheap.


----------



## AmyNJacob

Amycoco said:
			
		

> Omg I just recieved my RG Maniac from a asks store in Florida and it got scratches. I am super upset because it's completely sold out. I am confused.



I got the RG maniacs last year when they came out.  They scratch very easily  still a pretty shoe though!


----------



## Amycoco

legaldiva said:


> How bad are the scratches?  I'm waiting for the RG maniacs from the gilt.com sale.  I hope they are in good condition!!!


It's very fragile from the look will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Amycoco

blythediva said:


> Do you have pics to share?  If they are really bad, I would not take them unless it is dirt cheap.


Ok I am new here how do I post pics? Need to get a hang of things.


----------



## rock_girl

Went by Saks today...there are green and rose maniacs on the sale rack along with the Julep (see photo) in black and multi.


----------



## blythediva

rock_girl said:


> Went by Saks today...there are green and rose maniacs on the sale rack along with the Julep (see photo) in black and multi.





Amycoco said:


> Ok I am new here how do I post pics? Need to get a hang of things.



http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html

Refer to the link above.


----------



## blythediva

rock_girl said:


> Went by Saks today...there are green and rose maniacs on the sale rack along with the Julep (see photo) in black and multi.



Are the maniacs patent?  Do you know what size are the rose?


----------



## rock_girl

blythediva said:
			
		

> Are the maniacs patent?  Do you know what size are the rose?



The green (apple) maniacs are patent but the rose ones are a fabric with gold undertones (see left hand pair in Authentic Please photo 3-ish pages back). The rose ones were available in several sizes but I don't remember which.


----------



## minhasa

The Room (at the Bay in Toronto) has an extra 40% off already reduced items (already 60% off) this weekend


----------



## rock_girl

Not sure if anyone is looking for the pairs listed below, but are authentic and from lovely sellers as well.  

*Apple Green Maniac* - http://www.ebay.com/itm/620-AUTH-Br...12735?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4d03b89edf

*Nolita *- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwoo...34369?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc97b3ba1

*Neon Pink Maniac *- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwoo...56331?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc99ea9cb

*Manhattan *- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwoo...05621?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc97acb55


----------



## Shoesplease

Hi Shoe Friends!
I'll be in NY all next week and I'm on a mission to finally get my first pair of 120mm Maniacs in black or nude. Which stores are my best bet to actually find a pair? I am there for work and will only have a couple of hours at night to shop. HELP!


----------



## fumi

Shoesplease said:


> Hi Shoe Friends!
> I'll be in NY all next week and I'm on a mission to finally get my first pair of 120mm Maniacs in black or nude. Which stores are my best bet to actually find a pair? I am there for work and will only have a couple of hours at night to shop. HELP!



All the major high-end department stores carry Brian Atwood- Saks, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf, Barneys, Bloomingdales. Good luck!


----------



## queenvictoria2

Shoesplease said:


> Hi Shoe Friends!
> I'll be in NY all next week and I'm on a mission to finally get my first pair of 120mm Maniacs in black or nude. Which stores are my best bet to actually find a pair? I am there for work and will only have a couple of hours at night to shop. HELP!





Brian just opened his own store at 655 Madison Ave also


----------



## Shoesplease

queenvictoria2 said:


> Brian just opened his own store at 655 Madison Ave also



It's already open?? Score! I will def head there first, thank you!!


----------



## Shoesplease

fumi said:


> All the major high-end department stores carry Brian Atwood- Saks, Neiman Marcus, Bergdorf, Barneys, Bloomingdales. Good luck!


Amazing, thank u for the suggestion, if I don't have any luck at the BA store, I will check out the dept stores. My fingers are crossed


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Saks.com has cappuccino suede Maniacs for $238 in 41, 41.5, and 42. Warning: these run small IMHO.


----------



## meowmeow

minhasa said:


> The Room (at the Bay in Toronto) has an extra 40% off already reduced items (already 60% off) this weekend



Do you know what they have left? what are the prices and sizes like?


----------



## authenticplease

BG has so many dreamy exclusives for their 111th anniversary:girl sigh:

For our anniversary, designers conjured up limited edition pieces inspired by the past and future of Bergdorf Goodman.

Our exclusive Brian Atwood pump's hidden platform gives you an extra boost of height and confidence.
Dyed calf hair (Italy) upper trimmed in tonal suede highlights fine construction.
Off-center darts structure crescent toe, conceal 1 1/4" platform.
Leather lining, insole, and outsole.
5 1/2" covered heel feels like 4 1/4".
"Maniac" is made in Italy.


----------



## authenticplease

http://onswipe.com/styleite/#!/entr...-banned-footwear-ads,504fb48a444f6789475883f6


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

authenticplease said:
			
		

> http://onswipe.com/styleite/#!/entry/brian-atwood-plays-coy-about-his-banned-footwear-ads,504fb48a444f6789475883f6



I didn't think the ads were THAT bad. This campaign really created a buzz for BA. Did you happen to see the video? Now that was a bit racy...


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Brian Atwoods on sale on Saks.com!


----------



## Amycoco

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Brian Atwoods on sale on Saks.com!



Thanks let me go take a look


----------



## Amycoco

ShoobieDoobie said:
			
		

> Brian Atwoods on sale on Saks.com!



I liked the water snake platform maniac pump but I bought it couple of months ago.


----------



## authenticplease

Just coming to post some

Water snake in 40 &40.5

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Brian+Atwood&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=jDbfHUn

And nudeish suede in 41.5

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Brian+Atwood&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=jDbfHX0


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Amycoco said:
			
		

> I liked the water snake platform maniac pump but I bought it couple of months ago.



Amy, you always have the best shoes!


----------



## Amycoco

I try I love shoes and I can't help myself When I see something I like, I just got a YSL shoes today from LC nieman I will post tomorrow.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Amycoco said:
			
		

> I try I love shoes and I can't help myself When I see something I like, I just got a YSL shoes today from LC nieman I will post tomorrow.



I'm already jealous!


----------



## authenticplease

These cute dotted pony hair pumps are on therealreal.com for $125...size 38


http://www.therealreal.com/Product.aspx?l=00010868039700000000&p=BRI01243


----------



## legaldiva

Good sales.  I just bought the snakeskin print Fontanne from the B by BA line; they are HIGH.  

No pics yet ... I'll start bringing my camera to work again til I get an iPhone, which I hope will be soon!


----------



## NANI1972

Does anyone here have the Vega pumps? I love the way they look, but was wondering how bad the pitch was as they are 120 with no platform (correct me if I am wrong), hoping they are not anything like a Louboutin Pigalle 120. Please give me some FB as I am thinking on buying a pair. Thanks!


----------



## AmyNJacob

Lots of BAs on sale at net a porter. Just got some pink maniacs for 50% off!


----------



## legaldiva

H&M faux fur collar burgundy tweed blazer
Uniqlo skinny jeans
LV DE Neverfull MM
Bronze snakeskin Fontanne


----------



## fashion16

legaldiva said:
			
		

> H&M faux fur collar burgundy tweed blazer
> Uniqlo skinny jeans
> LV DE Neverfull MM
> Bronze snakeskin Fontanne



I am over the top in love with that blazer, legal!!!


----------



## fashion16

How long ago did u get this blazer? I am looking for something just like this.


----------



## legaldiva

fashion16 said:
			
		

> How long ago did u get this blazer? I am looking for something just like this.



Black Friday at H&M!! Only $20, too.


----------



## chrisse o

Just got home from NM and these babies were part of the sale!!!! My fave four letter word!!! S-A-L-E


----------



## legaldiva

Gorgeous!!! I have the Fontanne in bronze and they are traffic stopping shoes!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

These lace up leopard booties are $301 at Saks....size 35 only!


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Brian+Atwood&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=jLR5uhl


----------



## authenticplease

chrisse o said:
			
		

> Just got home from NM and these babies were part of the sale!!!! My fave four letter word!!! S-A-L-E



Gorgeous finds.....I love sale season


----------



## authenticplease

Coral pony hair maniacs for $215....sizes 40.5 & 41 only


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e=Brian+Atwood&N=1553+306418049&bmUID=jLR71Va


----------



## fumi

chrisse o said:


> Just got home from NM and these babies were part of the sale!!!! My fave four letter word!!! S-A-L-E



Very pretty heels!


----------



## rock_girl

Does anyone have the Hamper?  Do they fit like the Maniac?  Thanks!


----------



## rock_girl

chrisse o said:


> Just got home from NM and these babies were part of the sale!!!! My fave four letter word!!! S-A-L-E



Lovely, congrats!


----------



## Kayapo97

chrisse o said:


> Just got home from NM and these babies were part of the sale!!!! My fave four letter word!!! S-A-L-E



You lucky girl, they are amazing lets see some mod pictures please.


----------



## seattlegirl1880

These beauties arrived today.  I missed out on the BA Marilyn 160mm, but getting the Hamper at HALF price made up for the missing 10mm!!  The last pic is the BA's up against my Daffs.  They stand up pretty well to the Loubis and the suede it TDF!


----------



## rock_girl

seattlegirl1880 said:


> These beauties arrived today.  I missed out on the BA Marilyn 160mm, but getting the Hamper at HALF price made up for the missing 10mm!!  The last pic is the BA's up against my Daffs.  They stand up pretty well to the Loubis and the suede it TDF!



Congrats!  Modeling pics please!!  I am curious about the comfort & fit.


----------



## unoma

seattlegirl1880 said:


> These beauties arrived today.  I missed out on the BA Marilyn 160mm, but getting the Hamper at HALF price made up for the missing 10mm!!  The last pic is the BA's up against my Daffs.  They stand up pretty well to the Loubis and the suede it TDF!



Congrats
Pls do they fit like the Maniac? Or they fit TTS?


----------



## seattlegirl1880

unoma said:


> Congrats
> Pls do they fit like the Maniac? Or they fit TTS?



I don't have the Maniac, but these are more generous than Louboutins.  I could have gone down a 1/2 size, but these will work fine.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Has anyone seen the nude suede Maniacs in a 39.5 anywhere?  I ordered a pair from NAP in 39 and they were too small but I luuuurved them.


----------



## deltalady

Found these babies at Nordstrom Rack for $75! These are the Bambola pumps.


----------



## BittyMonkey

deltalady said:
			
		

> Found these babies at Nordstrom Rack for $75! These are the Bambola pumps.



Amazing!


----------



## rock_girl

deltalady said:


> Found these babies at Nordstrom Rack for $75! These are the Bambola pumps.



What a steal, congrats!


----------



## mamavuitton

BittyMonkey said:


> Has anyone seen the nude suede Maniacs in a 39.5 anywhere?  I ordered a pair from NAP in 39 and they were too small but I luuuurved them.



I wear a 39.5 in Maniacs and I got several pair at Saks a couple weeks ago.  

Today, I checked NM online and they had several styles of Maniacs in 39.5 with an extra 25% off the sale price.


----------



## redvelvetloubie

I have been busy with Chanel and Louboutin sale that I forgot about Brian! 

Got lucky that I got the pink painted watersnake Maniac for $258.75-$100 Gift Card = $ 158.75 with no shipping and no tax to me!!!

I got the green/bluish painted wAtersnake Maniac for $3xx+international shipping+custom tax last summer. So this is quite a steal! 

If you're 37.5, hurry!!!! Nothing left for our size at Neiman Marcus online.

BG online still at $384 on sale. Original price $768.


----------



## lvusr1

Received these from Nordstrom in the mail today: Hamper Pumps in Black Suede


----------



## rock_girl

lvusr1 said:


> Received these from Nordstrom in the mail today: Hamper Pumps in Black Suede



Congrats!  Mod pics please.


----------



## pquiles

My 2nd pair of BA.  Expecting the 3rd pair... the yellow painted snake pumps sometime this week .  Will post pics when they come in.


----------



## legaldiva

CK grey dress;
BA black suede Baretta OTK boots;
Kohls Vera Wang pearl jewelry with grey chain detail.

I am in LOVE with BA suede. It is such a rich and luxurious black. The heels are high and the pitch is steep but worth it.


----------



## Kayapo97

You look fab, very smart combo. 

I love the Baretta boots (have two pairs myself) they hug your legs so nicely don't they.


----------



## abs678

Hey guys, has anyone purchased the New Maniacs yet?  I'm tempted to pull the trigger (get them) as the nude color is lovely and I need to take a break from purchasing CLs.  I have no problem walking in super high heels, I like what looks like a lower vamp compared to the regular Maniac.  

Reviews/model shots/thoughts appreciated!

I searched the thread for "new maniacs" but nothing came up, sorry if this has already been discussed.


----------



## BittyMonkey

abs678 said:


> Hey guys, has anyone purchased the New Maniacs yet?  I'm tempted to pull the trigger (get them) as the nude color is lovely and I need to take a break from purchasing CLs.  I have no problem walking in super high heels, I like what looks like a lower vamp compared to the regular Maniac.
> 
> Reviews/model shots/thoughts appreciated!
> 
> I searched the thread for "new maniacs" but nothing came up, sorry if this has already been discussed.



I bought a pair of the nude patents and they farted when I walked. So I returned them. I don't know if it was one pair or patents, or the new style. So I'm going to try them on in the store as opposed to NAP next time.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

BittyMonkey said:


> I bought a pair of the nude patents and they farted when I walked. So I returned them. I don't know if it was one pair or patents, or the new style. So I'm going to try them on in the store as opposed to NAP next time.



I happen to see your post, and reading it made me
LOL! Don't mean to butt in on your thread but your comment is funny! Hope you find "non farting shoes" in the future.


----------



## abs678

BittyMonkey said:


> I bought a pair of the nude patents and they farted when I walked. So I returned them. I don't know if it was one pair or patents, or the new style. So I'm going to try them on in the store as opposed to NAP next time.


Haha farting New Maniacs?  Not the hot shoe I had in mind... I'll try before I buy.  Thanks for replying


----------



## BittyMonkey

abs678 said:


> Haha farting New Maniacs?  Not the hot shoe I had in mind... I'll try before I buy.  Thanks for replying



Haha...yeah, I was really disappointed!


----------



## Susan Lee

Hi ladies!
Can anyone help me on the sizing of the Power? I am a 37.5/38 in CL's and in Brian Atwood's B line (the Bambola) I am a 37.5. Would I go for a 37.5 or should I size up to the 38?
Also, how is the comfort on these?

TIA!


----------



## rock_girl

Susan Lee said:


> Hi ladies!
> Can anyone help me on the sizing of the Power? I am a 37.5/38 in CL's and in Brian Atwood's B line (the Bambola) I am a 37.5. Would I go for a 37.5 or should I size up to the 38?
> Also, how is the comfort on these?
> 
> TIA!



My CL TTS is a 39.5 (but I range between 39-40 depending on style).  ALL of my BAs are a 39.5 (Harrison, Maniac, and Power).  

I find the Power are comfortable, but comfort is subjective so I am not sure that helps.


----------



## Susan Lee

rock_girl said:


> My CL TTS is a 39.5 (but I range between 39-40 depending on style).  ALL of my BAs are a 39.5 (Harrison, Maniac, and Power).
> 
> I find the Power are comfortable, but comfort is subjective so I am not sure that helps.



Thanks rock_girl! I was figuring to go to the 38, just to be safe.


----------



## rock_girl

Just got the Sinful and I love them!!


----------



## jennified_

Does anyone know where I can find the nude patent hamper for sale prices?


----------



## legaldiva

Kayapo97 said:


> You look fab, very smart combo.
> 
> I love the Baretta boots (have two pairs myself) they hug your legs so nicely don't they.



Which style of the two pairs do you have?  I was thinking they only came in black & grey suede.


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> Which style of the two pairs do you have?  I was thinking they only came in black & grey suede.



I have a black pair the same as yours and also a brown pair.


----------



## Blueberry12

Do you have modelling pix of the Ridas?

I love the colour.







mishybelle said:


> Ugh, I learned the hard way. Never again!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 36.5. Funny thing is, the wedding I'm going to is in the DC/Georgetown area, so I could pick them up... but,
> 
> 
> The shoes arrived yesterday!!! Crazy, I know. I was really scratching my head when a saw a package on my doorstep. After an email from Intermix CS saying my shoes have NOT been shipped and no shipping confirmation email (my Intermix online acct says the same too), the last thing I thought would arrive were my Dantes.
> 
> Here they are, I love them. So sexy and even more versatile than I thought. I also threw in my BA Rida 120 (in Viola satin) from 2008 for a mini family shot. I expect the family to grow this year, since I am taking a break from CLs (I think?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I went a half size down on my Ridas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the color and the detail on the Rida. It's like an electric purple. I purchased these from Shoe In at the Wynn in Las Vegas. At the time, BA also had a pump style (in black and pewter) with this ribbing detail on the heel, but I cannot recall its name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for comparison's sake, the 120 and 140 side by side. At the time, the Rida was my tallest heel. Funny how times change...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I go, thank you to all the ladies here for your sizing help.


----------



## rock_girl

Wearing my Sinful for the first time today...


----------



## indypup

rock_girl said:


> Wearing my Sinful for the first time today...



These are gorgeous!


----------



## indypup

NANI1972 said:


> Does anyone here have the Vega pumps? I love the way they look, but was wondering how bad the pitch was as they are 120 with no platform (correct me if I am wrong), hoping they are not anything like a Louboutin Pigalle 120. Please give me some FB as I am thinking on buying a pair. Thanks!



I know this post is kind of old, but *Nani*, did you ever figure out how these run?  

I found a pair that are my old Pigalle/Clichy 120 size (I was also thinking 120 with no platform means size down!) and I think I'm going to risk it get them anyway.


----------



## rock_girl

indypup said:


> These are gorgeous!



Thank you Indy!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Has anyone experienced digging of the elastic on the back of the heel?
I wonder if I can just cut it off...


----------



## pquiles

Wearing my yellow snakeskin Maniacs


----------



## rock_girl

pquiles said:


> Wearing my yellow snakeskin Maniacs



Love them!


----------



## Dressyup

My first shoes! From the B line and I found them at Marshall's for 45 dollars! I can definitely see the hype because they are ridiculously comfy despite the height !


----------



## Kayapo97

Dressyup said:


> My first shoes! From the B line and I found them at Marshall's for 45 dollars! I can definitely see the hype because they are ridiculously comfy despite the height !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2137851



Very stylish.


----------



## legaldiva

The new shoes & mod shots look great!  I will have to keep my eyes peeled at TJ Maxx from now on ... the new spring styles are really cute & creative this season.


----------



## flaweddesignn

I managed to get the Hamper in marilyn at a deal last season. But I'm already pretty tall and I feel like i'm towering when I slip them on, so i've never worn them out! I just leave them in my closet and stare at them because they're so gorgeous.


----------



## BittyMonkey

BA is being pre-sold at Saks stores.  I pre-sold a pair of nude patent Maniacs.


----------



## CoutureMe06

I got the b brian fountaine pumps from the gilt sale but they're too big. Should have ordered a 9. Unfortunately they have to go back


----------



## deltalady

Just bought the Brian Atwood Cassiane fringe sandal.


----------



## dessertpouch

BittyMonkey said:


> BA is being pre-sold at Saks stores.  I pre-sold a pair of nude patent Maniacs.



Congrats! Do you have any feedback regarding old Maniac vs. new Maniac? From stock photos it looks like the sides are different.


----------



## BittyMonkey

dessertpouch said:


> Congrats! Do you have any feedback regarding old Maniac vs. new Maniac? From stock photos it looks like the sides are different.



I think the sides are lower on the New Maniacs.


----------



## legaldiva

deltalady said:


> Just bought the Brian Atwood Cassiane fringe sandal.


 
Please post outfit pics!  I would love to see these in a mod shot, too. Gorgeous!!


----------



## deltalady

legaldiva said:


> Please post outfit pics! I would love to see these in a mod shot, too. Gorgeous!!


 
Will do!


----------



## deltalady

legaldiva said:


> Please post outfit pics!  I would love to see these in a mod shot, too. Gorgeous!!



Here's a mod shot!


----------



## rock_girl

deltalady said:


> Here's a mod shot!



Those are really cool!  Would look super cute with shorts and a blazer this summer.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Awesome!


----------



## beauTY05

Good Morning ladies,

I finally received my Michelets today, and this happened. Has this happened to anyone else? Is there a solution besides a return? Please help!!&#128554;&#128554;&#128553;&#128553;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## BittyMonkey

OMG that's defective. You should return.


----------



## daisy999

I came across Brian Atwood shoes a while back and thought they were gorgeous, but I didn't have ready access to see them in stores. I was reminded of them when I came across the B Brian Atwood line recently at Nordstrom. I don't know how the regular Brian Atwood line runs, but I was really impressed by how comfortable the B line was (the prettiness is a given!). Since I haven't been able to try both lines on, can I ask how the regular BA vs B BA line compare in regards to comfort and sizing?
Also, reading through some of the back pages of this thread, I realized that there apparently are fake BA shoes out there (so strange! They'll make fake anythings now, won't they?). I'd like to buy some, but now I'm a bit scared now. Are the fakes just of the higher end regular line or is the B line being faked too? Is there anything I should be looking out for in either real or fake shoes? Sorry if this has been discussed before - I did a search and didn't come across anything specific. If someone could kindly explain or point me towards a post/page where I can find out, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## CelticLuv

Sharing my latest buy. *Brian Atwood Maniac in Blue Suede.*
The color is incredible IRL. I didn't think I would love them as much as I do!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Nice!!


----------



## rock_girl

Dressyup said:


> My first shoes! From the B line and I found them at Marshall's for 45 dollars! I can definitely see the hype because they are ridiculously comfy despite the height !



Very cool!


----------



## rock_girl

CelticLuv said:


> Sharing my latest buy. *Brian Atwood Maniac in Blue Suede.*
> The color is incredible IRL. I didn't think I would love them as much as I do!



Love!  Gorgeous!  Need a pair in my life!


----------



## rock_girl

beauTY05 said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> 
> I finally received my Michelets today, and this happened. Has this happened to anyone else? Is there a solution besides a return? Please help!!&#128554;&#128554;&#128553;&#128553;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;



Definitely send them back!  I don't have any BAs with zippers, but this seems unusual given the overall quality of his shoes.


----------



## rock_girl

daisy999 said:


> I came across Brian Atwood shoes a while back and thought they were gorgeous, but I didn't have ready access to see them in stores. I was reminded of them when I came across the B Brian Atwood line recently at Nordstrom. I don't know how the regular Brian Atwood line runs, but I was really impressed by how comfortable the B line was (the prettiness is a given!). Since I haven't been able to try both lines on, can I ask how the regular BA vs B BA line compare in regards to comfort and sizing?
> Also, reading through some of the back pages of this thread, I realized that there apparently are fake BA shoes out there (so strange! They'll make fake anythings now, won't they?). I'd like to buy some, but now I'm a bit scared now. Are the fakes just of the higher end regular line or is the B line being faked too? Is there anything I should be looking out for in either real or fake shoes? Sorry if this has been discussed before - I did a search and didn't come across anything specific. If someone could kindly explain or point me towards a post/page where I can find out, I'd greatly appreciate it!



I have no experience with the B line, but I would imagine the sizing is similar based on how consistent my size is.


----------



## indi3r4

CelticLuv said:


> Sharing my latest buy. *Brian Atwood Maniac in Blue Suede.*
> The color is incredible IRL. I didn't think I would love them as much as I do!




Is this the same one as the one from NAP sale? If so, I'm soooo excited to get mine..  gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## daisy999

rock_girl said:


> I have no experience with the B line, but I would imagine the sizing is similar based on how consistent my size is.



Thanks! Even more reason to love Brian Atwood I see - I love it when brands are consistent in their sizing...saves me so much headache and guesswork!

Just wondering since you seem to knowledgeable about the brand, do you know how widespread the fake Brian Atwood problem is?


----------



## CelticLuv

BittyMonkey said:


> Nice!!





rock_girl said:


> Love!  Gorgeous!  Need a pair in my life!



Thanks BittyMonkey and Rock_girl! They really go with anything, the color is so cool. I cannot wait to wear them to work, just need to pair them with an outfit first


----------



## CelticLuv

indi3r4 said:


> Is this the same one as the one from NAP sale? If so, I'm soooo excited to get mine..  gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!



Yes it is! You will LOVE them indi!!! I almost didn't get them but then thought what the heck  I am sooo happy I did!


----------



## 05_sincere

indi3r4 said:


> Is this the same one as the one from NAP sale? If so, I'm soooo excited to get mine..  gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


 
Yes Indi they are I am so made my size sold out how have you been lady


----------



## 05_sincere

This color is amazing



CelticLuv said:


> Sharing my latest buy. *Brian Atwood Maniac in Blue Suede.*
> The color is incredible IRL. I didn't think I would love them as much as I do!


----------



## BBATEAM

Hello beauTY05,

We're so sorry to see that you've had a negitive experience with the Michelet.  In order to provide you with the best experience, I would kindly ask you to e-mail us directly and we will be more than happy to address your concerns.  You can also contact our Boutique at 212-415-4739, our amazing staff can provide you with direct and immediate assistance.

Sincerely,
Brian Atwood Customer Support Team

service@brianatwood.com


----------



## BittyMonkey

Nice, BA Customer Service!

I kept going round and round on the Blue Maniacs and by the time you guys convinced me, NAP was sold out!


----------



## BBATEAM

Hello *daisy999* ,

Thank you for your interest in our BB & BBA lines.  We're thrilled to hear that you were able to view our products at Nordstrom.  

To answer your great questions regarding sizes, our Brian Atwood line runs as most European sizes do, they are approximately  1/2 size smaller then American sizes. Our BBA line runs true to size. 

For a unique one on one experience and consultation regarding sizing, fit and comfort, please contact our Madison Avenue store at 212-415-4739 or visit us if you are in the New York area, we can help you with all of your quesitons and provide you a great experience. 

As for conterfeit products, the fabrication of fake designer styles have come a long 
way and therefore it's difficult to provide you with what to look for.  We always recommend purchasing our products from reputable stores such as Nordstorm or visit our web site at brianatwood.com.

Our boutique staff is always happy to assist you with any questions that you may have, please call  or you can also e-mail us directly at service@brianatwood.com.  I look forward to seeing you in a pair of Brian Atwood's amazing spring line.

Sincerely,

Brian Atwood Customer Service Team 



daisy999 said:


> I came across Brian Atwood shoes a while back and thought they were gorgeous, but I didn't have ready access to see them in stores. I was reminded of them when I came across the B Brian Atwood line recently at Nordstrom. I don't know how the regular Brian Atwood line runs, but I was really impressed by how comfortable the B line was (the prettiness is a given!). Since I haven't been able to try both lines on, can I ask how the regular BA vs B BA line compare in regards to comfort and sizing?
> Also, reading through some of the back pages of this thread, I realized that there apparently are fake BA shoes out there (so strange! They'll make fake anythings now, won't they?). I'd like to buy some, but now I'm a bit scared now. Are the fakes just of the higher end regular line or is the B line being faked too? Is there anything I should be looking out for in either real or fake shoes? Sorry if this has been discussed before - I did a search and didn't come across anything specific. If someone could kindly explain or point me towards a post/page where I can find out, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## BBATEAM

*Hello* *CelticLuv,*

*We love the Maniac! This color is one of our favorite and looks perfect on you.  We thank you for sharing your pictures and look forward to seeing you in all of the latest and greatest styles.*

*Thank you for loving our brand as much as we do *

Sharing my latest buy. *Brian Atwood Maniac in Blue Suede.*
The color is incredible IRL. I didn't think I would love them as much as I do!






















[/QUOTE]


----------



## BittyMonkey

BA Customer Service, do you have a lookbook of late summer/fall styles available?


----------



## indi3r4

CelticLuv said:


> Yes it is! You will LOVE them indi!!! I almost didn't get them but then thought what the heck  I am sooo happy I did!



Same here! I waited couple of days and when I saw the stock dwindling down, I pounced. Looking at your pictures, I'm glad I did!  shoe twins! 



05_sincere said:


> Yes Indi they are I am so made my size sold out how have you been lady



I'm doing well babe  hope all is well with you. What size are you? I'll keep a look out!


----------



## rock_girl

daisy999 said:


> Thanks! Even more reason to love Brian Atwood I see - I love it when brands are consistent in their sizing...saves me so much headache and guesswork!
> 
> Just wondering since you seem to knowledgeable about the brand, do you know how widespread the fake Brian Atwood problem is?



Hi Daisy,

First, how cool to see that BA Customer Service has an account, and responds to posts!!   WOW!!  

Here is my personal experience with sizing - all my BA closed toe pumps are 1/2 size larger than my US TTS, while my BA peep toe pumps are the same size as my US TTS.  I have high are arches, a high instep, and normal width feet (if this helps you with your sizing).

Regarding fakes - Sorry, I don't know if/which styles are being faked.  Sadly, the more popular styles would have a higher chance of being faked.  The best option is to buy from a reputable retailer.  However, when it comes to buying a second hand pair of shoes, I've always found the collective experience here to be helpful in trying to discern fakes from legitimate BAs.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 05_sincere

indi3r4 said:


> Same here! I waited couple of days and when I saw the stock dwindling down, I pounced. Looking at your pictures, I'm glad I did!  shoe twins!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing well babe  hope all is well with you. What size are you? I'll keep a look out!



I'm a 37 or 37.5
Thanks for watching out for me


----------



## daisy999

BBATEAM said:


> Hello *daisy999* ,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our BB & BBA lines.  We're thrilled to hear that you were able to view our products at Nordstrom.
> 
> To answer your great questions regarding sizes, our Brian Atwood line runs as most European sizes do, they are approximately  1/2 size smaller then American sizes. Our BBA line runs true to size.
> 
> For a unique one on one experience and consultation regarding sizing, fit and comfort, please contact our Madison Avenue store at 212-415-4739 or visit us if you are in the New York area, we can help you with all of your quesitons and provide you a great experience.
> 
> As for conterfeit products, the fabrication of fake designer styles have come a long
> way and therefore it's difficult to provide you with what to look for.  We always recommend purchasing our products from reputable stores such as Nordstorm or visit our web site at brianatwood.com.
> 
> Our boutique staff is always happy to assist you with any questions that you may have, please call  or you can also e-mail us directly at service@brianatwood.com.  I look forward to seeing you in a pair of Brian Atwood's amazing spring line.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Brian Atwood Customer Service Team



Thanks so much for responding!  It's so cool to be able to get information direct from the source!


----------



## daisy999

rock_girl said:


> Hi Daisy,
> 
> First, how cool to see that BA Customer Service has an account, and responds to posts!!   WOW!!
> 
> Here is my personal experience with sizing - all my BA closed toe pumps are 1/2 size larger than my US TTS, while my BA peep toe pumps are the same size as my US TTS.  I have high are arches, a high instep, and normal width feet (if this helps you with your sizing).
> 
> Regarding fakes - Sorry, I don't know if/which styles are being faked.  Sadly, the more popular styles would have a higher chance of being faked.  The best option is to buy from a reputable retailer.  However, when it comes to buying a second hand pair of shoes, I've always found the collective experience here to be helpful in trying to discern fakes from legitimate BAs.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks so much for your detailed response!  It sounds like we have the same type of feet, so it's good to be able to get your first hand experience and have a frame of reference.   I guess BA customer service was right on the nose - the BBA shoes I tried on definitely fit TTS, so between your experience and BA CS, it seems I'll definitely need half a size larger for BA shoes.  I do rather wish the sizing remained consistent within the two lines - it would make it easier when purchasing.  I'm wondering if has to do with where the shoe was made - I have noticed my "made in Italy" shoes tend to run a bit smaller.

It's interesting that from my online search, there doesn't seem to be many "how to" guides for authenticating BA, like there are for LV, Chanel, or Louboutins.  There do seem to a few now defunct sites that seemed to have sold replica BA shoes.  I'm not sure if that means that means that fake BA items are not common (the sites that sell them get shut down quickly before many fakes are released/sold) or if people just aren't aware that there are fakes available.  I agree that the safest thing to do is to buy directly from respected sellers, but even then I've heard the rare story or two of people receiving a fake that someone else had returned after swapping out the real.  I doubt this happens often, but I guess the key is constant vigilance.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I sent back the nude patents I got at the NAP sale and got the blue suedes that popped up in my size!


----------



## rock_girl

BittyMonkey said:


> I sent back the nude patents I got at the NAP sale and got the blue suedes that popped up in my size!



Yeah!  I so want the blue suede maniacs but have no idea what to wear them with...

After much searching, I found that the BA nude is my perfect shade so hopefully you can get them next time around.


----------



## BittyMonkey

rock_girl said:


> Yeah!  I so want the blue suede maniacs but have no idea what to wear them with...
> 
> After much searching, I found that the BA nude is my perfect shade so hopefully you can get them next time around.



I already have a pair of nude Pradas, and I bought them after I missed the nude suede Maniacs. So the patents were unnecessary anyways. 

You can wear them with anything that would benefit from a pop of color!  I also have three dresses that have that blue in them.


----------



## CelticLuv

rock_girl said:


> Yeah!  I so want the blue suede maniacs but have no idea what to wear them with...
> 
> After much searching, I found that the BA nude is my perfect shade so hopefully you can get them next time around.



I wore my blue suede maniac's with a cool-color dress that actually had spots of that same blue in it. The shoes are a definite eye catcher


----------



## AmyNJacob

I just bought the black maniac pumps this morning. Great shoe at a great price!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Can someone explain the difference between the Maniac and Hamper?


----------



## deltalady

BittyMonkey said:


> Can someone explain the difference between the Maniac and Hamper?


 
Hamper has an exposed platform, Maniac has a hidden platform.


----------



## BittyMonkey

^ I thought maybe I was missing something. Guess not!

I wore my blue suede Maniacs yesterday...got lots of attention. However by the end of the day my pinky toes were numb!


----------



## rock_girl

Hard to find...from a fabulous tPFer!

Helena, red/black, size 39

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwoo...men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f26549b17#ht_102wt_1399


----------



## rock_girl

Be my shoe twin!

Sinful, red, size 39

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brian-Atwoo...en_s_Shoes&hash=item5657209fab#ht_5206wt_1161


----------



## Divealicious

I recently bought my first pair of Atwood shoes, the maniac in blue suede, same as earlier in this thread. Just wanted to say Im in love with them! Are all the BA shoes both so beautiful AND comfy?


----------



## SEWDimples

Here are my first pair of Brian Atwood shoes. There are from the B Brian Atwood line.

They are so gorgeous.

They were $75 (originally $300)


----------



## anniethecat

SEWDimples said:


> Here are my first pair of Brian Atwood shoes. There are from the B Brian Atwood line.
> 
> They are so gorgeous.
> 
> They were $75 (originally $300)



Pretty!! Where did you score these?


----------



## SEWDimples

anniethecat said:


> Pretty!! Where did you score these?



Hi,

I found these beauties at Nordstrom Rack in NC.

I included picture of the tag if you want to find them.

I've been watching them for sometime now. They also had black patent pair for same price.


----------



## rock_girl

Divealicious said:


> I recently bought my first pair of Atwood shoes, the maniac in blue suede, same as earlier in this thread. Just wanted to say Im in love with them! Are all the BA shoes both so beautiful AND comfy?



  I think so!


----------



## rock_girl

SEWDimples said:


> Here are my first pair of Brian Atwood shoes. There are from the B Brian Atwood line.
> 
> They are so gorgeous.
> 
> They were $75 (originally $300)



Congrats on an amazing score!!


----------



## Divealicious

rock_girl said:


> I think so!



Love! Best combination


----------



## SEWDimples

rock_girl said:


> Congrats on an amazing score!!



Thank you!


----------



## Divealicious

Loved the other pair so much, ordered another BA pair, the Starlet


----------



## rock_girl

Divealicious said:


> Loved the other pair so much, ordered another BA pair, the Starlet



We will require modeling pictures upon arrival...


----------



## ellieroma

Hi guys. I havent posted in here before, but i love looking at all your pretty shoes. I'm thinking about owning my first pair of Brian Atwoods, and i saw these on net-a-porter. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336882 - 
Starlet neon patent-leather pumps
 
It looks like an amazing deal and they are so pretty. I was just wondering how easy they were to walk in? I own CL greissimos and i dont have any problems, if that gives you an idea about how bad i am at walking in heels. (if that helps.) Thanks so much.


----------



## Divealicious

ellieroma said:


> Hi guys. I havent posted in here before, but i love looking at all your pretty shoes. I'm thinking about owning my first pair of Brian Atwoods, and i saw these on net-a-porter.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336882 -
> Starlet neon patent-leather pumps
> 
> It looks like an amazing deal and they are so pretty. I was just wondering how easy they were to walk in? I own CL greissimos and i dont have any problems, if that gives you an idea about how bad i am at walking in heels. (if that helps.) Thanks so much.



I ordered the same pair but only read now that it runs a full size small. Is that really true?? I hope not, I ordered my tts...


----------



## NANI1972

Divealicious said:


> I ordered the same pair but only read now that it runs a full size small. Is that really true?? I hope not, I ordered my tts...



No not true, I got mine in my TTS is was a perfect fit, so you should be good.


----------



## Divealicious

NANI1972 said:


> No not true, I got mine in my TTS is was a perfect fit, so you should be good.



Thanks 
supposed to arrive today, hope they'll fit me ok!


----------



## Divealicious

Here they are! 


They don't run small at all!  TTS  Not sure if i will keep or return yet. I underestimated the height, I walk in heels all the time but these are quite tricky for me and not for everyday


----------



## .pursefiend.

Ladies with the Michelet (mesh) booties - could you tell me how they run? TTS? Thanks so much


----------



## rock_girl

Divealicious said:


> Here they are!
> They don't run small at all!  TTS  Not sure if i will keep or return yet. I underestimated the height, I walk in heels all the time but these are quite tricky for me and not for everyday


^^ I love this color and it looks fabulous on you!  



.pursefiend. said:


> Ladies with the Michelet (mesh) booties - could you tell me how they run? TTS? Thanks so much


^^ Sorry, I don't have any experience with this style.


----------



## diamant

Does anyone know how the Brian Atwood Twinkle Booties fit??
And anyone have any feedback......i am thinking of ordering them online


----------



## Shoesplease

Hi shoe friends! 
My black nappa leather 120 maniacs have been the most comfortable pumps I've ever owned! Well worth every penny! Was hoping to get another pair in nude this time, but I cant find a sz6 anywhere! The BA store in nyc doesn't think they will have them again for fall. None in bergdorfs. Saks only has a few bigger sizes. HR2 in canada had a bunch but none in my size . I am thinking of Jimmy Choo Cosmic pumps now. Anyone find these shoes as comfy?  Or reccomend another nude pump?


----------



## CoutureMe06

.pursefiend. said:


> Ladies with the Michelet (mesh) booties - could you tell me how they run? TTS? Thanks so much



They are true to size! I am a 9 with a narrow foot and they fit perfectly. Very comfortable too!


----------



## .pursefiend.

rock_girl said:


> ^^ Sorry, I don't have any experience with this style.



thanks for your response anyway 



CoutureMe06 said:


> They are true to size! I am a 9 with a narrow foot and they fit perfectly. Very comfortable too!



thank you! they have my size in stock. I think i'm going to get them


----------



## mamavuitton

Does the Hamper have a wider toe box than the Maniac?  I have many colors in the Maniac and I want to try a different style.  I want to try the Hamper because I love the heel and it is a closed toe.

I tried the 140mm Maniac but the toe box is very narrow and uncomfortable so I had to return the shoes.  My 120mm and 125mm Maniac pumps fit great.   The 140mm heel is not a problem because I have several pairs of the Alesha and those heels are 160mm or 165mm.  

Any fit and comfort information regarding the Hamper would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mamavuitton

Does anyone own these styles Wagner, Nico, or Karin?   How is the sizing and fit?

I wear a 39.5 in Maniacs, Debra, and Alesha but in B Brian Atwood I wear a 39.


----------



## mamavuitton

Shoesplease said:


> Hi shoe friends!
> My black nappa leather 120 maniacs have been the most comfortable pumps I've ever owned! Well worth every penny! Was hoping to get another pair in nude this time, but I cant find a sz6 anywhere! The BA store in nyc doesn't think they will have them again for fall. None in bergdorfs. Saks only has a few bigger sizes. HR2 in canada had a bunch but none in my size . I am thinking of Jimmy Choo Cosmic pumps now. Anyone find these shoes as comfy?  Or reccomend another nude pump?




The toe box of the Cosmic pump is a little wider than the Maniac.  The  Cosmic and Maniac look similar but the fit and look on the foot is  totally different.  In my opinion, the Cosmic fit is more comfortable  but the style of the Maniac is more iconic.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Divealicious said:


> Thanks
> supposed to arrive today, hope they'll fit me ok!



Did you keep these?
These are gorgeous..love the colour and look amazing on you!


----------



## Divealicious

ChrisyAM15 said:


> Did you keep these?
> These are gorgeous..love the colour and look amazing on you!



Well I didn't send them back yet... I think they want to stay 
I might still send them back still and order another Maniac pair in a nice basic color. Love LOVE that shoe!

P.S. I like the CL quote in your signature


----------



## Divealicious

I decided the return them, I just don't love the color... so in case anyone here is interested: they should be popping up on the NAP site in size 39,5 soon!


----------



## legaldiva

Grey, purple & silver. Harrison slingbacks. Major compliments. The chain detail is so cool


----------



## rock_girl

legaldiva said:


> Grey, purple & silver. Harrison slingbacks. Major compliments. The chain detail is so cool



Shoe twins!!  Although I have the pump version of the Harrison.  Love the outfit!!


----------



## Divealicious

be my shoe twin 

BRIAN ATWOOD
The Maniac suede platform pumps
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/336880
Size 40 at NAP
&#8364;131.70


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> View attachment 2257951
> View attachment 2257952
> 
> 
> Grey, purple & silver. Harrison slingbacks. Major compliments. The chain detail is so cool



Love the detailing on the heel, they look plain office shoes from the front, but then a little bit of personality shows through!


----------



## legaldiva

Thank you!!



Zara Ivory tweed blazer
Black pencil dress
BA Lidia strappy leopard print sandals


----------



## Kayapo97

legaldiva said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 2276251
> 
> Zara Ivory tweed blazer
> Black pencil dress
> BA Lidia strappy leopard print sandals



Legal,

Love the outfit you look fab, especially the jacket very classic chanel like, do those BA's have a platform or just a high heel difficult to see from the picture.


----------



## legaldiva

Thanks Kaya!  The Lidia have a platform and a regular stiletto heel.  I love them.  All the straps make them fairly easy to walk in all day.


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello ladies!!!!!

I love to see this thread has grown into something so fabulous! 

Quick question.. The Bambola on the B line.. Any reviews, thoughts or modeling pics?


----------



## legaldiva

B line is avail on Gilt today!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh could it be... after so many years of seeking for the UHG of Brian Atwood, of tweeting to Brian Atwood and on bended knee, begging for  a re-release.. I thought it would never be but... I have found the uber elusive *Smoke Nude Maniac 140mm*... 

I will let you know once they arrive... patience is a tricky one, but this time... it worked.


----------



## angelcove

BellaShoes said:


> Oh could it be... after so many years of seeking for the UHG of Brian Atwood, of tweeting to Brian Atwood and on bended knee, begging for  a re-release.. I thought it would never be but... I have found the uber elusive *Smoke Nude Maniac 140mm*...
> 
> I will let you know once they arrive... patience is a tricky one, but this time... it worked.
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/shoes-shoes-shoes/the-glass-slipper/1274504d1292521121-lets-chat-about-brian-atwoods-amazing-shoes-vb_maniacs_first.jpg



Congrats!!!!:
Where r they available? I'd like to get a pr. Thx!


----------



## rock_girl

BellaShoes said:


> Oh could it be... after so many years of seeking for the UHG of Brian Atwood, of tweeting to Brian Atwood and on bended knee, begging for  a re-release.. I thought it would never be but... I have found the uber elusive *Smoke Nude Maniac 140mm*...
> 
> I will let you know once they arrive... patience is a tricky one, but this time... it worked.



It's lovely to see you Bella!!  Congrats on scoring an UHG and wear them in good health!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are my B by Brian Atwoods I recently featured on my blog!


----------



## BellaShoes

Those are fabulous SLC


----------



## BellaShoes

Rock!!!!!!! Lovely to see you.. Thank you, they arrive a couple days ago and are simply breathtaking. I'll post pics later &#128521;


----------



## BellaShoes

Angel.. The smoke nude 140mm were a rare, limited release when Brian Atwood first came into the scene. They put the Maniac on the map, not to mention on every red carpet around. They haven't been available since first run years ago so the only option is to pay through the ears for a pre loved pair or score them from someone who doesn't realize what a rare bird they have.. I found the rare bird &#128521;


----------



## bobobob

SS 2014 @brian_atwood, @anyaziourova


----------



## bobobob

Brian Atwood for L'Wren Scott Spring Summer 2014 stylebistro


----------



## bobobob

Brian Atwood for Dennis Basso Spring Summer 2014 stylebistro


----------



## rock_girl

Wore my Harrisons today but forgot to snap a picture.


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi Ladies! Couldn't believe I just discovered this thread. I am a shoe lover in general and BA has definitely caught my attention. I feel home already here! I bought a pair last season from NAP (an amazing deal mentioned a few pages back) and you can see my mod shots here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...-showcase-of-shoes-846830-3.html#post25891588

One of my new year (2014) resolution is to find my perfect nude in a close toe pump. I love Louboutin Rolandos and find them tolerable. I have them in another skin, and wondering if I should get a nude patent pair as well. but given that CL nude is always a bit too pink/dark for me, I am exploring other options. Maniacs came into the picture. Do any of you find BA nude more of a "bone" color compared to MB, CL? Also I could not really locate them anywhere online now. Is it bad timing as new season styles are just being released? 

Thank you for letting me share and any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bougainvillier

CelticLuv said:


> Sharing my latest buy. *Brian Atwood Maniac in Blue Suede.*
> The color is incredible IRL. I didn't think I would love them as much as I do!



Amazing *CelticLuv*! They are lovely on you. Love the color! May I ask how they size for you? Do you get your normal CL TTS?  Thank you!


----------



## bougainvillier

yazziestarr said:


> ok so I went a little crazy taking pics. I took some comparison pics of my nude BAs and with my nude CL. I cant remember the names of the nudes for the dante and drama and the boxes are packed away or I would look them up for everyone.
> 
> BAs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BA compared to Louboutin Nude:




Wow thank you for sharing! This is exactly what I'm looking for. Looks like the cappuccino nude will fit the best  was it a seasonal nude?


----------



## rock_girl

Hi Bougainvillier!

I have the cappuccino nude Power pumps (photos attached of the color in different lighting).  For reference, I am very fair skinned with pink undertones. 

The Power pump has the same toe box as the Maniac but a thicker heel.  I don't believe the Power pump comes in a height other than 140mm.  I believe the shoe is from BAs 2011 collection, and I haven't seen another run in this color since then.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hope this helps!


----------



## Divealicious

rock_girl said:


> Hi Bougainvillier!
> 
> I have the cappuccino nude Power pumps (photos attached of the color in different lighting).  For reference, I am very fair skinned with pink undertones.
> 
> The Power pump has the same toe box as the Maniac but a thicker heel.  I don't believe the Power pump comes in a height other than 140mm.  I believe the shoe is from BAs 2011 collection, and I haven't seen another run in this color since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2462689
> View attachment 2462690
> View attachment 2462691
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks for these pics! Very helpful!


----------



## rock_girl

Be my shoe twin...!

Brian Atwood Harrison in gray, size 39
http://******/1e3crOS


----------



## daisy999

I've posted before about how I'm a huge Brian Atwood fan, so I was super excited to find that he has an online store (on their official website) - don't ask my why I hadn't thought to check in the past!  Now I've placed/received an order and spent considerable time dealing with their CS, all I can say is, avoid if possible and definitely avoid for final sale!  Go for a store with reliable CS!

The Brian Atwood site recently had a sale, but sale shoes were final sale, no returns, no exchanges.  I understand and accept what it means for something to be final sale, and only because I was willing to take that risk, I placed an order for a pair of pumps.  It took a few days to process, but the shipping itself was quite prompt.  The problem was the shoes I ordered came in deplorable condition.  I realize that they were on considerable sale, but I did not think that meant it was acceptable for them to come with dusty/dirty/slightly scuffed suede and bits of glue residue.  For various reasons, I believed they were customer returns.  I might have been able to clean the dirt up, but the insoles were glued in so sloppily (one shoe had a visible gap between the end of the shoe and the start of the insole at the heel) that the extra leather ended up scrunched and folded up along the inside of the toes and rubbed against the foot.  

I immediately contacted the CS at BA.com where I was told that because it was final sale, the best they could do was allow me to mail the shoes to their quality control department for inspection (the shoes were sold out so an exchange was not possible).  If their QC decided the shoes were defective, I would be refunded; otherwise, they would mail the shoes back to me.  In my experience, most companies make an exception to the final sale rule if you receive defective merchandise, and most are happy to resolve the problem promptly rather than insisting on this line and dance routine.  I told them that I would be happy to send them pictures of all the issues, since I did not want to be running the risk of shipping expensive shoes back and forth across the country only to find that their QC considered that condition to be "acceptable."  My faith was not very high given that the shoes had been sent to me in that condition.  The lady "T" who I spoke to was kind enough to agree, so I took a large number of pictures and wrote up a clear description to email to the QC department.  I received a reply from a member of their QC team, "D" who let me know that they would accept them back for a refund after I fill out a huge return form.

I was happy to comply...only D didn't include a return shipping label.  I recontacted the CS at BA.com again and talked to a lovely lady "S" who contacted D to have her send me a prepaid shipping label.  S couldn't provide me directly with one, because I had to return the shoes to the QC dept which was different from the regular returns.  Today, I receive another email from D telling me that return shipping was the responsibility of the buyer, but as a "one time accommodation," she'd send me a prepaid label although it wouldn't be until next Tuesday.  UGH.  I just want to send these shoes back now and get this taken care of as soon as possible, but I'm stuck waiting on this label.

I am grateful that BA is letting me return these shoes for a full refund and that BA is sending me a prepaid shipping label.  I've just been extremely disappointed at how they've handled this - I would have expected MUCH better service for a luxury brand.  I understand the rules for final sale; I understand the rules for general returns.  I am happy to abide by both if the shoes I had received were of good quality and condition.  Now, not only am I out of the shoes I had been looking forward to having, they've also made me feel that I'm asking for some sort of HUGE favor in asking for them to rectify their mistake.  This is not taking into consideration the amount of time I've spent calling, photographing and emailing the CS/QC folks.  I am not a happy camper.

I apologize for the long post, but the point I wanted to make was that you should proceed with caution when ordering from BA's online store, especially for final sale items.  They do NOT make it easy for you if you have any problems, even if the fault is on their end.


----------



## rock_girl

Daisy - I'm really sorry to hear about your experience with the online store and associated customer service.  I am glad that they are rectifying the situation, albeit in a very drawn out manner for you.  This is good information to know, thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Divealicious

rock_girl said:


> Daisy - I'm really sorry to hear about your experience with the online store and associated customer service.  I am glad that they are rectifying the situation, albeit in a very drawn out manner for you.  This is good information to know, thank you for sharing your experience.



+1

It makes me sad when big companies treat their customers like that. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## daisy999

Thanks rock_girl and Divealicious.  I just wanted others to be aware because I'm just baffled at such inefficient customer service from a company that presents itself as a high end, luxury brand.  When I purchase from a high end brand, I expect quality and the service to stand behind that quality.  Reading past posts, I see that there have been other complaints about people contacting the CS at BA and getting a very canned, unhelpful response.  Maybe I shouldn't be surprised, even if one of their CS folks posted on this thread.

I realize mistakes and problems occur, and I usually overlook it if it is properly and efficiently corrected.  When I've encountered this problem with other retailers (final sale or not), it's usually just taken one phone call to get everything straightened to allow me to return or exchange with a prepaid shipping label.  This has been going on for days...and it's still dragging on.  I am started to feel rather insulted - they first treated this as if they did not believe me in claiming the items were defective and now they're treating this as if it is my fault ("Unfortunately, we are not responsible for return shipping; however, as a one time accommodation..." - WTF, you made the mistake, it is your responsibility to step up to the plate to fix it!  That is what others and I would expect of myself if I made a mistake!).


----------



## Robyn Loraine

Anyone check out the private sale today? I got a pair of the purple suede Berton boots-such a steal at $150! 

Here's a link, there's still some shoes left. http://www.brianatwood.com/Private-Sale/53849225,default,sc.html


----------



## 05_sincere

Thanks for posting this I was able to snag the pink booties


----------



## Hemphia

Hi Everyone, 

I am new to this forum, but have read plenty of posts on here to help me in the past. Not sure if I am posting this in the right area. I am currently trying to buy a pair of BA boots, style Josie in Camel Suede. I cannot seem to find the insole length of this shoe and the CS wasn't able to tell me either. My feet are unique in that I can fit many different sizes comfortably. Not sure how though. A few of my shoes that I have include:

A pair of Missoni open toe that are 38 

A pair of GZ open that are size 39, but I could possibly size them down to a 38 or 38.5 (The 39 has a small gap at the back and are prone to slipping "sometimes")

Guess US 7.5 open toe

Nine West US 8 - boots & flats

BCBG peep toe US 6.5 (I still think these may be sized wrong)

Any help would be greatly appreciated because they are a part of the private sale and I would love to grab the 38, if it will fit since it is final sale. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rock_girl

Hemphia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum, but have read plenty of posts on here to help me in the past. Not sure if I am posting this in the right area. I am currently trying to buy a pair of BA boots, style Josie in Camel Suede. I cannot seem to find the insole length of this shoe and the CS wasn't able to tell me either. My feet are unique in that I can fit many different sizes comfortably. Not sure how though. A few of my shoes that I have include:
> 
> A pair of Missoni open toe that are 38
> 
> A pair of GZ open that are size 39, but I could possibly size them down to a 38 or 38.5 (The 39 has a small gap at the back and are prone to slipping "sometimes")
> 
> Guess US 7.5 open toe
> 
> Nine West US 8 - boots & flats
> 
> BCBG peep toe US 6.5 (I still think these may be sized wrong)
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated because they are a part of the private sale and I would love to grab the 38, if it will fit since it is final sale.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Based on the above information you provided (I've excluded the BCBG because they are very different), it appears you are a US 7.5 to 8 in size.  All of my closed toe BA pumps are a half size bigger than my US size (I wear a size 9 and all my BAs are 39.5).  Therefore, I think a size 38 will fit.  Since they are boots, if they are a little roomy, you can always add an insole/ball of foot pad to make the fit better (and more comfortable).

Good luck!


----------



## Hemphia

rock_girl thank you for answering me! 

I ordered them and paid for the overnight shipping so they should be here by Thursday, as long as they ship out tomorrow. They must have been the last pair because immediately after I placed my order they showed as sold out. 

I sure hope that they fit me.  I am nervous for their arrival and I will be so sad if they are too small since they should "technically" be final sale. Except they don't show online as final sale anywhere in the listing nor when in the shopping cart... so I shall see what happens. Fingers crossed for the best!!


----------



## rock_girl

Hemphia said:


> rock_girl thank you for answering me!
> 
> I ordered them and paid for the overnight shipping so they should be here by Thursday, as long as they ship out tomorrow. They must have been the last pair because immediately after I placed my order they showed as sold out.
> 
> I sure hope that they fit me.  I am nervous for their arrival and I will be so sad if they are too small since they should "technically" be final sale. Except they don't show online as final sale anywhere in the listing nor when in the shopping cart... so I shall see what happens. Fingers crossed for the best!!




Look forward to seeing modeling shots when you get them!

Also, if the length is fine but the toe box is tight then take them to a good cobbler for professional stretching.  I've had to do that with all my BAs.


----------



## Hemphia

OMG they came and they FIT!!!! 

They are to die for! 

I will try to get some Modeling Shots ASAP!


----------



## Hemphia

Here are a few shots of my boots! The outside shot is so you have a better concept of the color! They are fabulous!


----------



## Kayapo97

Hemphia said:


> Here are a few shots of my boots! The outside shot is so you have a better concept of the color! They are fabulous!
> View attachment 2506531
> View attachment 2506532
> View attachment 2506534


Lovely boots congrats, I do like the shape of his heels.


----------



## rock_girl

Hemphia said:


> Here are a few shots of my boots! The outside shot is so you have a better concept of the color!




They are amazing!  And such a great deal too!!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## bougainvillier

Hemphia said:


> Here are a few shots of my boots! The outside shot is so you have a better concept of the color! They are fabulous!
> View attachment 2506531
> View attachment 2506532
> View attachment 2506534



So gorgeous! Congrats! Are these from the recent private sale?


----------



## Hemphia

Yes these are from his recent private sale


----------



## 50wishes

Love the boots!


----------



## yazziestarr

bougainvillier said:


> Wow thank you for sharing! This is exactly what I'm looking for. Looks like the cappuccino nude will fit the best  was it a seasonal nude?


hi Bougainviller! I'm so sorry I never replied. I haven't been on here in a while. I hope you found the nude color you were looking for!


----------



## bougainvillier

yazziestarr said:


> hi Bougainviller! I'm so sorry I never replied. I haven't been on here in a while. I hope you found the nude color you were looking for!



Hi *yazziestarr*, thanks for sharing the pictures with us! I am still looking for a perfect nude. I think I like the Maniac style but it seems no one is carrying those now. Are they discontinued? I got a pair in black (pre-owned) from a wonderful member here, but I would love to have a nude as well


----------



## bougainvillier

rock_girl said:


> Hi Bougainvillier!
> 
> I have the cappuccino nude Power pumps (photos attached of the color in different lighting).  For reference, I am very fair skinned with pink undertones.
> 
> The Power pump has the same toe box as the Maniac but a thicker heel.  I don't believe the Power pump comes in a height other than 140mm.  I believe the shoe is from BAs 2011 collection, and I haven't seen another run in this color since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2462689
> View attachment 2462690
> View attachment 2462691
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!



Hi *rock_girl*, I think I have overlooked your post here. Sorry about that. I am so excited because I got a pair of Maniacs on my way from one amazing member here. And it will be my first pair of BAs. I initially wanted another pair of CL Rolandos since I love the hidden platforms. But I understand that Maniacs are so much comfier so I decided to have a try on those. We shall see. If they were in fact great, I am on a hunt for a nude pair this year! As I said above, it seems hard to get Maniacs nowadays? Or am I looking at the wrong retailers? I have yet found any store has them in stock... Where you all shop for BAs?

Thanks again, S


----------



## rock_girl

bougainvillier said:


> Hi *rock_girl*, I think I have overlooked your post here. Sorry about that. I am so excited because I got a pair of Maniacs on my way from one amazing member here. And it will be my first pair of BAs. I initially wanted another pair of CL Rolandos since I love the hidden platforms. But I understand that Maniacs are so much comfier so I decided to have a try on those. We shall see. If they were in fact great, I am on a hunt for a nude pair this year! As I said above, it seems hard to get Maniacs nowadays? Or am I looking at the wrong retailers? I have yet found any store has them in stock... Where you all shop for BAs?
> 
> Thanks again, S



No worries S!  

My post was general info for all BA fans, but it was targeted at your question.  I am glad you found a pair of Maniacs, and look forward to your review on comfort and fit. 

I've purchased my BAs from Footcandy, but they no longer stock BA.  I've seen Maniacs at Saks, NM, Nordies, Bergdorf, My Theresa, Far Fetch, and Jildor.

In fact, if you are a size 38, there is one pair of nude patent left at NM and on SALE!! 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Brian-A...4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=prod146980117skuNUDE

Good luck!!
~S


----------



## bougainvillier

rock_girl said:


> No worries S!
> 
> My post was general info for all BA fans, but it was targeted at your question.  I am glad you found a pair of Maniacs, and look forward to your review on comfort and fit.
> 
> I've purchased my BAs from Footcandy, but they no longer stock BA.  I've seen Maniacs at Saks, NM, Nordies, Bergdorf, My Theresa, Far Fetch, and Jildor.
> 
> In fact, if you are a size 38, there is one pair of nude patent left at NM and on SALE!!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Brian-A...4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=prod146980117skuNUDE
> 
> Good luck!!
> ~S



S, thank you for your intel. I shall report soon about Maniacs. And unfortunately I am a size 35


----------



## bougainvillier

rock_girl said:


> No worries S!
> 
> My post was general info for all BA fans, but it was targeted at your question.  I am glad you found a pair of Maniacs, and look forward to your review on comfort and fit.
> 
> I've purchased my BAs from Footcandy, but they no longer stock BA.  I've seen Maniacs at Saks, NM, Nordies, Bergdorf, My Theresa, Far Fetch, and Jildor.
> 
> In fact, if you are a size 38, there is one pair of nude patent left at NM and on SALE!!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Brian-A...4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=prod146980117skuNUDE
> 
> Good luck!!
> ~S



So I got the BA Maniacs and I am sooooo glad I went for them. They are godsent comfortable and gorgeous! Will try to take some pics tonight


----------



## bougainvillier

Introduce my new-to-me BA Maniac in black patent quilted leather


----------



## Divealicious

bougainvillier said:


> Introduce my new-to-me BA Maniac in black patent quilted leather



Lovely! Great choice, enjoy


----------



## rock_girl

bougainvillier said:


> Introduce my new-to-me BA Maniac in black patent quilted leather




Congrats!! They are stunning...the quilting is so divine.


----------



## DezinrDiva

bobobob said:


> Brian Atwood for Dennis Basso Spring Summer 2014 stylebistro



The shoes are amazing , but I struggled with the condition of the models feet....So glad I am not forced to squeeze my tootsies is shoes that are way to small .  I also love the foldable flats and often wear those to my destination - then I slip my lovelies on for the evening.


----------



## DezinrDiva

bougainvillier said:


> Introduce my new-to-me BA Maniac in black patent quilted leather


Love these!


----------



## bougainvillier

Divealicious said:


> Lovely! Great choice, enjoy





rock_girl said:


> Congrats!! They are stunning...the quilting is so divine.





DezinrDiva said:


> Love these!



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## michellelimmy9

New maniac patent pumps in nude cappucino! Got it from NM


----------



## rock_girl

michellelimmy9 said:


> View attachment 2557175
> 
> New maniac patent pumps in nude cappucino! Got it from NM



Congrats!  They are perfect.

BA must have done a little redesign to the toe box on the Maniac, as the cut of your pair is asymettric where as mine pairs are even (if that makes sense).  I wonder if that changes how they fit & feel....?!?


----------



## michellelimmy9

rock_girl said:


> Congrats!  They are perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> BA must have done a little redesign to the toe box on the Maniac, as the cut of your pair is asymettric where as mine pairs are even (if that makes sense).  I wonder if that changes how they fit & feel....?!?




Yes it is stated as "new maniac". I think the fit of the older version is nicer however this new maniac has a sexier side


----------



## Divealicious

michellelimmy9 said:


> View attachment 2557175
> 
> View attachment 2557176
> View attachment 2557177
> View attachment 2557178
> View attachment 2557179
> 
> New maniac patent pumps in nude cappucino! Got it from NM



Love these! One of my favorite colors for shoes


----------



## AEGIS

bougainvillier said:


> Introduce my new-to-me BA Maniac in black patent quilted leather



These are kind of amazing.


----------



## bougainvillier

AEGIS said:


> These are kind of amazing.




Thanks. And they are sooooo comfy.


----------



## Girl_LV

I like some of his heels


----------



## giggles00

Girl_LV said:


> I like some of his heels



I love the classic pump.  Below is an older style, would LOVE to get one..


----------



## AEGIS

I'm waiting for a pair of Abelle sandals!!! so excited


----------



## Kbryan3

great thread  i absolutely love brian atwood and all his designs!!


----------



## deltalady

Saks Off 5th online has the suede Maniacs in blue, fuschia, and red for $173.99

http://www.saksoff5th.com/maniac-suede-platform-pumps/0493502309564.html?start=2&cgid=Shoes-Handbags-Shoes-Pumps#prefn1=brand&prefv1=Stuart+Weitzman%7CBrian+Atwood&start=1&location=262&slotLoads=2


----------



## rock_girl

deltalady said:


> Saks Off 5th online has the suede Maniacs in blue, fuschia, and red for $173.99




Thanks!  They were out of blue in my size  but I scored a red pair!!  That's the cheapest I've ever seen Maniacs.


----------



## 05_sincere

Picked these up at the designer sale Monday in NYC


----------



## rock_girl

05_sincere said:


> Picked these up at the designer sale Monday in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902618
> View attachment 2902619




Nice haul!  I love the strass pair, something about the crystal placement speaks to me.


----------



## rock_girl

If anyone is looking for the Harrison, there is a pre-owned pair in size 39 on eBay. We'd be shoe twins!!

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/141921794930


----------



## doublewats

05_sincere said:


> Picked these up at the designer sale Monday in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902618
> View attachment 2902619



OMG! I love these!  I only recently started looking at brian atwood shoes (only just now braving the world of pumps with my weak ankles) and they are fantastic. 

Those metal chain back ones are so sexy, rock_girl, though that heel is very, very daunting, haha. Still, might just have to put it on my watch list. Looks like someone got a pair at a steal if authentic, though no way would I personally buy them after seeing those pictures.  Reminds of some MB carolyns that are up on ebay that have have some super grody insole stains and then a pic of the person wearing them.


----------



## AEGIS

It seems that production has slowed. How is his line doing?


----------

